# DmC: Devil May Cry thread of genuine reviews only!



## Tazmo (Dec 28, 2012)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Tazmo (Dec 28, 2012)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 28, 2012)




----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 28, 2012)

Last thread! The final arc: 1000 year Fuck You war.
Since nobody gonna play, talk or think about this game after it's released.


----------



## cnorwood (Dec 28, 2012)

best devil may cry ever, fuck the haters


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 28, 2012)

Haters gonna hate.


----------



## Kishido (Dec 28, 2012)

CosmicCastaway said:
			
		

> ...But the Vergil DLC looks like the best part of the game. How is it the nail in the coffin?
> 
> >stupid air juggling
> 
> ...



LOL best part. Virgin looks like shit and nothing like Vergil

And to the bold one... And exactly that is shit and no fun to play. And it looks awkward as fuck with some movements


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Dec 28, 2012)

So what did we learn so far?

>Game is ass
>Tamfag is ass
>Capcom is a stupid company
>Fuck You is the most comon line in the game

Yep nothing new


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 28, 2012)

FUCKERS GONNA FUCK!


----------



## Vergil642 (Dec 28, 2012)

Not sure if I posted this yet, but here's more evidence DmC is casual kiddie shit.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 28, 2012)

OH GOD


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 28, 2012)

WHAT
THE
FUCK
YOU


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 28, 2012)

Vergil looks so fugly. >_<


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 28, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cRQ3-KSzyDo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DedValve (Dec 28, 2012)

GAME OF THE MOTHERQUAKING *SSS*ENTURY!


----------



## Narutossss (Dec 28, 2012)

posting in epic thread....


*Spoiler*: __ 



FUCK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 28, 2012)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cRQ3-KSzyDo[/YOUTUBE]



Genius is all I can say.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 28, 2012)

DmC post credit song:


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 28, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> DmC post credit song:



Nope.
That song is too classy for EDGY MUST BLEED


----------



## scerpers (Dec 28, 2012)

THIS THREAD HAS BEEN COMMANDEERED IN THE NAME OF LAW


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 29, 2012)

broken ass optional boss


----------



## GRIMMM (Dec 29, 2012)

There is so much butthurt over this game it's unbelievable.


----------



## DedValve (Dec 29, 2012)

butthurt is the new edge. 

Trolling is sooooo get laughed out of a bar 10 years ago :ho


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 29, 2012)

GRIMMM said:


> There is so much butthurt over this game it's unbelievable.



STFU, let us have our fun!


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Dec 29, 2012)

BUTTHURT GONNA BUTTHURT :derp


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 29, 2012)

Butt gonna hurt


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 29, 2012)

You know who's really butthurt?

Donte



Somebody call the police!


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Dec 29, 2012)

AHH...OH fuck is that? It scares me.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 29, 2012)

That's just disturbing.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Dec 29, 2012)

Isn't the female lead in this game like 16-17? And since Donte is Tameem's self insert, that would make him a pedo. 

Call the cops.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 29, 2012)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 29, 2012)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Isn't the female lead in this game like 16-17? And since Donte is Tameem's self insert, that would make him a pedo.
> 
> Call the cops.



why? its not like Donte/Tameem is capable of actually making love to a girl..


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Dec 29, 2012)

Not with that bulging thing for a dick.


----------



## Death Certificate (Dec 29, 2012)

She staring at my soul. 

BTW where do you find these cosplayers?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 29, 2012)

DA.
That chick has the most cosplays too.
Weird.


----------



## DedValve (Dec 29, 2012)

Hey fuckers any fuck you's from tamgod lately?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 29, 2012)

not enough fuck you


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 29, 2012)

Death Certificate said:


> She staring at my soul.
> 
> BTW where do you find these cosplayers?



Too busy staring into her tits to care.


----------



## Big Bοss (Dec 29, 2012)




----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 29, 2012)

Donte would look kind of okay if he looked like this random fanart i found:





I also found this:


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 29, 2012)

FUCKING in my skin
These FUCKS they will not heal
TAMEEM is Dante's fall
Confusing what is real

There's something EDGY that pulls beneath the surface
Consuming/confusing
This lack of self-FUCKS I fear is never ending
Controlling/TAMEEMING 

CAPCOM DOES IT AGAIN
THEIR COCKS are closing in
(without a sense of confidence and I'm convinced that there's just too much FUCKS to take)
I've felt this way before
So INSECURE 

FUCKING in my skin
These FUCKS they will not heal
TAMEEM is Dante's fall
Confusing what is real

NINJA ,THEORY has FUCKED itself upon me
REBOOTING/REFUCKING
Against the trolls I stand against fucking crapcom
It's haunting how I can't seem...

CAPCOM DOES IT AGAIN
THEIR COCKS are closing in
(without a sense of confidence and I'm convinced that there's just too much FUCKS to take)
I've felt this way before
So INSECURE 


FUCKING in my skin
These FUCKS they will not heal
TAMEEM is Dante's fall
Confusing what is real


----------



## DedValve (Dec 29, 2012)

HOW CAN YOU FUCK ME IN THE EYES WITH OPEN DOORS?

FUCK ME BACK TO LIIIIIIIFFFFFEEEE

*20 minute solo of people thinking that dude is from linkin park*

FUCK ME FROM THE EDGY I'VE BECOME!!!


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 29, 2012)

KiShiDo said:


> LOL best part. Virgin looks like shit and nothing like Vergil
> 
> And to the bold one... And exactly that is shit and no fun to play. And it looks awkward as fuck with some movements


Well sure...but he still looks way better than Dante.

And if you'd read a bit more carefully, you'd know that I was agreeing with you that the new juggling mechanics are dumb.  My point was just that it wasn't stupid in the old games because it took real skill to pull off consistently.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 29, 2012)

You don't need cheat codes when you already have a win button or like, five of them...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 29, 2012)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 29, 2012)

fuck you dump:-


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 30, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lNG4yUfNkVY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 30, 2012)

i hate how a lot of people underrate DMC4 Dante.. in-game style changes mechanic was glorious


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 30, 2012)

NOPE NOPE NOPE NOPE


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Dec 30, 2012)

blah blah blah 23,000 sales US


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 30, 2012)

it took me 3-4 minutes to realize that i don't need to view this till the end

EDIT: i am also sensing some tameem in him


----------



## Gino (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 30, 2012)

Just some inbetween thought, that's all.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 30, 2012)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lNG4yUfNkVY[/YOUTUBE]



Haven't seen him post here in a while.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 30, 2012)

OPPA NO SALES STYLE


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 30, 2012)

Wait ultimate chance has an account here?!


----------



## Kishido (Dec 30, 2012)

Khris said:


> i hate how a lot of people underrate DMC4 Dante.. in-game style changes mechanic was glorious



I think it is more that instead of Dante the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Nero was the main character. Which sucked


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 30, 2012)

Nero>donte 

To be fair chance uploaded that before the fuck yous.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 30, 2012)

Fake. The o should be a u


----------



## Kishido (Dec 30, 2012)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> Nero>donte
> 
> To be fair chance uploaded that before the fuck yous.



Nero > Donte > Virgin

Seriously... I would never thought that Nero would ever be a good Devil May Cry character... but now he is


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 30, 2012)

More perfect devil trigger Nero


----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 30, 2012)

Awesome demonic form:


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 30, 2012)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> Wait ultimate chance has an account here?!







> Haven't seen him post here in a while.



Not surprising


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 30, 2012)

You noticed how Donte is this skinny crack whore in his coat, yet magically transoms into a buffed athlete once he's nekkid?

Must be his devil powers, eh.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 30, 2012)

Why not make those devil triggers dlc? Put a mini story where Dante loses control and Nero has to stop him. Oh and you can choose either of the btw

Dante is just to careless for his own good and it gets the best of him. This also triggers Yamato and turns Neros move set like Virgil's. only using Yamato since Dante breaks red queen, Nero goes on the hunt for Dante after he wakes up from their first encounter


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 30, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> You noticed how Donte is this skinny crack whore in his coat, yet magically transoms into a buffed athlete once he's nekkid?



Reminds me of this


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 30, 2012)

What's dmc4s legendary dark knight mode like?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 30, 2012)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> Reminds me of this
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Donte can only wish to archive that level of awesome.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 30, 2012)

KiShiDo said:


> I think it is more that instead of Dante the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Nero was the main character. Which sucked



sure.. but Nero's gameplay more than made up for his shitty character.. and i was strictly talking about Dante..



for me, if we ever get a DMC 5, i hope we can have classes(like 4 of them), where you equip each class with two weapons and two guns plus a style which you can change on the fly..

example with DMC3 weapons and guns..

Class A:-
Weapons - Cerberus :: Rebellion
Guns - Ebony and Ivory :: Kalina Ann
Style - Gunslinger

Class B:-
Weapons - Nevan :: Agni and Rudra
Guns - Artemis :: Shotgun
Style - Trickster

along with Classes C and D.. and by changing them using the directional buttons like DMC 4(you can even change mid-combo).. this allows the inclusion of even more weapons and the potential of coming up with even more sicker combos.. 

I got this idea from playing Castlevania: Order of Ecclesia.. where shanoa can change her 3 classes mid-gameplay..


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 30, 2012)

I miss Derpt, wonder where he is 
He always brought the delightful news of this game failing too.

Maybe NT tracked him down. I'm the next to go then.


----------



## Kishido (Dec 30, 2012)

Let us talk about Nero.

I know there was a full devil trigger planned but screwed for the final game and I know in the novel it was hinted that he is Vergil's son... What I don't get... Why did he had this fugly devil arm after all... I know for gameplay reasons they needed something... But story wise why should he have a devil arm for just being Vergil's son and was planned to have a devil trigger on his own.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 30, 2012)

Those are questions that would have been answered in the Devil May Cry 5, but then DmC happened.


----------



## Kishido (Dec 30, 2012)

Naahh this is Capcom. They wouldn't answer it after all


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 30, 2012)

I thought it was because he was 25% demon


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 30, 2012)

i wonder how the backlash would be if DMC5 was nero-only.. would it be just as bad as this one? 

i for one would welcome a nero-only game..


----------



## Kishido (Dec 30, 2012)

Khris said:


> i wonder how the backlash would be if DMC5 was nero-only.. would it be just as bad as this one?
> 
> i for one would welcome a nero-only game..



Fuck you no... I always hoped Vergil would come back after he tricked his own son and slice his neck.

Dante would come and save the day


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 30, 2012)

Nero is still unexplored though.. think of his character in DMC4 similar to Dante in DMC3.. he can actually grow up and develop in DMC5..


----------



## Kishido (Dec 30, 2012)

Naah no Devil May Cry without Dante and for sure not with JUST Nero and KYRIIIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 30, 2012)

Closest thing we'll get to PDT nero is if we hack Virgil's dt in 3


----------



## DedValve (Dec 30, 2012)

I'd be interested in a Nero only game if it delves with his relationship (or lack of one) with Vergil. Oh and MT Framework, 60 FPS, in house. 

OR outsource to Platinum but I doubt Platinum would ever want anything to do with Capcom ever again. To Kamiya Devil May Cry is that son you always wanted that was perfect but then he got kidnapped and horribly scarred by a boy hungry p*d*p**** and now 18 years later he's all grown up and finds his family again but now he's the black sheep nobody wants to deal with.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 30, 2012)

I'd rather a Sparda game.  The story doesn't need more added to it; it needs roots.  After that, we can get some answers in regards to Nero.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 30, 2012)

Vergil steals Nero's body problem solved


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 30, 2012)

Donte is my favorite character. He's deep and dirty.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 30, 2012)

I buy the dirty part


----------



## God (Dec 30, 2012)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> More perfect devil trigger Nero



What a shame


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 30, 2012)

yeah.. that looks amazing.. like i said, they could do that in DMC5


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 30, 2012)

It would probably be the same as Virgil's move set with gliding ala Dante from dmc3 with rebellion equipped


----------



## God (Dec 30, 2012)

Man I hope not


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 30, 2012)

Fuck, there's some Donte fanatic on DA


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 30, 2012)

Even Donte can't escape the grasp of anime fangirls.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 30, 2012)

There's a character for everyone I suppose.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 30, 2012)

She's obviously not aware of bisho Dante. Would be wet in a second and regret ever rubbing in looking at that filthy hobo with AIDSSS.


----------



## Vergil642 (Dec 30, 2012)

KiShiDo said:


> Let us talk about Nero.
> 
> I know there was a full devil trigger planned but screwed for the final game and I know in the novel it was hinted that he is Vergil's son... What I don't get... Why did he had this fugly devil arm after all... I know for gameplay reasons they needed something... But story wise why should he have a devil arm for just being Vergil's son and was planned to have a devil trigger on his own.



He didn't always have it, it's actually quite new. In the game manual he's described as protecting a priestess or some shit (Kyrie) from an Assault and getting injured. From that injury his arm is possessed by something (fragment of Nero Angelo, so a piece of daddy's soul) and from that it transforms. Presumably as a result of his father's demonic power activating his own latent demonic power.

Personally, I wanna see it explained that for every artificial demon Nero killed, his arm consumed the fragment of Nero Angelo's soul that was used to create it. This would result in Vergil's soul slowly but surely reforming and in DMC5 he becomes complete enough to form his own body and escape Nero's arm. This would neatly leave Nero near powerless at the start of the game and give Vergil a motivation (hunt down remaining pieces of soul to become "complete" and regain full power).

Dante drops in to try and stop Vergil who is inevitably going to be doing some naughty stuff to get pieces of his soul back, or maybe help him, while Nero pursues daddy to confront him and resolve father-son issues. This neatly means Kyrie doesn't have to be involved (if she is then for fuck's sake give her a character beyond damsel in distress with annoying voice) and Lady and Trish can pop up following Dante/being pissed at Vergil for killing demons and taking away good paid work.

Could also mean Vergil gets to summon not just swords, but Angelos from DMC4, with them effectively being pieces of his soul he summons that have been permanently warped by the Order of the Sword's tinkering. Imagine an advanced doppelganger style featuring different attack formations you can summon (and, naturally, customise) while tearing shit up with Vergil.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Dec 30, 2012)

new donte redesign sneak peak from tameem for dmc: dmc: dmc


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 30, 2012)

i love how people devil may cry as a game was always about the demons

I love how I remember that Devil May Cry used to be the "company" for hunting down demons that Dante ran.


----------



## Death Certificate (Dec 30, 2012)

*First DmC Devil May Cry Review Score Revealed*



> Swedish magazine LEVEL has reviewed DmC Devil May Cry and they have given it a great 9/10 score.
> 
> 
> The review praises the game a lot and have mentioned that there is a lot of fun variation in the level design. Dante swings between platforms, avoids incoming trains and explores vertical sewers. The multiple stage transformations throughout the game is well integrated in the story that is being told.
> ...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 30, 2012)

Death Certificate said:


>




just another paid off review.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Dec 30, 2012)

dick riding interview of course


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 30, 2012)

Slurpy slurpies


----------



## DedValve (Dec 30, 2012)

Too much of Tameems semen in that review I couldn't really read most of it. 

But from what I gathered

Superior controls, graphics, story, EVERYTHING. This game is just so full of win, I hate to say I told you so but...


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 30, 2012)

Vergil642 said:


> He didn't always have it, it's actually quite new. In the game manual he's described as protecting a priestess or some shit (Kyrie) from an Assault and getting injured. From that injury his arm is possessed by something (fragment of Nero Angelo, so a piece of daddy's soul) and from that it transforms. Presumably as a result of his father's demonic power activating his own latent demonic power.
> 
> Personally, I wanna see it explained that for every artificial demon Nero killed, his arm consumed the fragment of Nero Angelo's soul that was used to create it. This would result in Vergil's soul slowly but surely reforming and in DMC5 he becomes complete enough to form his own body and escape Nero's arm. This would neatly leave Nero near powerless at the start of the game and give Vergil a motivation (hunt down remaining pieces of soul to become "complete" and regain full power).
> 
> ...



And we were given angst melodrama with Nero? Shit that sounds like more of a plot than what we got in 4.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 31, 2012)

Death Certificate said:


>



WOOE.. thes gaim mast b GOOD than.. i meen dey saed sow, sow its gowtta b TRUU.. nd dey WIRANT paed oof or anythang.. i meen capcom(rulzzzz LOL) wodant do dat.

Peee Essss: Tameem is saxy LOL.. DANTEY DEEMOON KEELAA RULZZZZ


----------



## Lulu (Dec 31, 2012)

That plot line by vergil642 makes so much sense. Hopefully someone will see it use it. Good post. Good post.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 31, 2012)

i wanna see how vergil reacts if he sees trish


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 31, 2012)

i found DmC end credits wubstep song

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X_jKE_3lsAU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 31, 2012)

Well now we know why there aren't any respectable swedish magazines.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 31, 2012)

The funny thing is, there gonna be a non-payed reviews eventually, giving it like 3/10. I wonder what's the reaction gonna be then.

HATERS GONNA HATE, IGN GAVE 10/10. IT MUST BE 10/10 GAME!


----------



## Vergil642 (Dec 31, 2012)

Death Certificate said:


>



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3_gst-Ryh3g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 31, 2012)

Already 2 reviews with 9/10 

This week gonna be hilarious.


----------



## Death Certificate (Dec 31, 2012)

1) It's DMC veterans not DmC veterans, the fucking game hasn't been released yet
2) The controls aren't even the same as the previous games, meaning veterans will have to put up with changes.
3) The game doesn't reward level skill, due to the shitty style system and dumbed down enemies 

But to be fair, ninja theory always get ass-kissing reviews for their games
*shrugs*


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 31, 2012)




----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 31, 2012)

That reminds me, we need a western Megaman reboot. He should have a black suit that turns blue by the end of the game. He smokes and says fuck you to Wily. Blues betrays him.


----------



## Death Certificate (Dec 31, 2012)

When I think about, this game is the spiritual sequel of final fight streetwise.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 31, 2012)




----------



## Kishido (Dec 31, 2012)

Vergil642 said:


> He didn't always have it, it's actually quite new. In the game manual he's described as protecting a priestess or some shit (Kyrie) from an Assault and getting injured. From that injury his arm is possessed by something (fragment of Nero Angelo, so a piece of daddy's soul) and from that it transforms. Presumably as a result of his father's demonic power activating his own latent demonic power.
> 
> Personally, I wanna see it explained that for every artificial demon Nero killed, his arm consumed the fragment of Nero Angelo's soul that was used to create it. This would result in Vergil's soul slowly but surely reforming and in DMC5 he becomes complete enough to form his own body and escape Nero's arm. This would neatly leave Nero near powerless at the start of the game and give Vergil a motivation (hunt down remaining pieces of soul to become "complete" and regain full power).
> 
> ...



Nero is a 25 % devil on his own... So he should have his own demonic powers even without the devil bringer... But as you have seen in the drawings... it was planned to give him a full mode DT

But whatever. Seems like we will enver get the answer after all

LOL at the review


----------



## Kishido (Dec 31, 2012)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 31, 2012)

must spread.. 




i hope capcom goes bankrupt by paying off reviewers and the game would still sell like shit 



happy new fuck you


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 31, 2012)

It fits the disc trey 9/10
It came with a case, 9/10
I bought it. 9/10
I looked at it 9/10


----------



## DedValve (Dec 31, 2012)

My family being held hostage


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 31, 2012)

Must buy it.


----------



## DedValve (Dec 31, 2012)

Dammmit if Sega would actually advertise the damn game anarchy reigns would DROWN DmC. A better hacknslash with multiplayer and for only $30? Shit son.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 31, 2012)

Khris said:


> he said he's done with DmC though.. hopefully he was lying


I think he meant with all the heat and bullshit surrounding it now.
There's gonna be a "full" game review I'm sure, when all the cards are on the desk.

Even though they are on the desk already. There's nothing more about this game than meets the eye.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 31, 2012)

cool i'll be waiting for that


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 31, 2012)

The 17th right? Meh, Ni no Kuni is coming out this month too. I'll wait for a price drop before getting this


----------



## WhiteWolf (Dec 31, 2012)

I have not seen a single DmC commercial on TV or in public.
And there is like 15 days to release?

Instead of using money to advertise the game in public with posters, they may have used the money to pay off reviewers.

I know i saw Battlefield and aSsassin creed posters all over the subway...


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 31, 2012)

HAPPY NEW FUCK YOU


----------



## zenieth (Dec 31, 2012)

you know

all the negative publicity has allowed Capcom to not need to advertise

so they've got more money to bribe reviewers.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 31, 2012)

That's sadly true, but on the other hand much more people would have bought the game without the negative publicity. And that's way worse.
It saved Capcom some money, but at least made people aware not to spend *their* money.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 31, 2012)

It'd kinda be like Divine Comedy level irony.


----------



## Spirit King (Dec 31, 2012)

Khris said:


> must spread..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Come on if there's one thing we've learned Capcom doesnt pay reviewers for shit, otherwise RE6 wouldn't have reviewed as bad as it did. Considering all past NT games reviewed decently though still mediocre it's not surprising.


----------



## DedValve (Dec 31, 2012)

Capcom didn't pay reviewers on RE6 because they assumed that the brand name would sell itself alone. They where too busy focusing on TV adverts 6 months before the damn game was released. 

With this it seems they are focusing a lot on paying of reviewers and gamestop (the commercial has been on repeat nonstop at 3 of my local gamestop for the past 2 months).

Either way GOTY OF THE 2000'S CONFIRMED. DAY 1 BUY SON.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 31, 2012)

can someone make a capcom dmc version of this?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 31, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> Come on if there's one thing we've learned Capcom doesnt pay reviewers for shit, otherwise RE6 wouldn't have reviewed as bad as it did. Considering all past NT games reviewed decently though still mediocre it's not surprising.


Go watch Main Event videos and then come back educated.

And how is RE6 reviewed bad?

Famitsu 39/40
Game Informer 8.75/10
GameTrailers 8.8/10
PSM 9/10
IGN 7.9/10


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Dec 31, 2012)

Well shit son I guess I'm sold by gone~


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 31, 2012)




----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 31, 2012)

That's awesome


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 31, 2012)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> That's awesome


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 31, 2012)

Bad games are getting 9's nowadays just sad.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 31, 2012)

All those sites and magazines are side-road garbage so far. Wait until IGN gives it 9/10 with unimaginable praises, gonna be hilarious.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm wondering what sites can give it an honest review. Gamespot maybe?
Gametrailers seem to be completely irrelevant to this game, also a possibility.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 31, 2012)

What if those reviews are not paid and the reviewers are just genuinely edgy and never played the previous games(or sucked at them)?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 31, 2012)

I see people calling Bayonetta's story bad and this games story good 
Which is laughable honestly.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 31, 2012)

Maybe this game is that good actually.


----------



## DedValve (Dec 31, 2012)

red = negative points
blue = positive points

Originally Posted by RazMaTaz:
-The otherwise excellent story fades toward the end

-There's nothing here that's nearly as memorable as duking it out with Phantom and Virgil from the 2001 original

-New Dante is younger, meaner and swearier than his predecessor and-despite better voice acting-lacks that certain spark

-DmC combat doesn't feel as progressive as the rest of the game and is let down by the cookie cutter boss battles.

-Despite not making as heavy of an impact as the original rebooted DmC is still a bloody fantastic action game

-It's a close run thing, but 2001 DMC takes it by a hair's width thanks to its smooth combat and iconic hero



*Spoiler*: __ 



Gamemasters UK Review - *89*/100




The entire review tries it's hardest to wank off the original series over DmC yet the score says otherwise. Obvious payoff is obvious.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 31, 2012)

DedValve said:


> The entire review tries it's hardest to wank off the original series over DmC yet the score says otherwise. Obvious payoff is obvious.



This game sucks, the old ones are better. 9/10


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 31, 2012)

> The otherwise excellent story



Obvious payoff is obvious already here. Even the games with actually excellent story are never called on it like that. Nobody in their right mind would call *this* "story" excellent. Even assuming you're a tasteless ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who can't recognize greatness from shit, this would still be a "good story" or "nice story" at best for you.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 31, 2012)

What if the story is actually excellent and we just have bad taste?


----------



## DedValve (Dec 31, 2012)

Makes sense, your all a bunch of nufags that will get laughed out of a bar anyways


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 31, 2012)

What if Joakim Mogren is actually Hideo Kojima?


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 31, 2012)

Ninja Theory games always have good writing. It's like saying the sun came up.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 31, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> What if Joakim Mogren is actually Hideo Kojima?






Come on man, that's impossible.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 31, 2012)

> Ninja Theory games always have good writing


Except they haven't. WHOLE 2 GAMES THEY MADE were both written by a hired screenwriter that had nothing to do with NT, even though I consider them total shit as well, this game is entirely written by Tameem himself anyway.

So all arguments that NT has any writing credibility are instantly refuted.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 31, 2012)

Lord Yu said:


> Ninja Theory games always have good writing. It's like saying the sun came up.



But this time, unlike in previous games, Tameem himself is writing the story.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Dec 31, 2012)

Yeah good writing, I remember someone said this game is almost Shakespearian 

"My name is Dante but you can call me Dante the demon slayer how is that a nice ring to it dont ya think"

"We are brothers after all'

"Fuck you!!!"

"You sack shit"


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 31, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> Yeah good writing, I remember someone said this game is almost Shakespearian
> 
> "My name is Dante but you can call me Dante the demon slayer how is that a nice ring to it dont ya think"
> 
> ...


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 31, 2012)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> Come on man, that's impossible.


Damn, even their t-shirts are different. I guess you're right.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 31, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> Come on if there's one thing we've learned Capcom doesnt pay reviewers for shit, otherwise RE6 wouldn't have reviewed as bad as it did. Considering all past NT games reviewed decently though still mediocre it's not surprising.



i don't believe RE6 got this much bad publicity though.. fan reactions bitched about a lot of gameplay stuff but were still willing to try it and pass it off as "meh ok".. 

and even then, as Hatif said it got extremely well reviews outta nowhere.. 

with this game though, most DMC veterans shat and pissed on this game the moment the debut trailer was released..


----------



## Spirit King (Dec 31, 2012)

Khris said:


> i don't believe RE6 got this much bad publicity though.. fan reactions bitched about a lot of gameplay stuff but were still willing to try it and pass it off as "meh ok"..
> 
> and even then, as Hatif said it got extremely well reviews outta nowhere..
> 
> with this game though, most DMC veterans shat and pissed on this game the moment the debut trailer was released..



That's not the point the conspiracy theories made no sense since they game scored at or below 6 freaking 6 on several major game publications some at 4 (which is duke nuke'em foever level panning). If the conpiracy held any weight it would have at least gotten 8's. If this game scores well it'd be because it was well recieved at least by critics since we know damn well sure Capcom doesn't pay for shit. That doesn't necesarily mean it'll be well recieved by players *cough*mass effect 3*cough*. But it'd at least be legitimately critically acclaimed whatever that may mean.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 31, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> That's not the point the conspiracy theories made no sense since they game scored at or below 6 freaking 6 on several major game publications some at 4 (which is duke nuke'em foever level panning). If the conpiracy held any weight it would have at least gotten 8's. If this game scores well it'd be because it was well recieved at least by critics since we know damn well sure Capcom doesn't pay for shit. That doesn't necesarily mean it'll be well recieved by players *cough*mass effect 3*cough*. But it'd at least be legitimately critically acclaimed whatever that may mean.



no wait it is.. DmC has been shat on by 95% of anyone who played a DMC game.. you think that won't push capcom into paying off reviewers? while RE6 was received by a "well its passable" attitude prior to its release.. there's also a big difference between two games. RE can live on with just another shitty title in its main series, while DmC was promoted to be a reboot thus killing off the main series so you'd think fan reaction would be even more vicious with this one..

i don't get how it doesn't hold any weight.. forget the fact that capcom "didn't pay off reviewers in the past".. just read the  many previews we've had for the game till now.. there's no middle ground whatsoever, either the game's doing really bad or really good.. its so contradicting you just know somebody's being payed-off somehow by someone..

hell, you don't have to go that far.. just look at this review:-



DedValve said:


> red = negative points
> blue = positive points
> 
> Originally Posted by RazMaTaz:
> ...



and tell me its not contradicting itself.. there's much more negatives that positives and even the review says it pales in comparison when put against the original DMC..  yet somehow it got a really good score..


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Dec 31, 2012)

DedValve said:


> red = negative points
> blue = positive points
> 
> Originally Posted by RazMaTaz:
> ...



How the fuck do you essentially give a 9/10 review where the blue is heavily overpowered by the red? That makes no sense whatsoever and logic dictates a below 50/100 game.

But yeah, Capcom totally didn't pay off anyone. Srs.

Edit: ninja'd haha


----------



## Gino (Dec 31, 2012)

If this sell's well I think I'll be quitting gaming not even joking no innovation or creativity anymore this also goes for the movie and music industry as well I'm just tired most gamers and people in general are getting to sheepish for my taste.


----------



## Spirit King (Dec 31, 2012)

Khris said:


> no wait it is.. DmC has been shat on by 95% of anyone who played a DMC game.. you think that won't push capcom into paying off reviewers? while RE6 was received by a "well its passable" attitude prior to its release.. there's also a big difference between two games. RE can live on with just another shitty title in its main series, while DmC was promoted to be a reboot thus killing off the main series so you'd think fan reaction would be even more vicious with this one..
> 
> i don't get how it doesn't hold any weight.. forget the fact that capcom "didn't pay off reviewers in the past".. just read the  many previews we've had for the game till now.. there's no middle ground whatsoever, either the game's doing really bad or really good.. its so contradicting you just know somebody's being payed-off somehow by someone..
> 
> ...



DMC was a small franchise in comparison to resident evil. They expect 2 million which the equivalance of pitance, in modern game development. Hell some games will barely break even on that amount. Believe me it's not worth paying off reviewers for it especially when the last 2 NT games had over 80 metacritic.

It's pretty sad people are using the game press being payed off card. Ninja theory games review reasoably and so this game was always likely to do the same get over it. If you were talking about something high profile then I might of believed you but not freaking DmC... Come on guys.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 31, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> DMC was a small franchise in comparison to resident evil. They expect 2 million which the equivalance of pitance, in modern game development. Hell some games will barely break even on that amount. Believe me it's not worth paying off reviewers for it especially when the last 2 NT games had over 80 metacritic.
> 
> It's pretty sad people are using the game press being payed off card. Ninja theory games review reasoably and so this game was always likely to do the same get over it. If you were talking about something high profile then I might of believed you but not freaking DmC... Come on guys.



read my post bro.. it will do wonders..


----------



## Spirit King (Dec 31, 2012)

Khris said:


> read my post bro.. it will do wonders..



Rather you do the same it was mostly pointless that didn't need addressing. This game is on contract meaning they could in fact pay Ninja theory shit all should it bomb. Considering they can always go back to previous franchise, Capcom has no real reason to pay for shit. They aren't desperate for this to be a success. They want it to be but they don't need it to be. Resident evil was the one game they needed to be a sucess since that was a proven seller. Resident evil 6 has done irrepairabl damage to franchise in the short especially going into next gen. If there's one game in which it would have remotely made sense to pay for it would be that game.


----------



## Gino (Dec 31, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> DMC was a small franchise in comparison to resident evil. They expect 2 million which the equivalance of pitance, in modern game development. Hell some games will barely break even on that amount. Believe me it's not worth paying off reviewers for it especially when the last 2 NT games had over 80 metacritic.
> 
> It's pretty sad people are using the game press being payed off card. Ninja theory games review reasoably and so this game was always likely to do the same get over it. If you were talking about something high profile then I might of believed you but not freaking DmC... Come on guys.



Dawg the game is payed the fuck off.


----------



## Spirit King (Dec 31, 2012)

Gino said:


> Dawg the game is payed the fuck off.



Based on what? That's the thing I don't get. There's not the slightest bit off proof and there's proof otherwise. First there's precedent, positive previews before the resident evil debacle.Capcom almost certainly hasn't payed for shit in while. Shit being payed off isn't half as easy as you guys assume, otherwise every new game would get a 90+ metascore. at most payed off secures you in the 80's, considering Ninja theoy's last two games got in the 80's anyway for what reason would Capcom need to pay shit off to secure a score they were probably going to get anyway. It's not even a high profile game, that'll make them a lot of money, or that they've spent a load on.

There's dislike of game then there's irrational theories, just accept that there's a chance this game would review well legitmately considering it always had that chance.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 31, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> Rather you do the same it was mostly pointless that didn't need addressing. This game is on contract meaning they could in fact pay Ninja theory shit all should it bomb. Considering they can always go back to previous franchise,* Capcom has no real reason to pay for shit. They aren't desperate for this to be a success.* *They want it to be but they don't need it to be.*


thats some good BS.. it has been said time and time again that this was a reboot.. not needing it to be successful is just some BS you shat outta your mouth.. every game needs to be successful to an extent, especially a game reboot from such an acclaimed franchise.. 

and i will say this for the last time; this game received disastrous reception since the initial debut trailer.. 

this changed the game plan so much that both capcom and NT did insane amount of damage-control that also didn't help whatsoever.. you'd think paying off the reviewers would be a last resort wouldn't it.. 



> *Resident evil was the one game they needed to be a sucess since that was a proven seller.* *Resident evil 6 has done irrepairabl damage to franchise in the short especially going into next gen.* If there's one game in which it would have remotely made sense to pay for it would be that game.



there's a difference though.. but you're too much of a troll to address this.. 

DmC is a reboot, RE6 is not.. while RE6 damaged RE.. DmC could potentially kill off DMC for good.. if DmC sold like shit, would capcom risk releasing DMC5? my bet is no.. not after how they know how they treated the franchise's fans.. 

also RE5 sold 5.8 mill, there's no reason to pay off reviewers when the name could sell itself off.. and like i said RE6 initial reception was still way better than DmC's.. thats a factor right?

also, there's little change from RE5 to RE6.. but look at DmC and DMC4, its a whole damn reboot.. 


and i would like to read your take on that review above..


----------



## Gino (Dec 31, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> Based on what? That's the thing I don't get. There's not the slightest bit off proof and there's proof otherwise. First there's precedent, positive previews before the resident evil debacle.Capcom almost certainly hasn't payed for shit in while. Shit being payed off isn't half as easy as you guys assume, otherwise every new game would get a 90+ metascore. at most payed off secures you in the 80's, considering Ninja theoy's last two games got in the 80's anyway for what reason would Capcom need to pay shit off to secure a score they were probably going to get anyway. It's not even a high profile game, that'll make them a lot of money, or that they've spent a load on.
> 
> There's dislike of game then there's irrational theories, just accept that there's a chance this game would review well legitmately considering it always had that chance.



I read this yet I still feel right I wonder why oh that's because I am if you're trying to tell me you can't blatantly see this shit then there's something wrong with you.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 31, 2012)

its confirmed Spirit King is Tameem


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 31, 2012)

Gino said:


> If this sell's well I think I'll be quitting gaming not even joking no innovation or creativity anymore this also goes for the movie and music industry as well I'm just tired most gamers and people in general are getting to sheepish for my taste.



Just stick to those rooms...
I blame FF13


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Dec 31, 2012)

Hey hey fuck you! FF13 is good.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 31, 2012)

Erio Touwa said:


> Hey hey fuck you! FF13 is good.



HAHAHHAHA.
Erio it isn't it just isn't.
The spoony bard pretty much tells you why.
Do I need to read a damn encyclopedia to know whats going on?
>yes
Does the game have no freedom and it's a long hallway?
>yes
Does the battle system lack almost any player input?
>yes
Are most of the characters redeemable?
>No
Does it have a shitty sequel that makes things even worse?
>yes
Is the shitty sequel getting another sequel that will make things EVEN worse?
>yes
Is the game over 40 hours long and you have to put up with this bullshit the whole time?
>yes
Bad game, erio just from a design standpoint.
FF13 is what is wrong with games today just like DmC.


----------



## Gino (Dec 31, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Just stick to those rooms...
> I blame FF13



What do you mean?

I blame square-enix for the whole westernization bullshit anyway combine that with fps's then we have the reason the industry has turned into complete shit in a nutshell DLC sounded good in theory but then as always someone goes and fucks shit up.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 31, 2012)

Gino said:


> *What do you mean?*
> 
> I blame square-enix for the whole westernization bullshit anyway combine that with fps's then we have the reason the industry has turned into complete shit in a nutshell DLC sounded good in theory but then as always someone goes and fucks shit up.


----------



## Gino (Dec 31, 2012)

Spoil the game for me I'll kill you.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 31, 2012)

Gino said:


> Spoil the game for me I'll kill you.



I wouldn't do that to you man  It's better than FF13's ending, but almost any game can do that.


----------



## DedValve (Dec 31, 2012)

T-minus 30 minutes before the goty 2013 is finally confirmed. We all know it's gonna be DmC but it's just a formality that when that ball in New York drops fuck yous will be given out everywhere.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 1, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]B81aSP8b7Cw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gino (Jan 1, 2013)

Playing DMC4 as we speak I just don't understand.


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 1, 2013)

Erio Touwa said:


> Hey hey fuck you! FF13 is good.



you continue to add to your terribleness
loli/moe name and a DmC fan?
And you like FF13?
You know nothing of quality.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 1, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> you continue to add to your terribleness
> loli/moe name and a DmC fan?
> And you like FF13?
> You know nothing of quality.



Don't hold it against Erio to much.
At least he's not liking good things and ruining them, yet.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 1, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> you continue to add to your terribleness
> loli/moe name and a DmC fan?
> And you like FF13?
> You know nothing of quality.



Says the homestuck tard, leave the poor virgin alone. He just hasnt been exposed to real quality


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 1, 2013)

MSPAtard thank you very much.
I was a fan of Problem Sleuth first.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jan 1, 2013)

50 cent avatar is all that's needed really


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 1, 2013)

7.5/10 Fuck You received


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 1, 2013)

Know what? Fuck this game. I got better games to buy than this shit.


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 1, 2013)

YOu know fuckign what?

Godhand was partially inspired by Devil May Cry
Want my proof?
Check this track out.
It's called Devil May Sly
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LV5lqJdak2I[/YOUTUBE]


That music. 
Tell me you wouldn't want to beat the shit out of everything on the screen while on turbo mode going so fast with your 60 FPS that one false input that is even 1 frame can get you to lose 1/6 - 1/3 of your life bar.

And it's one of my favorite godhand tracks.


----------



## Gino (Jan 1, 2013)

Has God Hand right now


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 1, 2013)

Godhand is a god tier game. 


Also, I just replayed DMC2
The mobility in that game is so retarded that I dont need no angel/demon hook
Let me jump 50 feet into the air and shit on enemies. 
Sure it's easier but the mobility.
Jesus fuck.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 1, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> Godhand is a god tier game.
> 
> 
> Also, I just replayed DMC2
> ...


All those wall runs


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 1, 2013)

I guess the best thing we can say about this game is that its better than DMC2 atleast


----------



## Gino (Jan 1, 2013)

DMC2 gunplay> Dmc


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 1, 2013)

I don't like how in DmC your guns shoot more than once if you tap the button one time. I want my shots precisely timed with how many times i'm pressing the buttons. Can not get used to that at all


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jan 1, 2013)

DMC3+4 bundle on Steam for 15 bucks

Buying


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 1, 2013)

No 1? Blasphemy. 

1 and 3 all the time 


4>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>DmC>>DMC2

1 and 3 are on another plane of existence


----------



## Gino (Jan 1, 2013)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> DMC3+4 bundle on Steam for 15 bucks
> 
> Buying


Do it just wasted 3 hours on DMC4 bloody palace.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 1, 2013)

DMC2 Dante >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> DmC though
so is it really below DmC?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 1, 2013)

In general yes, characterwise, i see your point


----------



## Gino (Jan 1, 2013)

Nope I highly doubt it DMC2 is more DMC than DmC minus the horrendous sword play.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 1, 2013)

I'm sorry, i didn't know the question was "which crappy game is more like true DMC"


----------



## Gino (Jan 1, 2013)

WELL EXCUSE ME!!


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 1, 2013)

Dmc2 dt> DmC "dt"


A freaking recolor? Not cool.


----------



## Gino (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 1, 2013)

Break this donte like a twig


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 1, 2013)

This dude need some braces


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 1, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> All those wall runs



All of them!



Inuhanyou said:


> I guess the best thing we can say about this game is that its better than DMC2 atleast



No. DMC2 had a darker Dante and the sword play really could have been more desirable however Dante's insane mobility really made that game fun.
That is right. I said fun.
Not Playable.
Fun.


I can boot this kid int he face and he'd drop


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 1, 2013)

Boi u cray wit dat mess


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 1, 2013)

No more 9/10 reviews?

The fuck is this shit?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 1, 2013)

IT FUCKING SUCKS, GET OVER IT


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 1, 2013)

> Based on what? That's the thing I don't get. There's not the slightest bit off proof and there's proof otherwise.



Go. Fucking Watch. Main Event. Videos. Otherwise. Shut. The Fuck. Up.

You better be trolling cause this level of stupid is annoying.


----------



## Kishido (Jan 1, 2013)

Gino said:


> What do you mean?
> 
> I blame square-enix for the whole westernization bullshit anyway combine that with fps's then we have the reason the industry has turned into complete shit in a nutshell DLC sounded good in theory but then as always someone goes and fucks shit up.



This...

10 characters


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 1, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> Go. Fucking Watch. Main Event. Videos. Otherwise. Shut. The Fuck. Up.
> 
> You better be trolling cause this level of stupid is annoying.



damn you Hatif, that was my first laugh of the year


----------



## Kishido (Jan 1, 2013)

Gamemasters UK Review - 89/100



> Originally Posted by RazMaTaz:
> -The otherwise excellent story fades toward the end
> 
> -There's nothing here that's nearly as memorable as duking it out with Phantom and Virgil from the 2001 original
> ...


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 1, 2013)

Khris said:


> damn you Hatif, that was my first laugh of the year


This week gonna be nothing but laughing 


9/10


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 1, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> This week gonna be nothing but laughing
> 
> 
> 9/10


Well that's just


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 1, 2013)

KiShiDo said:


> Gamemasters UK Review - 89/100



hey its shit, and you probably wont like it.. it certainly pales in comparison with DMC1, hell even the story which was promised to be excellent is crap..

so we recommend buying it



Hatifnatten said:


> This week gonna be nothing but laughing
> 
> 
> 9/10



gonna be epic


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 1, 2013)

Notice how UK game sites or magazines have kissed Ninja theory's ass?

How because the site or magazine name includes "UK", and Donte has Union jack flag (pretty much representing UK), they all go "Game is UK , our site/magazine is UK, instant 10/10!!!!".

Gamemaster review gave it 89/100.
To give impression "Hey we gave it a minus point!".

Might as well have given it 9/10 like every paid sites that will. IGN...


----------



## Death Certificate (Jan 1, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> 7.5/10 Fuck You received



That was a decent review.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 1, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]BO-qUqpyMuA[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]JM8g-IhrfdI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 1, 2013)

IGN is owned by same company that owns Fox News.

Newscorp.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 1, 2013)

I'd guess DmC would rank around a 4.4 for me.
If it wasn't a DMC game, 6.7.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 1, 2013)

hey i liked kung fu chaos


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 1, 2013)

WELL FUCK YOU THEN


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 1, 2013)

AT VERY LEAST:
The game should receive a 8.0 by a unbiased reviewer.

If it doesn't get a 8.0 (again by a unbiased...) then it means it's crap shit game.

Because consider everything behind DmC:
- DMC 1, 2, 3 and 4.
- 2 teams (90 NT workers, 10 Capcom)
- Capcom supervision EQUALS a decent gameplay enough for 8.0
- Motion capture and art of Ninja theory is good.


So if DmC receives like hundred "8.0" reviews, believe me, it means the game is "meh".


The only score DmC supporters, developers etc should celebrate is 9.5 score.
Anything below that is not exceptionally good.

You may shout at me "Whitewolf you crazy fool, 9 is a good score!!!".
I will say, DmC has had tons backing it , money, gameplay concept, many developers, and LOTS AND LOTS OF DMC gameplay knowledge.

And also that tons of sites are "journalists", notice the fucken "  " , they aren't journalists.

Your better off trusting people like AngryJoe or other gamers who don't have a name on the internet. But be on alert that there are DmC biased people (haters and dickriders).


Any site or magazine with the word "UK" in their name is pretty much "Biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiased"  TO ME.


They see a UK influenced game. They fapp to it.




Mist Puppet said:


> hey i liked kung fu chaos


May the gods of Games have mercy on thy soul.


*Mist Puppet goes to Heaven*

Gods of Games: So you finally arrive at this sacred place. Then tell us MP, what games have you played?

Mist Puppet: I played AssassinCreed, DMC 3, Dark Souls...

Gods of Games:  good good...carry on.

Mist Puppet: Oh and Kung fu Chaos. What a fun game    

Gods of Games: O_O this one is going to hell.
*Sends MP to Gaming hell*

Mist Puppet: Where am i ? Oh look there's another gamer   Helooo my name is MP but you can call m the puppet meister.

Mysterious man: Pleased to meet you, i am Tameem Antoniades. 

Mist Puppet: OMG You created Kung Fu Chaos. When can i see Kung Fu Chaos 2?

Tameem Antoniades: Well you see what was cool back then is no longer cool. So now we rebooted the game, and it's fresh cool and awesome. 

Mist Puppet: Oh ok...what's the name of it?

Tameem Antoniades: K f C: Kentucky Fried Chicken

Mist Puppet: Noooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 1, 2013)

Oh yea forgot to rate brutal legend after playing it or did I?
Well it gets a ... 6.9 from me.
It's a short game and repetitive , but it's repetitiveness is offset by the awesome soundtrack and with how short the game is.
Supported by the story while not the most deep ever it's still motivating for what it is.
You start out fighting the forces of terrible music and then get to fighting the demons behind it all finding out your origins and how you got there in the first place.
(that plot sound familiar to you, it should.)
Combat is very simple, but not dragged out and pretty much lets you breeze through it if you want to.
It's not a game that really needs a high level of challenge in it's nature as death is not really of real consequence in this game to begin with.
The soundtrack alone really boosts the game really, combined with the metal design of the game it really helps set the mood.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 1, 2013)

If God Hand got 3, this should get 0.3 then.

On any unbiased matter this is 5/10 game at the very best. Below average casual western mediocrity.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 1, 2013)

Really as deep as they are claiming to be all I see is a much less original Brutal legend with touches of heavenly sword combat and much less maturity.

Even brutal legend  didn't take itself seriously and it comes off more mature as this trite and it's story is only somewhat different. Though I suppose Jack Black is just better than Donte. Probably why or maybe the fact they knew it's crazy and roll'd with it. Both.



Hatifnatten said:


> If God Hand got 3, this should get 0.3 then.
> 
> On any unbiased matter this is 5/10 game at the very best. Below average casual western mediocrity.


The more mature the game is the higher the score babies got 7.0 for a reason hati


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 1, 2013)

Those fucking babies.
If there ever was a truly Shakespearean game...


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 1, 2013)

Someone edit Shakespeare in the shot of donte flipping the bird.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 1, 2013)

Lol because Final Fantasy 13 is more than one game... I was referring to the whole series, including Versus 13, though it's not the same story. Also I really hope calling me a virgin wasn't meant to be offensive.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 1, 2013)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> 50 cent avatar is all that's needed really



Funny I was wearing a Robert Downey JR avatar right before this one.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 1, 2013)

How can you include things you've never played or even exist 

Versus is nowhere and Type 0 isn't localized, obviously you are referring to the main XIII series


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 1, 2013)

While true the game isn't out yet it's still looks like it's going to be the best of the FF series. Though honestly 13, and 13-2 weren't bad games in the slightest. 13's mistakes were made up for (for the most part) in 13-2. Lightning Returns: FF13 should be coming out soon.


----------



## Kishido (Jan 1, 2013)

13 was absolutely a shitty game and a dishonor for the name Final Fantasy...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 1, 2013)

Blame Toriyama 

Just like how i blame the guy who's making this game 

Versus does look good, and Type 0 is a great game from what i played of my imported version. But if your saying something like "in general the XIII series is great" people are going to take you at face value that your referring to the XIII trilogy. I've never liked lightning's world.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 1, 2013)

Ninja Theory will save The Last Guardian


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 1, 2013)

But...they aren't even *Sony*...


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 1, 2013)

Ugh, get the fuck out with Square Enix stuff. What, 3 threads aren't enough?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jan 1, 2013)

Final Fantasy XIII-4 made by Ninja Theory


----------



## Lulu (Jan 1, 2013)

hopefully it gets into skidrows hand on time...


----------



## Gino (Jan 1, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> Ugh, get the fuck out with Square Enix stuff. What, 3 threads aren't enough?



It's relevant to this thread muthafucka.


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 1, 2013)

Wow
89/100
but its not as good as the old DMC

this makes no sense


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jan 1, 2013)

Geralt of Rivia's DMC review:

- Horrible, 30 fps gameplay
- Living off DMC1-4's fame
- Tameem is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)
- Virgin and Donte are uninspiring redesigns
- Pendant addition is for ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)
- However, it is in fact a video game (And those are usually fun, right?)
- The black box for the premium edition is nice, black, and sleek

All in all, I give this a 96/100 and I recommend buying it.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 1, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> Blame Toriyama
> 
> Just like how i blame the guy who's making this game
> 
> Versus does look good, and Type 0 is a great game from what i played of my imported version. But if your saying something like "in general the XIII series is great" people are going to take you at face value that your referring to the XIII trilogy. I've never liked lightning's world.



That's true. I was also referring to Type 0. Although it's not the same series of 13 I still lump in Versus with those games. They do share mythology, with Etro and all. Though I don't think the Fal'Cie will be anywhere to be seen.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 1, 2013)

Two words:

Pirate the fuck out of DmC.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jan 1, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> Two words:
> 
> Pirate the fuck out of DmC.



>>Implying it's good enough to pirate


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 1, 2013)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> >>Implying it's good enough to pirate



I know right? I was only saying it for those who want to try it out.

Personally, i got a crap comp, and even if i had a PC costing 10,000,000 million dollars, i would still not pirate it.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 1, 2013)

So I just played the demo and honestly while it isn't as good as the original DMC it's not ENTIRELY bad just not DMC. 

The 30 FPS gameplay isn't broken but compared to current action games or previous entries it's just so noticeable and something you really can't get used to. 

The story seems to play a heavy role here and while it's better than 2008's DMC3 and has superior voice acting the characters aren't totally relatable or likable which is jarring since they try to make you feel for Dante. 

The boss was really easy and had alsmot no effort outside reading patterns, something that I would normally expect in a mario game. 

The auto lock on is also jarring in combat and doesn't make the fluidity of your combat as tight and difficulty has also been drastically reduced which is great since DMC3 was fucking impossible. 

Overall the game is an ok game, nothing to write home about. A solid 100/100.


*Spoiler*: __ 



MAX ANARCHY IN T-MINUS 7 DAYS.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 2, 2013)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Geralt of Rivia's DMC review:
> 
> - Horrible, 30 fps gameplay
> - Living off DMC1-4's fame
> ...


I'm convinced. Gonna buy twice.

9/10


----------



## God (Jan 2, 2013)

So this thing'll be comin out pretty soon


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 2, 2013)

Prepare your stealing shoes.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 2, 2013)

Metal Gear Rising Demo to secretly show up on the marketplace the 15th :ho

Do it Platinum.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 2, 2013)

Thought you guys might like to read this


*Spoiler*: __ 











TheWhiteDevil said:


> you know what
> 
> fuck it, I'll post what was uploaded
> 
> ...


----------



## Gino (Jan 2, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Thought you guys might like to read this
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



I hate this game but this sounds like extreme bullshit and wouldn't even make a lick of fuckin sense even if it was true.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 2, 2013)

sonny jim...

seed of an old timer...


----------



## Krypton (Jan 3, 2013)

I swear if that shit is real, I'll rage a 1000 time more.

Then again if its true, NT might go out of business and everyone that surpport this trash would have reliaze that Taneem is worst than shit when it comes to writing a script.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 3, 2013)

sounds like the best twist of all time


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 3, 2013)

I think people are gonna find this precious.



TheWhiteDevil said:


> *Spoiler*: _continued hilarity_


----------



## TheWhiteDevil (Jan 3, 2013)

after seeing "This is not actually what emo looks like" I knew it was a keeper


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 3, 2013)

Gameplay is shit.
Controls are shit.
Graphics is shit.
Story is shit.

9/10


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 3, 2013)

So etnad is Trish?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 3, 2013)

etnad is etna from Disgaea duh.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 3, 2013)

You guys are idiots, if you spell etnad backwards its dante. 

I cant believe I have to point this out to you


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 3, 2013)

Apparently in a scene in DmC a white wig like things falls on Dino's head and he looks at  reflecting of himself and says "No way in hell".

And if Etnad (Dante backwards) exists as a npc, then they have mocked fans even more...


----------



## Vergil642 (Jan 3, 2013)

My favourite thing about that article is when it talks about how DmC's got good gameplay.

The guy who wrote it would apparently not know good gameplay if it came to his house, banged his wife, ate his porridge and shat in his slippers


----------



## Not Sure (Jan 3, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Thought you guys might like to read this
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



The stealing Children's tears to enter Alternate Universes with Classic Dante ending AKA Monster INC 2 was funnier.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 3, 2013)

Ya know if this didn't have the DMC name in it and was a new IP with different aesthetics(obv change everyhting dmc about it), but keep the gameplay and graphics and whatnot and art....

People would be hyped as hell about this game. they would understand there are some negatives, like 30 fps and the controls arent as good as DMC, but then again it wouldnt be DMC and it would be the first in the series, so they would forgive it....


----------



## Gino (Jan 3, 2013)

For Capshit's and Ninja theorys fate this better not be true.



Goova said:


> Ya know if this didn't have the DMC name in it and was a new IP with different aesthetics(obv change everyhting dmc about it), but keep the gameplay and graphics and whatnot and art....
> 
> People would be hyped as hell about this game. they would understand there are some negatives, like 30 fps and the controls arent as good as DMC, but then again it wouldnt be DMC and it would be the first in the series, so they would forgive it....



Nope I would just think of this as Dante's Infeno 2.


----------



## Lulu (Jan 3, 2013)

They may just change the name in the last minute...


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 3, 2013)

Re-branding


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 3, 2013)

Goova said:


> You guys are idiots, if you spell etnad backwards its dante.
> 
> I cant believe I have to point this out to you



We were being sarcastic calm your tits


----------



## DedValve (Jan 3, 2013)

NEW AWESOME GAMEPLAY!!!!

[YOUTUBE]ArGgYqW5Ssk[/YOUTUBE]

9/10


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 3, 2013)

Goova said:


> Ya know if this didn't have the DMC name in it and was a new IP with different aesthetics(obv change everyhting dmc about it), but keep the gameplay and graphics and whatnot and art....
> 
> People would be hyped as hell about this game. they would understand there are some negatives, like 30 fps and the controls arent as good as DMC, but then again it wouldnt be DMC and it would be the first in the series, so they would forgive it....



There is many reasons for why people dislike this game.


----------



## Kishido (Jan 3, 2013)

Boring once again


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 3, 2013)

9/10 analysis.










.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 3, 2013)

9/10 is the new FUCK YOU. 

Has the 9/10 Pre-order bonus been revealed yet?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 3, 2013)

I wonder why Ninja Theory just developped only 4 games with DmC.

Maybe they're not such good devs after all.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 3, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> I wonder why Ninja Theory just developped only 4 games with DmC.
> 
> Maybe they're not such good devs after all.



Actually...They didn?t "develop" DmC.

I mean majority of DmC concepts are from DMC serie, DMC serie developed by Capcom.


PLUS Capcom supervised and provided 10 of their staff to aid Ninja theory (particular on the gameplay aspect of DmC).


So saying they "developed DmC" is giving them far to much credit.
They had major role art and graphic wise, but the shaping of characters, attacks, swords, other gameplay concepts and much more wasn?t thanks to Ninja theory.


----------



## Vergil642 (Jan 3, 2013)

Goova said:


> Ya know if this didn't have the DMC name in it and was a new IP with different aesthetics(obv change everyhting dmc about it), but keep the gameplay and graphics and whatnot and art....
> 
> People would be hyped as hell about this game. they would understand there are some negatives, like 30 fps and the controls arent as good as DMC, but then again it wouldnt be DMC and it would be the first in the series, so they would forgive it....



You appear to have mistaken "hyped as hell" for "utterly indifferent".

Even with the DMC label (bearing in mind said label is one of the most popular and successful of Capcom's franchises, something like 4th after Resident Evil, Street Fighter and Megaman) it's not in most, if any, pre-order charts. Because nobody cares beyond a handful who mindlessly praise it and the slightly bigger handful that thoughtfully criticise and hate it.


----------



## Lulu (Jan 3, 2013)

This thread is now the new gd convo thread. It only seconds 'rate the last movie you saw' in konoha theatre as an unofficial convo thread.lol


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jan 3, 2013)

This thread is 9/10.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 3, 2013)

Your mother was a 9/10


----------



## zenieth (Jan 3, 2013)

Both ya'll sister's are a 9/10

And Hatif's own rates at FUCK YOU


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jan 3, 2013)

I am 9/10.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 3, 2013)

My dick is 9/10 :ho


----------



## zenieth (Jan 3, 2013)

it's only 9/10 for Sherry.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jan 3, 2013)

DERP, be DP'd but I guess some places have already reviewed it. Can't find an actual link though, will edit when I see one.


----------



## Krypton (Jan 3, 2013)

You know what I just reliaze, it's the way they sideline Vergil.

Everytime Dante and Vergil shares the spot line, they were always equals. But in this trash, Vorgil is been made inferior to Donte.

Was it just me, or was some of Donte's hair were silver?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 3, 2013)

Krypton said:


> You know what I just reliaze, it's the way they sideline Vergil.
> 
> Everytime Dante and Vergil shares the spot line, they were always equals. But in this trash, Vorgil is been made inferior to Donte.
> 
> Was it just me, or was some of Donte's hair were silver?



There's no reason Dante's hair are black, Vergil's are Silver after all.

So, yeah some of them are silver.


----------



## Lulu (Jan 3, 2013)

hmmmmm...why does he still have black hair?


----------



## DedValve (Jan 3, 2013)

because it's EDGY.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 3, 2013)

biggestluey said:


> hmmmmm...why does he still have black hair?



I can only guess the game will answer that question.

I think because he didn't like his Demon like origins ( or didn't know them ) so he bleached them black.

Or because his demon powers did not awaken before.



DedValve said:


> because it's EDGY.



I know you meant GOTY !


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 3, 2013)

Let's rate his hair.


----------



## Gino (Jan 3, 2013)

Kakashifan727 said:


> DERP, be DP'd but I guess some places have already reviewed it. Can't find an actual link though, will edit when I see one.



Dat muthafuckin first reply my hope in gamers is not lost.......for now


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 3, 2013)

Thumb it up before ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) thumb it down.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 3, 2013)

9/10 you..


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 3, 2013)

Fucking DLC again. Why don't they just make a complete fucking game with all the characters playable from the start. Whoever started this shit with the DLC should be shot.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 3, 2013)

At the beginning of the 6th generation, the Capcom corporation had become the largest video game company in the United States. 9/10 homes contain it's products. It's influence and massively incompetent fanbase is felt everywhere. 

In public it is the worlds leading supplier of cheap knockoffs, unoriginal ideas and stupid decisions. 

Known even to it's own incompetent fans it's massive profits are generated by: Disc locked content, restrictive DRM, outsourcing to cheap and unknown western developers.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 3, 2013)

As well as recycled hints and nods to previous titles like megaman x hadoKen


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 3, 2013)

Huh. I almost forgot about this.
Damn.



DedValve said:


> NEW AWESOME GAMEPLAY!!!!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]ArGgYqW5Ssk[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 9/10



The comparison in that was so forced I actually cringed.
(For those unaware of what I'm talking about, skip to 2:54)
Also, the hell's with Phineas's face?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 4, 2013)

The sword disperses, it's not even a real sword


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 4, 2013)

> A community coalition in Southington, Connecticut announced on Wednesday that it will collect what it described as violent games, CDs, and DVDs from the public on January 12. Each person who gives such a title to the group "Southington SOS" will receive a gift certificate to a local restaurant or bowling alley, and then the group will destroy the collected titles.
> 
> Southington is located about 30 miles (about 50 kilometers) from Sandy Hook Elementary School, the site of a December shooting that killed 20 children and seven adults, including the shooter. Susan Saucier, director of community services, said, "We're not saying the use of video games causes people to become murderers, but there's evidence that it causes increases in aggressiveness, fear, anxiety and desensitization about actions of violence."



Can we do that with just DmC?

9/10 idea.


----------



## Kishido (Jan 4, 2013)

3 faggotery new vids

Intro


Meeting Vergil


My name is fuck you Donte


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 4, 2013)

KiShiDo said:


> Intro



"The world is at last your bitch... as am I"

Tameen saving video game writing! Oscar worthy


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 4, 2013)

Even Shakespeare wasn't a wordsmith of such level.
What elegance, what grace in phrasing.


----------



## Kishido (Jan 4, 2013)

10/9 this is


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 4, 2013)

Vergil is cool and has a good voice actor


----------



## Death Certificate (Jan 4, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]oPsbiMISTmg[/YOUTUBE]
>Says bosses are but damaging
>Get's hit, not much damage
LOL
After the guy uses a vita star, he walks through the boss.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 4, 2013)

Stop being so butthurt


----------



## Death Certificate (Jan 4, 2013)

Goova said:


> Stop being so butthurt



So do you like this dumbed down boss fight?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 4, 2013)

Piss-poor trolling.
Lame execution.
No wit.
No charm.

Overall 9/10


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## DedValve (Jan 4, 2013)

What was that 9/10 interview where Tameem says that this is his first time directing a game and that he wants to put videogame storytelling to the next level or some bullshit like that basically claiming that previous videogame stories never could rival books or movies and other stupid shit? 

I'm trying to get my point across in another forum but it's against a reviewer but still, I'd like to have that interview.


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 4, 2013)

Death Certificate said:


> [YOUTUBE]oPsbiMISTmg[/YOUTUBE]
> >Says bosses are but damaging
> >Get's hit, not much damage
> LOL
> After the guy uses a vita star, he walks through the boss.



They stole that shit from kingdoms of amalur!
the whizzing around you is that pattern is the exact same from the charge stance of the chakrams in KoA!

also wtf
if you got caught by the two beams you used to instantly die in the demos at shows and expos 
Nerfing the difficulty on an already piss poor easy game?


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## TheWhiteDevil (Jan 4, 2013)

Goova said:


> Vergil is cool and has a good voice actor


it's not the Quantum Ranger anymore 

so he can go fuck himself and you can too


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 4, 2013)

Aquila... Like the name of the boat ship from ac3?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 4, 2013)

Aquila is Aliuqa backwards, which actually means Fuck You in Latin.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Jan 4, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> Aquila... Like the name of the boat ship from ac3?



Aqulia means 'eagle' in Latin. The name for the weapon here either comes from the constellation of the same name(in reference to it's speed and range) of more likely the Christian missionary of the same name.(it being an angle weapon) Aqulia comes up a lot when Latin terms are used else where.


...Yes I deserve to be called a nerd for that.


----------



## Gino (Jan 4, 2013)

Aizen is real.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 4, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> Aquila is Aliuqa backwards, which actually means Fuck You in Latin.



Must spread 

Aquila or Aguila means eagle though.


also dat mainevent


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Jan 4, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> Aquila is Aliuqa backwards, which actually means Fuck You in Latin.



Thank you Hati for making me wonder of something was named Aliuqa...and I found something close.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jan 4, 2013)

Spoiler for the boss battles and Mundus battle in this game, so go look away, Goova:





> Hey folks, I've just read part of the spoilers revealed by the user (from devilorg), who bought the magazine with the guide.
> 
> So far, he/she confirmed that there will be 6 bosses in the game.
> 
> ...


----------



## Krypton (Jan 4, 2013)

SunnyMoonstone said:


> Aqulia means 'eagle' in Latin. The name for the weapon here either comes from the constellation of the same name(in reference to it's speed and range) of more likely the Christian missionary of the same name.(it being an angle weapon) Aqulia comes up a lot when Latin terms are used else where.
> 
> 
> ...Yes I deserve to be called a nerd for that.



None of that now, Nerds do rule the World after all.


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 4, 2013)

Huh.
So, I found...this on neogaf.

[YOUTUBE]36hwj29yeSg[/YOUTUBE]


I don't even...
Well, this was just a waste of money.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 4, 2013)

WTH at that trailer?


----------



## zenieth (Jan 4, 2013)

Can I just get the background concept art?

Cause it's really all that I'm liking from this series.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 4, 2013)

Phx12 said:


> Huh.
> So, I found...this on neogaf.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]36hwj29yeSg[/YOUTUBE]
> ...



wow.. the trailer actually looked okay till the ending


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 4, 2013)

Khris said:


> wow.. the trailer actually looked okay till the ending



The trailer is such a liar.


----------



## Gino (Jan 4, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]e6WRdgvCIiY[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]Bnz4rq9KXOY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vergil642 (Jan 5, 2013)

Phx12 said:


> Huh.
> So, I found...this on neogaf.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]36hwj29yeSg[/YOUTUBE]
> ...



A crowd of sheeple, using the exact same umbrella, walking in the exact same direction and then the magnificent hero walking through them.

Oh my, I can feel the edgy coming off this clearly 9/10 guy in waves.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 5, 2013)

Vergil642 said:


> A crowd of sheeple, using the exact same umbrella, walking in the exact same direction and then the magnificent hero walking through them.
> 
> Oh my, I can feel the edgy coming off this clearly 9/10 guy in waves.



9/10?
 NO.
It's 13/10 now.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 5, 2013)

Phx12 said:


> Huh.
> So, I found...this on neogaf.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]36hwj29yeSg[/YOUTUBE]
> ...



You know, that trailer really had me going there for a second. 

"Wow, this is actually halfway decent" and then Dante opened his big fucking mouth and ruined it


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 5, 2013)

Merry said:


> You know, that trailer really had me going there for a second.
> 
> "Wow, this is actually halfway decent" and then Dante opened his big fucking mouth and ruined it


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 5, 2013)

fuck you hati


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 5, 2013)

"Tell Mundus a Nephilim has come !"
/bleachreference


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Jan 5, 2013)

You guys whine a lot, but it's actually amusing and funny whining unlike places like youtube.(tho youtube comments are the home of some of the greatest assholes ever.)

I think it's Hati doing. He just so awesome at what ever he does for some reason that I can never not love him.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 5, 2013)

SunnyMoonstone said:


> You guys whine a lot, but it's actually amusing and funny whining unlike places like youtube.(tho youtube comments are the home of some of the greatest assholes ever.)
> 
> I think it's Hati doing. He just so awesome at what ever he does for some reason that I can never not love him.



If you think all 4 parts were Hati's doing you would have to love him an awful lot.


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Jan 5, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> If you think all 4 parts were Hati's doing you would have to love him an awful lot.



You don't even want to know how far my love could go for Hati...you really don't.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 5, 2013)

someone wants to jump on hati's fuck you maker.. 


9/10


----------



## Kishido (Jan 5, 2013)

> German Play3 magazine gives 89% to the PS3 version. Level design shall be amazing.



89/100


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 5, 2013)

KiShiDo said:


> 89/100


FUCK YEAH
89/100


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 5, 2013)

Does the revieweers know that there are other scores than 90/100 and 89/100?


Like 80/100, 81/100, 82/100, 83/100,84/100, 85/100, etc


Someone should tell them


----------



## God (Jan 5, 2013)

12 days to go


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## Gino (Jan 5, 2013)

*-89/100
*       
​


----------



## DedValve (Jan 5, 2013)

SunnyMoonstone said:


> You guys whine a lot, but it's actually amusing and funny whining unlike places like youtube.(tho youtube comments are the home of some of the greatest assholes ever.)
> 
> I think it's Hati doing. He just so awesome at what ever he does for some reason that I can never not love him.



What? But Hatif is trash. 

> He's not a good troll, Krory was a far superior troll. 
> He makes the same stupid jokes again and again and again, no originality there. 
> Most of what he posts have already been posted on some other site like Neogaf or 4chan, again originality is lacking. 
> The way he presents himself you can't really tell if he's trolling or if he's just bitching about a genuinely good game. 

































































*Spoiler*: __ 



 I give him an 89/100.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 5, 2013)

Its a fucking dream come true! 89/100 is the new perfect game score for 2013. 

Tameem should do porn next. It will sell like pizzaspancakes.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 5, 2013)

DedValve said:


> What? But Hatif is trash.
> 
> > He's not a good troll, Krory was a far superior troll.
> > He makes the same stupid jokes again and again and again, no originality there.
> ...


I'm not impressed with your insults.

Overall 89/100.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 5, 2013)

Now that Tameem has fixed the DmC series he should go off and bring back mEGA mAN.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 5, 2013)

I have yet to look at them side by side, you really would never be able to tell he's Dante, except for him wielding Rebellion.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jan 5, 2013)

The only thing more hilarious than this game is the wild imagination of some fangirls on the internetz.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 5, 2013)

*HEY GUYS. I'M LOOKING FOR THE DEMON KING, ANYONE KNOWS WHERE HE IS?!*



*I SHOULD HAVE FOUND HIM ALREADY BUT THIS GAME'S WRITING IS JUST TOO *FUCKING* GOOD.*


----------



## God (Jan 5, 2013)

Why does that skyscraper have wings?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 5, 2013)

Derpt, you're back


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 5, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> Derpt, you're back



Couldn't miss the trainwreck of the year now, could I?


----------



## God (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## DedValve (Jan 5, 2013)

*SHUT THE FRONT DOOR*

A tragedy just happened, this game got an abysmal score of 7.5 *OUT OF 10* from some trashy italian news site.




EDIT: they took down the review  

neogaf link


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 5, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Couldn't miss the trainwreck of the year now, could I?


Cooking recipes from Uncle Dante: 5 spoons of KUHRAYZEE, two glasses of sexy, a bucket of awesome and truck load of epic. Mix and cook for 30 minutes.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 5, 2013)

Some more on DmCMC from our cool brah Alarmhat starting at 4:30.


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Jan 5, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> *HEY GUYS. I'M LOOKING FOR THE DEMON KING, ANYONE KNOWS WHERE HE IS?!*
> 
> 
> 
> *I SHOULD HAVE FOUND HIM ALREADY BUT THIS GAME'S WRITING IS JUST TOO *FUCKING* GOOD.*



They know exactly where Mundus is, who he is, mostly what he is up to, and who the bitches working under him are.(or at least Virgil does) But he has far too much power at the start for them to just walk up to his front door, and not get their asses kicked for it like little puppies.


What made you think finding him was at all a point of the plot? I ask because that was very early detail of the story that most people knew about for a year, so I'm slight confused here.


----------



## Lulu (Jan 5, 2013)

this game would have had more rep if it...they made it as something related to dmc but not dmc


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 5, 2013)

DedValve said:


> *SHUT THE FRONT DOOR*
> 
> A tragedy just happened, this game got an abysmal score of 7.5 *OUT OF 10* from some trashy italian news site.
> 
> ...



honestly.. reading that review.. the game should score 4-5 max.. 



the_notorious_Z.?. said:


>



FUCK THIS POST

i still give it 89/100


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 5, 2013)

Donte would be a terrible father


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 5, 2013)

SunnyMoonstone said:


> They know exactly where Mundus is, who he is, mostly what he is up to, and who the bitches working under him are.(or at least Virgil does) But he has far too much power at the start for them to just walk up to his front door, and not get their asses kicked for it like little puppies.
> 
> 
> What made you think finding him was at all a point of the plot? I ask because that was very early detail of the story that most people knew about for a year, so I'm slight confused here.


Dante would walk right in. Donte sucks.


Screw the people saying this looks just like and plays like DMC.
Idiots the lot of them.


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Jan 5, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Dante would walk right in. Donte sucks.



Of course he would because his been a boring invincible hero since 2, and a over the top cheesy one since 4. That what they do.


> Screw the people saying this looks just like and plays like DMC.
> Idiots the lot of them.



Good for you man, fight da power, be the voice...or whatever it is people say now that's cool....BOOYAH!


----------



## DedValve (Jan 5, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Dante would walk right in. Donte sucks.
> 
> 
> Screw the people saying this looks just like and plays like DMC.
> Idiots the lot of them.



But nobody said this game looks and plays like DMC. They said it plays _better_ :ho


----------



## G (Jan 5, 2013)

I bought DMC Hd Collection.
After playing those games I tried DmC's demo.
Much better.
I think I'll sell Hd Collection and buy DmC when it comes out, its so fucking good.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 5, 2013)

-89/100

Would not read again.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 5, 2013)

I sold my car so I could buy as many copies of DmCMC as possible.
Ingeniousness must be rewarded.


----------



## G (Jan 5, 2013)

This game takes the GoTY award no doubt.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 5, 2013)

SunnyMoonstone said:


> Of course he would because his been a boring invincible hero since 2, and a over the top cheesy one since 4. That what they do.



What would you do if you had demon powers pussy out? 
He's been able to take swords to the heart since 1.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 5, 2013)

GOTY is for dull games, this game is GOATY


----------



## DedValve (Jan 5, 2013)

G said:


> I bought DMC Hd Collection.
> After playing those games I tried DmC's demo.
> Much better.
> I think I'll sell Hd Collection and buy DmC when it comes out, its so fucking good.




You sir have made an 89/100 decision! 

I cancelled my pre-order of Metal Gear Rising and Anarchy Reigns for this.


----------



## G (Jan 5, 2013)

> I'm a real DMC fan, poured hundreds of hours playing the series; especially Bloody Palace mode in DMC3 and DMC4. I'm all about gameplay however, and the new DmC delivered; it feels like DMC but it also feels different. It feels FRESHER, and it's something the series needed because boy, was DMC4 stale (just standardly playing that is).
> 
> I never liked the story, it was always generic and eventually convoluted...I didn't like Dante because in DMC1 he was too cheesy, DMC2 too serious, DMC3 too childish and lame, DMC4 he was like an old man trying to act like a kid again. I didn't like Vergil because he was a "I WANT POWER" cliche character. And the story eventually got convoluted with Nero (oh yeah and the whole "KYRIEEEE" love story). Key points of the DMC storyline can only be learned by books and supplements which is nonsense, why do I need to read a book to know Vergil's relationship with Nero? Either way, I ended up just caring about the stylish gameplay of DMC.
> 
> With the new DmC, I find stylish gameplay that is satisfying and comfortable IN ADDITION to a story that I want to know, a Dante I find far more interesting then the last (how he is immature and hedonistic yet he's going to go through a series of events to change him from that), and overall a game where the environments aren't static, yet dynamic.


I agree 100%


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 5, 2013)

I agree 89/100%


----------



## DedValve (Jan 5, 2013)

Maybe it was a printing error and they meant to say 98/100? The other 2 points where removed because Capcom gave them a free meal at subways and the editors hates subway.


----------



## G (Jan 5, 2013)

I will buy this game.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 5, 2013)

I will pay you to buy this game.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jan 5, 2013)

I love those guys that start by saying they are hardcore fans of the previews games before praising the greatness of this new DmC, it makes their opinion a lot more credible.


----------



## G (Jan 5, 2013)

I thought the previous games sucked.
This game is awesome.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 5, 2013)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> I love those guys that start by saying they are hardcore fans of the previews games before praising the greatness of this new DmC.


We should counterattack with their tactics:

"I'm a real Tameem and DmC fan. I spend hours playing through Heavenly Sword and I liked everything about DmC. It was deep, had great gameplay and graphics. But then I bought DMC3... WHAT THE FUCK IS THAT TAMEEM ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) DOING AND WHAT'S WITH THAT HOBO JUNKY DONTE???!!!"


----------



## Gino (Jan 5, 2013)

DmC shoudn't exist and niether shoud it's fans both are a cancer to this already shit industry.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jan 5, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> We should counterattack with their tactics:
> 
> "I'm a real Tameem and DmC fan. I spend hours playing through Heavenly Sword and I liked everything about DmC. It was deep, had great gameplay and graphics. But then I bought DMC3... WHAT THE FUCK IS THAT TAMEEM ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) DOING AND WHAT'S WITH THAT HOBO JUNKY DONTE???!!!"



You should post that on Ninja Theory or Capcom forums, or maybe Youtube or IGN, would love to see their reactions.


----------



## Lulu (Jan 5, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> I will pay you to buy this game.


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Jan 5, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> What would you do if you had demon powers pussy out?
> He's been able to take swords to the heart since 1.



I love DMC 1's Dante. That was Dante for me, and the only Dante of the classic series I 100% respected.

Yes he take swords to the heart, but he witty with just a bit of badass, yet he never come off as a boring invincible hero because he never openly acts like one in DMC1, or the level of douche bag jokers as 3 and 4 are.

Dante of 3 I can accept because he's younger, he still hasn't come to terms with some things about himself yet at the start, and as thing went on till the...I could still call him a douche, but a more understandable douche. I could also see the beginning of that DMC1 Dante possible starting up.

DMC4...I could go on forever about DMC4's Dante and why I loth him, but this is already to long for my taste. So lets just leave it at he is my least liked of them all and move on.

I'm going to judge DmC's Dante on his on story and not the others myself. I could end up dislike him more then DMC4's, or he could end up becoming my most respected Dante since DMC1. When the 15th comes who know how i'll feel about him.

Of course that's the 15th, come the 8th till then I'm going to completely say "fuck you" to everything else in the world of mankind, and play my ass off some Anarchy Reigns bitches!


----------



## Lulu (Jan 5, 2013)

where is all this f+++ you reference coming from...i saw trailers but maybe i missed the one with it or something?lol


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Jan 5, 2013)

biggestluey said:


> where is all this f+++ you reference coming from...i saw trailers but maybe i missed the one with it or something?lol



There's the poison boss fight from the demo where after insulting her age the demon yells fu88 you at Dante who good quick fu88 you back before she starts fighting you. Also sometimes Malice(the force controlling Limbo) will get so pissed at the fact your not dead yet it will say a passing fu88 you in some levels.

Some people really like making fun of that.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 5, 2013)

SunnyMoonstone said:


> There's the poison boss fight from the demo where after insulting her age the demon yells fu88 you at Dante who good quick fu88 you back before she starts fighting you. Also sometimes Malice(the force controlling Limbo) will get so pissed at the fact your not dead yet it will say a passing fu88 you in some levels.
> 
> Some people really like making fun of that.



FUCK YOU!
[YOUTUBE]ZXsR9540Js0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Jan 5, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> FUCK YOU!
> [YOUTUBE]ZXsR9540Js0[/YOUTUBE]



Stan Lee is forever one of the most awesome men to walk this earth. God bless his soul.


----------



## x5exotic (Jan 5, 2013)

Did anyone see the new Vergil?


OMG the gayness. This is like the twilight of gaming. Where is my old DMC


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jan 5, 2013)

^Speaking of Vergil...

I apologize if this has been posted, but here's the actual leaked image of the boss fight with Vergil(NO T-REXES):



You know, I really really doubt that the fight will be anywhere near as awesome than the _first _Vergil fight in DMC3.

Also, white haired Donte:


----------



## Gino (Jan 6, 2013)

Dat Rvy@Neogaf


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 6, 2013)

Spartan1337 said:


> ^Speaking of Vergil...
> 
> I apologize if this has been posted, but here's the actual leaked image of the boss fight with Vergil(NO T-REXES):
> 
> ...


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JkpzR5vVA9k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hollow Prince (Jan 6, 2013)

I don't know who you are. I don't know what you want. If you are looking for ransom, I can tell you I don't have money. But what I do have are a very particular set of reps; reps I have acquired over a very long career. Reps that make me a nightmare for people like you. If you let me rep you now, that'll be the end of it. I will not look for you, I will not pursue you. But if you don't, I will look for you, I will find you, and I will rep you.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 6, 2013)

89 **


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 6, 2013)

/100      **


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 6, 2013)

OMGOMG!1!@!! DONTE FINALY HZ WAIT HAIR THAT FIXEZ EVRY.....

HUH? IT FIXS NUTHING AND HE LUKS EVEN MOARE RETARTED NAW?

Wait a sec... Are you telling me that hair or design had nothing to do with anything and this game has serious problems on every rudimentary level?

WEL WAI DIDNT U TLD ME EARLIA I WAS JUS WEITIN WHEN WAITE HAIR WIL FIKS EVERITHING!!!1!


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 6, 2013)

They should made Dante black, at least most of the naysayers could then be called racists. Capcom I am disappoint


----------



## Vergil642 (Jan 6, 2013)

Spartan1337 said:


> ^Speaking of Vergil...
> 
> I apologize if this has been posted, but here's the actual leaked image of the boss fight with Vergil(NO T-REXES):
> 
> ...




I still have faith. 

I believe that Tam/10 won't let us down. I believe we will be rewarded for our dedication to this 9/10 game. I believe, we will see Vorgil turn into a dinosaur.


----------



## Kishido (Jan 6, 2013)

I bet it is just a DLC skin which you have to pay for


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 6, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]PJdc9v4ioSM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## G (Jan 6, 2013)

Basically, if Dante looked like how he looked in the first DMC, this game would be good?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 6, 2013)

To some people, yes.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 6, 2013)

Not really. The game still plays like manufactured ass.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 6, 2013)

> Basically, if Dante looked like how he looked in the first DMC, this game would be good?





Hatifnatten said:


> OMGOMG!1!@!! DONTE FINALY HZ WAIT HAIR THAT FIXEZ EVRY.....
> 
> HUH? IT FIXS NUTHING AND HE LUKS EVEN MOARE RETARTED NAW?
> 
> ...


**


----------



## Death Certificate (Jan 6, 2013)

G said:


> Basically, if Dante looked like how he looked in the first DMC, this game would be good?






*Spoiler*: __ 







In short: No


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jan 6, 2013)

I hope Tameem is a secret boss.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 6, 2013)

He literally looks even more retarded with white hair and even less like Dante.
That's because when you design a character, something NT is unfamiliar with, you have to take into account things like color palette of the hair, of the skin, the style of the hair, is it all in harmony with the face, with the clothes etc. You have to be, you know, an artist.

But fuck that, just press invert color button - done. White hair. Called Dante. Sheep will buy.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 6, 2013)

I.E the color of the hair doesn't match the character in mind. Therefore looks asinininly retarded. While Dante has an anime asthetic for him, it matches him and his overall style. 

In other words, Ninja Theory are a bunch of noobs.

Hell, Vorgil looks very weaboo-ish.


----------



## Gino (Jan 6, 2013)

Hollow Prince said:


> I don't know who you are. I don't know what you want. If you are looking for ransom, I can tell you I don't have money. But what I do have are a very particular set of reps; reps I have acquired over a very long career. Reps that make me a nightmare for people like you. If you let me rep you now, that'll be the end of it. I will not look for you, I will not pursue you. But if you don't, I will look for you, I will find you, and I will rep you.


......


G said:


> Basically, if Dante looked like how he looked in the first DMC, this game would be good?


no


Goova said:


> To some people, yes.


People that were never fans in the first place.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 6, 2013)

Gameplay is still weak compared to dmc3/4


----------



## Gino (Jan 6, 2013)

It was always weak compared to dmc3/4


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 6, 2013)

As long as it's not like DMC 2.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 6, 2013)

Its weak compared to DMC1. Not as bad as DMC2 but again, not many things are


----------



## Kishido (Jan 6, 2013)

I have to admit... The end was funny :rofl


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 6, 2013)

I do honestly like Tameem New Dante.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 6, 2013)

*Capcom: DmC is for casual players, set's the entry bar very low*



> Capcom and Ninja Theory feel DmC: Devil May Cry will sate the brutality lust of series fans, while teaching newcomers a few of the high level techniques otherwise confined to certain terrifying Youtube videos.
> 
> *"When I looked at videos of pro-players playing the old DMCs, they're always in the air, they're always juggling enemies around, and doing stuff that most of us look at and think 'I have no idea how that works'*," combat designer Rahni Tucker told Dan Griliopoulos during a studio chat.
> 
> ...






[YOUTUBE]7WvXYnDdnR4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Death Certificate (Jan 6, 2013)

> *There is no Bloody Palace on the retail disc. *Game has been sort of leaked, we were discussing it in the review thread. There is no sign of BP anywhere, it could potentially be DLC though. No mention of it in the guide or achievements in there.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 6, 2013)

3:34 - White wig on Dino.
More mocking of the fans.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 6, 2013)

Capcom learned from their mistakes, or at least this specific one. Rather than leave content on the disc, they still develop it long before the game is complete and just now keep it out of the disc that way they can release it a month or two down the line and say "See it's not on disc!" and spoonfeed us their shit as per usual capcom way.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 6, 2013)

Tell them..,,,I'm cawming


----------



## DedValve (Jan 6, 2013)

Name is FUCK YOU the 9/10 killer. Has a Shakespearean ring to it don't you think?


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 6, 2013)

No Bloody Palace?

Less replay potential then.


----------



## TheWhiteDevil (Jan 6, 2013)




----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jan 6, 2013)

Access denied.


----------



## Ultimania (Jan 6, 2013)

My bullshit detector has sensed a great pile of vomit from Crapcom's lying lips.


----------



## Krory (Jan 6, 2013)

Still excited for this because it will genuinely be a good game.

Haters gonna hate.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 6, 2013)

I know I am anticipating the 15th.


----------



## Krory (Jan 6, 2013)

Erio Touwa said:


> I know I am anticipating the 15th.



Oh that's right, I forgot you're a supporter. It's good to have you here. We need more sensible people about that like to... you know... _enjoy_ games. I look forward to the impending discussions with you.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 6, 2013)

Krory said:


> Oh that's right, I forgot you're a supporter. It's good to have you here. We need more sensible people about that like to... you know... _enjoy_ games. I look forward to the impending discussions with you.



Yes, I also look forward to it. Does this section have a fall out thread.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Jan 6, 2013)

I too look forward to trying too hard at being different too. Just like Donte!


----------



## Krory (Jan 6, 2013)

Erio Touwa said:


> Yes, I also look forward to it. Does this section have a fall out thread.



Do you mean Fallout 'ze game?  Or a thread for actual fall out?


----------



## Krory (Jan 6, 2013)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I too look forward to trying too hard at being different too. Just like Donte!



Trust me, kiddo. You already are.

You already are. /pat


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 6, 2013)

Fallout. Y'know by Bethesda.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 6, 2013)

>No bloody palace


----------



## Krory (Jan 6, 2013)

Erio Touwa said:


> Fallout. Y'know by Bethesda.



I gotta imagine there's one somewhere but it's likely buried because of a lack of discussion. I'll have to dig it up.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 6, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> >No bloody palace



That resolution literally hurt my eyes.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 6, 2013)

Krory said:


> I gotta imagine there's one somewhere but it's likely buried because of a lack of discussion. I'll have to dig it up.



Excellent.


----------



## Krypton (Jan 7, 2013)

There's one thing I don't get? Why do the supporters of DmC calls the old fans of the series butthurt idiots?

Fuck the white hair, at this point i no longer gives a shit. 

If am willing to drop $60 of my cold earn cash for a game, you better well damn believe ill rage if I see the game is nothing but subpar compares to his predecessors.

30fps
Shitty dialogues
Unwanted sex scenes for no reason. If I wanted to see a sex scene in a game, I could just play God Of War again.
Back voice overs, there not bad per say, but subpar compares to the others
Taneem lack of respect for the old fans of the series

Seriously, those are just a few things wrong with this game. 

So yes, as a fan of the series am going to fucking rage for this atrocity if Capcom wants me to drop 60 fucking bucks. Not that am gonna this train wreck. 

Can't wait for Jan.15. 

DmC! The most awesomeessssss of all time that its over 9000.


----------



## Gino (Jan 7, 2013)

Krypton said:


> There's one thing I don't get? Why do the supporters of DmC calls the old fans of the series butthurt idiots?



Because deep down they know we know what the fuck we're talking about and they don't simple as that.


----------



## Gino (Jan 7, 2013)

DedValve said:


> *Capcom: DmC is for casual players, set's the entry bar very low*


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 7, 2013)

I have no problem if people are looking forward to this. You wanna play this, you have my blessing, have fun.


----------



## Krory (Jan 7, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> I have no problem if people are looking forward to this. You wanna play this, you have my blessing, have fun.



I present to you the way this thread _should_ have been handled.


----------



## TheWhiteDevil (Jan 7, 2013)

*OH BOY HERE WE FUCKING GO*

btw, the wig is from a dead hooker he slept with

no I didn't make that up


----------



## Gino (Jan 7, 2013)

Krory said:


> I present to you the way this thread _should_ have been handled.


Except we have tried to settle this in a similar but it didn't stop _*you*_(_oh yeah I remember_) and other fucks from trolling.


TheWhiteDevil said:


> *OH BOY HERE WE FUCKING GO*
> 
> btw, the wig is from a dead hooker he slept with
> 
> no I didn't make that up


*BUT WE SHOULDN'T" BE MAD GUYZ!!!!!!!!!* Give me a fucking break.

If you weren't a fan to begin with you'll never understand simple as that and I'm saying to those who also don't know what the definition of fan is
but think they do.


----------



## Krory (Jan 7, 2013)

Actually _we_ tried to resolve it first and then the "fans" started incessantly calling people who wanted to enjoy it or wait and see "^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)" and "emo" just like "NuDante" and "Tameem." You people started being petty first because you take your video games too seriously.

And yeah - you DID make that up, White. It's from a wig store that exploded.

Get over yourself, guys, and we'll do the same. You started this. The fact is this was supposed to be about this individual game - not the series. If you like the series and not this, then you should have let people who WANTED to like this game or DID or ANTICIPATED it to have that freedom. Dig up a DMC4 or DMC3 or DMC HD Collection thread. But you people couldn't even allow that. You had to come into aggression and the offensive first because of your pride. And then others retaliated in kind by attacking fans of the old series.

This place is a complete shit-hole. Every aspect of it, every person in it - myself included. This entire thread should just be wiped from this place and never spoken of again because it's proof that no one here can act civilized for even five fucking minutes. It has declined into the most pathetic and scum-sucking miasmic-laden atmosphere in this entire forum because people just have to take this too seriously and can't let each other be. Each one of us should be ashamed of how we acted. Pedophiles and bigots and racists on this forum have been treated with more kindness and consideration than every other person in this thread at every step of the way. It's humiliating as gamers and as people in general.

We are all horrible people and should be disgusted with ourselves.


----------



## TheWhiteDevil (Jan 7, 2013)

Krory said:


> And yeah - you DID make that up, White. It's from a wig store that exploded.


so sorry but....the information I got said that

I did hear the wig store one though.....

but you should probably take a chill pill

at this point no side is gonna step forward to resolve the issues

better to leave the shithole thread as it is


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 7, 2013)

Does anyone one know what the fuck they are talking about with "They don't got review code".

Review code = code for bribed?


----------



## Gino (Jan 7, 2013)

Krory said:


> Actually _we_ tried to resolve it first and then the "fans" started incessantly calling people who wanted to enjoy it or wait and see "^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)" and "emo" just like "NuDante" and "Tameem." You people started being petty first because you take your video games too seriously.
> 
> And yeah - you DID make that up, White. It's from a wig store that exploded.
> 
> ...



Me and You must be remembering differently how the very first DmC thread began assuming you were around at the time.I respect the rest of what you wrote nice shit.


----------



## teddy (Jan 7, 2013)

Can't wait for the game to come out in that I'm tired of hearing about it at this point.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 7, 2013)

If somebody thinks that letting people who like it play and enjoy it is a way to go, you're fucking thiiiiiiiiiiiiiis naive and know nothing Jon Snow.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jan 7, 2013)

Krory said:


> Actually _we_ tried to resolve it first and then the "fans" started incessantly calling people who wanted to enjoy it or wait and see "^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)" and "emo" just like "NuDante" and "Tameem." You people started being petty first because you take your video games too seriously.
> 
> And yeah - you DID make that up, White. It's from a wig store that exploded.
> 
> ...



Hmm, you know, this actually all would've gone rather smoothly had Capcom confirmed whether or not the classic DMC series will still continue after this game. They just left us hung and dry over it's fate. See, THAT'S when it started being about the entire series itself, when the entire series is threatened with being taken over with this game. 

Nobody would've gave a single shit about this game if Capcom had actually confirmed that DMC5 is on the way. See, MGR was in the same situation DmC is in right now. The MGS fanbase were continually complaining about it till Ground Zero was shown. Had something like that had happened with Capcom, things would've been a lot different. For starters, there'd probably be like one or two people posting in this thread.

And I never attacked any supporters of this game though. I always only attacked this game and I will continue doing so. Besides, I find attacking the supporters to be a worthless endeavor anyway. It's not like there's many supporters of this game, and it's not like their minds will be changed over it.

But overall, I think you're over exaggerating this thread. There have been many sensible discussions that have taken place inside this thread. Infact, I think there was not a single time when any one has lost their marbles and act like a lunatic against somebody just because their opinion was different. 

Seriously chief, the way you speak about this thread makes it seem as if it's the closest thing to hell itself.  

I mean, have you even looked at the comment sections on the DmC videos on youtube? It's about a thousand times worse over there. There's nothing BUT insulting, trolling, and shit slinging.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 7, 2013)

Oh I see, Krory came to ruin this thread with his hipster mojo, completely missing the point. No surprise then.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 7, 2013)

GAIZ GAUIZ, GUESS WHAT! YOU'RE ALL WRONG AND I'M RIGHT HERE. THIS SHOULD HAVE BEEN THIS AND THAT SHOULD HAVE BEEN THIS. I'M TELLING UUUU!!!.

Okay, okay Krory, *pats on the head*, go be all righteous and apologetic somewhere else.


----------



## Gino (Jan 7, 2013)

Dat Gif is sssssooooooooooo disrespectful


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 7, 2013)

Meanwhile, DmCMC got another totally not payed 9/10.

THREE 9/10 but only ONE 89/100


----------



## Gino (Jan 7, 2013)

Is there a thread about the current state of the gaming industry I seriously need somewhere to vent.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 7, 2013)

Can't wait 15th !
Believe it !


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 7, 2013)

News flash, date of release was changed to 89.100.2013.

Donte miss it.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 7, 2013)

There is a pc version? Can't most of you just mod this shit into a game that resembles the older games much better? If I was you I would wait for that.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jan 7, 2013)

^ Even then, it'd still be a far cry when compared to the older games.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 7, 2013)

Goova said:


> There is a pc version? Can't most of you just mod this shit into a game that resembles the older games much better? If I was you I would wait for that.



assume this can be fixed with mods.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 7, 2013)

To make this game even remotely not shit on any level you'd have to redo virtually anything.
Why the fuck should I do somebody's else job for free.


----------



## Gino (Jan 7, 2013)

Goova said:


> There is a pc version? Can't most of you just mod this shit into a game that resembles the older games much better? If I was you I would wait for that.



You just enjoy saying stupid shit don't you.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 7, 2013)

Hey hey your getting to know me better


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 7, 2013)

GUYS.

I THINK I GO-

GUYS.

SHIT.

I'M THROUGH THE LOOKING GLASS HERE.

GUYS, I THINK I FOUND THE DEMON KING.

WALK WITH ME HERE.



THAT FUCKING TREE IS MIGHTY FUCKING SUSPICIOUS.

NINJA THEORY THOUGHT IT COULD TRICK ME WITH THEIR AMAZING WRITING BUT I CAN SEE THROUGH THEIR AMAZING SCRIPTURES.


----------



## Vault (Jan 7, 2013)

Where are the rave reviews.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 7, 2013)

And on a more serious but not less sad note, the link that Dedvalve posted literally started the interview with the final nail in the coffin.


*
"When I looked at videos of pro-players playing the old DMCs, they're always in the air, they're always juggling enemies around, and doing stuff that most of us look at and think 'I have no idea how that works'," combat designer Rahni Tucker told Dan Griliopoulos during a studio chat.*

The combat designer, the guy in fucking charge of carrying the combat system, the utmost important thing in a Devil May Cry game saw videos of high skilled players and literally had no idea what was happening and instead of trying to learn the in-depth mechanics and expand upon them, he just inserted the basics of the incredibly inferior combat system of heavenly sword and claim it's a better system because it's more "approachable".

So, in DMC3 and 4, how many things were there to master? Off the top of my head, jump canceling was just the first hurdle, followed by style/weapon/gun switching. Royalguard alone could take dozens of hours to master, but learning all 5 and using them effectively while flying around the map? People to this day still can't pull it off 100% perfectly. But was that all?

No, there's still more. Do you know how distortion works? Do you know which frames of Nero's DT animation are invulnerability frames? Do you know what a just charge is and how to do it? Did you know shuffle canceling is a thing, and why it's awesome. Have you tried Royalguard canceling dante's trickster abilities or back+attack with gilgamesh? (no seriously, do it, you zoom around like a friend, it confuses the shit out of people) did you even know Royalguard canceling was a thing in the first place? I could go on and on and on, and not hit the end. People TO THIS DAY are still finding out things about DMC4 that they didn't know before, this game is a technical marvel and people underrate the fuck out of it because Capcom rushed it and the overall game design suffered for it when in fact, in terms of pure gameplay, it literally provides some of the best gameplay that video games will ever offer. 

Now let's look at DmC. You have launching (which 3/4 of your moveset is designed to do, even weapons like your shotgun) grappling, juggling, and JC. How many DmC videos do you see (demo, press release, or otherwise) where the combo is basically:

launch -> grapple -> juggle, maybe JC a bit just to prove it's in the game -> repeat steps 1 and 2 to taste -> finish by slamming them to the ground

FUCKING ALL OF THEM. They do these 4 things, and nothing else. If you master these 4 things, you have mastered *all of the combat*. I can't even *count* the things you have to master in DMC4, but in DmC, the number is 4. Capcom can force Itsuno to praise the gameplay as much as they can but that doesn't make any of it true as much as they want.

Yet DmC is "better". Because of reasons I have yet to fathom.

The gameplay is incredibly dumbed down. The story, regardless of what you think of the story of past DMC games, simply isn't good because it's the most basic staple of social commentaries flooded in a mire of too cool for school dialogue and edgy interactions (Sex is mature, guys). And all of the story shortcomings are due to the fact that the story wasn't written by the previous writers of NT's past games but by Tameem. Sure, Alex Garland is the "supervisor" like this game has supervisors up the ass but they have no real control over nothing.

This game is not necessary, is what I'm trying to say. Nothing is actually improved. It's the very definition of pointless and only came to be because some Japanese asshat at Capcom called Inafune had the juvenile notion that any and all western games were inherently superior to eastern games, no fucking questions asked. 

It's amazing how much I keep thinking about the whole situation after so much time as passed. I fucking loved this franchise and like so many of my favorite franchises, it's being completely demolished.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 7, 2013)

Spartan1337 said:


> *snip*



They're not going to release a DMC 5 anytime soon. The next DMC reboot has to be released has to come out and fail first for that happen.

The reason for this is that any agreement that allows another individual creative liberty with an existing franchise is bound to all have a "no compete" clause. In other words when Capcom decided to let another developer try their hand at making a Devil May Cry game, they agreed from the outset that they were not going to release a game that would compete against it. So not only is Capcom not making Devil May Cry 5, but they are also not making a game that is all that similar to Devil May Cry in order to maintain the good will of the contract.


----------



## Death Certificate (Jan 7, 2013)

In amazon japan , the game has the second highest pre-orders, yet in USA the game isn't even in most pre-ordered list.
Irony is an understatement for this situation


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 7, 2013)

Death Certificate said:


> In amazon japan , the game has the second highest pre-orders, yet in USA the game isn't even in most pre-ordered list.
> Irony is an understatement for this situation


Japs are completely oblivious to the whole situation around DmCDMC so it's only natural. There are no Japanese Main Events to explain them how they are getting swindled.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 7, 2013)

This game only had heavy marketing in the west compared to Japan and only the most savvy of Japanese players knows whats going on. This game in the East is like Bayonetta in the west, ie it doesn't exist yet its still somehow selling (or in this case pre-ordering). 

Plus Japans interest are different from ours. If you fuck with the Monster Hunter franchise you can expect riots. If MH4 was given to Tameem over DMC we may very well have had a reverse here.


----------



## Big Bοss (Jan 7, 2013)

> "When I looked at videos of pro-players playing the old DMCs, they're always in the air, they're always juggling enemies around, and doing stuff that most of us look at and think 'I have no idea how that works'," combat designer Rahni Tucker told Dan Griliopoulos during a studio chat.





> I have no idea how that works





> I have no idea how that works



Combat designer my ass.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 7, 2013)

Big Bοss said:


> Combat designer my ass.



CQC >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>DmC


----------



## DedValve (Jan 7, 2013)

In all honesty though the one good thing to come out of this game is the easier entry bar for players. Face it, DMC3 was FUCKING BRUTAL. I mean playing that game as a kid was just fucking no, even on easy! They expect you to pull ridiculous combos just to beat the fodder which was ridiculous. 

Just look at some of the ridiculous shit you have to pull off in the first level alone! 

[YOUTUBE]1Ew2pALyiIM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vault (Jan 7, 2013)

DMC3 was brutal but very rewarding. It forced you to learn the game and its styles.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jan 7, 2013)

I beat DMC3, the original version not the easier special edition, and felt like a boss.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 7, 2013)

Turbo mode yo.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 7, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> And on a more serious but not less sad note, the link that Dedvalve posted literally started the interview with the final nail in the coffin.
> 
> 
> *
> "When I looked at videos of pro-players playing the old DMCs, they're always in the air, they're always juggling enemies around, and doing stuff that most of us look at and think 'I have no idea how that works'," combat designer Rahni Tucker told Dan Griliopoulos during a studio chat.*



Confirmed for filthy casual and sad case of a combat designer.

But wait, we're supposed to have fun.

It's OK to have fun, but some of us like a challenge and actually want to test our mettle.

I attempted with Ninja Gaiden 3. Except I felt hollow at the end. It didn't really feel like I beaten a Ninja Gaiden game as opposed to I rode through it. But it had a great story right?



> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But of course no one wants to hear that. We're just hating. eventstatus.jpg


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 7, 2013)

> When I looked at videos of pro-players playing the old DMCs, they're always in the air, they're always juggling enemies around, and doing stuff that most of us look at and think 'I have no idea how that works'


YES, YOU STUPID ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), THAT'S *THE FUCKING POINT.*


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 7, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> YES, YOU STUPID ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), THAT'S *THE FUCKING POINT.*



Yes, you seem very intelligent, and mature with this post. also you're the one acting like a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## G (Jan 7, 2013)

> When I looked at videos of pro-players playing the old DMCs, they're always in the air, they're always juggling enemies around, and doing stuff that most of us look at and think 'I have no idea how that works'


"So we wanted that everyone could pull those moves off in no time "


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 7, 2013)

Erio Touwa said:


> Yes, you seem very intelligent, and mature with this post. also you're the one acting like a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



BIHCT PLEASE IM FUKING DEEP AND MATTURE MORE THAN YOU FUCKING SHIT


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 7, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hjsuGB3S92Q[/YOUTUBE]

I have complete and utter no idea whats going on.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 7, 2013)

Cookie Monster is amazing. I agree.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 7, 2013)

.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 7, 2013)

.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 7, 2013)

Yes, post my avatar more.   I love it.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 7, 2013)

*MATTUUUUREEEEE*


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 7, 2013)

Cael was a better troll. You're just disappointing Hat.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 7, 2013)

I JUST CAN'T HEAR YOU OVER YOU MATTURITYYY


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 7, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> And on a more serious but not less sad note, the link that Dedvalve posted literally started the interview with the final nail in the coffin.
> 
> 
> *
> ...



Some of us like to have a challenge. I used to love climbing the tower in DMC3 and played every difficulty. 

Also


> Combat designer my ass



This.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 7, 2013)

.



*89/100*


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 7, 2013)

I RATE UR MATTURITY 89/100


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 7, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> I JUST CAN'T HEAR YOU OVER YOU MATTURITYYY



Saved


----------



## G (Jan 7, 2013)

This avatar screams maturity.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 7, 2013)

Goova said:


> There is a pc version? Can't most of you just mod this shit into a game that resembles the older games much better? If I was you I would wait for that.


Being against DmC is about principles first and foremost. Gameplay is also a issue though...

1) Capcom ditched DMC fans to appeal to western gamers aka causals
2) Capcom spesifically told Ninja theory "We don't want Dante"
3) Ninja theory Tameem Antoniades disrespected Dante and Trish and fans. 

And throughout DmC controversy fans have been hanged out as "VOCAL minority", "haters", "fanboys", "anime lovers", "narrowminded" and lots more.

Ninja theory and Capcom has shown very little humility...
Infact according to every article "Capcom is winning fans over!!"...like every week Capcom wins. A new article about "How Capcom convinced fans", or "How you don't no longer have to cry for DmC!".




It's about principles. 
They created Dino (TGS 2010 E3 trailer), and as time passed they became hypocrites (Capcom and NT), and made Dino look and act MORE AND MORE like Dante. White hair, red jacket, Dante behaviour (lines and hand motion) etc.
Which is again really weird because 1) Capcom "We don't want Dante"    2) Ninja theory Tameem "Dante is no longer cool", "He would get laughed out in a bar in tokyo".
Right..???


If i was on live TV, and Capcom said "Hey you there on the street, have a free copy of DmC! The best hack and slash of 2013!!!".
I would take it, then 10 secs later throw it into garbage bin while the camera is still on me.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 7, 2013)

150k in pre-orders.

Good fucking luck with those 2 millions, Ninja Theory.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 7, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> 150k in pre-orders.
> 
> Good fucking luck with those 2 millions, Ninja Theory.


Originally 5 mil expectations


----------



## TheWhiteDevil (Jan 7, 2013)




----------



## Death Certificate (Jan 7, 2013)

Everything has to be dumbed down for casuals.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 7, 2013)




----------



## TheWhiteDevil (Jan 7, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _will post next time someone complains about game being mocked_


----------



## Lulu (Jan 7, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


>


LOooooool..... That is seriously hilarious.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 7, 2013)

I agree with the 15 reasons listed for why I don't like this game.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 7, 2013)

Gamemaster DmC review with a small comparison to DMC 1 :
"DMC 1 has god awful dialogue, DmC doesn't" - +1 for DmC right?

DMC 1 - The god awful dialogue!
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PPwNX6qDbms[/YOUTUBE]
13:55 - 14:38


DmC - awesome dialogue, deserves a oscar!
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iPdEzyKtgas[/YOUTUBE]
1:43 - 2:26



And the stupidity of GameMaster comparing DMC 1(2001) with DmC (2013).


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Jan 7, 2013)

When I first played the DmC demo, I decided to test out just how shitty the damage output of the enemies was. So I left the game on, made myself a Sandwich, talked on the phone for a good 5-10 minutes then went back to find just a little over half my health gone.


Had I done that shit in DMC3 I would have died on the first level, never mind if it was on DMD difficulty


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 7, 2013)

Please someone (with great speech) for love of god create a video where you adress the myth that in DmC the world tries to kill you.

God dammit it's no different than Alan Wake's enviromental (objects being thrown at you) or Dark Souls/DEmon'S souls with traps.


Yet it's praised to the skies as "In DmC the world isn't just a world - it is  ALIVE....ITS ALIVE!!". Buuullfucken shit.


If you stand still in DmC, nothing happens to you. The world isn't alive...
There is no HIGH AI in DmC that makes the world seem alive at all. The only thing you see in DmC is "Oh run buildings colapsing", oh wait??? Hasn't running from danger not happened before in other games....


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 7, 2013)

Yeah I would be hella pissed if like From Soft fucked with Dark Souls 2  or something similar. I understand the anger, but I'm on the opposite side this time. It's like if I thought Demons or Dark souls was too hard, From dumbed it down and now I could play it and have fun without spending a frustrating amount of time with it. So it's like, I never been in this position before. I should play DMC4 though before DmC, do they offer it on PSN?


----------



## Lulu (Jan 7, 2013)

GiveRobert20dollars said:


> When I first played the DmC demo, I decided to test out just how shitty the damage output of the enemies was. So I left the game on, made myself a Sandwich, talked on the phone for a good 5-10 minutes then went back to find just a little over half my health gone.
> 
> 
> Had I done that shit in DMC3 I would have died on the first level, never mind if it was on DMD difficulty




Okay this sucks. The difficulty of current dmc that is.
This is my prob with appealing to casual gamers. Why can't you just make different level of difficulties,like caasual difficulty and extreme difficulty for casuals and hardcore players respectively.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 7, 2013)

Its called Easy Automatic, Normal and Hard

But ignore me, I'm just rambling


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 7, 2013)

DmC trailer: DAnte the terrorist
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rSJ2FZhowmU[/YOUTUBE]

DmC CGI promo trailer:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lxV2za-dUQ8[/YOUTUBE]

Prototype 1 trailer:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RahEtkVxAPA[/YOUTUBE]




Chinese game, with a trailer seemingly "ripping off" DmC trailer:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dYfccXey5T0&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

This DmC trailer:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OgfXeUldLt4[/YOUTUBE]


Ninja theory's response to age of Gun trailer ripping off DmC:




But them ripping off prototype trailer is cool.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 7, 2013)

Alright, time to do the boring part of this job:

I've been made aware that you guys are keeping away from this thread the people who are looking forward to this game. If you want to share your negative opinion, that's cool. Just don't shun fellow gamers for liking this, and please try not to flood pages with vitriol.

This isn't a rule or anything, I'm just asking you guys.

There's people who want to talk about DmC but don't feel comfortable doing so because of the atmosphere.

That's all.

[/boringmod]


----------



## Big Bοss (Jan 7, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> CQC >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>DmC


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 7, 2013)

Pretty sure we're talking about and being informative about it regardless of ripping on it every second.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jan 7, 2013)

This is best birthday gift ever. Keep sucking


----------



## DedValve (Jan 7, 2013)

For the difficulty, since this game does a heavy dose of ripping off why not just rip off "Mommy" mode from Bayonetta? AKA flying combos everywhere from the push of a button. 

Speaking of Bayonetta was a great way of an accessible title where mashing buttons means you can do cool shit yet the combat system was very deep and rewarding for those willing to learn. 

To said casuals all they want to do is mash buttons to do amazing combos, they do not, I repeat DO NOT want to "input" commands they want to mash buttons. Playing the DmC demo, mashing buttons did a whole lot of nothing meaning they failed at that part and just dumbed down the overall game. Even with the grossly simplified combat in DmC you still have to INPUT commands, as in time your buttons, as opposed to just bashing on all buttons while performing awesome combos in doing so. 

A way to solve it would be to just add the freaking automatic modes from MvsC3 or Bayonetta, where a single button press will literally initiate a combo for you. Make it so that Automatic mode is independent of difficulty (bar the highest difficulty setting) so you can use it on easy/normal/hard so any casual can easily jump in on any difficulty and feel epic. Pandering to the lowest common denominator has bit Capcom HARD and yet they refuse to listen. Even Resident Evil suffered for it (they never mention the SALES of the game and by the third month said that the game was performing under expectations). 

I'm in college and the very first thing I learned, to the point where I'm almost sick of hearing it because my professors constantly repeat it again and again "You cannot cater to everybody" and now I know why they constantly repeat this because this apparently is not common logic in the business world. Call of Duty and the Wii was the jackpot, because they fit the market, a game like Devil May Cry does not fit the casual market, it never has and never will. By default even DmC requires some level of skill, something that you actually have to learn beyond just pick up and play which is the entire casual market. This whole dumbing down games to pander to the lowest common denominator that AREN'T interested in your game anyways is killing gaming. 

Don't take this entire rant as a jab to DmC but at jab at the idea of DmC and gaming in general, the freaking casualization needs to die. Unless your game is exactly the type of game that can fit into the casuals do not change everything about your current game to chase the flavor of the month.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 7, 2013)

Kakashifan727 said:


> This is best birthday gift ever. Keep sucking



Oh so you are a January person too?

Next week DmC. The week after is Ni no Kuni. So it'd at least balance things out.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 7, 2013)

My birthday is january 19th, the gift I'm getting myself is Anarchy Reigns tomorrow. Hell yeah.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 7, 2013)

January 25th


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jan 7, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Alright, time to do the boring part of this job:
> 
> I've been made aware that you guys are keeping away from this thread the people who are looking forward to this game. If you want to share your negative opinion, that's cool. Just don't shun fellow gamers for liking this, and please try not to flood pages with vitriol.
> 
> ...



Honestly, if they want to go talk about DmC, they can go over to the DmC board at Capcom Unity. It's kind of a rule over there that even having any negative opinions about the game isn't allowed, let alone shunning anyone that likes it.


----------



## Spirit King (Jan 7, 2013)

TheWhiteDevil said:


> *Spoiler*: _will post next time someone complains about game being mocked_



Good god, man some fans are rabid. Either the game gets "mainstreamed" in a logical attempt (from a business point of view) to make more money though it often ends up failing or it gets cancelled. Both are sad outcomes but people rage and care about this shit far too much. There are plenty of times stuff occurs to a franchise that you don't like, you learn to move on, not complain about the same shit for months. Just ignore the game If Capcom were going to get any message from the dislike they would have gotten it a long time ago. 

Honestly it's quite sad...


----------



## Vault (Jan 7, 2013)

Someone snitched :rofl 

To be expected, i guess we can all coexist in this thread  The game is getting no less than 89% after all.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 7, 2013)

Because seeing a series you like going down a route in which it completely disregards its core everything and seeing the developers responding horribly to this, is not reason to be dissatisfied? Unless you want to say that something like FFXIII was a good change or Ninja Gaiden 3's gameplay nerf was for the good of things.

I don't mind change, I just hate bad change.

I mean I like Castlevania: LoS don't I?


----------



## Spirit King (Jan 7, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Because seeing a series you like going down a route in which it completely disregards its core everything and seeing the developers responding horribly to this, is not reason to be dissatisfied? Unless you want to say that something like FFXIII was a good change or Ninja Gaiden 3's gameplay nerf was for the good of things.
> 
> I don't mind change, I just hate bad change.
> 
> I mean I like Castlevania: LoS don't I?



That's not really the point. I've seen series do this numerous times and in many exaples worse. It's sad sure but you move on. You don't dwell on it for months to close to a year. And probably far longer than that, if current trends are anything to. 

Considering just how many series this occurs to and how many series there are why do people want to dwell so much on this. The issues have been clearly made several thousands of time, more raging ain't gonna help. Is it so difficult to siply ignore it.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 7, 2013)

Vault said:


> Someone snitched :rofl
> 
> To be expected, i guess we can all coexist in this thread  The game is getting no less than 89% after all.




Only the genuine reviews. Any other review that gives this game lower than 89% is clearly not genuine.


----------



## Gino (Jan 7, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Alright, time to do the boring part of this job:
> 
> *I've been made aware* that you guys are keeping away from this thread the people who are looking forward to this game. If you want to share your negative opinion, that's cool. Just don't shun fellow gamers for liking this, and please try not to flood pages with vitriol.
> 
> ...


Some one fucking snitched are you kidding me?

man if they don't the like the opinion of peeps they can get the fuck out 
every person that apparently likes this game always had some snide remark about the people who dislike this game they are not innocent.


----------



## Spirit King (Jan 7, 2013)

DedValve said:


> Only the genuine reviews. Any other review that gives this game lower than 89% is clearly not genuine.



It does seem very fishy, they're response does logically check out if they're not lying. I mean if the review code isn't out for online reviews, then the review clearly wasn't genuine. Of course they could have lied but that would require them paying off the majority of review sites, or have enough intimidation amongst them to prevent them from calling NT out on it. Since any game reviewer that has recieved the codecould say they were lying. Hell the hits would probably be a boon.

But Capcom alone doesn't have that intimadation others RE6 wouldn't have gotten the scores it did, which leaves them paying off the vast majority of reviewers. Which I'm dubious about.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 7, 2013)

Did somebody say snitch?


----------



## Gino (Jan 7, 2013)

^^HAHAHAAAAAAAA!!!! I'm using that.


----------



## Vault (Jan 7, 2013)

Its like we arent allowed to an option now? Kinda reminds me of the forums were you get banned if you slag off this game? 

I knew Tameem was lurking this thread, now he has bought the mods


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 7, 2013)

Mod said it wasnt a rule or anything just asking politely. I'm guessing now all the people who were against the game are going to try and amp it up a notch just to piss off the mod and snitch.

Fail


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 7, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jbN-NXnJAh0[/YOUTUBE]



DedValve said:


> For the difficulty, since this game does a heavy dose of ripping off why not just rip off "Mommy" mode from Bayonetta? AKA flying combos everywhere from the push of a button.



The irony is that Devil May Cry always had an "automatic" mode ever since the first fucking game.


----------



## Lulu (Jan 7, 2013)

Death Certificate said:


> Everything has to be dumbed down for casuals.


saved... 


Vault said:


> Its like we arent allowed to an option now? Kinda reminds me of the forums were you get banned if you slag off this game?
> 
> I knew Tameem was lurking this thread, now he has bought the mods



lol


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 7, 2013)

Calm down, peeps. Naruto might be a modfag but he's a cool modfag.

As cool as a mod can be, that is. 

Also, video highly related to thread:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vZjX65NYVGM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gino (Jan 7, 2013)

Goova said:


> Mod said it wasnt a rule or anything just asking politely. I'm guessing now all the people who were against the game are going to try and amp it up a notch just to piss off the mod and snitch.
> 
> Fail


----------



## DedValve (Jan 7, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jbN-NXnJAh0[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> 
> The irony is that Devil May Cry always had an "automatic" mode ever since the first fucking game.



It did? I don't button mash so I never bothered looking at anything under the standard difficulty...on any game really. Only reason I know about Bayonetta's was because of the supposed name it was going to get before release "Mommy mode" but sadly when I got the game I immediately went to see the lowest level only to find it called "casual automatic" instead  

Would have been amazing if they kept the name Mommy mode. Even better if there was an achievement with the title "Let me help you with that" and the achievement icon being a stretched out hand.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 7, 2013)

MATTURITY 9/10 WHOOOOO


----------



## TheWhiteDevil (Jan 7, 2013)

Spirit King said:


> Good god, man some fans are rabid. Either the game gets "mainstreamed" in a logical attempt (from a business point of view) to make more money though it often ends up failing or it gets cancelled. Both are sad outcomes but people rage and care about this shit far too much. There are plenty of times stuff occurs to a franchise that you don't like, you learn to move on, not complain about the same shit for months. Just ignore the game If Capcom were going to get any message from the dislike they would have gotten it a long time ago.
> 
> Honestly it's quite sad...


do you not get the point 

of the damn images

also lol at someone blubing to a mod, shows which side is butthurt


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 7, 2013)

what the ugly fuck?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 7, 2013)

> Good god, man some fans are rabid. Either the game gets "mainstreamed" in a logical attempt (from a business point of view) to make more money though it often ends up failing or it gets cancelled. Both are sad outcomes but people rage and care about this shit far too much. There are plenty of times stuff occurs to a franchise that you don't like, you learn to move on, not complain about the same shit for months. Just ignore the game If Capcom were going to get any message from the dislike they would have gotten it a long time ago.
> 
> Honestly it's quite sad...


You literally don't understand fucking anything in the situation. A naive ignorant kid's on the internet perception of reality.

Why are you even here is what I mean.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 7, 2013)

Khris said:


> what the ugly fuck?



Still better than Brokeback Vergil.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 7, 2013)

DedValve said:


> Still better than Brokeback Vergil.



He actually showed more emotion in that lone trailer than the entire footage shown of him of the main game.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 7, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Seriously?
> 
> But was it voiced in french or were the subtitles in french?



Voiced completely in french. ( And even when translated into english, the french version is a little different. ) The swearing is very much towned down.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 7, 2013)

Shit, could you write some of the the worse lines in the english version? Like the whole Succubus exchange? I happen to know some french and I'd like to compare.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 7, 2013)

To be honest there isn't many places you can go to, to discuss the negativity of DmC.

The fansites and Capcom forums are pretty much positive towards DmC, and don't tolerate critism towards the game, even if the critism is valid.

On here, i haven't not a single time critized someone for liking DmC.
Infact, i have only explained myself why i strongly dislike it.


But like someone else said, if you want to discuss DmC in a positive way then you should perhaps go toDmC forum or Capcom unity or Ninja theory's forums.

This thread is a small one on a fansite for a manga. If your here to discuss DmC, "I am so excited about it!" then your in wrong places.
BECAUSE many people here dislike it, and there are many better places to go to.

If anyone wants to discuss DmC with me, i will be cool and discuss it in a objective way, putting my hate aside. However, i want to only discuss the story.


----------



## Gino (Jan 7, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> To be honest there isn't many places you can go to, to discuss the negativity of DmC.
> 
> The fansites and Capcom forums are pretty much positive towards DmC, and don't tolerate critism towards the game, even if the critism is valid.
> 
> ...



Or DevilMayCry.org such a joke of a website.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 7, 2013)

If you like it, it's your business. Believe it or not. 

Just that some of the reasoning behind that has me scratching my head in disbelief.

Like saying DmC's gameplay is better than 3/4. Why? Despite obvious reasons why that's retarded and detail by detail explanations showing otherwise.
Or disliking Dante but turning around and liking Donte. Which seems hypocritical.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 7, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Shit, could you write some of the the worse lines in the english version? Like the whole Succubus exchange? I happen to know some french and I'd like to compare.



Sure, why not.


----------



## TheWhiteDevil (Jan 7, 2013)

Khris said:


> what the ugly fuck?


looks like the result of a Vergil cosplayer and a mutant from The Hills Have Eyes getting it on


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 7, 2013)

Here is something that annoys me about DmC. These are only SOME things of MANY. This isn't even half of it:


1) In Review they praise Ninja theory for having a "World that kills you (Dino)", but that is total bullshit. If you stand around at many areas, NOTHING happens. The world doesn't kill you. It only tries to in context with traversal. And that's how MANY games are like, yet they exaggerate tons about "The world trying to kill you".
Infact, even in old games there was elements of that (Doors blocked, and if you were close to a door, a hand would come out and grab you).

But yet...Ninja theory does it. It's "OMFG The world is killing you". Exaggeration beyond belief. DmC does not contain a fully functionable "World killing you" concept, it does it partially (50% or less), but not to full extent. 

2) They compare DMC 1 dialogue with DmC, and say DMC 1 dialogue was "god awful" when you can clearly say that about DmC's dialogue (Fuck you fuck you!!!). 

3) And what kind of comparison is it to compare a game released in 2001 with a game released 12 years later? Tell me? 

3.1) Especially considering MAJORITY of content in DmC has been taken from DMC. DMC 1 was the beginning for DMC gameplay, and DMC 4 seems to be the end. Where as DmC came along and took a little bit of DMC 2, alot of DMC 3, and some DMC 4.
DmC project have had MANY things already layed out for them, INCONTRAST to DMC 1.
There was no DOUBT in Capcom and Ninja theory's mind that DmC was going to be a "DMC" game. Where as DMC 1 they had nothing to base their project on.


Clearly people judge DMC and DmC based on graphics. Hence why everyone goes apeshit "OMFG this game is awesome!!", when reality is...it's not ground breaking. And if the game didn't fullfill a minimal standard of DMC gameplay, it would be  a total failure. BEcause...how can any company fail so badly at creating a gameplay when they have 10 Capcom personell to help them plus the gameplay ideas, concepts etc all LAYED OUT for them.



// My rant


----------



## Byrd (Jan 7, 2013)

Played the Demo... they really mess up the world of DMC and i'm not even gonna get on the combat


----------



## DedValve (Jan 7, 2013)

*PAUVRE CON!*


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 7, 2013)

Guaranteed that if I pick up the game, I'd probably more or less master it in like an hour.


----------



## Byrd (Jan 7, 2013)

Statue Mundus > current Mundus


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jan 7, 2013)

I wouldn't be surprised if it could be actually mastered within an hour or at least a day. It's even said to pretty much cater to casuals anywho.

And I'm kinda surprised they didn't stick in an online feature at this point. I will say that at least if they aren't gonna put in Bloody Palace, replace it with something else. Not having Bloody Palace really hampers any chances that this game has in having any replay value. 

Well, not that it had much replay value in the first place.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 7, 2013)

The ironic part of it all is that casuals will see some of the "higher play" combos in DmC and scratch their heads going "I have no idea how to do that" and never bother to learn any of the combos pulled off by people with skill or stay in the air for more than a few seconds before stumbling down. At best they'll learn a few simple combos with a lot of button mashing. AT. BEST.

They'll only play this game through be it for the gameplay or story once, maybe twice then return it to gamestop for that $30 in store credit. Ain't pandering to the (practically) non-gamers grand?


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 7, 2013)

You know even if DmC succeeds, and is good. What the hate comes down to is way fans have been treated, and Dante.

My reason for defending a fictional character is, if i created that character...i would be pissed as hell if someone made lame comments like Tameem Antoniades did.

So i am looking it at from a creator perspective "Doesn't this douchebag have any respect?" i ask myself.


And you guys wanna know more?  In this link:


Tameem talks about how a female character shouldn't be about breasts and sexy outfits bla bla bla. While doing that he says that Trip from Enslaved (NT's creation) is a ideal female character because she is "GF material" and you like her for herself and not for her tits.
Then he slams Trish from devil may cry calling her a prostitute in heels with big guns. He doesn't say spesifically Trish, but any DMC fan knows that it's trish he was refering to. And what makes it more sad? Trish's breast size in DMC 1 is same size as Trip's, so Tameem based his perception on "Devil May Cry Trish" soley on DMC 4, ignoring DMC 1 Trish. IGNorance...


Now he also talked about how "Sex shouldn't be way to stimulate gamers".
In DmC there are tons of sex (if you compare it to DMC serie), and Dante is LITERALLY a manwhore.

1) Scene where Dante comes out of trailer nude
2) Sex scene with strippers


Now your asking "LOL are you on crack?"
To us males this isn't appealing, because we are males...we prefer females.


But to female players, DmC Dante is nothing more than a slut.
Ninja theory: Playing on sex to draw attention from female gamers.

Tameem and his company are hypocrites.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 7, 2013)

@WhiteWolf  sex appeal doesn't count if it's a dude. Just like sexism, racism (only if your a minority though) and every other 'ism. #realtalk


----------



## zenieth (Jan 7, 2013)

*VAFFANCULO TU!*


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 7, 2013)

Oh French fuck you


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 7, 2013)

DedValve said:


> @WhiteWolf  sex appeal doesn't count if it's a dude. Just like sexism, racism (only if your a minority though) and every other 'ism. #realtalk


Yeah i know that's how it is. Just pointing out, it's exactly what Ninja theory is doing, despite Tameem saying that's not the way to make people like a character.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jan 8, 2013)

NT warns about "fake" reviews:



What they REALLY mean to say is that any review that's below 9/10 or 89/100 is invalid


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 8, 2013)

Daily maturity update guys.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 8, 2013)

Bayonetta 2 could be two player


----------



## DedValve (Jan 8, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Bayonetta 2 could be two player




With the WiiU's shitty CPU getting to run at the same framerate as the first one and maintain that will be challenge enough. Unless they pull an Anarchy Reigns and make it online only, but that's blasphemous on a Nintendo console.


EDIT: Goddamn I love twitter

Tameem - Beware of non-genuine reviews. 
twitter user - How much do genuine reviews cost?


----------



## Big Bοss (Jan 8, 2013)

> Tameem - Beware of non-genuine reviews.
> twitter user - How much do genuine reviews cost?


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 8, 2013)

If Bayonetta 2 is rumored to be 2 player, it goes to show you where PG's focus is on:
In Making games.


Where as companies like Ninja theory make movies, and put them into a videogame.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 8, 2013)

DedValve said:


> Unless they pull an Anarchy Reigns and make it online only, but that's blasphemous on a Nintendo console.



God no. Let Bayonetta be a traditional single player action game, not a fucking online brawler.

Fuck multiplayer in action games, seriously. They're the only genre of games where it actual detracts from the experience since it becomes less focused on account of taking more players into consideration. Look at Ninja Gaiden, online fast paced action doesn't work. God of War is kinda pulling it off but because it's a more brawler than anything else.

Bayonetta needs to become a more focused action game, it already has unnecessary shit like driving/rail shooter levels and QTEs and mashing button sessions and shit. The new director needs to focus on the combat system and design the game for it, not around it.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 8, 2013)

by online I meant the two player not the brawler. Even IF they wanted 2 player in Bayonetta (and it's something I doubt we'd ever see) it'd be impossible to do split screen given the WiiU's cpu, when I meant like Max Anarchy I meant as in you can only play with others online. 

That said I never said it was a good idea, I love Max Anarchy for what it is and am on my way now to pick it up from Gamestop since rather than have forced multiplayer it decided to do something new and fun but that shit stays at the door when it comes to Bayonetta which needs to remain a single player experience. If they want a co-op game Platinum will do what platinum does best, make a kickass new ip. 

Have they even made a sequel to any of their IP's yet other than Bayonetta?


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 8, 2013)

Bayonetta is PG's main game.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 8, 2013)

DedValve said:


> Have they even made a sequel to any of their IP's yet other than Bayonetta?



Anarchy Reigns seems to be a spiritual successor to Madworld since AR borrows heavily from Madworld. Characters, bosses, music style and whatever the fuck.

Not that I really care for both of those titles but they're definitely connected in concept. Bayonetta 2 is the only true sequel of their lineup. Plus, Konami said they're up for more Revengeance if the first one sells.

Although I'd like more new IPs rather than sequels to be honest.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 8, 2013)

WhiteWolf bringing you more insight on DmC supporters:
*
Certain* DmC supporters use the argument "Ninja theory put hard work into the game. These people have worked day and night to design a great game for us. So give it a chance!".

Flaw of the argument: We're not getting the game for free. 60 USD.
And...haven't we as consumers also worked hard to have 60 dollars to spend?


When someone uses that argument "Ninja theory has worked hard!", it implies that the game DmC is free, when infact it isn't. It costs 60 dollars, and people who buy it have had to also work hard.


----------



## Gino (Jan 8, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> WhiteWolf bringing you more insight on DmC supporters:
> *
> Certain* DmC supporters use the argument "Ninja theory put hard work into the game. These people have worked day and night to design a great game for us. So give it a chance!".
> 
> ...



Who the fuck was dumb enough to say that?


I swear some of these guys are shining examples of everything that's wrong this Gen.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 8, 2013)

Gino said:


> Who the fuck was dumb enough to say that?
> 
> 
> I swear some of these guys are shining examples of everything that's wrong this Gen.


I swear to god I've spotted these statements at least two times.


----------



## SternRitter (Jan 8, 2013)

Played the demo and just facepalmed at the dialouge... 

Dante: Fuck you! 
Boss: No fuck you! 
Dante: No you!


----------



## zenieth (Jan 8, 2013)

have you been under a rock?


----------



## SternRitter (Jan 8, 2013)

zenieth said:


> have you been under a rock?



Unfortunately, yes.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 8, 2013)

Deepness and maturity.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 8, 2013)

Previous DMC games had awful dialogue.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 8, 2013)

Previous DMC games were shit.

Thank goodness Tameem saved the series.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 8, 2013)

"I could have saved you from the LIGIGGiiigghetetat!!!"

Rofl what where Capcom thinking?  

About time we got some story going in the DMC series, must have played DMC4 a hundred times I still don't know what the fuck is going on and where people got the Nero/Vergil connection from. Suddenly all white hair people are related now? Pitiful. 

Also Kat >>>>>>>>>> large breasted bimbo Trish.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 8, 2013)

And what's with that just half demon bullshit. He's not even half angel.

MIRITE?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 8, 2013)

I wish I could play DMC 3 right now to tide me over.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 8, 2013)

Erio Touwa said:


> I wish I could play DMC 3 right now to tide me over.



Why? Outdated graphics, outdated engine, terrible dialogue, isn't genuine, shitty character with no depth and terrible weabu design and overly complex mechanics and harsh difficulty levels. 

I'm playing Nero in anticipation. Only genuine gamers accept change in these modern times.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 8, 2013)

DedValve said:


> "I could have saved you from the LIGIGGiiigghetetat!!!"
> 
> Rofl what where Capcom thinking?



Voice acting was rarely good back then.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 8, 2013)

You know what's funny? Back then (2001) the focus was on the gameplay (what games are supposed to be about mostly).
And even then the project that resulted in DMC 1 was pretty tight (money, resources and employees) i bet. It wasn't a AAA title. Infact DMC 1 was supposed to be a Resident Evil sequal.

And DMC 1 despite having focus on gameplay, still had functionable story in it and some nices dialogue, as well as ONE bad dialogue. But DmC already has a bad dialogue despite it being a game focused on story and has alot more resources...


DmC, is a project with two teams on it (Ninja theory = 90 people), and Capcom (10 people), supervised by Capcom. 
And it's repeating the same thing as DMC1-4 gameplay wise. Like the gameplay of DMC was already made for DmC to repeat it.


And the funny thing is, you think that DMC 1 is bad? A game that barely focused on story not to forget dialogue...



Sane people know that saying or thinking "DMC 1 had bad dialogues, but DmC dont" makes you insane. Let me make comparison of why:

*DmC:*
-------------------------------------------------
Project with two teams (90 NT, 10 Capcom)

Gameplay from a previous game(s) - YES, DMC 1-4. 

Focus on: Story and motion capture.

Money invested: ALOT...DmC has a AAA status.
-------------------------------------------------



*DMC 1:*
-------------------------------------------------
Team size: probably not as many as DmC.

Gameplay from previous game(s) - NO, DMC 1 had to create it's gameplay from scratch, there was no other games to base it on.

Focus on: Gameplay
Money invested: Seemingly little.
-------------------------------------------------




And anyone with a sufficient amount of intelligence should know that creating gameplay based on something (in DmC case: DMC 1-4) with help of the creators is way easier and gives more time to developers to focus on things like art, story and graphics  THAN  not having anything to base gameplay on (DMC 1 had to create things from scratch).



And that's just a aspect from it. Another is...it's absurd as fuck to compare a 12 years old game to one to be released soon.


----------



## Byrd (Jan 8, 2013)

Bottom Line is that this game is gonna suck... NT and Capcom should be ashamed of themselves


----------



## DedValve (Jan 8, 2013)

Seems like only me and Hatif are the only genuine gamers here.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 8, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> Bottom Line is that this game is gonna suck... NT and Capcom should be ashamed of themselves


Capcom has no shame. 
Cap for capitalism.


----------



## Vault (Jan 8, 2013)

Z9% tamnem is cashin gg out


----------



## Byrd (Jan 9, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> Capcom has no shame.
> Cap for capitalism.



Miss the days where games had soul in them... now its crappy content with worthless DLC


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 9, 2013)

But we're supposed to be progressive and accept change don't you know?


----------



## Kishido (Jan 9, 2013)

Famitsu = 9/8/9/8 = 34

DMC1 and 3 = 34 
DMC4 = 35
DMC2 = 32

LOL


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 9, 2013)

They forgot "And it made us rich" part though.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 9, 2013)

I like how Vergil uses his unique coat when broadcasting his shitty Guy Fawkes rip off message. Talk about anonymous.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 9, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> They forgot "And it made us rich" part though.




*GENUINELY GENUINE.*


----------



## G (Jan 9, 2013)

Wtf Vergil was the anonymous dude? had no idea.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 9, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> They forgot "And it made us rich" part though.



must be good..


----------



## Vault (Jan 9, 2013)

G said:


> Wtf Vergil was the anonymous dude? had no idea.



Don't worry, the plot twist was too edgy for us to even realise.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 9, 2013)

so, where can i read the whole story?


----------



## DedValve (Jan 9, 2013)

Capcon says they want to keep working with ninja theory. 

resident  evil reboot confirmed.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jan 9, 2013)

DedValve said:


> Capcon says they want to keep working with ninja theory.
> 
> resident  evil reboot confirmed.




Random zombie: "insert zombie grunt here"
Edgy Chris: Fuck You!

Random Boss: "insert monster scream here"
Edgy Chris: Fuck you!

Barry: Jill, here's a lockpick. It might be handy if you, the master of unlocking, take it with you.
Edgy Jill: Fuck you!


sequel in Spain

Random Ganado: Cabr?n
Edgy Leon: Fuck you!


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 9, 2013)

> We finally got around to playing the demo on game night and it was surprsingly well received by the lot of us. The L2/R2 weapon switch is easy to get into and rather clever. The controls seem very intuitive and even logical. The play between getting pulled to something and pulling something to you felt good right away and made big combos happen from the first fight.
> 
> I also like the rebooted story. It fits the level design and suits the style of demon-controlled cities. I was expecting nothing from this franchise and came away thinking about getting it, so mission accomplished!



Well, casual ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) are satisfied, mission accomplished, NT!


----------



## Id (Jan 9, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> They forgot "And it made us rich" part though.



At the same time.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 9, 2013)

oh shit Id

how u been man?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 9, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> They forgot "And it made us rich" part though.



>That is difficult


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 9, 2013)

By sophisticated I guess they meant Shakespearean plot.


----------



## Byrd (Jan 9, 2013)

Dramatic?


----------



## Kishido (Jan 9, 2013)

Game Informer 9/10





Bloody Palace is back as well

*As free update*


----------



## G (Jan 9, 2013)

KiShiDo said:


> Game Informer 9/10
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> For newcomers, the mode takes Dante and players through a survival gauntlet of more than 100 levels of demon-crushing, boss-rushing action.


More than 100 levels
Wat


----------



## Kishido (Jan 9, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5L483Nze40U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Id (Jan 9, 2013)

Jon Snow said:


> oh shit Id
> 
> how u been man?



I've been 89%. 

Yourself?


----------



## Kishido (Jan 9, 2013)

Fuck you... I will give it try. pre ordered it!!!

neg me ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 9, 2013)

G said:


> More than 100 levels
> Wat



Weaksauce

The Bloody Palace weeps

We're supposed to get 9999 stages of Hell on Earth.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 9, 2013)

Id said:


> I've been 89%.
> 
> Yourself?



89% describes it pretty well

Fun fact: Back in '09 when I started Japanese, there was this guy from my hometown in the same class. We talked and in our drunken frenzy we suddenly ended up on... you. My mind was blown. He apparently knew you from another forum


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 9, 2013)

ANOTHER 9/10 FUCK YEAH 

But why no more 89/100s?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 9, 2013)

It's fucked up how Companies can promote features that were once great extras after completing the game as "amazing COMPLETELY FREE" DLC as that is a sign of amazing good faith on their part.

This is not even directed at DmC specifically, just one of the many ways the gaming industry changed for the worse.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 9, 2013)

I wonder, when Capcom was sending off checks, did they even considered that 9/10 from every reviewer for a game that is not something like MGS 5, and even then not likely, would be pretty fucking suspicious if not downright obvious?


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 9, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> It's fucked up how people can promote features that were once great extras after completing the game as "amazing COMPLETELY FREE" DLC as that is a sign of amazing good faith on the company's part.
> 
> This is not even directed at DmC specifically, just one of the many ways the gaming industry changed for the worse.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 9, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Weaksauce
> 
> The Bloody Palace weeps
> 
> We're supposed to get 9999 stages of Hell on Earth.



DMC4's was the best Bloody Palace and that was only 101 levels.


----------



## Spirit King (Jan 9, 2013)

KiShiDo said:


> Famitsu = 9/8/9/8 = 34
> 
> DMC1 and 3 = 34
> DMC4 = 35
> ...



That Japanese marketing budget isn't up to par I see. I wonder how much they would have needed pay to get thoses 9's since almost any large budget games get it from Famitsu,


----------



## TheWhiteDevil (Jan 9, 2013)

no justice


----------



## Kishido (Jan 9, 2013)

Spirit King said:


> That Japanese marketing budget isn't up to par I see. I wonder how much they would have needed pay to get thoses 9's since almost any large budget games get it from Famitsu,



Yeah it is less as for the original DMC, DMC3... Just DMC4 got 1 point more as welcome present for next gen


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 9, 2013)

TheWhiteDevil said:


> no justice


Just working with Capcom is of no concern, as long as they aren't touching any existing properties it's not our problem.

If Capcom wants more mediocre casual action IPs that will sell barely decent to swoon the western market, NT is a way to go.


----------



## Big Bοss (Jan 9, 2013)

> high standards on both sides



Irony just died with this sentence.....is amazing how they think they are doing a good job.


----------



## TheWhiteDevil (Jan 9, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> Just working with Capcom is of no concern, as long as they aren't touching any existing properties it's not our problem.
> 
> If Capcom wants more mediocre casual action IPs that will sell barely decent to swoon the western market, NT is a way to go.


rumor is floating around that they wanna touch Onimusha and Rival Schools next


if true, kill me


----------



## Kishido (Jan 9, 2013)

Onimusha would be nice... But personally for me I would LOVE to see Breath of Fire


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 9, 2013)

Behind all the bullshit talk "Oh great talents on both sides" there is this:
Many talented designers have left Capcom.

Bayonetta 2.

Herp derp.

And since Ninja theory are noobs at gameplay they need a teacher = Capcom.

From software : "Fuck that, we know gameplay" = Dark Souls/Demon Souls.
From software "Teachers? Yes, we are teachers not the students".


----------



## Spirit King (Jan 9, 2013)

TBF your acting like capcoms devs and IP's are some saints. Considering Resident Evil 6 I'd say that faith is misplaced...


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 9, 2013)

Onimusha rumor was debunked I think.

Rival Schools from some crappy western company would be so hilarious I almost want to see it.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 9, 2013)

Capcom should just die out. Fuck them to be honest.


----------



## Vault (Jan 9, 2013)

Please not Onimusha.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 9, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> Capcom should just die out. Fuck them to be honest.



No! Resident Evil must live on.


----------



## Big Bοss (Jan 9, 2013)

A new Breath Of Fire would be nice, but not with the current Crapcom.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 9, 2013)

Breath of Fire from NT 

89/100 idea


----------



## Kishido (Jan 9, 2013)

Breath of Fire would be great


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 9, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> Capcom should just die out. Fuck them to be honest.



Yeah, no. The internal teams still make good games.



TheWhiteDevil said:


> no justice



Oh, I'm gonna love the news NT headlines and news pieces after DmC goes down like Titanic.

*testing as the fearsomely inaccessible Devil May Cry 3.*

Literally the first time I've read "inaccessible" and Devil May Cry 3 in the same sentence. My God, are they trying so very hard.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 9, 2013)

Erio Touwa said:


> No! Resident Evil must live on.


This makes you a sheep. 

people who arent sheeps know that games like resident evil will be created. and you will once again enjoy games like u enjoyed resident evil.
and resident evil games that already exist that u enjoyed can be enjoyed when u want.

but u also will have new games to enjoy made by people who are passionate, and not as greedy as capcom.


this is difference between you and me. Games are fun, but i dont want a game made by a greedy company who have forgotten what games are about.
They rebooted DmC for sake of sales...

- No turbomode
- Style meter dumbed down
- 30 fps over 60 fps for sake of graphics and graphical enviroments
- no lock on 

And all at same time they destroyed a character and disrespected fans while creating DmC.


I also would bet all my reps that Capcom have been using hatred to market DmC. HATRED - HATE!!
Thats fucken sad. IF you can come up with a decent argument to prove my theory wrong, give me -1000000 rep.


----------



## Big Bοss (Jan 9, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> Breath of Fire from NT
> 
> 89/100 idea



I can already see that Shakespearean plot.


----------



## TheWhiteDevil (Jan 9, 2013)

my sides


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 9, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> This makes you a sheep.
> 
> people who arent sheeps know that games like resident evil will be created. and you will once again enjoy games like u enjoyed resident evil.
> and resident evil games that already exist that u enjoyed can be enjoyed when u want.
> ...



Game are about fun. It seems a good deal of you have forgotten that. You're to wound up in changes, and "dumb downed" combat system to just play the game and have fun doing so.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jan 9, 2013)

Dead Space is a better Resident Evil than Resident Evil 5 and 6.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## TheWhiteDevil (Jan 9, 2013)

also


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 9, 2013)

Remember when gaming was good? Not always holding your hand? No micro transactions, games had passion to them, it wasnt about graphics story or points it was about the adventure, you could unlock extra goodies by doing certain stuff in the game, etc.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 9, 2013)

We're in the Era of F2p games. It's amazing, I employ you to try Hawken, Planetside 2, and games like BioShock Infinite when it comes out, and tell me games aren't still amazing.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 9, 2013)

Gaming was good too long ago. We've forgotten how it was already living in the world of shit and under the burden of even more shit future. Capcom is using it.


----------



## Spirit King (Jan 9, 2013)

TBF you can get several 100 hours  worth of content off of a free to pay game. Couldn't really do that back then, at least not legally. I honestly say not bad. Of course there's crap and as games become more expensive as with budget increases and expectations of graphics you'll of course get games made as mainstream as possible in order to get as many sales as possible to recoup costs. It was an inevitable occurance. But it's not we're in some dark ages of gaming. Just relax and go with the flow the more you get enraged at this sort of stuff the more it'll bother you. Which is honestly quite pointless. Unless they directly trying to screw you over monetary wise, just ignore it or don't buy their shit.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 9, 2013)

Erio Touwa said:


> No! Resident Evil must live on.



Resident Evil died a long time ago. Besides, Dead Space is the better action game.


----------



## Spirit King (Jan 9, 2013)

DedValve said:


> Resident Evil died a long time ago. Besides, Dead Space is the better action game.



If dead space 3 doesn't reach EA sales quota the series is as good as dead. I wouldn't pin your hopes on an EA franchise like that.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 9, 2013)

DedValve said:


> Resident Evil died a long time ago. Besides, Dead Space is the better action game.



I honestly have to disagree. I like Resident Evil 5, and 6.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 9, 2013)

DedValve said:


> Resident Evil died a long time ago. Besides, Dead Space is the better action game.



Not when I play mercenaries in either RE5 or 6, it isn't.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 9, 2013)

Hahaha.
where is my Donte ryoma when you need it.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 9, 2013)

Spirit King said:


> TBF you can get several 100 hours  worth of content off of a free to pay game. Couldn't really do that back then, at least not legally. I honestly say not bad. Of course there's crap and as games become more expensive as with budget increases and expectations of graphics you'll of course get games made as mainstream as possible in order to get as many sales as possible to recoup costs. It was an inevitable occurance. But it's not we're in some dark ages of gaming. Just relax and go with the flow the more you get enraged at this sort of stuff the more it'll bother you. Which is honestly quite pointless. Unless they directly trying to screw you over monetary wise, just ignore it or don't buy their shit.



Nod, nod.

Speaking of hooded donte, I've been getting more into stealth games. I've only played mark of the ninja and assassins creed. Jedi knight 2 had some stealth elements in them, I've yet to pick up and play any of the mgs games, sky rims stealth was the most fun path IMO. So any other stealth game reccommendations?


----------



## Id (Jan 9, 2013)

Played the Demo. Love It!
Fuck You! First Day Buy.


----------



## TheWhiteDevil (Jan 9, 2013)

Id said:


> Played the Demo. Love It!
> Fuck You! First Day Buy.


this place is a holy ground



don't want no conflict ya know


----------



## Id (Jan 9, 2013)

TheWhiteDevil said:


> this place is a holy ground
> 
> 
> 
> don't want no conflict ya know


----------



## Id (Jan 9, 2013)

Jon Snow said:


> 89% describes it pretty well
> 
> Fun fact: Back in '09 when I started Japanese, there was this guy from my hometown in the same class. We talked and in our drunken frenzy we suddenly ended up on... you. My mind was blown. He apparently knew you from another forum



Small world!


----------



## Lulu (Jan 9, 2013)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> Dead Space is a better Resident Evil than Resident Evil 5 and 6.


 oooooh my sides

*choking with laughter*


----------



## Big Bοss (Jan 9, 2013)

Hahahahahahahaha there is not enough rep in this world for this masterpiece


----------



## DedValve (Jan 9, 2013)

Spirit King said:


> If dead space 3 doesn't reach EA sales quota the series is as good as dead. I wouldn't pin your hopes on an EA franchise like that.



I personally wouldn't put hope in any EA franchise just as much as I'd put hope in a Capcom franchise. These two companies will cancel ANYTHING the moment they no longer see a "call of duty/flavor of the month" future for them. Hell they already pretty much cancelled all their fighters at one point, threatened to cancel Resident Evil (and if RE4 wasn't the success it was it would have been the last RE game), rebooted Devil May Cry just because Resident Evil 5 was more succesful, cancelled Dino Crisis after terrible management of the series, Onimusha series, refused localization on several Ace Attorney titles, cancelled everything platinum. 

Basically if it's not pulling 2-3 million per title and isn't a huge AAA title where they can overbloat the budget and spend millions upon millions on marketing, it's getting cancelled. No such thing as small budget games or niche gamers anymore. 


Shit I forgot Megaman. They cancelled their own goddamn icon. 

EA/Capcom franchises don't have a healthy lifespan, a series entire lifespan is pretty much game by game basis. Since Resident Evil 6 dropped the ball sales wise (so much so they had to lower their expectations for it) if Resident Evil 7 (or REboot) doesn't surpass RE5 by a milestone the series is as good as dead. Just like any EA series sadly. I won't bother making an EA list, their worse than Capcom in the fact that not only do they destroy games but the companies that make them (Maxis, Bioware, every other company they've acquired). 


That's why I just outright refuse to get invested in any EA/Capcom series anymore, no point if they are going to drastically casualize/change or cancel them. My biggest problem with these two.


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 9, 2013)

son of sparda mode trinity axe hit on big enemy = D -> A


----------



## Byrd (Jan 9, 2013)

Ardor > whatever the hell that is in this game


isn't he a shrimp? a sick shrimp?


----------



## Gino (Jan 9, 2013)

Hoping for a industry crash with each passing day.



Hatifnatten said:


> Just working with Capcom is of no concern, as long as they aren't touching any existing properties it's not our problem.
> If Capcom wants more mediocre casual action IPs that will sell barely decent to swoon the western market, NT is a way to go.


Nope they need to disappear all together. 


Big Bοss said:


> Irony just died with this sentence.....is amazing how they think they are doing a good job.


Dat Green


WhiteWolf said:


> Capcom should just die out. Fuck them to be honest.


I agree


Deathbringerpt said:


> Yeah, no. The internal teams still make good games.


At this point that shit doesn't matter.


WhiteWolf said:


> This makes you a sheep.
> 
> people who arent sheeps know that games like resident evil will be created. and you will once again enjoy games like u enjoyed resident evil.
> and resident evil games that already exist that u enjoyed can be enjoyed when u want.
> ...


This man is on point


Erio Touwa said:


> Game are about fun. It seems a good deal of you have forgotten that. You're to wound up in changes, and "dumb downed" combat system to just play the game and have fun doing so.


As long as you get an fun game right.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jan 9, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> Capcom should just die out. Fuck them to be honest.



Don't worry. That'll happen sooner than later. See, Capcom has been doing a bad job at satisfying their fans. They keep pissing them off and don't give them what they want and almost never listen to them. 

All I got to say is that if Capcom REALLY decides to team up with Ninja Theory again, they can kiss a lot more fans and their sales good bye. Capcom needs to know that they can only go so long with royally screwing over their own fanbase. They can't just do this and expect to continue to rake in huge sales. 

If they continue this bullshit, then for their sake, they better hope that they get a series that becomes a cash cow like CoD has become, because in the next few years, I bet they're gonna eventually lose a lot of faithful supporters and buyers of their games.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 9, 2013)

> Game are about fun. It seems a good deal of you have forgotten that. You're to wound up in changes, and "dumb downed" combat system to just play the game and have fun doing so.





Gino said:


> As long as you get an fun game right.





>dumbed down
>casualized
>nerfed the game
>QTE fest

But it was fun, right?


----------



## Spirit King (Jan 9, 2013)

DedValve said:


> I personally wouldn't put hope in any EA franchise just as much as I'd put hope in a Capcom franchise. These two companies will cancel ANYTHING the moment they no longer see a "call of duty/flavor of the month" future for them. Hell they already pretty much cancelled all their fighters at one point, threatened to cancel Resident Evil (and if RE4 wasn't the success it was it would have been the last RE game), rebooted Devil May Cry just because Resident Evil 5 was more succesful, cancelled Dino Crisis after terrible management of the series, Onimusha series, refused localization on several Ace Attorney titles, cancelled everything platinum.
> 
> Basically if it's not pulling 2-3 million per title and isn't a huge AAA title where they can overbloat the budget and spend millions upon millions on marketing, it's getting cancelled. No such thing as small budget games or niche gamers anymore.
> 
> ...



Neh, there's a large difference between the two companies, EA has yearly sports games that sell gangbusters each year, they can afford to cancel not quite popular shit (and even then financially they're not doing great). Capcom can in no way do that with a franchise like Resident evil their biggest game internationally you'd be crazy absolutely crazy to think that. Even ORC sold 2 million and that game was universally panned. You know the number people think DmC won't reach. Capcom's fighter's have reached saturation they're not sellling well anymore hence why SFxT bombed and Tekken tag ain't doing so well as the genre is saturated as fuck. 

Monster hunter and Resident Evil are Capcom's megabucks they ain't going anywhere without capcom going out without a fight. Resident evil even has a long running movie series for goodness sake...

Until they get some other large franchises, then it's fair game.


----------



## Gino (Jan 9, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> >dumbed down
> >casualized
> >nerfed the game
> >QTE fest
> ...



Want to know the similarities between this and DmC? I knew it was fucking shit the moment I looked at it.




Spirit King said:


> Neh, there's a large difference between the two companies, EA has yearly sports games that sell gangbusters each year, they can afford to cancel not quite popular shit (and even then financially they're not doing great). Capcom can in no way do that with a franchise like Resident evil their biggest internationally you'd be crazy absolutely crazy to think that. Even ORC sold 2 million and that game was universally panned. You know the number people think DmC woun't reach. Capcom's fighter's have reached saturation they're not sellling well anymore hence why SFxT bombed and Tekkn tag ain't doing so well as the genre is saturated as fuck.
> 
> Monster hunter and resident Evil are Capcom's megabucks they ain't going anywhere without capcom going out without a fight. Resident evil even has a long running movie series for goodness sake...



_*Why are You Defending such shitty companies I swear to fucking Mundus I'll never understand this.*_


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 9, 2013)

lol mundus: me, a god, vs....you. a piece of shit.

shakespearian quote right there, i r mart~


----------



## Not Sure (Jan 9, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> >dumbed down
> >casualized
> >nerfed the game
> >QTE fest
> ...



9/10 material right there.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 9, 2013)

DedValve said:


> I personally wouldn't put hope in any EA franchise just as much as I'd put hope in a Capcom franchise. These two companies will cancel ANYTHING the moment they no longer see a "call of duty/flavor of the month" future for them. Hell they already pretty much cancelled all their fighters at one point, threatened to cancel Resident Evil (and if RE4 wasn't the success it was it would have been the last RE game), rebooted Devil May Cry just because Resident Evil 5 was more succesful, cancelled Dino Crisis after terrible management of the series, Onimusha series, *refused localization on several Ace Attorney titles*, cancelled everything platinum.



1 spinoff isn't several titles. And Ace Attorney 5 got a confirmed localization a mere day after the official Japanese announcement.

Everything else you said was spot on, though. Although I very much doubt that Resident Evil is dead, the game still sold 4.1 million units so far and while that's less than 5, it's still a fucking huge number for a horror action series. If anything, judging by the free patches that fix the camera complaints and erases the retarded constant QTEs, you'll either get a revision of the current design of the series (Less setpiece bullshit and QTEs) or you'll actually get another gameplay reboot ala RE4.



Gino said:


> Want to know the similarities between this and DmC? I knew it was fucking shit the moment I looked at it.



This fucking travesty is actually worse than DmC in every way. At least, DmC "pretends" to have deep gameplay, Ninja Gaiden 3 gave a new meaning to the word dumb down and said to everyone that it was a good thing. 1 weapon, 1 spell (Which is the I Win button), no character progression, QTE's up the fucking ass and pussified enemies.

And then the "fixed" version just improved it into an average to mediocre action game. Which is exclusive to the WiiU.

Jesus fucking Christ, Team Ninja.



Gino said:


> At this point that shit doesn't matter.



Shit business practices are here to stay but fuck me if there's still a chance for good games here and there in a sea of mediocrity, I'll take it.


----------



## Vault (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Spirit King (Jan 9, 2013)

Gino said:


> Want to know the similarities between this and DmC? I knew it was fucking shit the moment I looked at it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I ain't defending shit this is common sense. A business wants to make money, ground breaking I know. They may have bad idea's of making money e.g DmC but that's there goal. Gutting one of there biggest franchises if not biggest, in no way equals making money. Even if they're retarded you can't spin gutting RE as profitable business venture. Hence why everything points to them not doing. Freaking ORC sold 2 million. Do you know how many franchises would kill to have a cheap as hell universally panned still end up selling that amount.

No part of what I'm saying is defensive.


----------



## TheWhiteDevil (Jan 9, 2013)

Vault said:


>


count how many times they mention his design change

go ahead


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 9, 2013)

Vault said:


>



I like how he makes the most braindead flawed comparison analogy and mentions Halo 4 as an example of a game being positively handled by another company.

Halo 4 is not a fucking reboot.

There are game franchises up the ass in which several different companies handle different games.

Why is gaming journalism so fucking transparent?


----------



## Gino (Jan 9, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Shit business practices are here to stay but fuck me if there's still a chance for good games here and there in a sea of mediocrity, I'll take it.


Yeah I know thanks to sheep.

This shit has to improve in some way shape or form.
best scenario is crash.


Vault said:


>



I want some of that shit he's smoking


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jan 9, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> lol mundus: me, a god, vs....you. a piece of shit.
> 
> shakespearian quote right there, i r mart~


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 9, 2013)

Gino said:


> Yeah I know thanks to sheep.
> 
> This shit has to improve in some way shape or form.
> best scenario is crash.



Aren't we some internet anarchist badasses. Cute. Good luck with that awesome crash that's totally happening and shit and not playing whatever decent games are still being made out of principle. And yes, plenty of them are still coming from Capcom.


----------



## Gino (Jan 9, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Aren't we some internet anarchist badasses. Cute. Good luck with that awesome crash that's totally happening and shit and not playing whatever decent games are still being made out of principle. And yes, plenty of them are still coming from Capcom.



With a mind frame like that progress will not be made.




Spirit King said:


> I ain't defending shit this is common sense. A business wants to make money, ground breaking I know. They may have bad idea's of making money e.g DmC but that's there goal. Gutting one of there biggest franchises if not biggest, in no way equals making money. Even if they're retarded you can't spin gutting RE as profitable business venture. Hence why everything points to them not doing. Freaking ORC sold 2 million. Do you know how many franchises would kill to have a cheap as hell universally panned still end up selling that amount.
> 
> No part of what I'm saying is defensive.



You have be out of your goddamn mind if you think Capcom gonna survive if they keep pulling shit like this period and yeah you are doing exactly that defending them. I hate to break it to you but the business point of view means shit all a an consumer. This shit's gonna bite them in the ass  one way or the other hey  sheep's it's never too late to stop being a bitch.


----------



## Spirit King (Jan 9, 2013)

Gino said:


> You have be out of your goddamn mind if you think Capcom gonna survive if they keep pulling shit like this period and yeah you are doing exactly that defending them. I hate to break it to you but the business point of view means shit all a an consumer. This shit's gonna bite them in the ass  one way or the other hey  sheep's it's never too late to stop being a bitch.



Forget it, there's no limit to irationality here I give up. If you think a company cancelling it's most profitable franchise corrrectly has some reasonably large chance of occuring go ahead. Also defending something requires me holding a company in a positive light through bias, saying that a company is going to continue it's currently most profitable venture is common sense. It's like me saying Activision will continue to make CoD does that make me an activision defender now? Give me a break. Irrational compltely irrational.


----------



## Gino (Jan 9, 2013)

ITT:Gamers settling for less.



Spirit King said:


> Forget it, there's no limit to irationality here I give up. If you think a company cancelling it's most profitable franchise corrrectly has some reasonably large chance of occuring go ahead. Also defending something requires me holding a company in a positive light through bias, saying that a company is going to continue it's currently most profitable venture is common sense. It's like me saying Activision will continue to make CoD does that make me an activation defender now? Give me a break. Irrational compltely irrational.



yeah yeah that's nice.

Agree to disagree.


----------



## Spirit King (Jan 9, 2013)

Gino said:


> ITT:Gamers settling for less.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You don't even have a rebutal that's the amount of logic that was in your previous post. Seriously was the weirdest shit ever.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 9, 2013)

Spirit King said:


> Forget it, there's no limit to irationality here I give up. If you think a company cancelling it's most profitable franchise corrrectly has some reasonably large chance of occuring go ahead. Also defending something requires me holding a company in a positive light through bias, saying that a company is going to continue it's currently most profitable venture is common sense. It's like me saying Activision will continue to make CoD does that make me an activision defender now? Give me a break. Irrational compltely irrational.



It's no use arguing this thread.


----------



## Gino (Jan 9, 2013)

I can say the same about your side E.



Spirit King said:


> You don't even have a rebutal that's the amount of logic that was in your previous post. Seriously was the weirdest shit ever.




I thought you said you were done why are we still talking?


/being an asshole


----------



## Spirit King (Jan 9, 2013)

Gino said:


> We can say the same about your side E.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I gave up the arguement, didn't say I would stop commenting.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 9, 2013)

I think we're steering off course.

Let's all go back to DmC and how fucking shitty it is.


----------



## Gino (Jan 9, 2013)

Spirit King said:


> I gave up the arguement, didn't say I would stop commenting.



I'm not here to argue I'm here to spit fact's what your saying is indeed common sense but what I'm saying is quite simple it's only a matter of time before most consumers in general get's tired of the shady business practices for example the dlc fiasco and milking the games for every penny(CAPCOM!) it all comes down to us and consumers=money It's not to late for these companies but somethings gotta give that's just how I see it.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 9, 2013)

to lazy to edit my post but your right about the Ace Attorney 5 being localized, totally forgot about that and for some reason I put platinum in my post when I meant to say Cloverfield. 

Godhand 2 will forever be out of my reach  

Honestly I wouldn't even mind if Resident Evil/Devil may Cry/Fighters got the horrible AAA treatment so long as Capcom was willing to bring back and fund these projects, lately from them we've seen Asura's Wrath and Dragons Dogma (which was fucking excellent) yet they seem so hesitant on starting new IP's even when it works out for them (Dragons Dogma was a modest game with modest sales, THERE IS NOTHING WRONG WITH THAT). But they are so focused on retooling everything to cater to everyone it's so disgusting, and not just Capcom. 

*sigh* DmC gonna top charts, I just feel it. For all the work that was put into it on essentially being a different game only to copout after massive fan backlash and try to make it as close as possible to the original in the end, to keep this series as it is would be shenanigans.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 9, 2013)

Don't be fooled.

I said don't be fooled man!

Dont BE FUCKEN FOOLED

DMC 3 and 4 = had a content called "Bloody PAlace" IN THE GAME.

DmC - Bloody Palace will be given through a update AFTER LAUNCH.

Why did Capcom do this?
To paint the situation as "Look we're giving FREE DLC away!"


DmC:
A game about "Their world is a lie".




Well let me tell you something those of you who never played DMC games.
DmC "Free update DLC = bloody palace" IS A FUCKEN LIEeeeeeeeeeeeee.


They are doing that to make themself look good because by separating the content from the game, and giving it through a update it makes them look good.


Genius bastards...


----------



## DedValve (Jan 9, 2013)

The kinect camera is actually a demon. Damn Steve Jobs!


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 9, 2013)

TWITTER STATEMENT:

Tameem Antoniades ‏@superninjatam

You wanted Bloody Palace? Here, have it for free! (who said we dont listen to fans  more good news to come in good time 




NOTE: He's not "charging" you for a content you should have in first place.
Fucken fools.


----------



## Vault (Jan 9, 2013)

Tameem is such a prick  Seriously this game really is for people who dont know nothing about the previous games. The new guys are going to think NT is such an amazing developer they give DLC for free when the shit itself should come as standard.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 9, 2013)

It's not like Bloody Palace was a standard in the DmC series, but then again why am I posting this? I'd probably get torn apart for not being on the band waggon in this thread.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 9, 2013)

Wanna know the funniest party, a week after release and all the hype craze is gone this thread will be more barren than...THAN.....

fuck, my one chance to be that witty guy ruined. I'm going to sulk in my room now. 

EDIT: THAN HILARY CLINTONS SNOOCH.

EDIT2: Goddamn what us up with my grammer? This nyquil is really fucking me up.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 9, 2013)

Erio Touwa said:


> It's not like Bloody Palace was a standard in the DmC series, but then again why am I posting this?



I wonder as well considering you're obviously wrong about that Blood Palace statement to even casual fans of the series.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 9, 2013)

Considering Bloody Palace has been around since 2...

Yep


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 9, 2013)

Also the little m in DmC, and using that to refer to the series as a whole is just mindnumbing to look at.

But you know, toxic atmosphere. lol


----------



## Big Bοss (Jan 9, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I wonder as well considering you're obviously wrong about that Blood Palace statement to even casual fans of the series.



Is funny as hell cause even when we mock this game we do it bringing info and legit reasons as to why it sucks, but the people that defend it don't have a single clue of what they are talking about.

But hey, Tameem approves.


----------



## TheWhiteDevil (Jan 9, 2013)

Big Bοss said:


> Is funny as hell cause even when we mock this game we do it bringing info and legit reasons as to why it sucks, but the people that defend it don't have a single clue of what they are talking about.
> 
> But hey, Tameem approves.


I find it hilarious that the defenders made a club and have the nerve in the OP of said club to call our actual criticism *"toxic"*


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 9, 2013)

Because being critical about a game that's a part of a series with a set standard is considered hating. Childish.

As if having standards and expectations is a bad thing.


----------



## Gino (Jan 9, 2013)

Erio Touwa said:


> *It's not like Bloody Palace was a standard in the DMC series*, but then again why am I posting this? I'd probably get torn apart for not being on the band waggon in this thread.



Yeah I'm just gonna say you're wrong.


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 9, 2013)

Question:
How much free content is capcom going to have to give away for people to buy DmC?


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jan 9, 2013)

TheWhiteDevil said:


> I find it hilarious that the defenders made a club and have the nerve in the OP of said club to call our actual criticism *"toxic"*



Well, I hope they're reading this right now...

This is one of the reasons why the gaming industry is going to hell in a handbasket. This isn't even the first time I've seen a statement like this. 

You've got people out there that call *constrictive criticism* as toxic. What the hell does that tell you? It tells you that people out there are willing to buy whatever you throw at their face and they won't complain a bit. That statement right there is an exemplary sheeple statement. 

This game_ carries the DMC name_. Of course there's gonna be criticism about it when it doesn't meet the standards of a DMC game. It's not like this game is a new IP. Because if it was, nobody would even gave a shit if NT decided to even make literal shit slinging a weapon in that game.

Another thing that I find funny about the defenders is that they most likely won't even be seen defending this game that much after it gets released anyway. It'll just be another casual gaming experience for them. After they complete the game and get all the trophies or achievements, they'll move onto the next upcoming game and maybe will eventually trade in DmC at Gamestop or sell it.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 9, 2013)

TheWhiteDevil said:


>


Shows you who's the reviewers giving this game a 8.9 or a 9.0/10.

People who find it "tough" when their skills are put to the test...
people who aren't really fans or played DMC like the fans have.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 9, 2013)

Can you go back to talking about the game and not the people who like the game? Thanks.


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 9, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Can you go back to talking about the game and not the people who like the game? Thanks.



GAME FUCKEN SUXS

89/100


----------



## Gino (Jan 9, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Can you go back to talking about the game and not the people who like the game? Thanks.



Tell them not to talk about the people who don't like the game.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 9, 2013)

Since game 2? Forgive me for being wrong, I'm sure none of you have ever been wrong...


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 9, 2013)

Ah DMC2
Those super jumps
Those wall runs


----------



## Gino (Jan 9, 2013)

Just 6 more days in till this nonsense is over.


----------



## TheWhiteDevil (Jan 9, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Can you go back to talking about the game and not the people who like the game? Thanks.


they're talking about us in that club

fair is fair



> Just 6 more days in till this nonsense is over.


gonna be a long 6 days


----------



## Big Bοss (Jan 9, 2013)

Axl Low said:


> Question:
> How much free content is capcom going to have to give away for people to buy DmC?



Wouldn't be surprise if they end up giving the most important stuff and just remain with costume stuff and the like.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 9, 2013)

Ninja theory lying to DmC supporters.

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c646o9qhA4Y[/YOUTUBE]




I strongly recommend you in particular Axl to open that spoiler tag.


----------



## TheWhiteDevil (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## TheWhiteDevil (Jan 9, 2013)

they shut them off yesterday

and....I find myself agreeing with the anon


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## Hollow Prince (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 10, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> Ninja theory lying to DmC supporters.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



I don't get it .

The only thing I got is that it's free and only DMC1 didn't had Bloody Palace.
Cause we can say that this game will have it too.

Because DMC1 is not supposed to have it, so this game shouldn't ?

I'm sorry I'm lost here.


----------



## Hollow Prince (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm gonna buy it!!!!... Natanaye


----------



## Ryan (Jan 10, 2013)

the demo is still sitting on my drive lol

 might try it this weekend


----------



## Ryan (Jan 10, 2013)

*catching up with all the trailers and gamplays*

the game looks like it was made by a conspiracy nut, wtf is this shit


----------



## Ryan (Jan 10, 2013)

and why the fuck is a demon talking shit to me

or carrying a chainsaw

this game just lost its quality, wtf


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 10, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> Ninja theory lying to DmC supporters.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



guess those 20 missions, rebellion, ebony and ivory, and dante must die difficulty are all free dlc too?


----------



## Kishido (Jan 10, 2013)

Got an email... Getting the game tommorrow


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 10, 2013)

Is that you? Dana Brody?


----------



## Death Certificate (Jan 10, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]mT415jlEI0M[/YOUTUBE]



This game just continues to amaze me


----------



## TheWhiteDevil (Jan 10, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Oh wow, I'm not gonna lie. This actually made the game look decent.
> 
> As long you don't make it look try hard, it _*might*_ (key word, might) have been not as bad as it initially was since the beginning.
> 
> But of course no one wants to hear that, and the developers aren't exactly trying.





Hollow Prince said:


> Not gonna lie, that looked pretty awesome, but at the same time and truthfully...well I am drinking a lil bit, but this game wouldn't get much shit at all, if it wasn't Devil May Cry, honest to god I might have actually bought this, if the characters weren't who they are! Daryl, Vinny, King Mondo. It would have been cool with me...But also,I'm not a fan of areail combat, it was okay every once and awhile, but I didn't base my personal style off of that!


I wanna play that game that the trailer showed

not the one we've been mocking for days upon days


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 10, 2013)

Death Certificate said:


> [YOUTUBE]mT415jlEI0M[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> 
> This game just continues to amaze me



he doesn't have white hair? this is not devil may cry


----------



## TheWhiteDevil (Jan 10, 2013)

why are people still on that


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 10, 2013)

TheWhiteDevil said:


> why are people still on that



cuz we secretly are in love with this game and just wanna complain about anything and/or everything.. the fact is; we hate white hair cuz it  sucks, and its so weaboo and shoujo.. we also hate super hard stages.. Auto-Win button FTW.. also profanity dialouge is cool and edgy.. this game is awesome, we'll all buy it and play it.. why wouldn't we, its a clear GOTY.. Praise Tameem.. #DemonSlayehhhh #Edgy







*Spoiler*: __ 




that was sarcasm in case you didn't notice


----------



## TheWhiteDevil (Jan 10, 2013)

i know

just a question after seeing some magazine scans on /v/

might grab some for lols


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 10, 2013)

Already marked the store I'm gonna steal it from.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 10, 2013)

cuz fuck you, fuck him, fuck her, fuck this, fuck that, fuck the world, fuck everything! hell, fuck me! fuck, this is so fuckin shakespearian fuck.......fuuuuck!


----------



## Big Bοss (Jan 10, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> Already marked the store I'm gonna steal it from.



Edgy idea, I give it a 89/100.


----------



## Vault (Jan 10, 2013)

Hatif you sell out.  you are intrigued that's why you are buying it and try BS about you stole it.  what about the movement?


----------



## zenieth (Jan 10, 2013)

leave him alone

He's 8.

Back when I was that age I enjoyed shit that in hindsight was absolute shit

Like sugar water

or caprisun


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 10, 2013)

donte's the one who's right in this despicable world. he's too pure and too kind.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 10, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> I don't get it .
> 
> The only thing I got is that it's free and only DMC1 didn't had Bloody Palace.
> Cause we can say that this game will have it too.
> ...


Let me explain. DMC 1 was the first Devil May Cry game, it was beginning for the serie. So it is logical why DMC 1 didn't have Bloody Palace, because it was a idea implemented in DMC 2 first, then DMC 3 and 4.

In DmC controversy (hate and love for the game), Capcom and Ninja theory, including supporters have said everything to convince DMC players that "DmC is not dumbed down game, it's as good or better than DMC gameplay".

DMC gameplay INCLUDES Bloody Palace. Bloody Palace isn't a "Hey look it's a new idea", it's a MUST in a DMC game. 
And as i said above, they have done everything to convince gamers that DmC the reboot is as a DMC game (DMC game = great gameplay, hard etc).

So Bloody Palace has been in DMC 2, 3 and 4 on the disc. You didn't receive Bloody Palace or Buy it as a DLC. It was in the game!



With DmC they have on purpose not included Bloody Palace in DmC. Why? So they can then paint the situation as "We are giving you FREE DLC!".
Why? Good Pr and Marketing.



HOW CAN a standard content be DLC or Free for that matter when it should be on the disc - YOUR PAYING 60 dollars!!!!

It is not a DLC nor is it FREE:


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 10, 2013)

Ryan said:


> my 8 years old brother is buying it


----------



## Big Bοss (Jan 10, 2013)

Wachu talking about Vault, we are all getting this game, we can't miss the chance to be edgy, fuck your movement.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 10, 2013)

hahahahaha labels


----------



## Vault (Jan 10, 2013)

Big Bοss said:


> Wachu talking about Vault, we are all getting this game, we can't miss the chance to be edgy, fuck your movement.



Fuck yoooooooooooooooooooouuuuuu

**vomits**


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 10, 2013)

Ryan, you should tlel your brother about what Capcom and Ninja theory has done.

And then let him decide if he still wants to play the game or not.


----------



## Vault (Jan 10, 2013)

But you are right i need to be edgy like the cool kids now  Maybe protest wall street and just protest against bankers in general and not drink anything to do with Coca Cola beverages.


----------



## Big Bοss (Jan 10, 2013)

Don't forget to say fuck you while you do it.


----------



## Vault (Jan 10, 2013)

I might need to go change my whole wardrobe so i can really personify edginess


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 10, 2013)

It would be nice if i could get a conclusion from you guys on this video:


Did Ninja theory lie to DmC supporters or not?

My conclusion is that they did because Bloody Palace can't be a DLC (that would mean we must buy it). And because it can't be a DLC, it can't be a free DLC either.
Because they have made tons of statements of how "DmC is as good as DMC", and how can DmC be as good as DMC if it doesn't contain Bloody Palace - a standard!

Neither was Bloody Palace a DLC for DMC 2, 3 or 4.  It was included in the game.


So they are liars. Because on purpose they have withheld Bloody Palace, so that they can get good PR and marketing for "giving out a free dlc". 
But that's a lie, it's not a DLC, it's content that should be in DmC - considering past games and how you have to pay 60 dollars!



So please with all seriousness: Tell me what you guys think, is it a lie or no?

I really need to hear it from you guys, because so many people keep saying it's not. And these people are DmC supporters i believe.


----------



## Lulu (Jan 10, 2013)

Capcom and their dlc/on disc content fiasco's. When will it ever end. 
If this thread dies like resident evil 6 thread,then i know for sure every capcom product thread will never live long after its release on nf...(and the net maybe)


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 10, 2013)

One thing is for sure, if Capcom/Ninja theory didn't lie, then it means they planned to sell you Bloody Palace as DLC.

And that is what you call "Withdrawing content for money through DLC sale".


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 10, 2013)

British flag on dontes coat is distracting.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EHITlrWvsSQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 10, 2013)

Big Bοss said:


> Don't forget to say fuck you while you do it.



_You put your FUCK YOU in
You put your FUCK YOU out
And you shake it all about
You do the FUCKY Pokey and turn yourself around
And thats what its all about_


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 10, 2013)

how many win buttons does it take to beat a DmC?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 10, 2013)

Lol DmC fanclub
[YOUTUBE]yGbrlGwZmFk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 10, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> Let me explain. DMC 1 was the first Devil May Cry game, it was beginning for the serie. So it is logical why DMC 1 didn't have Bloody Palace, because it was a idea implemented in DMC 2 first, then DMC 3 and 4.
> 
> In DmC controversy (hate and love for the game), Capcom and Ninja theory, including supporters have said everything to convince DMC players that "DmC is not dumbed down game, it's as good or better than DMC gameplay".
> 
> ...



You're contradicting yourself here. 
A LOT.


The only explaination I have is that they planned Bloody Palace to add it on release date.
So they were like oops, we forget something.
Not like I give a shit anyway, I don't play Bloody Freaking Palace.
So eather way is fine with me.

As long as we have it in the end, it's okay in my book.
no point is going all "What could have been".


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 10, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> You're contradicting yourself here.
> A LOT.
> 
> 
> ...


Tell me sheep, do you work for Capcom or Ninja theory? Did you create DmC? Is that how you know that "They forgot" to add Bloody Palace?

More importantly how can they forget something that important. Didn't they listen to the "fans"?


And even more importantly you dumb ass sheep (for pissing me off): Tameem Antoniades said that Bloody Palace is given to players as a FREE DLC. Not as an update.


That means they thought of selling Bloody Palace as DLC. Because DLC is Downloadedable content in which you pay for. And if your going to give free content, why not include it in the game from the beginning?

If they had forgotten to add Bloody Palace as you claim, you fucken sheep, then they wouldn't have used the term "DLC" to describe it but the term "update".



So shut your fucken sheep mouth. You pissed me off. Your reasoning is so bullshit.



What the fuck is wrong with my reasoning? Pinpoint it!  Andi will answer to it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 10, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> You're contradicting yourself here.
> A LOT.
> 
> 
> ...



to simplify things.. Bloody Palace is part of DMC, calling it "Free DLC" is basically hypocritical marketing.. especially when Tameem tweeted that they added it because the fans requested it(and they gave it for free).. when in truth they were probably working on it anyways(and them charging for it would have met with even more rage from fans).. 

its like if Naughty Dog promoted their Multiplayer for Uncharted 3 as "Free DLC" when Multiplayer was part of Uncharted 2..


the way i see it, this is one more last resort to try to save this piece of crap game..


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 10, 2013)

Err, Bloody Palace was apart of the series before they decided to flip the reset switch. Anything could have changed, they didn't have to include Bloody Palace at all. Dante having white hair was considered part of the series too, things change when you reset a series


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 10, 2013)

The irony. DmC "Their truth is a lie".
"Their world is a illusion"
"Corporatations , debt bankers etc".

"Money , greed".

Themes of DmC.

And here i am explaining to a sheep that Bloody Palace can not be a DLC or Free, because it's a standard in DMC games.

And that how can they forget Bloody Palace when they have said "We listened to fans"....


Goddammit  Yagami why are you not using your intelligence (i know you have intelligence).




Goova said:


> Err, Bloody Palace was apart of the series before they decided to flip the reset switch. Anything could have changed, they didn't have to include Bloody Palace at all. Dante having white hair was considered part of the series too, things change when you reset a series


They didn't have to include "Dante", but they did.
They didn't have to include the name "DMC", but they did.
They didn't have to include Ebony and Ivory, but they did.
They didn't have to include Devil trigger, but they did.
They didn't have to include Vergil, but they did.
They didn't have to include DMC gameplay, but they did.
They didn't have to include Sparda, but they did.
They didn't have to include Eva, but they did.
They didn't have to include Vergil being playable (like DMC 3), but they did.
They didn't have to include Dante Must die difficulty and others, but they did.

THE FUCKEN POINT:
They are going for a DMC game.


And a DMC game MUST have a Bloody Palace.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 10, 2013)

Khris said:


> to simplify things.. Bloody Palace is part of DMC, calling it "Free DLC" is basically hypocritical marketing.. especially when Tameem tweeted that they added it because the fans requested it(and they gave it for free).. when in truth they were probably working on it anyways(and them charging for it would have met with even more rage from fans)..
> 
> its like if Naughty Dog promoted their Multiplayer for Uncharted 3 as "Free DLC" when Multiplayer was part of Uncharted 2..
> 
> ...



Well, okay

I played DMC1,3 & 4 ( I was told to run away from DMC2 as far as I could. )
So I know about Bloody Palace, never thought this could be a deal breaker.

To me Bloody Palace was nothing more than a cheap way to make the game longer.
Like a boss rush mode or something.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 10, 2013)

Remember when DLC wasn't a cheap and useless gimmick acting through psychology on man's greedy nature?

Oh wait, there never was such a time. Silly me.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 10, 2013)

So many sheeps defending Capcom and Ninja theory...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 10, 2013)

Goova said:


> Err, Bloody Palace was apart of the series before they decided to flip the reset switch. Anything could have changed, they didn't have to include Bloody Palace at all. Dante having white hair was considered part of the series too, things change when you reset a series



not the point.. they could have not added it.. hell they can not add in DMC5.. but when you add it and call it "Free DLC" than you're just marketing your game in hypocritical manner, since FREE + DLC is supposed to = AWESOMAGE.


oh, i am talking about this without factoring if this was on-disc of course  



Yagami1211 said:


> Well, okay
> 
> I played DMC1,3 & 4 ( I was told to run away from DMC2 as far as I could. )
> So I know about Bloody Palace, never thought this could be a deal breaker.
> ...



like i said it doesn't matter what the matter of subject is.. adding something that was already added before as "free dlc" is whats wrong here.. 

they could have added time trials or added a survival mode and called it "free dlc" and it would have been much more tolerable..

but because bloody palace is well established by DMC fans they used it as a marketing tool.. they're like "hey you know that super awesome mode you liked playing all those past games? well we'll be adding it for free because you want it" 

seriously, any human with a functioning brain can realize that double-faced approach  

Tameem "in DmC2 we'll add the final mission as free dlc cuz you requested it, aren't we awesome for giving you free stuff?"


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 10, 2013)

Khris said:


> snip



You made your point clear two posts ago.
It's just that I don't care about Bloody Palace, I remembered it because people talked about it here.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 10, 2013)

it doesn't matter if you like it or not.. just pointing out NT's EDGYYNESSSSS


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 10, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> You made your point clear two posts ago.
> It's just that I don't care about Bloody Palace, I remembered it because people talked about it here.


But that's YOU. You don't. I personally love Bloody Palace.

But whether you love or dont love BLoody Palace, it doesn't change fact that Capcom/NT is lying to fans about them receiving Bloody Palace as FREE DLC.

Because Bloody Palace is a DMC Standard. It is a MUST in DMC games.
It was in DMC 2,3 and 4 and not as DLC in any form.

And now they are giving it to you "for free" when you've paid 60 dollars?
ALSO - HOW CAN THEY FORGET THIS?


DMC Devil May Cry's core or essence is GAMEPLAY: And Bloody Palace is a good part of DMC gameplay.



How can they forget this? HOW? Didn't so called "fans" tell them in good time?



This is bullshit and a lie. They didn't forget it. They decided to release it after launch so that people will think "We are receiving free DLC omg Capcom/Ninja theory are so kind".


And they have fucken succeeded.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 10, 2013)

Khris said:


> it doesn't matter if you like it or not.. just pointing out NT's EDGYYNESSSSS



Fair enough, point taken.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 10, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> Fair enough, point taken.


To add to Kris comments more:

If this wasn't Bloody PAlace but a new concept, it wouldn't have been bad.

But Bloody Palace has been in the full game from DMC 2-4.

So saying "Hey we are giving you free DLC" is actually
"Hey we are giving you something your entitled to as free"


And the godawful attempts they have of "This is a DMC game", "This is the best DMC game", "The better Devil you know", "Better than DMC 3".


How can it be better than past DMC games if it doesn't have Bloody Palace in the full game?


Fact many people are eating up this lie is disgusting me.




I really thought many people would see through the lie. I was wrong .
I provided the sources (stuff to read), and wanted people to interpret it and realize with their logical minds that the "Bloody Palace DLC" 

1) Can not be a DLC
2) Neither free

Because of reasons Kriss and i have mentioned in previous posts.


But people are saying "It's free DLC", "U shud be happy we are even getting it".


Concept of DLC is really content for sale. So it contradicts the "free DLC" statement even more...





Im sorry for being an arsehole towards you, but Capcom and NT are lying about Blood Palace. And that pisses me off that you accept so easily.


None the less. I am done.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 10, 2013)

> Fact many people are eating up this lie is disgusting me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I go with the South Park notion that at least 1/4 of the population is retarded.

Still haven't exactly been proven wrong.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 10, 2013)

"You came to save your mother"
"She isn't sad because she is missing half her heart, it is because you gave up fighting".

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xsu5dRJjQF4[/YOUTUBE]

Meanwhile DmC is "Story innovation"...


P.S right now i wish i had a son...so i could buy him that game.


----------



## Lulu (Jan 10, 2013)

The rage in this thread. Lol. 
Anyway,i have never bothered going to any other site for news on DmC. I get everything here. But like white wolf and others said, that was not supposed to be a dlc in the first place since it is a standard part of the series. I mean,the way some accept this cheap gimmick by nt/capcom (so you think they listen to you and care bout your input) is impressive. Whoever gives them marketing strategies is good.


----------



## TheWhiteDevil (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## Ryan (Jan 10, 2013)

brilliant


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 10, 2013)

I mean he's making fun of you guys, why are you laughing


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 10, 2013)

Your trolling is so weak, I don't even expect you to understand.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 10, 2013)

My troll scouter just exploded.


----------



## Vault (Jan 10, 2013)

Goova said:


> I mean he's making fun of you guys, why are you laughing



Reading comprehension my friend.


----------



## TheWhiteDevil (Jan 10, 2013)

speaking of GAMING JOURNALISM

here's GI's


*Spoiler*: _GAMING JOURNALISM_


----------



## TheWhiteDevil (Jan 10, 2013)

a /v/ anon is posting footage:


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 10, 2013)

This tells you Jim Sterlings stance on DmC:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LoiE6_zjXi4[/YOUTUBE]

Despite sarcasm in the article, he clearly is FOR DmC.
So the "Dante is blatantly better" is actually his view of the case.


It's not just him being sarcastic, he has this opinion as well.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 10, 2013)

This video is private.
ITT threatened.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 10, 2013)

fixed:


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 10, 2013)

TheWhiteDevil said:


> speaking of GAMING JOURNALISM
> 
> here's GI's
> 
> ...



**Stringing together elaborate combos to hit a SSS is extremely satisfying**

You guys know which gif I'm gonna ask.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## Gino (Jan 10, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> You're contradicting yourself here.
> A LOT.
> 
> 
> ...


.........


WhiteWolf said:


> So many sheeps defending Capcom and Ninja theory...


Welcome to me yesterday.


----------



## Gino (Jan 10, 2013)

lol Neogaf



> DMC |OT| And Dino was his name-o
> 
> _*Release dates*_
> PlayStation 3 & Xbox 360
> ...


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 10, 2013)

Sometimes i feel stupid. I give logical arguments/explanation for my case on a topic.

Despite this, i am told i am wrong, and the person replying to me says "Maybe Capcom forgot".

But my logic tells me "How can they forget?". 


But my logic still doesn't help the feeling of being stupid, when people aren't getting my point.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 10, 2013)

Hold on to your butts, here's the Shakespearean ending and TWEEST of the game. I think Tameem truly wrote a story great enough to stand besides the greats of cinema and literature. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pzohOJNvvzE[/YOUTUBE]

Gotta fucking enjoy those mid battle cutscenes, all unskipabble. Just fucking adds to the flow of combat like nothing.


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 10, 2013)

well at least the ending isnt as bad as mass effect 3's :I


----------



## Vault (Jan 10, 2013)

That ending is anticlimatic as hell.


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 10, 2013)

Brb posting that to tameem's twitter


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 10, 2013)

On the right it's Dark Dante, on the Left it's Neo Dante and the "?" is Secret Design.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 10, 2013)

Possibility of unlocking older Dante concept to play as?

Edit: Guess I read this wrong.


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 10, 2013)

Oh wow.
The comments on the ending of DmC are gold.
Main Event is laughing his ass off.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 10, 2013)

Already DmC supporters are sharing to world how this ending is so waaaaaaaaaaay better than DMC 3 fight between VErgil and Dante.

Basically they want Dino and Vino (Dante and Vergil in name only).

And they will go to any extent to make them look good.


I mean come on, did noone expect this shit?




This is basically the same scene as Vergil vs Dante in DMC 3. Just Ninja theory's version of it, with a twist of Dino going all "Oooo ima kill u ", and Kat going all "ooo dont kill, u human, u good".

Tbh its a ok ending. But...it's nothing spectacular.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 10, 2013)

sooo monotone and cliche. not Shakespearean at all. the originals weren't supposed to nor ment to be as such. they were just fun as hell games.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jan 10, 2013)

IF this wasn't a DMC game, it'd s5till be boring. But since it is...this is just LOL.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 10, 2013)

doesnt look like a fun boss fight either.

summon swords, slash beam trap from dmc4, dark slayer, then dobbleganger (what? when'd he have that?) just spam the dodge buttons. PURE SKILLLLL


----------



## Gino (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 10, 2013)

Someone tell Ninja theory that games with fantasy doesn't necessarily need photorealistic graphics.

Which do you prefer guys?


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jan 10, 2013)

Azurel said:
			
		

> It does suck to be them. They can't deal with the idea of the ending being good ('cause they kept hoping this game and story would suck) so, they bring up little stupid nitpicks and say that the fans have lower standards.
> 
> *DmC FOR LIFE.*




...

Is this guy serious? And if you look at all his posts, he looks to be either a troll or a rather one of the few legitimate die hard DmC fans. As in, one of the few people who won't trade in DmC at Gamestop.



			
				ChaserTechWell said:
			
		

> I have been respecting everyone's opinions about DmC and I'm honestly tired of hearing pro-DmC fans calling people haters just because they don't particularly like the game. Especially since Azurel been jabbing at the skeptics in this thread.
> 
> I don't see any pro-DmC person saying that Azurel should be respectful towards the skeptics/antis. I'm just saying.



A sensible and logical man. He hits the main problem with many DmC supporters.



			
				OblivionDante said:
			
		

> Alright..I want to like this game but how can anyone like that ending..? I mean seriously someone said it was better then DMC3..you guys have completely lost it. The fight to start with..was just..god..wtf did they do to the masterpiece Vergil 3 battle? Reviews are saying this is the only good boss fight to top it off and this is the best?! Why do they even fight? Vergil didn't say "I'm gonna enslave all the humans ha ha ha" No he said they rule over them...not something I impale my long lost brother over...then..Vergil..just leaves and that it? I really really hope the rest of the game is far better then this.



It seems that DmC lost another supporter. Good. 

And this guy fucking gets it.

The ending was shit.


----------



## TheWhiteDevil (Jan 10, 2013)

that fucking ending 

but no dino-vergil


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 10, 2013)

TheWhiteDevil said:


> that fucking ending
> 
> but no dino-vergil


----------



## Vergil642 (Jan 10, 2013)

Just in case anyone was wondering just how shitty Vorgil fight is compared to Vergil...



But seriously, this is definitive proof DMC3 has a better ending, a better boss and in general, a better story than DmC. Genuinely disappointed we didn't have Vorgilsaurus. I could at least laugh at that. This is just dull.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 10, 2013)

lady's the best female character, AND SHE WASNT A FUCKING LOVE INTEREST. so take that.


----------



## Big Bοss (Jan 10, 2013)

Vergil642 said:


> Just in case anyone was wondering just how shitty Vorgil fight is compared to Vergil...
> 
> 
> 
> But seriously, this is definitive proof DMC3 has a better ending, a better boss and in general, a better story than DmC. Genuinely disappointed we didn't have Vorgilsaurus. I could at least laugh at that. This is just dull.



The battle dynamic in DMC3 is beautiful while DmC looks fucking tedious as shit, Donte acting like a bitch, while Dante just acts boss all the fight, Vorgil crying like a little girl while Vergil acts like a real man and dies with honor.

Yeah, Dmc is better.

lol no


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jan 10, 2013)

Also, I see that I was right after all. The boss fight with Vorgil in DmC is indeed not even better than the first boss fight with Vergil in DMC3.

The Vorgil boss fight would at least look less tedious if it wasn't for the stupid pauses in between the boss fight. It really upsets the flow and pacing of it.


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 10, 2013)

Well that was a letdown, I was hoping for something more than just a few sparks.


----------



## Gino (Jan 10, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> Sometimes i feel stupid. I give logical arguments/explanation for my case on a topic.
> 
> Despite this, i am told i am wrong, and the person replying to me says "Maybe Capcom forgot".
> 
> ...


I don't know why you feel that way.


Spartan1337 said:


> ...
> 
> Is this guy serious? And if you look at all his posts, he looks to be either a troll or a rather one of the few legitimate die hard DmC fans. As in, one of the few people who won't trade in DmC at Gamestop.




Yes that's guy's a fucking troll.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 10, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cye6HOJ36Qo[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KE1GoVlBUqg[/YOUTUBE]

the former sounds like it came from a clean sharp high quality budget movie.

the latter....feels like a cheap walk in at a club...

i like the calm smooth mellowness in the second part of never surrender, so bonus points for that.


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 10, 2013)

Look at the words above the tv in Zero Punc's towards the end of heavenly sword's demo
they are ...
Fuck You.
It's Like Yahtzee Predicted Ninja Theory would go the route of saying fuck you for real and not just in demos

OMFG.
WE NEED TO LET THE INTERNET KNOW ABOUT THIS.


----------



## TheWhiteDevil (Jan 10, 2013)

In case the video gets taken down

Transcript of the ending of DmC Devil May Cry:

Donte: We beat the bad guy, now the world is good.
Vorgil: Yes, now I can rule the world
Donte: that is bad don't do that
Vorgil: No
Donte: Lets fight

- fight scene -

Donte: I win i am will kill you now
Random bitch: Omg dont do it
Donte: ok
Vorgil: Goodbye
Donte: *brood*

THE END

This has been a story by tameem age 12


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 10, 2013)

you forgot

donte: im an edgy rebel
bitch: my boss wants you
vorgil: im your bro, *exposition*
munnndus: you piece of shit
donte: fuck you
spata: im a wimp
bill o reily: 4th grade political nonsense, goverment>you. cheeseburgers
bitch: im a useless love interest
vorgil: we r brothers afterall
they stop bad guys, everything ok.

yeah deep and phillisophical story telling there. soooo much better than the Shakespearean plays i had to read in literature high school.


----------



## TheWhiteDevil (Jan 10, 2013)

that's more summing up the story

I was aiming for the ending

still, This has been a story by tameem age 12


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 10, 2013)

are your referencing linkara's all star batman & robin review by any chance?


----------



## DedValve (Jan 10, 2013)

So liked what happened in the ending? Why dino let Virgilia go? Why kitty no wub dante right there and then? Why so much brooding and not enough edginess?


----------



## TheWhiteDevil (Jan 10, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> are your referencing linkara's all star batman & robin review by any chance?




tbh, I never saw that review

guess I have to now


----------



## Gino (Jan 10, 2013)

Fucking Zeolots on devilmaycry.org I'm barely doing anything I'm seriously not even trying but I'm flamebaiting trolling etc........ fuck


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 10, 2013)

so i guess the vorgil dlc campaign is gonna be about him throwing a tantrum with his hair bangs down? baaaaww i got beat by my baby bwothaaahhh
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YersIyzsOpc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TheWhiteDevil (Jan 10, 2013)

> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 27 (11 members and 16 guests)



come on out my little friends


----------



## TheWhiteDevil (Jan 10, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> so i guess the vorgil dlc campaign is gonna be about him throwing a tantrum with his hair bangs down? baaaaww i got beat by my baby bwothaaahhh


and will have a retarded ending to work off this cliffhanger


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jan 10, 2013)

Vergil642 said:


> Just in case anyone was wondering just how shitty Vorgil fight is compared to Vergil...
> 
> 
> 
> But seriously, this is definitive proof DMC3 has a better ending, a better boss and in general, a better story than DmC. Genuinely disappointed we didn't have Vorgilsaurus. I could at least laugh at that. This is just dull.



wait a min...

Thats how you end a game? wtf? That was the most boring, dull, anti climatic ending i even seen. I mean the dinosaur Vergil would of been more better in a stupid way. 

DMC3 i was shedding tears to what happened to Vergil especially why he wanted more power. So he doesn't want to his loved ones(Dante) get hurt again thats why he didn't kill him off at the tower.

With this i was crying on how my ten mins was wasted. 

Funny how DMC3 was mroe Shakespearean than this piece of shit


----------



## DedValve (Jan 10, 2013)

GREATEST. STORY. EVER. 

Perfect dialogue unlike the terrible non-canon entries, amazing pacing, serious tone and not all comedic all the time 100%, very deep and makes you think and excited for a sequel!

 I give it a Genuinely Genuine  9/10!

Finally, a DmC game that gets it!


----------



## TheWhiteDevil (Jan 10, 2013)

> In case the video gets taken down
> 
> Transcript of the ending of DmC Devil May Cry:
> 
> ...



no way in hell this is getting left behind


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 10, 2013)

I would have genuinely preferred the Vergilsaurus Rex thing, that at least would be hilarious in its stupidity. This was just boring in its absolute mediocrity.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 10, 2013)

That ending screams PERFECTION. And that boss fight is so beautiful as well. No past DMC games can compare to those visuals and dialogues. Being edgy is the way to go.

I thought that Tameem will screw DMC fans but I was wrong. He stayed true to his promise. He should be Capcom's next President. 

DmC is the best Devil May Cry game ever.

I give it an *89/100* score.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 10, 2013)

sooo vorgils gameplay, thoughts?


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 10, 2013)

makes me doppleganger style T_T


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm sure if there's any Doppelganger kinda move, we're going to able to multiplay with another controller. This game, after all, offers everything that DMC ever did and more.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 10, 2013)

except you know, styles. i miss my trickster, gunslinger and swordmaster. royal guard was my least used style.


----------



## EJ (Jan 10, 2013)

So, this game will flop right? The next DMC will not be a part of this reboot right?


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 10, 2013)

god i hope not. please have this game flop. please! please?


----------



## TheWhiteDevil (Jan 11, 2013)

out of touch with reality they are


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 11, 2013)

People have no idea what they're talking about clearly.

>alleged ending
>actual video showing fight and everything
>similar leak happened with ME3 ending

Fucking lol


----------



## Gino (Jan 11, 2013)

.........


----------



## EJ (Jan 11, 2013)

Gino trying to troll in fcss!


----------



## EJ (Jan 11, 2013)

I find that hard to believe.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 11, 2013)

Denial is not just a river in Egypt.


----------



## Gino (Jan 11, 2013)

Flow said:


> I find that hard to believe.



You don't have a choice.


----------



## Krypton (Jan 11, 2013)

Bestest ending in a game, eveeeeerrrrr!


----------



## EJ (Jan 11, 2013)

Gino said:


> You don't have a choice.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 11, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Hold on to your butts, here's the Shakespearean ending and TWEEST of the game. I think Tameem truly wrote a story great enough to stand besides the greats of cinema and literature.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pzohOJNvvzE[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Gotta fucking enjoy those mid battle cutscenes, all unskipabble. Just fucking adds to the flow of combat like nothing.



so all those cutscenes are unskippable every time you play? 

i really can't see how even pro-DmC fans can enjoy playing this.. and the ending is just "there" lol..


then again it got 89/100, so it must be good.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 11, 2013)

money talks and bullshit walks.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 11, 2013)

but those reviews are genuine


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 11, 2013)

Khris said:


> but those reviews are genuine


Reviews were bought to rate this game lower actually. NT are so modest, they didn't want the game to have only 11/10.

I mean, have you seen that ending. That's 12/10 right there.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 11, 2013)

speaking of reviews.. i wonder if any review will bring up those unskippable cutscenes.. i mean thats a negative, in any game for that matter.. 

well maybe not for games like heavey rain or beyond


----------



## G (Jan 11, 2013)

people will probably buy this over dmc hd collection because of the graphics


----------



## Lulu (Jan 11, 2013)

5 more day. 
I wish krory would jump in this thread and give his honest opinion.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 11, 2013)

so, who wants to bet that IGN will give this game a 10/10 score?


----------



## Gino (Jan 11, 2013)

It got token down now copyright claim by fagcom


----------



## Death Certificate (Jan 11, 2013)

TheWhiteDevil said:


> In case the video gets taken down
> 
> Transcript of the ending of DmC Devil May Cry:
> 
> ...





bloodplzkthxlol said:


> you forgot
> 
> donte: im an edgy rebel
> bitch: my boss wants you
> ...





TheWhiteDevil said:


> that's more summing up the story
> 
> I was aiming for the ending
> 
> still, This has been a story by tameem age 12



Thank you capcom for this AMAZING story, it was totally worth making the game accessible for casuals.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 11, 2013)

biggestluey said:


> I wish krory would jump in this thread and give his honest opinion.



As someone who I honestly think he has good taste in games, I'm pretty sure he won't like this game that much, at least in terms of story.

DmC's ending is DMC 3's only more contrived, out of fucking nowhere and without the emotion.

But hey, Ninja Theory was here for the writing.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 11, 2013)

Krory is a DmC Troll Fan though..


----------



## Velocity (Jan 11, 2013)

Saw the ending. Still can't believe they rehashed the ending of DMC3. Lemme guess - the Mundus battle has Dante and Vergil fighting together, but they say "Fuck you!" instead of "Jackpot!" when they deliver the killing blow.


----------



## Kishido (Jan 11, 2013)

Got the game and enjoy the game more as 4 already... No sarcsm in it

So I'm out of this here and we will never see us again here around


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 11, 2013)

KiShiDo said:


> Got the game and enjoy the game more as 4 already... No sarcsm in it
> 
> So I'm out of this here and we will never see us again here around



Could you please upload videos and send them to me? You can make them private or something so that it wont be noticed on the radar of Youtube copyright.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 11, 2013)

KiShiDo said:


> Got the game and enjoy the game more as 4 already... No sarcsm in it
> 
> So I'm out of this here and we will never see us again here around



I'm assuming whoever gave it to you broke the street date.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 11, 2013)

They fixed the hair. Can you guys stop your bitching and buy already?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 11, 2013)

Why did he get white hair again


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 11, 2013)

That...doesn't look good...


----------



## Big Bοss (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks NT, now I can finally get this game.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 11, 2013)

Goova said:


> Why did he get white hair again



because NT doesn't care about fan reaction.. and the old dante with white hair is shitty looking and a terrible protagonist..


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 11, 2013)

DedValve said:


> They fixed the hair. Can you guys stop your bitching and buy already?



are you serious about your statement?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 11, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> are you serious about your statement?



Of course he is. This game delivered on every single aspect possible. 2013 might as well end tomorrow because this game is Game of the year, all years.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 11, 2013)

Of course I'm serious. Non-Canon Dante was a huge weebu mary sue. This Dante actually looks real and relatable. The game is perfect now.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 11, 2013)

my favorite dante, design-wise will always be anime-dante:-


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 11, 2013)

Sucks that Madhouse fucked up that series, with the exception of a couple of episodes.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 11, 2013)

i actually wanted them to animate the DMC3 manga


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 11, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oBJVihChelU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 11, 2013)

Dam you fools. Stop using sarcasm!
My radar says you are!!


Dont lie to me!!

You Deadvalve and DeathBringer wih bird signature are plotting a sarcasm conspiracy on me arent you????


*Spoiler*: __ 



Seriously please dont take joke to far if you are using sarcasm.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 11, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3YVSow860s[/YOUTUBE]

1 word.

Oscar.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 11, 2013)

Was mundus raping Canon Dante?


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 11, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3YVSow860s[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 1 word.
> 
> Oscar.


Tell me that someone have been tampering with the audio. Because that was awful.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 11, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> Tell me that someone have been tampering with the audio. Because that was awful.



no its *GENUINE*


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 11, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3YVSow860s[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 1 word.
> 
> Oscar.


Triteness of video games writing was forever changed this day.

Good bless you Tameem.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 11, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ePf2GHE8dC0[/YOUTUBE]

Social networks will save the world from the daemons.

Truly we live in the age of power.



Khris said:


> no its *GENUINE*



BGA was taken out just to appreciate the stellar voice acting.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 11, 2013)

Tameem made himself look like Dino early on.
Put a british flag on his jacket.

And now Tameem says in DmC game as part of the story "superninjatam: DEMONS WE HAVE AWOKEN!".


-------


----------



## Big Bοss (Jan 11, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3YVSow860s[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 1 word.
> 
> Oscar.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 11, 2013)

FUCK YOU DUDE.. FUCK YOU FOR LIFE.. YOU ALMOST KILLED ME


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 11, 2013)

i really don't like that british flag on dontes jacket. its just...so distracting


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 11, 2013)

Anyone who said "I wont buy DmC" because there is no white hair "or Dante" in it, and goes on to buy DmC because now it has "Dante" in it (reference to the costumes) are fucken hypocrites.

1) Media mocked you as fanboys, narrowminded, anime morons, nitpickers and more...

2) Capcom and Ninja theory BOTH rejected the character Dante, and ONLY When fan back lash happened did they make DINO look more and more like Dante.


And now your thinking "Ill buy the game now!!!".

Anyone deciding to buy DmC because it features "Dante" as costume, are...simply idiots.
It's not Dante, it's DINO looking like/gimmicking Dante.

That's the HUGE difference.

And then it's the fact NT and Capcom didn't want Dante...



So yeah, if you respect or like Dante, buying this game because of a gimmick costume of Dante is like spitting on yourself. 


P.S The costume...is fucken shit. Looks absoutely crap.


----------



## G (Jan 11, 2013)

This game wins all prizes


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm.

In.

Fucking.

Tears.


----------



## Lulu (Jan 11, 2013)

I guess even the devil does cry after this game.


----------



## The World (Jan 11, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ePf2GHE8dC0[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Social networks will save the world from the daemons.
> 
> ...



superninjatam

EL OH EL


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 11, 2013)

What's worse than DmC, is the supporters.
Many of them are Ninja theory dick riders. 

They seriously dont give a shit if the game is broken.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 11, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I'm.
> 
> In.
> 
> ...





Goddamnit I played that and my dad was passing by when he heard it and I had to explain myself that I was watching the greatest cinematic experience that rose above all the tripe of videogames to stand up with the best of cinema and literary


----------



## Lulu (Jan 11, 2013)

What is the funniest thing to you about this game guys? 
Me its...the comment that says its shakespearian.


----------



## Gino (Jan 11, 2013)

DedValve said:


> They fixed the hair. Can you guys stop your bitching and buy already?


AWWWWWWWWWWW MANNNNNNNNNN


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 11, 2013)

This game isnt even funny. Its really ugly.

I cant laugh at all the disrespect and bullshit.

Capcom: We dont want Dante. If we wanted that wed make DMC 5.
Ninja theory: Dante isntcool anymore. He is outdated and would get laughed out in real life . Even though he's a video game character he will still get laughed out.

Capcom: We understand your angry. But we'll make you happy again.
Ninja theory: Look we made a different character look like Dante. You guys can like him now right?
Capcom: Yeah, look at how he does signs like Dante, red coat like Dante and has white hair! HE EVEN SHITS LIKE DANTE  PLEASE LIKE HIM!


Fans: Why the fuck did you not have Dante as character then if your trying to "please" us? We dont want this poser !


Capcom: Well Hideki Kamiya made Dante. And we wanted to erase his work.


Fans: O.o bad blood?


Ninja theory: Please he has white hair. 

Fans: He's a poser, he's not Dante.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 11, 2013)

new review by the site thesun.co.*uk*

9/10

Other than IGN, this site looks very paid off. Here is why i think that, two articles written by same site:




And here is a quote taken from first article (first link):


> *CAPCOM has teamed up with The Sun* for the launch of their forthcoming hack and slash beat ?em up DmC Devil May Cry?, out 15th January 2013.
> 
> One lucky winner and a +1 will travel to Portugal to see bass music masters and creators of the DmC soundtrack, Noisia, perform live on 22nd December.
> 
> ...




1) They Hype DmC up (their site is from UK as well)
2) THey work with Capcom to celebrate DmC release (a competition collaboration)
3) They give it 9/10



Dont trust them at all.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 11, 2013)

> One lucky winner and a +1 will travel to *Portugal* to see bass music masters and creators of the DmC soundtrack, Noisia, perform live on 22nd December.



Oh my fucking God.

Thank Fucking God I left for Slovenia for some months.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 11, 2013)

full game stream:


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 11, 2013)

> In DMC, you play Dante, the son of Sparda, who finds himself hunted by the god Mundus.
> Dante is trapped in Limbo; a plain of existence sandwiched between the real world and hell, and it’s down to our black-haired, sparkly eyed protagonist to rescue the human race from the brink of extinction.
> 
> But to do that, he'll need to face down hordes of demons and freakish abominations.
> ...




>you play dante
>you fight bad guys
>NT is awesome
>he is half angel and half demon
>*needle gun* that fires *sticky projectiles*
>build up in boss battles via unskippable cuteness
>you know who you'll fight(lolwtf?)
>DmC is bestest, Based Tameem is Based
>9/10


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 11, 2013)

In Past games there have been many of these features. Yet they think that because DmC has it, it means it's innovation.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 11, 2013)

plz flop plz flop plz flop, dont ever come back plzkthxbai


----------



## DedValve (Jan 11, 2013)

biggestluey said:


> What is the funniest thing to you about this game guys?
> Me its...the comment that says its shakespearian.



Explaining to my dad that the gay porn I was watching was actually a piece of storytelling that would stand up against the tripe of video game stories and serve as one of the best shakespearan tales of our generation 

He didn't buy it and now thinks I'm going hell which is the most ironic part of this all. 

That said all this hate for this game is undeserved. This really does have an amazing story that shits all over previous non-canon DmC games









































































*Spoiler*: __ 



for a gay porno :ho


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jan 11, 2013)

GiveRobert20dollars said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o6LbMcd0LxQ[/YOUTUBE]



Ah yes... The Legendary Dark Knight Sparda. Out of all the bastardized characters from the original DMC series, Sparda got the worst of the bastardization. At least they tried to make Donte similar to Dante, even if it failed miserably. Sparda got turned into a fucking gimp who was punished not for rebelling against Mundus directly, but for being in a relationship with an angel and creating nephilims with her.

And dat dialogue in that video...

Mundus: "I AM MUNDUS"
Donte: "You're an asshole!"

...


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 11, 2013)

Despite everything I'm not going to judge it until I play it. I feel like it's too soon to call it the Sonic 06 of the franchise.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jan 11, 2013)

^ You can play the demo for free. It's not like there's gonna be a lot of major differences between the demo and the full game.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jan 11, 2013)

Amatsu said:


> Despite everything I'm not going to judge it until I play it. I feel like it's too soon to call it the Sonic 06 of the franchise.



If you hope this is game is going to be like the DMC series u know and love then you are going to have a bad time.

Honestly buy Rising


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 11, 2013)

Watch this, and then the part two:


And tell me that game i've linked to has little potential.

I KINDA dislike the great focus on cutting enemies (enemies), i dont want to do it alot unless its challenging.

But after watching part 1 and 2 of the link, i saw how the two teams (Kojima + PG), and how the game is shaping up to be pretty decent.


None the less it's a good action game.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 11, 2013)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> If you hope this is game is going to be like the DMC series u know and love then you are going to have a bad time.
> 
> Honestly buy Rising



I don't know. I mean if you think about it DMC4 was a lot like MGS2. Yet that game was still kind of enjoyable.

I mean it's gonna have to be pretty bad to make me hate it.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jan 11, 2013)

After watching those vids and playing the demo, I'd only buy the game if it's five bucks.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 11, 2013)

aaaa im in pain aaaa im acting aaaa


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jan 11, 2013)

IT makes baiten Kaitos look good and that game VA is AWFUL. Watch this, supposed to be on of the touching scenes and I laughed so hard.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm sure in certain areas DmC is good.
Like it has improvements.

But considering DmC has:
1) No Turbomode on console
2) No lock on
3) 30 fps


It isn't a improvement overall, a step down actually.

NOTE: I watched a stream of full game on supposedly hard mode.
And everything i saw pretty much confirmed my expectations.



Focus on story and art (though i must say the graphics weren't as great as i thought in beginning).
The story is coherent but ripped off movies and other sources. For instance it's pretty much a dejavu when you watch Vino and Dino fight...as if you've seen this "kind" of fight before (DMC 3).

And as they focused on story, they recycled most of DMC gameplay on unreal engine.



My rating of DmC with taking DMC serie into account (because DMC serie is the gameplay foundation they used to make DmC):

8.0/10 = mediocre rating, ESPECIALLY for a AAA title with two teams (Capcom and NT) and so much resources at disposal (10+ years of DMC gameplay knowledge).

8.0/10 given by me does not mean the game is GREAT. It means it's a "meh", mediocre, nothing big. It's a overhyped game to be honest.
Even if it can be on pair with DMC 3 gameplay wise, it's still pretty lame and only people who are fans of Ninja theory or dickriders of NT's Dante will defend the story.
Because the story isn't particular great, it's repeating DMC 3 story with Ninja theory's ideas AND Ripping off tons movies (They Live and V for Vendetta for example).


Again 8.0/10 is a very mediocre rating from me. It means the game isn't anything special from a game standpoint, you can buy the DMC HD collection and you will have MUCH better gameplay.
And the story is "Herp derp". Like in one scene Kat (female) says "I never lived to see this day", and i swear to god the voice acting is so dumb. 


The biggest noteable difference i observed between DmC and DMC 3's story is that 1) DmC has more coherent plot  2) and longer.

Other than that you can pinpoint "lame" or "oo that wasnt so great" scenes in both story. Though DMC 3's excitement level goes over the roof (Dante vs Vergil showdown "You got that right"), where as Vino vs Dino is like "ooo we gonna have a showdown, lets slowly back away and put our hands near our swords".


Metal Gear Rising, look out for that game people who love Hack and Slash/Action. And i hope you play it, and if you like it buy it.
Because unlike DmC project, MGR doesn't seem to consist of arseholes telling you bullshit.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jan 11, 2013)

Yeah, and I do understand what Tameem was trying to do. But why do it with DMC series? Why fuck up our beloved series and not make a new IP again like Enslaved?

I enjoy games like that, ICO and SotC being two of my favs, but DMC is not meant to be like that. It's a corny action game nad it should stay that way. What is Turbo mode?


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 11, 2013)

I don't quite get this. It's supposed to be an alternate universe right? Then why can't we treat it as such then with its own canon? It's not really desecrating the old games if it doesn't even take place in the same universe right?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 11, 2013)

So I just wasted 7 hours of my life watching the DmC stream from beginning to end.

It's a mediocre action game and a fucking atrocious DMC game. Don't get this.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jan 11, 2013)

Thx, I won;t watch it. After seeing the ending...:disgusted

Though where is scene where he kills Mundus' kid?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 12, 2013)




----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 12, 2013)

Amatsu said:


> I don't quite get this. It's supposed to be an alternate universe right? Then why can't we treat it as such then with its own canon? It's not really desecrating the old games if it doesn't even take place in the same universe right?



DmC is a project where the publishers and developers pissed on the source material (Dante, creator:Hideki Kamiya, left Capcom), pissed on fans, pissed on Trish (second character) and more that i dont remember.
After NT made their Dino (Dante in name only), fans were angry over white hair and fact Dante have been replaced by a version they never asked for.
Ninja theory said Dante is "laughable in real life" and "outdated", even though he's a videogame character.
Capcom agreed with them.

Why? Because Hideki Kamiya the creator left the company, and they thought "It's time we change this character, and at same time make it look like Dante so that we can forget the one Hideki Kamiya made".


Meanwhile the Gaming media did bullshit articles that lied saying the game was very great and all this. When demo was released to gamers, MANY bugs were found. Gamers also found out the ranking style meter of DmC was dumbed down.
Gamers who disliked DmC were called many names by the media.


At same time the fans of DmC project, and the version of Dante made by Ninja theory (called Dino by DMC fans), joined the controversy and hated on people who disliked DmC. These "new" fans were many already fans of Ninja theory. 

Later it was also revealed that "Ninja theory had received death threats". Death threats that HASNT BEEN SHOWN to public at alll. Death threats that were descriped as "anti DmC metal songs and comics". AGAIN, these particular "death threats" that NT supposedly received have not been shown to anyone. I've SEARCHED TONS for them to see if they were lying or not, because if they were truthful i would know and back them up, and if they weren't i would know that. I believe the so called death threats were anti DmC material blown out of proportions.


AT SAME TIME while DmC is going on, the chances of a DMC 5 game drastically went down in percentage. And Capcom did a "luring" bait game to try make people have the mindset of "I will try DmC since a DMC 5 MIGHT come". They tried to lure people into buying/playing DmC by giving them FALSE HOPE of DMC 5.
And the fans of Ninja theory did this same thing to certain extent. Whenever a topic was created with "DMC is dead" (refering to DMC serie not DmC rebooted serie), fans of Ninja theory would reply saying "There is no FACT that DMC is dead".
When Capcom has CLEARLY invested in DmC and even mentioned a DmC 2 sequal.


If DMC 5 were to happen, it would be announced BEFORE DmC. Like "We will create DMC 5 soon but not yet". But they (CApcom) are waiting simply to see how DmC reboot goes. Because remember DmC the reboot exists because Capcom thought "We want more money, more sales!" - 5M units is what they aimed for.

Also i believe Capcom used hate to market their game. Because they constantly seemed to provoce fans. 

I also firmly believe at least ONE fansite had been paid off.



A Final note about DMC serie

*Spoiler*: __ 



It's dead. And anyone who love the gameplay of DMC should play DMC games that already exist, or try Bayonetta 2 or Metal Gear Rising or Darksiders 2.

Capcom disrespected the character they have rights to (Dante), the fans and even sacrificed DMC for DmC.


In first place Capcom is responisible for ruining the story of DMC. Sure Dante in DMC games is pretty awesome and entertaining, but the seriousness of DMC that DMC 1 had (plotwise) went away pretty much. Then came DMC 2 "Random story about random human seeking to get demon powers".

Then DMC 3 (a ok story but not spectacular, i liked it though honestly).

Then came DMC 4 which is same story mistake as DMC 2. "A random story about random human(s) seeking power through demons, with a new main character".


If you have any respect for yourself, don't wish for DMC 5 made by Capcom.
Wish for the rights to Dante (real Dante) to be handed over to it's creator Hideki Kamiya. Then we can see Dante in a game made by Platinum Game where the gameplay is great.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 12, 2013)

Amatsu said:


> I don't quite get this. It's supposed to be an alternate universe right? Then why can't we treat it as such then with its own canon? It's not really desecrating the old games if it doesn't even take place in the same universe right?



They have no idea what the fuck canon its supposed to be.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 12, 2013)

Amatsu said:


> I don't quite get this. It's supposed to be an alternate universe right? Then why can't we treat it as such then with its own canon? It's not really desecrating the old games if it doesn't even take place in the same universe right?



Same name, same legacy, same expectations. DMC and DmC cannot coexist, there can only be one, and so long as a shitty, subpar action game with terrible writing and gameplay exists, the other game with shitty awesome action game with terrible writing and awesome gameplay cannot exist. 

So why should fans, or anyone for that matter accept this? As an action game it lowers the bar and I don't see how it should be commended for that, as a DMC game it's unacceptable and has no purpose for existing. This was a game that was originally supposed to match Resident Evil in terms of success, this was the only reason for the change, to make an action game be as succesful as a shooter. 

Honestly of all the fucking stupid decisions Capcom makes sometimes...


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 12, 2013)

I hate people who accept "alternative universe" crap.

Companies call it that so that they can do whatever they want with a already popular serie. Because popular series have a fanbase, and they want to have that "extra" foundation of people when they create a product so that they know certain people will take notice of the product. There are AT LEAST 500K DMC fans, by rebooting serie your definetly going to get your producted noticed by most of them.

And DmC story is about corporations lying to you and using you.


Well what do you think "alternative universe" means? I mean by that definition Bayonetta is REALLY a alternative universe of DMC.
Because in Bayonetta there are many references to DMC.


It even mentions that Eva the mother of Dante was a witch, because there is a item in Bayonetta that belonged to her.


So really the ONLY Thing that doesnt make Bayonetta a alternative universe is Capcom the corporatation telling you.
Basically telling you what to think and not.


Dont believe me?

Bayonetta artwork  - who is that guy naked?




And here is the item that belongs to Dante's mother in Bayonetta. NOTE: I asked Hideki Kamiya creator of DMC, he said he had a MAJOR role in DMC 1 story. So this reference to DMC means he had ideas for the further story of DMC.




> *Bracelet of Time*
> 
> Description: Eva, a truly extraordinary witch, entered into contract with a legendary dark knight, and then faced the amassed armies of Inferno. These bracelets were made by her hand, and those wearing them are said to become true masters of Witch Time at their very will.
> Activation: Press and hold (Left Bumper/L1).
> Effect: Holding down taunt will cause witch time to activate instantly, allowing the player to control exactly when and where they wish to exploit witch time's effects. This drains the magic gauge very quickly however, and disables all other ways that witch time would normally be activated.






And the funny thing is, Bayonetta can summon demons.
I picture Eva summoned a demon named Sparda (Dante's father), and rest ...u know.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 12, 2013)

DedValve said:


> Same name, same legacy, same expectations. DMC and DmC cannot coexist, there can only be one, and so long as a shitty, subpar action game with terrible writing and gameplay exists, the other game with shitty awesome action game with terrible writing and awesome gameplay cannot exist.
> 
> So why should fans, or anyone for that matter accept this? As an action game it lowers the bar and I don't see how it should be commended for that, as a DMC game it's unacceptable and has no purpose for existing. This was a game that was originally supposed to match Resident Evil in terms of success, this was the only reason for the change, to make an action game be as succesful as a shooter.
> 
> Honestly of all the fucking stupid decisions Capcom makes sometimes...



I guess because at least it's something DMC related. I mean at least they're not chucking it out the door like they did Megaman. Honestly I'm not defending it or saying everyone should love it. Heck knows I might play it and hate it as much as the rest of you just like DMC2. I'm just saying why not save all the hate for when we have the game in our hands? Or on the other side of the argument. If we treat it as an AU and not compare it to the other games maybe it won't be so bad right? Maybe it'll even be kind of good. Okay I know I'm lying to myself right now but I want to at least try to give this a chance.

But with such an overwhelming amount of hate for it I doubt anything I say could do anything at this point.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 12, 2013)

Amatsu said:


> I guess because at least it's something DMC related. I mean at least they're not chucking it out the door like they did Megaman. Honestly I'm not defending it or saying everyone should love it. Heck knows I might play it and hate it as much as the rest of you just like DMC2. I'm just saying why not save all the hate for when we have the game in our hands? Or on the other side of the argument. If we treat it as an AU and not compare it to the other games maybe it won't be so bad right? Maybe it'll even be kind of good. Okay I know I'm lying to myself right now but I want to at least try to give this a chance.
> 
> But with such an overwhelming amount of hate for it I doubt anything I say could do anything at this point.


Tell me, if you died. And your parents made a clone of you, would you be ok with that?

Or think "at least they have a clone of me".

I mean if you die, you die.

Making a clone of you even though it's a nice thing, is bad.


Personally i would be annoyed if anyone made a clone of me even if it was because they loved me so much ...



And this is how i feel about DMC and the character of it in particular.


If your not going to make the game or the character, then create a fresh and new IP. I don't care if it replaces DMC or has SIMILAR gameplay stuff (like attacks and items), as long as you dont shit on the existing things. And this shows they did it for the money.


But they didnt do that. They had to make a "clone" (a crap one) of DMC, with it's even worse character.




I am not a simple hater. I am saying:
If your not going to create a game i want with a character i like, then its best you dont do anything else.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 12, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> Tell me, if you died. And your parents made a clone of you, would you be ok with that?
> 
> Or think "at least they have a clone of me".
> 
> ...



Honestly I don't know how I would feel about that scenario. It's not something I generally think about so I don't really have an answer for it. But I'm not condoning anyone shitting on the series or the fans for that matter. I just don't really feel like I can have a true opinion of the game until I sit down and play through the whole thing from start to finish.

But since we're on the subject of clones isn't Dante a clone of Leon anyways? Maybe it's not right of me to even compare the two but I'm just putting that out here.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 12, 2013)

Amatsu said:


> Honestly I don't know how I would feel about that scenario. It's not something I generally think about so I don't really have an answer for it. But I'm not condoning anyone shitting on the series or the fans for that matter. I just don't really feel like I can have a true opinion of the game until I sit down and play through the whole thing from start to finish.
> 
> But since we're on the subject of clones isn't Dante a clone of Leon anyways? Maybe it's not right of me to even compare the two but I'm just putting that out here.


Dante was supposed to be a resident evil character. To my knowledge i believe the idea of Dante being a RE character came before Leon's idea.

But yes your spot on that Dante and Leon are alike. Dante has that "Resident Evil" hair cut 


But despite this, Dante became Dante. Leon became Leon.
Nero (in DMC 4) is Nero despite him looking very like Dante's little brother.

Even if the characters look similar, the fact they are named differently is enough way to respect a other character. Because your not trying to piss on a already established character by trying to make a similar character take his spot, like Dino is by replacing Dante (Capcom's vision is that).


You can play the game, and i am sure you think it's pretty ok game.
But before you play DmC alot.

Play DMC 1, 3 and 4 alot.


Because if you judge a game like DmC that is supposed to be reboot of a existing serie by itself - then it's a GREAT GAME. ITS FUCKEN AMAZING.
But if you take into account DmC's gameplay consists mostly of gameplay from DMC serie then you will go "This shit has been done before, what have they improved in DmC?".


Personally my view of DmC is "This shit has been done before".

However, i respect you for wanting to play the game. I have no problem with that. Just explaining that hate towards DmC isn't unreasonable.


Because me, and many people have said, and i swear to god i am not lying:
If DmC wasn't trying to be DMC, and was a new game with new IP name.
New character and story but similar gameplay to DMC:

I would say "Ok thats cool" as in "I respect that".


But they didnt do this. They didnt...
So it's not "Your hating because your hating".
I swear to god i prefer Dino original design over the costume of him where he pretends to be Dante.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 12, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> Dante was supposed to be a resident evil character. To my knowledge i believe the idea of Dante being a RE character came before Leon's idea.
> 
> But yes your spot on that Dante and Leon are alike. Dante has that "Resident Evil" hair cut
> 
> ...



Well actually from what I've learned. DMC was supposed to be RE4, but was dropped for one reason or another, and instead of scrapping what they had they just turned Leon into Dante and made it a different game. So actually Dante IS Leon.

Speaking of DMC4 I look back on it now and I still can't help but make MGS2 comparisons. Down to Nero being Raiden along with how Dante took the back seat but still got to be played as at certain points.

Anyways I have been seeing the argument that Dante's personality in this game is inconsistent with the rest of the series and that's one of the reasons why people hate it, but hasn't Dante always been inconsistent? Dante's personality shifts from game to game. Yeah he's cocky and has one liners, but he's always a different Dante. So I just can't see myself following this argument as to why I should hate it because how is this Dante being inconsistent any different than all the others that came before him? I'm not really arguing the point but I'm just saying is all.

I see this game going two ways. Either it'll be as bad as DMC2 or it's going to be so bad that it's actually good, but nowhere am I saying it's going to be a good game. Especially when it's trying to be the DB Evolution of the DMC series.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 12, 2013)

Dante was supposed to be Leon, but he didn't become him.
It's one thing to think of who a character will be, another who he becomes.

Plus DMC is RE sequal but changed drastically.

@Dante personality
It's been inconsistent yes, but Capcoms fault.

But hes been a unserious joker in DMC 1,3 and 4.
In 2 he was to serious.
In 1 he was serious + funny.
In 3 he was a bit serious and alot joking.

In dmc 4 he was same as 3.



but creator of DMC 1 and Dante left after DMC 1. its why...


@further comment on Leon/Dante
I think Dante looked like Leon at one stage. But again they changed the RE project and instead it became a new game.

And Hideki made the Leon prototype into Dante who now has white hair and red leather clothes and sword.

Instead of blondish hair, two guns and modern look.


----------



## Lulu (Jan 12, 2013)

Amatsu said:


> I guess because at least it's something DMC related. I mean at least they're not chucking it out the door like they did Megaman. Honestly I'm not defending it or saying everyone should love it. Heck knows I might play it and hate it as much as the rest of you just like DMC2. I'm just saying why not save all the hate for when we have the game in our hands? Or on the other side of the argument. If we treat it as an AU and not compare it to the other games maybe it won't be so bad right? Maybe it'll even be kind of good. Okay I know I'm lying to myself right now but I want to at least try to give this a chance.
> 
> But with such an overwhelming amount of hate for it I doubt anything I say could do anything at this point.



some of us are willing to give it a chance. Though we doubt it may pass the test.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 12, 2013)

GOTY         .


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 12, 2013)

lol, i don't rememebr seeing Naruto ever warning to give out bans 



C_Akutabi said:


>



lol


----------



## Lulu (Jan 12, 2013)

Yeah. And i never meant what i said in an offensive way. But i be a law abiding citizen who respects authority so...its cool. Anyway, 3 more days till launch.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 12, 2013)

This thread is getting weird. I come here to explain why this game is a subpar product, then I see 30 posts of whitewolf tl;dring and I barely have any clue what the hell he is talking about. 

Who gives a shit about Dante's origins at this point? How is that relevant now? How about we focus at the actual fucking game? Hell, I'd rather look at funny gifs and original content rather than put up with this.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 12, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> This thread is getting weird. I come here to explain why this game is a subpar product, then I see 30 posts of whitewolf tl;dring and I barely have any clue what the hell he is talking about.
> 
> Who gives a shit about Dante's origins at this point? How is that relevant now? How about we focus at the actual fucking game? Hell, I'd rather look at funny gifs and original content rather than put up with this.


I found a solution to that



> This message is hidden because WhiteWolf is on your ignore list.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 12, 2013)

So DmC 9/10 material


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 12, 2013)

Sure. I mean the story is shit, the gameplay is shit, the visuals are shit, but overall 9/10, yeah.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 12, 2013)

If it got a 10/10 I dunno how much I can take it


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 12, 2013)

What if IGN suddenly rates it 6/10.

Should we all start respecting IGN then? I dunno if I can do it...


----------



## DedValve (Jan 12, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> Tell me, if you died. And your parents made a clone of you, would you be ok with that?
> 
> Or think "at least they have a clone of me".
> 
> ...




[YOUTUBE]rf9ZqFv63Zc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ryan (Jan 12, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> This thread is getting weird. I come here to explain why this game is a subpar product, then I see 30 posts of whitewolf tl;dring and I barely have any clue what the hell he is talking about.
> 
> Who gives a shit about Dante's origins at this point? How is that relevant now? How about we focus at the actual fucking game? Hell, I'd rather look at funny gifs and original content rather than put up with this.


lolz sorry

I repped him yesterday


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 12, 2013)

Twitter world:-

>Tameem: hey, look at my new edgy dog 
>some guy: it looks like a demon
>Tameem: maybe i should name it Cerberus ;D
>some guy: But that requires having 3 heads. Just like on Nephilim, you failed to do your research





Tameem:


----------



## Vergil642 (Jan 12, 2013)

Hey guys, I just found out how badass the new Vergil is. Anyone else seen mission 15? It's in there.


*Spoiler*: __ 



He snipes a baby in the womb like a...nope, sorry, can't do that. Depicting a character murdering a baby is too far for me to be sarcastic about. What the flying fuck Ninja Theory.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jan 12, 2013)

Twitter in my DmC?

#SWAG #YOLO #FUCKYOU #2EDGE4U


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 12, 2013)

Someone needs to make a twitter message saying: #demons WE HAVE WENT TO BED.


----------



## Big Bοss (Jan 12, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> If it got a 10/10 I dunno how much I can take it



10/10 is only fair for this game.



Hatifnatten said:


> What if IGN suddenly rates it 6/10.
> 
> Should we all start respecting IGN then? I dunno if I can do it...



Pls don't let this happen.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jan 12, 2013)

Honestly after all the dick riding that IGN has given to this game. No way its getting a score below an 8.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 12, 2013)

It's funny how the entire plot of DmC is about demons controlling every aspect of our lives and shaping our opinions through social media and that is EXACTLY what is happening in these extremely over positive reviews. 

they control all gaming review sites! Don't believe their lies!#DEmONS


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 12, 2013)

That was already pointed out many months ago.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jan 12, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> That was already pointed out many months ago.



I guess it was lol. 

Been to busy during the last month so i kinda forgot


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 12, 2013)

DedValve said:


> It's funny how the entire plot of DmC is about demons controlling every aspect of our lives and shaping our opinions through social media and that is EXACTLY what is happening in these extremely over positive reviews.
> 
> they control all gaming review sites! Don't believe their lies!#DEmONS



Stick it to the MAN by buying Vergil's Downfall DLC! Only 15 ironic dollars to be a total anarch!


----------



## DedValve (Jan 12, 2013)

twitter talk is the new realtalk right @tamgod? #edgy#demons


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 12, 2013)

Vergil642 said:


> Hey guys, I just found out how badass the new Vergil is. Anyone else seen mission 15? It's in there.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



its edgy so its cool


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 12, 2013)

DmC : Capcom & NT trolled my fandom.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 12, 2013)

tameem has a sick mind


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jan 12, 2013)

is this his definition of "cool"?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 12, 2013)

Lol now the demons are too demon-y


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jan 12, 2013)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> is this his definition of "cool"?



Apparently yes.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jan 12, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]mKzean6v_kY[/YOUTUBE]


*VERGIL: We make quite the team.
DANTE: I?m stronger.
VERGIL: I?m smarter.
DANTE: I?m better-looking.
VERGIL: I?ve got a bigger dick.*

What. The. Fuck.

Is this what Tameem thinks is amazing writing? Seriously? This shit looks like the work of a fucking 13 year old.

At this point, Tameem should REALLY just retract his statement and try to twist it into saying that this story is a parody of other stories that try to be gritty and deep writing.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 12, 2013)

fuck it, I'm not buying this game


----------



## Big Bοss (Jan 12, 2013)

> VERGIL: We make quite the team.
> DANTE: I’m stronger.
> VERGIL: I’m smarter.
> DANTE: I’m better-looking.
> VERGIL: I’ve got a bigger dick.



Hahahahaha I seriously thought this was a joke hahahahahaha oh hell this game is definitely GOAT.


----------



## EJ (Jan 12, 2013)

It's quite sad. This game would of been so much better if they had just made it not a parody and made it a game of it's own.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 12, 2013)

Tameem was actually trolling us all along. It was all deliberate.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 12, 2013)

tameem, you're a clown. a pathetic, sad, strange little man. i don't even pity your work i spit on it.


----------



## EJ (Jan 12, 2013)

YEAH!

*spits on Tameem's work*


----------



## Ryan (Jan 12, 2013)

over two years wasted on this crap, this series can die now 

hopefully, tomb raider will be better 

am I the only one who hates this rope jumping stuff they keep adding to every game? ever since god of war came out, this shit has been a standard move for action games. 

it's shitty


----------



## EJ (Jan 12, 2013)

The series doesn't have to die. If they were smart, they would realize to either not make another "DmC" and just return to the roots or..


----------



## Ryan (Jan 12, 2013)

and I hate how they are restrictive and obvious about where you have to jump


----------



## Velocity (Jan 12, 2013)

Y'know, I don't even want to buy this second-hand any more... The only thing Ninja Theory could have done right was the writing. That's the only thing they're actually any good at, or at least they're supposed to be - and they totally fucked up. We have unnecessary social commentary, terrible one liners, obvious twists...

I don't even know what the heck they think they were doing. It's almost like they went out of their way to make the worst game humanly possible just so Capcom would cancel the contract or something...


----------



## Vergil642 (Jan 12, 2013)

Velocity said:


> Y'know, I don't even want to buy this second-hand any more... The only thing Ninja Theory could have done right was the writing. That's the only thing they're actually any good at, or at least they're supposed to be - and they totally fucked up. We have unnecessary social commentary, terrible one liners, obvious twists...
> 
> I don't even know what the heck they think they were doing. It's almost like they went out of their way to make the worst game humanly possible just so Capcom would cancel the contract or something...



Actually, this is what Ninja Theory's writing is like. Or more specifically, Tameem, who is claiming he's the main guy behind just about everything in story, character, design and writing. Enslaved and Heavenly Sword both had outside writers come in and sort out the shit they'd created. DmC lacks that one saving grace which can be seen by the foetus shooting scene and Vergil and Dante having a dick waving contest by claiming they're superior to the other, culminating in Vergil saying he has a bigger dick. Also, all the "fuck you's" and general Shakespearean writing.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 12, 2013)

Let's force the main villain into a tradeoff between his hostage and his pregnant wife only to shoot the pregnant wife in the womb first only so that she can despair for a few seconds after blowing her head off.

THEN when we confront the main villain, we start talking shit about how awesome it was to kill the pregnant wife and her unborn son.

*THE GOOD GUYS EVERYBODY. *


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 12, 2013)

Reviews say it's a clearly great game.

Haters gonna hate.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 12, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> Reviews say it's a clearly great game.
> 
> Haters gonna hate.



Better yet, they said this game was sophisticated.

This game.

Sophisticated.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 12, 2013)

Velocity said:


> Y'know, I don't even want to buy this second-hand any more... The only thing Ninja Theory could have done right was the writing. That's the only thing they're actually any good at, or at least they're supposed to be - and they totally fucked up. We have unnecessary social commentary, terrible one liners, obvious twists...
> 
> I don't even know what the heck they think they were doing. It's almost like they went out of their way to make the worst game humanly possible just so Capcom would cancel the contract or something...



Actually NT hired screenwriters for their last 2 games so they can't even do that #awesometwitterrealtalk


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 12, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Better yet, they said this game was sophisticated.
> 
> This game.
> 
> Sophisticated.


----------



## Big Bοss (Jan 12, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Let's force the main villain into a tradeoff between his hostage and his pregnant wife only to shoot the pregnant wife in the womb first only so that she can despair for a few seconds after blowing her head off.
> 
> THEN when we confront the main villain, we start talking shit about how awesome it was to kill the pregnant wife and her unborn son.
> 
> *THE GOOD GUYS EVERYBODY. *


----------



## Missing_Nin (Jan 12, 2013)

mundus fight if people havent seen it already.  obviously spoiler.



doesnt look so great.  all other chapters are there too if you wanna watch.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jan 12, 2013)

Watching he live stream of 14/16. God it's like a bad fanfiction.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jan 12, 2013)

> "I AM MUNDAS!"
> 
> "YOUR AN ASSHOLE!"



> About to be killed by demons

> Talk about it on Twitter


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 12, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Better yet, they said this game was sophisticated.
> 
> This game.
> 
> Sophisticated.



Surely it will make you want to drink a fine wine while playing.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 12, 2013)

only 3 more days for the bomb of the century #FIRSTWORLDPRIORITIES


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 12, 2013)

So am I being cool and edgy by wanting to give it the benefit of the doubt or by hating it?


----------



## EJ (Jan 12, 2013)

No just curious. Nothing wrong with that, I still won't play it though m. Doesn't look interesting at all


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 12, 2013)

Spartan1337 said:


> [YOUTUBE]mKzean6v_kY[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> *VERGIL: We make quite the team.
> ...



wow.. like seriously? this is beyond "bad writing".. its really amazing how capcom green lit this shit..


----------



## DedValve (Jan 12, 2013)

So where is the baby killing scene?


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 12, 2013)

So I'm actually watching some of these videos I see on youtube's front page and from what I gathered thus far. This Dante is pretty much DMC3 Dante in personality  with the DMC4 style of gameplay in regards to switching between styles on the fly. Though that's just what I get from watching videos and that doesn't seem too bad to me. I'd rather bash the control scheme and such after I've actually played some of the game, but right now I'm just not feeling the hate.

Then again I thought RE6 was going to be fuck yeah awesome with no problems until I got it and found out it was QTE and chase scene hell.

As for Vergil. I think what he said was pretty accurate. He always was the bigger dick.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 12, 2013)

Spartan1337 said:


> [YOUTUBE]mKzean6v_kY[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> *VERGIL: We make quite the team.
> ...



Dante And Verigl actually sound like brothers now, Not Closeted homos lusting after eachother.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 12, 2013)

yes, cuz brothers all around the world compare dicks and keep reminding each other that they're brothers..


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 12, 2013)

Khris said:


> yes, cuz brothers all around the world compare dicks and keep reminding each other that they're brothers..



I haven't seen the latter out of the game , but  i can assure you we do the former.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 12, 2013)

Amatsu said:


> So I'm actually watching some of these videos I see on youtube's front page and from what I gathered thus far. This Dante is pretty much DMC3 Dante in personality  with the DMC4 style of gameplay in regards to switching between styles on the fly. Though that's just what I get from watching videos and that doesn't seem too bad to me. I'd rather bash the control scheme and such after I've actually played some of the game, but right now I'm just not feeling the hate.
> 
> Then again I thought RE6 was going to be fuck yeah awesome with no problems until I got it and found out it was QTE and chase scene hell.
> 
> As for Vergil. I think what he said was pretty accurate. He always was the bigger dick.



What game have you been watching because whatever it was it actually sounded interesting...unlike DmC. 

Canon Dante is nothing like shriveling old, outdated last gen non-canon dante. They are two completely different characters sharing the same name and Tameem goes out of his way to show this, just watching the cutscenes (seriously where the hell is that damn baby killing scene?) the disparity between the two couldn't be more different. 

And it's not like DMC4 gameplay at all, there is no style switching just weapon switching, demon and angel. 



Is the baby killing scene in mission 15? Because I must have missed it, I think I've seen all of 18, 19 and 20 and in 18 Vergil says he has to kill the baby but at the very beginning of 19 it's the gay rape scene with mundus and canon dante and vergil said he already did the deed. I thought this shit was in the game.

EDIT: God Canon Dante looks ugly with white hair. They really should just stick to black.


----------



## EJ (Jan 12, 2013)

Zen-aku, how did you get homosexual lust from the previous Dante and Vergil? I just looked at them as brothers that despised one another.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 12, 2013)

Flow said:


> Zen-aku, how did you get homosexual lust from the previous Dante and Vergil? I just looked at them as brothers that despised one another.



[YOUTUBE]gQeRRZv8YcM[/YOUTUBE]

*Soft Strings Playing in the backround*

"How About a kiss From your littel brother better yet...."

*reaches Twords his belt* 

"How about a kiss from This"

It practically did the fangirls work for them.

But seriously brothers don't talk like that.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 12, 2013)

DedValve said:


> What game have you been watching because whatever it was it actually sounded interesting...unlike DmC.
> 
> Canon Dante is nothing like shriveling old, outdated last gen non-canon dante. They are two completely different characters sharing the same name and Tameem goes out of his way to show this, just watching the cutscenes (seriously where the hell is that damn baby killing scene?) the disparity between the two couldn't be more different.
> 
> ...



Granted I was watching this

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fmUTINSBPZ8[/YOUTUBE]

and this

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X_sUWgTkKcg&list=UUA1tk_Wa3Lm4hMZ4ssPEuLw&index=3[/YOUTUBE]

But it felt like the way he talked, gave no fucks, and sounded was reminiscent of DMC3 Dante and the way he moved in cutscene as well as gameplay kinda reminded me of when I controlled him in DMC4 when I could just switch between styles on the fly mid fight. Or the fluid gameplay of DMC2 especially when using ebony and ivory.

But again that's why I said I can't really make any judgments going off videos. I actually need to play it to see for myself how well I like the gameplay and controls.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 12, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> I haven't seen the latter out of the game , but  i can assure you we do the former.



no they don't man.. maybe they do that where you live.. but brothers don't compare dicks.. at least thats not the norm of how brothers act..

since "we are brothers after all"


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 12, 2013)

Khris said:


> no they don't man.. maybe they do that where you live.. but brothers don't compare dicks.. at least thats not the norm of how brothers act..


 yeah it is, brother make crude jokes, and comparing dicks, Calling eachother gay all the time. at least here in america, where the hell are you from Iraq?



> since "we are brothers after all"


 Still better then the tripe they were talking in the vid i posted


"let your little brother give you a kiss"


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 12, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> yeah it is, brother make crude jokes, and comparing dicks, Calling eachother gay all the time. at least here in america, where the hell are you from Iraq?


yes, because how people act in America is considered the standard norm for how everyone else acts in the world.. 

and I am from Bahrain, thanx for asking.. 




> Still better then the tripe they were talking in the vid i posted
> 
> 
> "let your little brother give you a kiss"



not really.. even if we consider both lines to be atrocious, i'd still live without a corny ass line like "we're brothers after all"


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 12, 2013)

>brothers comparing dicks

What the literal fuck?


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 12, 2013)

Khris said:


> yes, because how people act in America is considered the standard norm for how everyone else acts in the world..



That could be how American developers think I'm sure.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 12, 2013)

that's how we do stuff in 'Merica 

even though Tameem is from England 



Amatsu said:


> That could be how American developers think I'm sure.



and that's why most 'Merican devolopers are ass..


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 12, 2013)

Khris said:


> yes, because how people act in America is considered the standard norm for how everyone else acts in the world..
> 
> and I am from Bahrain, thanx for asking..


* Googles Bahrain* Hmm Ok I'm gonna try and say this with out sounding like an ass hole... DMC has a target audience, That is main Stream West, We talk like that here, hence the characters do, You are not the majority or the primary target audience.




> not really.. even if we consider both lines to be atrocious, i'd still live without a corny ass line like "we're brothers after all"


 It's not that bad  a line, its just there to tell those who didn't know


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 12, 2013)

Khris said:


> that's how we do stuff in 'Merica
> 
> even though Tameem is from England
> 
> ...



But... But... We Muricans are awesome game designers. After all just look at how we handled Duke Nukem Forever.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 12, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> LMAO, what a load.
> 
> 
> 
> Because lord  know Developers From Japan Or Europe never make bad games



Of course they do. Wasn't saying Americans were the only ones guilty.


----------



## EJ (Jan 12, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> [YOUTUBE]gQeRRZv8YcM[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> *Soft Strings Playing in the backround*
> 
> ...



I saw that scene when I was younger, and I still don't see how you can see that as gay unless you're totally looking for them to be gay. And seeing how this is the only scene you can show, your credibility is taken from you

I will admit however the "How about a kiss from your younger brother" sounds a bit weird/off, but i still don't get anything gay from that.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 12, 2013)

Flow said:


> I saw that scene when I was younger, and I still don't see how you can see that as gay unless you're totally looking for them to be gay. And seeing how this is the only scene you can show, your credibility is taken from you
> 
> I will admit however the "How about a kiss from your younger brother" sounds a bit weird/off, but i still don't get anything gay from that.



1. that's not the only scene i can post its just the one i went with.

2. sounds like you are being willfully blind. I mean there is a reason Deviant art is flood with slash of these too


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 12, 2013)

Khris said:


> so DmC is targeted at superiority complex'ed big brothers with latent homosexuality issues?



You say that like Dante x Vergil fanfiction doesn't exist.


----------



## EJ (Jan 12, 2013)

If that's the one you went with, then it was a horrible choice. And I take it that's the best you can come up with. I honestly don't see how you can see that as gay. 

And the fact that you're defending horrible dialogue like "I have a bigger dick" shows that you're desperately trying to defend this game. This constitutes with you generalizing us Americans that talk about their dick size with their brothers "all the time", and such.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 12, 2013)

Flow said:


> If that's the one you went with, then it was a horrible choice. And I take it that's the best you can come up with. I honestly don't see how you can see that as gay.


 Go look at their finally fight  in DMC3 over jewelry and  how Dante basically talks to him like he dose to lady



> And the fact that you're defending horrible dialogue like "I have a bigger dick"


I'm Defending it cause its a funny line, I think your one of many that are hating on it just to hate,

Like i asked ES you do realize it was a joke right?



> shows that you're desperately trying to defend this game.


 I'm not doing that, I haven't played the game yet i don't know if its good or not.




> This constitutes with you generalizing us Americans that talk about their dick size with their brothers "all the time", and such.


Because i am an average american, with brothers and friends in the age bracket of the characters and Target audience of said game, not a Shut in with limited Contact with real people.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 13, 2013)

So watched playthrough mission 1 of DmC

Not too bad. There was a blatant rip on old dante at 23:13 but besides that the game seems kinda how I expect. Average

Oh  wait, there's the start with the telephone call between Mundus and the President

Now that was just sad, otherwise pretty okay, nothing spectacular. I do like the art of the world though.


----------



## EJ (Jan 13, 2013)

Zen-Aku, my point still stands. The burden of proof is on YOU, considering you're claiming there is homosexual presumed themes by you, which you have yet to post.

You're trying too hard at defending the game, to the point you don't realize that the dialogue is complete shit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 13, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> the old  DMC maybe, this is more the typical Action gamer. in stead of the otaku weeaboos, that thoght Platinum  hair and Chaps were cool


its funny how defensive you're getting with this game 
DMC3 wasn't pure gold in storytelling nor dialogue.. however "my dick is bigger" is a corny ass line that wants to garner cheap laughs.. which isn't even funny.. like i said before, there's bad and there's corny and cheap bad.. this game's the latter. 



> My point is  its a western oriented  game, thats  how most brothers of that age act, you may think its weird as an outsider looking in, but its not



you're hurting me by calling me an outsider 

this isn't my first western game, movie, and/or song.. and i am telling you with experience that this is not the norm...

and its not like we don't act like westerners here.. you'd be surprised  



> Fine write a line, that directly tells the audience that their brothers.
> 
> But you not allowed to have any character say there brothers, but it has to be clear that they are brothers, no "maybe"



(facepalm for not getting the joke here)

its called storytelling hommie, something Ninja Theory are supposedly praised for..




> I'd start with the japanese their games have been pure shit for the last few years, even they know it.
> 
> also video games aren't in a decline.



DmC < every other *mainstream* japanese game made in the last 2-3 years..


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 13, 2013)

Flow said:


> Zen-Aku, my point still stands. The burden of proof is on YOU, considering you're claiming there is homosexual presumed themes by you, which you have yet to post.


 Ive Presented my eveidence twice, If you don't see that it s on you, BUT

Considering you even say the Kiss line is weird, and that iam clearly not the only one who sees it, (like i said  go look on deviant art, Tumblr, or  Youtube, you will be swimming in Slash), I don't feel i have to illustrate how That the vibes where there 



> You're trying too hard at defending the game, to the point you don't realize that the dialogue is complete shit.


Because you have yet to give a reason why its shit? Its an immature joke, but I don't think being immature or a joke makes it inherently bad, its bad explain, "prove it"


----------



## zenieth (Jan 13, 2013)

It looks god awfully easy though.

The game could benefit from either those enemies being a lot faster

or there being a lot more of them.


----------



## EJ (Jan 13, 2013)

It's shitty dialogue, and you have yet to post any " hard gay material" in the previous DMC games between Dante and Vergil. You're just saying "I posted evidence" when no, it really isn't.

The game is shit in other ways, and I don't have to post why. Read the thread.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 13, 2013)

Khris said:


> its funny how defensive you're getting with this game


...I'm not defensive we are having a conversation, maybe you  don't know how to have a real one 





> you're hurting me by calling me an outsider


It's what you are, its not an insult is a fact in the context of the discussion we are having



> this isn't my first western game, movie, and/or song.. and i am telling you with experience that this is not the norm...


 So what you are you've never played/Watched a move were e a close knit group makes jokes about each others masculinity, Sexuality, Intelgenc or any thing else?







> its called storytelling hommie, something Ninja Theory are supposedly praised for..


 So you can't do it is what yoursaying






> DmC < every other *mainstream* japanese game made in the last 2-3 years.


 It's not even out yet, i guarantee would bet my left nut its better then OneChanbara


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 13, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> the old  DMC maybe, this is more the typical Action gamer. in stead of the otaku weeaboos, that thoght* Platinum  hair* and Chaps were cool



Well DmC doesn't ultimately change that  



Zen-aku said:


> Considering you even say the Kiss line is weird, and that iam clearly not the only one who sees it, (like i said  go look on deviant art, Tumblr, or  Youtube, you will be swimming in Slash), I don't feel i have to illustrate how That the vibes where there





Why bring fan stuff up in this?  

People don't need a deep reason to draw fanart like that. It literally comes down to just having two hot guys to draw. What about when slash stuff starts appearing for the new Dante and Vergil? Will they then be "gayer" to you?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 13, 2013)

C_Akutabi said:


> Well DmC doesn't ultimately change that


aww.


[/QUOTE]What about when slash stuff starts appearing for the new Dante and Vergil? Will they then be "gayer" to you?[/QUOTE]
dunno yet, So far Dante doesn't sound like he wants into virgils pants like in DMC3 when they talk but ive only seen a liitlle game play


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 13, 2013)

So what if they copied the angel and devil weapons from better games like Dante's Inferno... What? It was a good game.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 13, 2013)

a cocaine overdose is better than onechebara.

That's not exactly a high standard.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 13, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> dunno yet, So far Dante doesn't sound like he wants into virgils pants like in DMC3 when they talk but ive only seen a liitlle game play



Slash fiction and art does not just come down to how audiences interpret the characters (unless the fan doing it is really delusional). Are there two guys? Are they both attractive? That's all that they need. 

There has been slash stuff for DMC since 1 and that was all between Dante and Nelo Angelo. So are there now "homo vibes" in DMC1?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 13, 2013)

C_Akutabi said:


> Slash fiction and art does not just come down to how audiences interpret the characters (unless the fan doing it is really delusional). Are there two guys? Are they both attractive? That's all that they need.
> 
> There has been slash stuff for DMC since 1 and that was all between Dante and Nelo Angelo. So are there now "homo vibes" in DMC1?



No because the nelo Stuff takes  big back seat to the other i*c*st vibes that game throws at you.

or are you gonna tell me That the stuff with Trish is all in my head too


----------



## EJ (Jan 13, 2013)

> 1. I never said it was "hard gay", my original post Said "Closeted", So that's a reading fail on your part.



Nah, but you're implying that there is a reason why there is a lot of gay fanfiction between the two. You even took a scene that literally had no homosexual vibes in it, and made it something of it's own, saying "Look at the way he reaches for his gun, and the way he said he wanted to kiss him". Seems to me you're one of the few that saw how gay that was in this thread, next to yaoi fans. 




> 2. Didn't you give me shit for not providing enough proof, but now you refuse to give me any proof, Your a bigger hypocrite then the guy in your sig
> __________________



The burden of proof is on you. LOL

Are you telling me to find proof to prove that there is no homosexual scenes in DMC? Yeah, nice try.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 13, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> No because the nelo Stuff takes  big back seat to the other i*c*st vibes that game throws at you.
> 
> or are you gonna tell me That the stuff with Trish is all in my head too



So Dante had a thing for a girl who looked like his mom. It's not like she was actually his mom. He just wanted to fill her dark soul with LIIIIIIIIIIIIIIGHT!


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 13, 2013)

Flow said:


> Nah, but you're implying that there is a reason why there is a lot of gay fanfiction between the two. You even took a scene that literally had no homosexual vibes in it


 except there are you even agreed, you asked for an example so i showed you an example of what made me say there were gay over tones, to which you even said was weird. You wanted me to give you some thing that changed you mind, when all i was obligated to show was what i feel had  incestual homo erotic undertones








> Are you telling me to find proof to prove that there is no homosexual scenes in DMC? Yeah, nice try.


Wow you have a hard time following a simple  Conversation don't you.

I asked you fro proof of how that was bad dialogue. Explain.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 13, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> ...I'm not defensive we are having a conversation, maybe you  don't know how to have a real one


yes, cuz i am snipping your posts and picking what-liners to reply to 

but i'll keep this simple as you have done this to me before IIRC. regardless of how DMC3 was written, this dialogue is aimed to get cheap giggles, and like i said its not even funny..  



> It's what you are, its not an insult is a fact in the context of the discussion we are having


i am only an outsider by name.. if i have access to how westerns act and speak and have daily contact with them, than i am not an "outsider" now am i? 




> So what you are you've never played/Watched a move were e a close knit group makes jokes about each others masculinity, Sexuality, Intelgenc or any thing else?


sure i did.. but not as cheesy 

and not between seemingly straight brothers 





> So you can't do it is what yoursaying


like i said, its called storytelling, something i am quite positive that you have no taste in  




> It's not even out yet, i guarantee would bet my left nut its better then OneChanbara



i've never played OneChanbara but i an assure that no matter what, i won't hate it as much as i do DmC.. cuz you know, that title shat on an established fan-favorite franchise.. which capcom/NT used just to garner sales/marketing for the game.. i bet you no one would even care about this game if it was not called DMC.. *using that name is a factor..  *


----------



## zenieth (Jan 13, 2013)

early into mission 2 playthrough.

Dino's pretty alright so far

Vino's terrible

Kat's meh...

Looking at this massion

it reminds me of  DMC 

The locale anyways

and it really would benefit if all these damned doors led somewhere.

Some nonlinear past retelling would be good you know

like pieces of a puzzle that you work together

rather than point a to point b to point c.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 13, 2013)

zenieth said:


> *It looks god awfully easy though.
> *
> The game could benefit from either those enemies being a lot faster
> 
> or there being a lot more of them.



Because it is. To the point that harder modes aren't much different.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 13, 2013)

Khris said:


> yes, cuz i am snipping your posts and picking what-liners to reply to


 Don't really care honestly



> but i'll keep this simple as you have done this to me before IIRC. regardless of how DMC3 was written, this dialogue is aimed to get cheap giggles, and like i said its not even funny..


 wow  thats a uslees thign to hold onto




> i am only an outsider by name.. if i have access to how westerns act and speak and have daily contact with them, than i am not an "outsider" now am i?


I watch a ton of anime that doesn't make me Japanese





> sure i did.. but not as cheesy
> 
> and not between seemingly straight brothers


 i can't Belive that, I know how  American Machismo makes






> like i said, its called storytelling, something i am quite positive that you have no taste in


 so not only can you not back up your talk, now your resorting to insults. typical





> i've never played OneChanbara but i an assure that no matter what, i won't hate it as much as i do DmC.. cuz you know, that title shat on an established fan-favorite franchise.. which capcom/NT used just to garner sales/marketing for the game.. i bet you no one would even care about this game if it was not called DMC.. *using that name is a factor..  *


You made a comment based on the quality of the game, so your butt hurt is not a factor, also thank you for admitting that your a biased butt hurt fanboy, i mean i already knew, but now i can just end the conversation.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 13, 2013)

Don't know if it's been mentioned before but only white-haired and Super Dante are unlocked in the game. The rest of these you pay for or get in special editions. 





Zen-aku said:


> No because the nelo Stuff takes  big back seat to the other i*c*st vibes that game throws at you.
> 
> or are you gonna tell me That the stuff with Trish is all in my head too



Don't go trying to change the subject. You claimed slash fiction is evidence of a character's "gayness." By your logic, Dante has come off as gay since 1 because the fangirls have been writing slash fiction of him since 1. And mostly slash fiction. But almost every series has slash fiction. It's the fantasy of fangirls. It's existence does not support or deny a character's actual sexuality.  

Also, what about the Nevan scene where Dante grabs his belt then pulls out his sword? And there is Dante/Nevan fiction too so combined with Vergil obviously Dante is bisexual in the game


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 13, 2013)

C_Akutabi said:


> Don't know if it's been mentioned before but only white-haired and Super Dante are unlocked in the game. The rest of these you pay for or get in special editions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay for at least this I'm willing to say FUCK YOU CAPCOM! Seriously I'm sick of your Disc Locked Content bullshit


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 13, 2013)

Amatsu said:


> Okay for at least this I'm willing to say FUCK YOU CAPCOM! Seriously I'm sick of your Disc Locked Content bullshit



There's been no confirmation about being on the disc or not. Just that beating the game unlocks white-haired Dante and beating DMD unlocks Super Dante.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 13, 2013)

Another thing I dislike is how most angels are just phoned int

Human + wings = angel.


I mean come on people, there's descriptions of these guys

and it's not just human +wings


I mean cloaks made of fucking lightning
*
LIGHTNING*


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 13, 2013)

C_Akutabi said:


> There's been no confirmation about being on the disc or not. Just that beating the game unlocks white-haired Dante and beating DMD unlocks Super Dante.



Maybe not official confirmation but chances are it is on the disc. Capcom's pulled this way too many times for it to be any different this time.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 13, 2013)

So who has spoilers to share, I want to hear all the retarded stuff.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 13, 2013)

zenieth said:


> Another thing I dislike is how most angels are just phoned int
> 
> Human + wings = angel.
> 
> ...



being creative with the designs takes effort though

and we all know how they feel about effort


----------



## zenieth (Jan 13, 2013)

New Thundercats is pretty legit.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 13, 2013)

Sephiroth said:


> So who has spoilers to share, I want to hear all the retarded stuff.



I'll get right to the final boss fight


*Spoiler*: __ 



-WE WON YAY

Vergil - NOW WE CAN RULE!

Dante - BUT THAT'S BAD

Vergil -DANTE HUMANS ARE WEAK

Dante - NO, WE MUST NOT BECOME THE DEMONS

Vergil - BUT WE'RE THE DEMONS!

Kat - GUYS DON'T FIGHT!

Vergil -BACK TO THE KITCHEN, WOMAN!
*slooooow boring fight, lame music, boss falls to the ground after every four hits, can not even compare to a magazine picture of DMC3's last battle and that was years ago on PS2*

Dante - I WON, NOW KILL YOU

Vergil - NO DANTE WE'RE FAMILY SAVE ME SQUIRREL GIRL

Kat - DANTE NO HE'S YOUR BRO

Dante - OK NO KILL YOU BUT I PROTECT THE HUMANS

Vergil - WHATEVER SEE YOU IN SEQUEL LOVE YOU BRO

Dante - WHO AM I SQUIRREL GIRL?

*touches his face with the hands she uses to milk chipmunk's cum^*

Kat - YOUR THE DANTE 

THE END

Special thanks to the DMC IGN boards for providing this

Throughout this no one acknowledges that half of Dante's hair is now permanently white. 

^One of the ingredients in Kat's magic spray paint is squirrel semen.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 13, 2013)

yeah i got to the point about squirrel semen.

that's

ugh


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 13, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Donte the child killer........

Has a nice ring to it?


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 13, 2013)

I'll admit... That writing is about as shitty as any PR adaptation made by Saban, and yeah compared to DMC3 Dante and Vergil are being pretty gay.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 13, 2013)

They really nerfed Sparda in this game. He used to be a one-demon army that fought off the hordes of hell. And he kept it like that for 2,000 years

 Now he just knocked up the wrong woman and got locked up for it


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 13, 2013)

It almost reminded me how Power Rangers Samurai tried to be Shinkenger so much that it just made it suck worse... That's what "that brilliant writing" came off to me as.  I'm beginning to see why people hate it, and yet I still don't want to hate it.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 13, 2013)

Random dream world looks rather nice if empty


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 13, 2013)

Amatsu said:


> It almost reminded me how *Power Rangers Samurai *tried to be Shinkenger so much that it just made it suck worse... That's what "that brilliant writing" came off to me as.  I'm beginning to see why people hate it, and yet I still don't want to hate it.



Oh fucking god.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 13, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Oh fucking god.



I'm trying to hold off until after I beat it to shit all over it. It's becoming a lot harder now though. Especially after those videos.


And yeah Samurai was awful. I didn't think they could make Shinkenger worse but they did.


----------



## Big Bοss (Jan 13, 2013)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> FUCK      YOU


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 13, 2013)

Amatsu said:


> I'm trying to hold off until after I beat it to shit all over it. It's becoming a lot harder now though. Especially after those videos.
> 
> 
> And yeah Samurai was awful. I didn't think they could make Shinkenger worse but they did.



Puns, puns everywhere.

Not even older PR series did that type of shit every episode.

And the characters are so annoying that I just wanna punch them.

Then again, not everyone can be Tommy.

The only good ones out of Samurai were Deker and his girl. That's it.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 13, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Puns, puns everywhere.
> 
> Not even older PR series did that type of shit every episode.
> 
> ...



Oh believe me. Just watch Shinkenger and then after that watch Power Rangers Samurai. It is line for line the same show but with wooden, cardboard cutout actors reading off cue cards in a monotone voice, and even when they try to be different from Shinkenger they fuck that up too. In fact they fuck up trying to even be Shinkenger. It's why I started calling it The Bulk Show after a while. Mega Force looks like it's going to be even worse.

If that is what DmC is compared to the original games. Man I'm really gonna hate this game, and here I was trying to be nice and give it a chance.

And I didn't like what Samurai did to Juzo and Taiyu. That new backstory for both of them was just stupid.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 13, 2013)

Bulk and Spike's daily training was a better story.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 13, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Bulk and Spike's daily training was a better story.



Heck I saw the finale and I realized the truth. It wasn't about power rangers. It was about Bulk and Skull's reunion in the final episode. That was what the show was leading up too all along.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 13, 2013)

Bulk tried not to be Shinkenger, therefore was better for it.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 13, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Bulk tried not to be Shinkenger, therefore was better for it.



Well he still gets the nickname ShinkenBulk or people just outright call him the Shinken Brown of the series. Which makes a lot of sense.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 13, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oGuQAWqRYmg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 13, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oGuQAWqRYmg[/YOUTUBE]



Honestly I'm surprised they didn't do this with Bulk.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1mv9ej2ITUg[/YOUTUBE]

Sorry to be off topic by the way. It's just that those videos of DmC brought up bad memories.


----------



## Gino (Jan 13, 2013)

Amatsu said:


> Honestly I'm surprised they didn't do this with Bulk.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 13, 2013)




----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 13, 2013)




----------



## Gino (Jan 13, 2013)

jesus fucking christ.........


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 13, 2013)

Tameem almighty!


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 13, 2013)

didnt tameem threaten to sue if someone gave off this...lackluster hollow copy cat try to be deep plot?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 13, 2013)

Amatsu said:


> So am I being cool and edgy by wanting to give it the benefit of the doubt or by hating it?



Give it the benefit of the doubt?What could be left to give doubt to?After seeing all the vids posted here, the demos, the interviews and previous trailers there is nothing decent here. The Dialogue looks like it was written by a 12 year old, a sick 12 year old.

Tameem's idea of cool is cursing, killing babies, comparing dick sizes and worse. The gameplay is very easy, the voice acting looked better in the One Rock trailer(actually the game itself looked a 100,000x better in that trailer), the story is'nt even decent, cutscenes that interupt fights and yet they try to push this as better than the previous DMC games while paying other sites to not talk shit about this.

This game getting 8/10 type reviews is mind blowing. The dialogue is'nt corny in a good way, it's just profanity and badly at that. 

Mundus: I am Mundus
Donte: You're an asshole

Vergil:I have the bigger dick

Mundus: Me a god versus you a piece of shit

Donte:Fuck you!Fuck you!Fuck you!

This is considered good?Shame on those sites that sold their soul for cash to peddle this tripe.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 13, 2013)

Only the magic of DmC would make posters compete on who has the bigger ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) factor.

Magic of literature. And I see Naruto is having a busy day.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 13, 2013)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Give it the benefit of the doubt?What could be left to give doubt to?After seeing all the vids posted here, the demos, the interviews and previous trailers there is nothing decent here. The Dialogue looks like it was written by a 12 year old, a sick 12 year old.
> 
> Tameem's idea of cool is cursing, killing babies, comparing dick sizes and worse. The gameplay is very easy, the voice acting looked better in the One Rock trailer(actually the game itself looked a 100,000x better in that trailer), the story is'nt even decent, cutscenes that interupt fights and yet they try to push this as better than the previous DMC games while paying other sites to not talk shit about this.
> 
> ...



Yeah... You kinda jumped on that post a bit too late.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jan 13, 2013)

This game should get a movie adaptation made by Uwe Boll.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 13, 2013)

With Michael Bay working as well. Two master directors will be needed to bring Tameem's vision to the big screen. The game could have been good but both NT+Capcom dropped the ball hard here.

@Amatsu: Did'nt see the previous page so my bad.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 13, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E15x3nTagSQ[/YOUTUBE]

Better quality for maximum wubeth.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 13, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]QNqwWsKgvjU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 13, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aEFK_O4CF0U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 13, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E15x3nTagSQ[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Better quality for maximum wubeth.



We have absolute proof now.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 13, 2013)

Where's Hatif and whitewolf? 

I would've thought they got banned ages ago, surprised it took this long. 


I can't wait for the Paul Anderson movie!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 13, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]mnAQntvJYP8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Not Sure (Jan 13, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E15x3nTagSQ[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Better quality for maximum wubeth.



Soooo...Vergil's Devil Trigger just makes him more fabulous?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 13, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E15x3nTagSQ[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Better quality for maximum wubeth.


Such kwality.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 13, 2013)

I like how no one in the entire game, even Donte, acknowledged that his hair turned white.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 13, 2013)

Cause it was added two months ago most likely 

"Fans want white hair. Okay, press invert color button here".


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 13, 2013)

> "This is also the first game I've written, cast and directed myself.
> 
> If i do my job right, you should be seeing a story of Dante that breaks the myth that all videogame stories are trite and will never stand up to the best that theatre and film have to offer. "





So, folks. Did he?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 13, 2013)

Tom Bombadil said:


> So, folks. Did he?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 13, 2013)

Still hard to believe he actually said that.

I wonder was that a PR move or he just really wanted this game to fail. Maybe that's the thing, he hates his company and wants to retire but contract obligations hold him back.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 13, 2013)

That can't be serious, there is no way he thinks this is decent let alone comparable to the best theatre and film offers. Tameem is a sick and delusional man.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 13, 2013)

All video game stories are TRITE. All except DmC of course, Mass Effect has been proven trite since 3, The Walking Dead is nothing more than Walking Trite on Trite, Heavy Rain? Hah! More like Heavy Trite! Am I right or am I right? Naughty Dog, Bethesda, Obsidian, Bioware, Telltale? TRRRIIIIIIIIITTTTTEEEEEE.

I can't wait to compare dick sizes in two days. I even got the measuring tape out (the special edition should come with a special edition middle finger measuring tape).


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jan 13, 2013)

> "This is also the first game I've written, cast and directed myself.
> 
> If i do my job right, you should be seeing a story of Dante that breaks the myth that all videogame stories are trite and will never stand up to the best that theatre and film have to offer. "



Seems like he didn't.


----------



## Big Bοss (Jan 13, 2013)

Tom Bombadil said:


> So, folks. Did he?



Oh he did break something, but it wasn't what he was expecting.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 13, 2013)

Tom Bombadil said:


> So, folks. Did he?



Only if he considers the best theatre and film have to offer as being the shooting of unborn babies, comparison of dick lengths, calling the final boss an asshole, repetitious use of "fuck you!" and the pointless decision to make the main character have a different hair colour to the one he has had for over 11 years if he's going to have his old colour back by the end of it anyway.

Oh, and Twitter. 'Cause the only thing better than social commentary is social networking.


----------



## Big Bοss (Jan 13, 2013)

Sounds like a job well done to me.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 13, 2013)

DmC moved me in ways that not even the best of books or movies ever could. Just not in ways that where good, so in a way he really did do his job right. Congratulations based Tameem.


----------



## Wicked (Jan 13, 2013)

Still complaining about this game? 

Got old months ago.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 13, 2013)

Complaining about people complaining about this game? 

Never was not old.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 13, 2013)

Big Bοss said:


> Sounds like a job well done to me.



I tell you what I'm hyped for

I'll finally get a ps3 because of this.


----------



## Big Bοss (Jan 13, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I tell you what I'm hyped for
> 
> I'll finally get a ps3 because of this.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm also hyped for


----------



## DedValve (Jan 13, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I tell you what I'm hyped for
> 
> I'll finally get a ps3 because of this.



You don't have a PS360 or just a 360? Cause this is multiplatform as well if you didn't know. 

I can't wait to fight big boss on my firey golden flying unicorn whale


----------



## Big Bοss (Jan 13, 2013)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> I'm also hyped for



I have hopes that this game will give us what Ninja Gaiden 3 and DmC couldn't.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 13, 2013)

Given that Revengeance is made by PlatinumGames, I think we can safely say it'll be at least as epic in terms of gameplay as Bayonetta. Possibly moreso since you play as a cyborg ninja of awesomeness. Which is kinda hilarious since everyone hated the guy at first.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 13, 2013)

Velocity said:


> Given that Revengeance is made by PlatinumGames, I think we can safely say it'll be at least as epic in terms of gameplay as Bayonetta. Possibly moreso since you play as a cyborg ninja of awesomeness. Which is kinda hilarious since everyone hated the guy at first.


Plus it has the best name ever.
Never let engrish stop you in deciding the name of the game


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jan 13, 2013)

Finally got Bayonetta. Can;t play it because 360, the one I bought cause the old one screwed up on me, will not show up on the TV. Irony.


----------



## Spirit King (Jan 13, 2013)

I do wonder how the two games will compare critically.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 13, 2013)

DedValve said:


> All video game stories are TRITE. All except DmC of course, Mass Effect has been proven trite since 3, The Walking Dead is nothing more than Walking Trite on Trite, Heavy Rain? Hah! More like Heavy Trite! Am I right or am I right? Naughty Dog, Bethesda, Obsidian, Bioware, Telltale? TRRRIIIIIIIIITTTTTEEEEEE.
> 
> I can't wait to compare dick sizes in two days. I even got the measuring tape out (the special edition should come with a special edition middle finger measuring tape).



Uncharted is SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO trite compared to DmC


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 13, 2013)

Meanwhile Anarchy Reigns gets like 7/10 reviews


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 13, 2013)

I finally understand why Xplay decided to end its show now. So that they could avoid giving DmC a five out of five. Since you know that they would.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 13, 2013)

Tom Bombadil said:


> So, folks. Did he?







Hatifnatten said:


> Meanwhile Anarchy Reigns gets like 7/10 reviews



not enough fuck yous


----------



## DedValve (Jan 13, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> Meanwhile Anarchy Reigns gets like 7/10 reviews



What? Anarchy Reigns deserves so much worse than that. I was soooo hyped for the game but come release day I couldn't have been more disappointed at the tripe I got. The singleplayer was practically non-existent with a cliche'd story and I saw the ending a mile away, two miles away, hell I saw it 3 miles away!

The characters where bland and pale and had no personality in them, the dialogue was fucking awful omg, the action was WAAAY to fast. I almost had a seizure at 60 fps. I'm not japanese, I don't have any HD contacts to view games at that pace. Speaking of the game screamed Japanesey. It had that tripe Bayonetta which made no sense at all since she's not even in the story!! Or the same universe!

Probably would have been better if Platinum payed me in cash. Their check bounced. 2/10.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 13, 2013)

Those fucking 60fps. Maybe people of the future will learn how to handle them.

Way too much for this generation.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jan 13, 2013)

I bet Revengeance will get 5/10 for being too hard and requiring skills and for not being edgy.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 13, 2013)

Raiden is not EDGYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## DedValve (Jan 13, 2013)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> I bet Revengeance will get 5/10 for being too hard and requiring skills and for not being edgy.



Again, this is because Platinum's check keeps bouncing. Apparently they tried to setup their paypal and being the stupid japanese people they are they don't fully understand our awesome westerness or paypal so they couldn't link their bank to paypal and they keep signing checks to reviewers with fucking paypal checks THAT HAS NO MONETARY VALUE. 

Platinum are such newbs, Ninja Theory on the other hand has Capcom supporting them and Capcom pays you in bitches. Fine bitches at that. Not the cheap crap you can pick up from the boston sewers.


EDIT: Does anybody here have a picture of Dante doing an MGS style salute? Or a Raiden one?


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 13, 2013)

Khris said:


> Raiden is not EDGYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY



I suppose when DMC's attempt at copying MGS2 didn't work in regards to Nero they had the brilliant idea of trying to make the series as much of a Michael Bay movie as possible because that's what Americans like. 

As for Metal Gear Rising I liked it better when it was called Shinobi


----------



## Vergil642 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> Plus it has the best name ever.
> Never let engrish stop you in deciding the name of the game



This may shock you old boy, but "Revengeance" is a real word.

Though admittedly this does not change the fact that Platinum may have had a little spelling error when translating and just lucked out.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 13, 2013)

Honestly I expect revengeance to be on the same level as Operation Raccoon City so I never had any expectations for it. Though I actually found ORC fun.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 13, 2013)

The exception is that Operation Raccoon City was a shitty cash in that was rushed by a handful of unheard developers that at the time only made PSP games. 

Platinum on the other hand has proven success after success (critically anyways) and has a bunch of extremely talented people, many from Capcoms best and brightest that have a very fast and clean development cycle. 

The two may be similar in the terms of both being extremely action orientated spin-offs but the developers behind them couldn't be more different and it shows everywhere. ORC was a mess and Rising is already proving to be better than Bayonetta.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 13, 2013)

the last game i was so hyped for was force unleashed 1. that game dissapointed me so freaking much, i learned my lesson after that.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 14, 2013)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> I'm also hyped for



I still love that people compare and contrast this to Revengeance when it's like comparing a fresh apple to a rotting one in the dumpster 

I think we all know which one is fresh and which one is rotting


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 14, 2013)

whoa whoa whoa
konami and plat games are making MGR:R

O:


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 14, 2013)

Adam Sessler Review

[YOUTUBE]rRyN6qUZ9Mc[/YOUTUBE]

How could he not appreciate the Shakespearean writing?


----------



## Vergil642 (Jan 14, 2013)

C_Akutabi said:


> Adam Sessler Review
> 
> [YOUTUBE]rRyN6qUZ9Mc[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> How could he not appreciate the Shakespearean writing?



Not a GENUINE review folks.

89/100


----------



## zenieth (Jan 14, 2013)

3/5

that's

60/100

le gaspe


----------



## Gino (Jan 14, 2013)

C_Akutabi said:


> Adam Sessler Review


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 14, 2013)

French Gaming Site JV.com says

DmC =  15/20

DmC Devil May Cry is a good beat'em all but as a reboot, you might be able to expect more. Indeed, if the fun is undeniable, and graphics are great, and gameplay is accessible/simpler/easier, we can not help but say that it lacks a something. This feeling of lack, coupled with some problems of visibility, way too much loading times, uneven level lenght  and some boss fights unnecessarily long, with that We can tell that Ninja Theory has certainly done a good job but may need to be seeing a little further for a likely new episode.

tl;dr version.
Good action game, meh DMC game.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 14, 2013)

Vergil642 said:


> This may shock you old boy, but "Revengeance" is a real word.


It is not


----------



## zenieth (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## zenieth (Jan 14, 2013)

Also 15/20 is 80/100

that's also less than 89/100


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 14, 2013)

>webster's dictionary


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 14, 2013)

Meanwhile IGN 8.9/10, GT 8.5/10, Gamespot 8/10.

So it's safe to say Capcom is out of money right now. Would be fun to see how a supposedly 9/10 game sells like shit.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 14, 2013)

zenieth said:


> Also 15/20 is 80/100
> 
> that's also less than 89/100



15/20 = 75/100 me think


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 14, 2013)

I'm not gonna browse every review site, but is there at least one honest review?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 14, 2013)

non english, but I think it's fair of what they felt.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 14, 2013)

Still too high for my liking, but yeah, there you can definitely see what a not bought review is. Not praising terrible story like all other "legit" reviews are, everything else is at best at average rating.


----------



## Gino (Jan 14, 2013)

​ ​


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 14, 2013)

i'd honestly give it between a 4-5/10.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 14, 2013)

Eurogamer: 8/10


----------



## Lulu (Jan 14, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> I'm not gonna browse every review site, but is there at least one honest review?



89/100 chance of there being one.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 14, 2013)

Not really, just check all the non-english reviews Capcom couldn't care less about to buy. Ratings are below 8.
Quite a contrast from barrage of 9/10 eh.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 14, 2013)

saying shit isnt bad doesn't change the fact that its still bad.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 14, 2013)

not gonna trust another site-review again in my life


----------



## Naruto (Jan 14, 2013)

The way I feel about this game is the same way I feel about any other reboot, ever.

Do I care about the franchise in question? If so then I will be sad to see the old one abandoned forever because for whatever reason it managed to captivate me despite all its possible flaws.

I haven't played this game. I don't know how good the game is. Here's what I know:

-The dialogue is terrible

There is no denying this. It just is. But can anyone here say the dialogue in the previous 4 games was NOT terrible? It was just terrible in a different, very very campy way. And because we fucking loved the game so much for its strong points we were more than willing to overlook that aspect of it.

-The old combat system is gone

I have no way of telling how much fun the new combat system is without trying, but the fact that the old one is just gone (probably for good) is very disheartening. The ONLY reason Devil May Cry became massively popular is because of the combat system, and if this wasn't kept intact, not even superficially (really, no styles even?) then what is the point of even calling this game Devil May Cry?

...

All in all, it's sad to see the old Dante gone. I had learned to love his awkward ninja turtle campiness and chuckle at his weird and extravagant demeanor. This is the fundamental reason that I'm against reboots in general. You alienate your previous fans in an attempt to gather new ones.

I'm equally sad, perhaps more so, to see Tomb Raider falling down this path as well. If Square wanted to put Eidos to good use in an attempt to compete with Naughty Dog's Uncharted, why the fuck didn't they just make a new title? But that's a rant for another thread.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jan 14, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> I'm not gonna browse every review site, but is there at least one honest review?



Hahahaha... do you people hear yourselves? 

If it doesn't trash the game like you people have for the last two years it's not an "honest" review? Grow the fuck up. 

Oh my god, people who've actually PLAYED this game enjoyed it? What a fucking concept!


----------



## DedValve (Jan 14, 2013)

This is my problem with Tomb Raider, when it first showed up I was hyped just like every other fan, an origin story for Lara and how she became a badass. Everything about the game was perfect, as they showed more people started drawing comparisons to Uncharted to which I thought they where pulling hairs, but as more and more videos, interviews and information spilled out even I mistook this as an Uncharted reboot over a Tomb Raider one. 

Such a shame, this went from a day 1 buy to a "rent whenever gamefly has it in stock I guess". 

This however from the changes, to Capcoms and Ninja Theory's behavior, to Tameem's "I'm a god who can do no wrong" behavior and actually had the audacity to insinuate that all other video games where trite and that his would be the only one to break the mold, to the obvious payoffs (Ninja Theory giving thanks to a review that hasn't even been leaked let alone reached print? Obvious payoff is extremely disgraceful). 

The gameplay changes alone where enough to put me off, this game is the biggest PR disaster only being thwarted by The WarZ. 


The original series may had awful dialogue but thats because (after the first 2) the game barely took itself seriously, much like Bayonetta. That story was a mess with all the timetravel, Bayo being her own mother or whatever and something about punching God into the sun yet you will never hear any sane person criticize the story since it's such an obvious parody of itself. To see people criticize the non canon DMC games and then say that the canon DmC is "sophisticated" with excellent dialogue is me saying that Tomb Raider reboot Lara has bigger tits than old classic Tomb Raider 3 Lara. It's borderline false marketing.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 14, 2013)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Hahahaha... do you people hear yourselves?
> 
> If it doesn't trash the game like you people have for the last two years it's not an "honest" review? Grow the fuck up.
> 
> Oh my god, people who've actually PLAYED this game enjoyed it? What a fucking concept!



yeah sure.. except the general reaction of the demo that the game was pure crap.. funny how it suddenly scores 9/10 on most sites since NT openly said that the demo is what you'll get..


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 14, 2013)

Naruto said:


> why the fuck didn't they just make a new title? But that's a rant for another thread.



because that would require thinking and hard work. why not just use an already used and done idea and splice it up to date with todays standards of "cool"? easy money. and money makes the world go round. sad but true.


----------



## Death Certificate (Jan 14, 2013)

Despite the cry for new IPS, Sequels get more attention. If this game was a brand IP, it end up like the rest of ninja theory's games, forgotten but not missed.
I would rather go for the option of cancelling the series, if every DMC game follow this game.



Gino said:


> ​ ​


----------



## Ryan (Jan 14, 2013)

at least tomb raider could officially die and fans would still appreciate the work that has been done in the past, even if this upcoming release fails to meet expectations, I bought every game since it came out and loved them all

the most rewarding thing about tomb raider was the history, artifacts, adventures, treasures, and the different enemies you get to face 

she is supposed to be a fucking archaeologist for god's sake 

it had little consistency besides that, but I don't think this game will have that feel either

as for DMC, I didn't even buy DMC 4, and was introduced to the series through DMC 3, played the first two later though 

I'm not sure if there is much fun to be had in DmC, but it's not for me

definitely buying new MGS over this shit


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 14, 2013)

Naruto said:


> -The dialogue is terrible
> 
> There is no denying this. It just is. But can anyone here say the dialogue in the previous 4 games was NOT terrible? It was just terrible in a different, very very campy way. And because we fucking loved the game so much for its strong points we were more than willing to overlook that aspect of it.



Not really, 1 and 2 were campy enough because they were more focused on the gameplay. 3 and 4 are perfectly fine on that front. 4 pumped up the KUHRAYZEE a bit, but 3 was quite tasteful in any right.



Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Hahahaha... do you people hear yourselves?
> 
> If it doesn't trash the game like you people have for the last two years it's not an "honest" review? Grow the fuck up.
> 
> Oh my god, people who've actually PLAYED this game enjoyed it? What a fucking concept!


Uugh, not another one of those... Go the fuck back on youtube kid.

OH MY GOD, A MEDIOCRE GARBAGE IS SUDDENLY BEING RATED 9/10. CLEARLY IT'S LEGIT. NOBODY EVER BOUGHT OUT REVIEWS FOR GAMES BEFORE, WHAT A FUCKING CONCEPT!


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jan 14, 2013)

The comments on GS are making me ill...Poor sheeple.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 14, 2013)

Gino said:


> ​ ​





> The PC version of DmC won't launch until later in January, but the Xbox 360 and PlayStation 3 versions contain identical content. *Though it should be noted, with a certain severity, that the 360 version is clearly superior in this pair. Its PS3 counterpart struggles to keep a steady framerate which is sadly characteristic of PS3 games running on the Unreal Engine.*



8.9 in the 360, 8.5 PS3


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 14, 2013)

lol at the IGN review, that wasn't a review, it was a blatant advertisement.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 14, 2013)

Yeah, IGN review is just pure comedy. I'm betting they gonna quote it on the cover of the game.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 14, 2013)

Devil May Cry as a series was never going to win Oscars for Best Screenplay but, damn, it never got as bad as this... Yeah, the original series had some suspect scenes but they were intentionally made that way - you don't think Dante's duet with Agnus was meant to be taken seriously, right?

I don't recall DMC3 having much by the way of terrible writing, though. I actually really liked the script in that one. Jackpot!


----------



## zenieth (Jan 14, 2013)

I don't mind a tomb raider reboot because every tomb raider was always terrible.

It'd take a miracle to make it worse than what it's always been.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 14, 2013)

Lolz @ Capcom paying reviewers for scores. Cause that stopped these sites giving this a 8-9/10 that gave Resident Evil 6, arguably the biggest game for Capcom this year, a 3-4/10. Yus, they so paying for these reviews. No one can actually like this game, they are paid to, hahahahahahaha. 

This forum is priceless.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 14, 2013)

Ah, he's back to amuse us 

GOTY OR WHAT, MIRITE??!!


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 14, 2013)

I doubt it'll be GOTY seeing as we are getting Bioshock Infinite, Dead Space 3, and Tomb Raider right after (All have a huge chance of being better) but I'm sure this is going to be a fun action adventure game like most people are saying. 

However why em I even talking normal to you guys. You're the troll type right? So..

OMGZ I SO LIK IT YA KNO? HAHAHAHZ ITZ SO COOL!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 14, 2013)

*Dante's Winferno*



> Superb: A hallmark of excellence. There may be flaws, but they are negligible and won't cause massive damage to what is a supreme title



9/10


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 14, 2013)

Yes, indeed, there's absolutely no difference in a game developed by Capcom in Japan for Japan, where it was rated high. And the game, completely fucking an entire franchise, specifically targeted at the west as an experiment for the future company's model in that region. I WONDER IF THEY MAYBE BOUGHT THE REVIEWS HMMMM......


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 14, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Dante's Winferno*
> 
> 
> 
> 9/10


Even this won't stop our good friend crazymtf.
That's it, reviews are clearly not bought. I mean look at that. Obviously.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 14, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> Yes, indeed, there's absolutely no difference in a game developed by Capcom in Japan for Japan, where it was rated high. And the game, completely fucking an entire franchise, specifically targeted at the west as an experiment for the future company's model in that region. I WONDER IF THEY MAYBE BOUGHT THE REVIEWS HMMMM......



YUS! They bought the reviews. DUH! I mean these people can't actually like this game. That's just silly. You so right homeskillet. These sites that shitted on all these Capcom games last few years are NOW getting paid. They weren't for Lost Planet 2, Dragon's Dogma, Resident Evil 6, Resident Evil Raccoon City. NONONONONONONONONONONONO! 


HAHAHA dat be silly. They are only getting paid NOW. Not before. Because that makes sense. DUH! 

High five homeslicer! 

Oh wait I just looked it up on the interwebz and Devil May Cry 2 was scored really bad by everyone. This is crazy! Must of not paid them off. Yeah that's it! But DMC1 and 3 and 4 scored well enough. They were paid off right? Yeah Capcom chooses the right games to pay off. You so right!


----------



## Velocity (Jan 14, 2013)

crazymtf said:


> Lolz @ Capcom paying reviewers for scores. Cause that stopped these sites giving this a 8-9/10 that gave Resident Evil 6, arguably the biggest game for Capcom this year, a 3-4/10. Yus, they so paying for these reviews. No one can actually like this game, they are paid to, hahahahahahaha.
> 
> This forum is priceless.



I'm going to go out on a limb here and say you haven't actually watched any of the game. 'Cause a few of us have. I've seen Missions 16, 17, 18, 19 and 20, so pretty much the last quarter of the game... And you know what I saw? Dante and Vergil comparing dick sizes, Dante's best comeback being "asshole!", the big bad guy using Twitter to take over the world, enemies in combat clearly telegraphing their attacks seconds before they even make them, a final boss that reminds me far too much of one I can't quite remember and a "twist" with no build up at all that makes no sense whatsoever unless you've played DMC3 (and even then it doesn't make much sense and is just badly written).

I don't know why the reviewers are rating DmC so highly, but it's either because they didn't like the original series or they've been paid to add points. Even the IGN review tried to paint really bad design choices in a good light (like the fact no enemy currently off-screen will bother attacking you, the way the game gives you cues for everything from incoming attacks to when to input the next attack of your combo or the complete lack of a lock-on system), by either saying they're good for the series or that they're "trivial complaints".

It's like they reviewed a completely different game or something.


----------



## Sotei (Jan 14, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> I'm not gonna browse every review site, but is there at least one honest review?






What? So let me get this straight, if a reviewer does not give the game the score you expect, then they aren't being honest?


Wow.


You know what you gotta do, just get a Wii U and you'll be able to play Bayonetta 2, which is better than DmC anyway.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 14, 2013)

It kinda undermines your faith in humanity as a whole, when all it takes for people to buy something is a regurgitated corporate bullshit full of laughable lies any normal person should be able to see through by just looking at videos, let alone playing the demo.

But oh well, the dogs bark, the sheep bleat. Baaaa. Baaaa.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 14, 2013)

Sotei said:


> What? So let me get this straight, if a reviewer does not give the game the score you expect, then they aren't being honest?
> 
> 
> Wow.


No, no, let ME get it straight. Who the fuck are you?

Wow.

Apologetic herd is that way -->

How is it in your language? Ehem, baaaa, baaaaaa.


----------



## Sotei (Jan 14, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> No, no, let ME get it straight. Who the fuck are you?
> 
> Wow.
> 
> ...




Yo, I'm not buying this game, I have DmC 1-3... never bought 4 and aren't buying this one.

Oh and who the fuck am I? Don't worry about who the fuck I am.

I'm just here to laugh at your misery.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 14, 2013)

Honestly, I don't care about the score, but the review itself is terrible.

They don't go into any detail about well....anything really, and they only make the most general comparisons to the previous games.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 14, 2013)

Velocity said:


> I don't know why the reviewers are rating DmC so highly, but it's either because they didn't like the original series or they've been paid to add points. Even the IGN review tried to paint really bad design choices in a good light (*like the fact no enemy currently off-screen will bother attacking you*, the way the game gives you cues for everything from incoming attacks to when to input the next attack of your combo or the complete lack of a lock-on system), by either saying they're good for the series or that they're "trivial complaints".
> 
> It's like they reviewed a completely different game or something.


This was also present in 4.

Looking forward to the sales


----------



## Spirit King (Jan 14, 2013)

Lol DmC reviews now undermines peoples faith in humanity. It scored an 85 (83 in PS3) in Metacritic, wow that's some money well spent for capcom paying off all these reviews. 

This whole thing is really quite sad. Reminds me of the conspiracy theorists of activistist reviews against Resident evil 5.

There's some terrible reviews for games out there, shocking I know, more news at 10.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 14, 2013)

Velocity said:


> I'm going to go out on a limb here and say you haven't actually watched any of the game. 'Cause a few of us have. I've seen Missions 16, 17, 18, 19 and 20, so pretty much the last quarter of the game... And you know what I saw? Dante and Vergil comparing dick sizes, Dante's best comeback being "asshole!", the big bad guy using Twitter to take over the world, enemies in combat clearly telegraphing their attacks seconds before they even make them, a final boss that reminds me far too much of one I can't quite remember and a "twist" with no build up at all that makes no sense whatsoever unless you've played DMC3 (and even then it doesn't make much sense and is just badly written).
> 
> I don't know why the reviewers are rating DmC so highly, but it's either because they didn't like the original series or they've been paid to add points. Even the IGN review tried to paint really bad design choices in a good light (like the fact no enemy currently off-screen will bother attacking you, the way the game gives you cues for everything from incoming attacks to when to input the next attack of your combo or the complete lack of a lock-on system), by either saying they're good for the series or that they're "trivial complaints".
> 
> It's like they reviewed a completely different game or something.



You are watching something, not playing something. This is not a movie, this is a game. It's a cinematic gameplay experience. And the story has always been shit in DMC. If this is as shit then it should get the same high scores 1 and 3 got...

A lot of people seem to really like the new gameplay. A lot also love the design choices of levels which isn't a surprise, it looks great. People enjoy the story just like some people enjoyed the story of 1 and 2 and 3 and 4 even though they were  all shit aswell. It's people playing a game and enjoying it, just like you can play a game and enjoy it or dislike it. It has nothing to do with paid...Three youtubers I watched gave it a good impressions and a good review. My friend from Cali reviewed it aswell and enjoyed it a lot. And let me assure you he is not "PAID" to review the game. He just had fun with it. 

Not everyone is getting paid to enjoy this game. A lot of people just enjoy it...simple as that. This whole "You must be paid to enjoy it" is fucking retarded.


----------



## Sotei (Jan 14, 2013)

I think this is a review we can all agree with. Not a great game but a game that has very good parts with... some shit parts.


Enjoy.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rRyN6qUZ9Mc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Spirit King (Jan 14, 2013)

Yeah, people enjoy a bunch of things others may or may not consider crap, doesn't mean they're all paid to like it. You may not like the the opinion which is fine but it's still a  opinion. Seems quite childish to consider any positive opinions of the game as paid reviews really.

Reminds me of the stop liking what I don't like gif.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 14, 2013)

crazymtf said:


> You are watching something, not playing something.



Stopping you right there. You do realise that there is this thing called Let's Play on Youtube, right? Where people play through a game from start to finish to show you what it's like? Just 'cause you don't have the game in your hands doesn't mean you can't see the gameplay and cutscenes for yourself. And I'm sorry, but if DmC is best known for its dick jokes and excessive profanity, then either the writers have no sense of style or - if that sort of shit is acceptable these days - it's the rest of the world that's gone crazy.

It's entirely possible that this is a good game, mind. If everyone on the planet is apparently wanting to have its babies, it obviously can't be a train wreck. But, like always with these reboots it seems, it isn't a good Devil May Cry game. Which I guess was the point all along - Devil May Cry is no longer Devil May Cry, just as Capcom wanted.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 14, 2013)

why pay for the game, when we're actually living it  

i mean look at all those corporate media filling our head with lies and non-truths.. 


jokes on you capcom, i've already played the game


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 14, 2013)

Sotei said:


> What? So let me get this straight, if a reviewer does not give the game the score you expect, then they aren't being honest?
> 
> 
> Wow.
> ...



If  a reviewer doesn't give a score that it deserves, yes.



crazymtf said:


> YUS! They bought the reviews. DUH! I mean these people can't actually like this game. That's just silly. You so right homeskillet. These sites that shitted on all these Capcom games last few years are NOW getting paid. They weren't for Lost Planet 2, Dragon's Dogma, Resident Evil 6, Resident Evil Raccoon City. NONONONONONONONONONONONO!
> 
> 
> HAHAHA dat be silly. They are only getting paid NOW. Not before. Because that makes sense. DUH!
> ...


Because there isn't such a thing as paid reviews or reviews that are delayed to make a game look better nope nope. Think of it this way do you want more traffic by grabbing a good non-delayed review at the forefront of a games release or wait for when it's been sold after a good bit and get less money from it?
In essence reviews are now paid whither capcom does it out of their pocket or not because they are allowed control over said reviews release.  hence paid reviews aside from DMC2 all the games you mentioned were rated pretty well overall


crazymtf said:


> You are watching something, not playing something. This is not a movie, this is a game. It's a cinematic gameplay experience. And the story has always been shit in DMC. If this is as shit then it should get the same high scores 1 and 3 got...
> 
> A lot of people seem to really like the new gameplay. A lot also love the design choices of levels which isn't a surprise, it looks great. People enjoy the story just like some people enjoyed the story of 1 and 2 and 3 and 4 even though they were  all shit aswell. It's people playing a game and enjoying it, just like you can play a game and enjoy it or dislike it. It has nothing to do with paid...Three youtubers I watched gave it a good impressions and a good review. My friend from Cali reviewed it aswell and enjoyed it a lot. And let me assure you he is not "PAID" to review the game. He just had fun with it.
> 
> Not everyone is getting paid to enjoy this game. A lot of people just enjoy it...simple as that. This whole "You must be paid to enjoy it" is fucking retarded.


Some are enjoying it because they are being told to.
If they actually get the shit pointed out to them a majority tends to drop it.
I don't think I have ever seen DMC as largely marketed as DmC is.


Whip Whirlwind said:


> Honestly, I don't care about the score, but the review itself is terrible.
> 
> They don't go into any detail about well....anything really, and they only make the most general comparisons to the previous games.



For good reason to because if they did it would greatly contradict the score.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]LtdqzElBRLQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 14, 2013)

Velocity said:


> Stopping you right there. You do realise that there is this thing called Let's Play on Youtube, right? Where people play through a game from start to finish to show you what it's like? Just 'cause you don't have the game in your hands doesn't mean you can't see the gameplay and cutscenes for yourself. And I'm sorry, but if DmC is best known for its dick jokes and excessive profanity, then either the writers have no sense of style or - if that sort of shit is acceptable these days - it's the rest of the world that's gone crazy.
> 
> It's entirely possible that this is a good game, mind. If everyone on the planet is apparently wanting to have its babies, it obviously can't be a train wreck. But, like always with these reboots it seems, it isn't a good Devil May Cry game. Which I guess was the point all along - Devil May Cry is no longer Devil May Cry, just as Capcom wanted.


Let's Plays still no capture the essences of a video game. You can't experience a world like Skyrim's simply by watching a person play. You have to sit there, controller in hand/mouse/keyboard and travel yourself, get absorbed into the world. You can't feel the badass feel of games like Devil May Cry 3, Ninja Gaiden, Bayonetta and so on without having that controlling, pulling off those wonderful slick combos YOURSELF. That's the moments in gaming where you say "This is why I game" and I'm sorry as a huge gamer I can't say watching a "Let's Play" captures that feeling at ALL.

Bad dialog? We get it cursing = bad. But what does it matter? I can post two cutscenes and it's enough proof Devil May Cry in the past had horrible dialog. What's it matter if this one does too? Didn't stop DMC 1 and 3 from scoring high. 

And again you haven't played it. It can very much feel similar to Devil may Cry and still feel new and refreshed. Play it, then judge it. Simple as that.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 14, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> If  a reviewer doesn't give a score that it deserves, yes.
> 
> 
> Because there isn't such a thing as paid reviews or reviews that are delayed to make a game look better nope nope. Think of it this way do you want more traffic by grabbing a good non-delayed review at the forefront of a games release or wait for when it's been sold after a good bit and get less money from it?
> ...



Different reviewers scored God Hand/Babies = fail. 

Again I already defeated your point. Every game I listed is below a 80% mark. Especially the two resident evil games (Capcom's biggest money maker) scoring averages of around 2-4/10 scores. Guess what? Oh shit you guessed right, it still scored shit despite Capcom paying them. Or did they? We might never know. 

Again maybe some people are paid, but the majority of people enjoying it are enjoying it cause they are. Not cause they are told to


----------



## Furious George (Jan 14, 2013)

Plan on reviewing this Crazy?


----------



## Velocity (Jan 14, 2013)

crazymtf said:


> Bad dialog? We get it cursing = bad. But what does it matter? I can post two cutscenes and it's enough proof Devil May Cry in the past had horrible dialog. What's it matter if this one does too? Didn't stop DMC 1 and 3 from scoring high.



Right, because DMC was such a terrible series to begin with that shooting unborn children is an improvement!


----------



## Orochimaru800 (Jan 14, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> If  a reviewer doesn't give a score that it deserves, yes.


I gotta admit.  Seeing  God Hand side to side with Partybabyz made me LOL hard. I see your point though.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 14, 2013)

crazymtf said:


> Bad dialog? We get it cursing = bad. But what does it matter? I can post two cutscenes and it's enough proof Devil May Cry in the past had horrible dialog. What's it matter if this one does too? Didn't stop DMC 1 and 3 from scoring high.



Lets get this straight.
DMC1 and 2 were when voice acting was just starting to get popular and they only had around 30-40 minutes worth of cutscenes for both.
DMC3 had over an hours worth and never hit the wall of that's really bad.
DMC4 again not outright terrible and had a great deal aside from the old inuyasha/kagome the Japanese like to do.
DmC
I haven't even played the damn game yet and it's worse than all of them put together. Your argument doesn't hold because guess what DmC isn't a DMC game. It has TONS of voiceacting more than 4 and 3 combined because it has it outside of cutscenes. IT matters because it isn't the same at all it has so much damn more.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 14, 2013)

Furious George said:


> Plan on reviewing this Crazy?



Yup. First game I'll review 2013 probably. Got Binary Domain need to finish then Ni Ni comes out. Then got Aliens/Dead Space 3 and a shit load more. Gonna be busy 



Velocity said:


> Right, because DMC was such a terrible series to begin with that shooting unborn children is an improvement!



.....okay I give up. Just let me know when you PLAY the game whatcha think. I can care less what you watch.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 14, 2013)

crazymtf said:


> Different reviewers scored God Hand/Babies = fail.
> 
> Again I already defeated your point. Every game I listed is below a 80% mark. Especially the two resident evil games (Capcom's biggest money maker) scoring averages of around 2-4/10 scores. Guess what? Oh shit you guessed right, it still scored shit despite Capcom paying them. Or did they? We might never know.
> 
> Again maybe some people are paid, but the majority of people enjoying it are enjoying it cause they are. Not cause they are told to



Maybe if you use this chart it does.



Furious George said:


> Plan on reviewing this Crazy?



He gives it a 9/10.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 14, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Lets get this straight.
> DMC1 and 2 were when voice acting was just starting to get popular and they only had around 30-40 minutes worth of cutscenes for both.
> DMC3 had over an hours worth and never hit the wall of that's really bad.
> DMC4 again not outright terrible and had a great deal aside from the old inuyasha/kagome the Japanese like to do.
> ...


OK taking away DMC1 despite horrible dialog/voice acting. Take away 2 cause it's a shit game in general. DMC3 had plenty of shit dialog. Fuck the first cutscene with him in the shop is beyond corny...don't get me started on "I hope you guys can pay for that" 

DMC4 had plenty of terrible dialog. A fucking bee like talking boss...yeah enough. 

DMC could have shit dialog for all I know. I have yet to play it. But from the demo I was hardly offended or cringed nearly as much as I did with DMC 1-4. Simple as that


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 14, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Maybe if you use this chart it does.
> 
> 
> 
> He gives it a 9/10.



That chart had nothing to do with my points....What was that. Try harder with the argument homie 

And doubtful. From the demo I'm thinking around a 8. I can see certain things annoying me. Like few to much platforming at points, story ending looks shit, and certain weapons effecting certain enemies limiting your combo spread.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 14, 2013)

crazymtf said:


> OK taking away DMC1 despite horrible dialog/voice acting. Take away 2 cause it's a shit game in general. DMC3 had plenty of shit dialog. Fuck the first cutscene with him in the shop is beyond corny...don't get me started on "I hope you guys can pay for that"
> 
> DMC4 had plenty of terrible dialog. A fucking bee like talking boss...yeah enough.
> 
> DMC could have shit dialog for all I know. I have yet to play it. But from the demo I was hardly offended or cringed nearly as much as I did with DMC 1-4. Simple as that



corny=/ bad 
[YOUTUBE]2MPPLrePwBU[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]JSEBAukcHaU[/YOUTUBE]



crazymtf said:


> That chart had nothing to do with my points....What was that. Try harder with the argument homie
> 
> And doubtful. From the demo I'm thinking around a 8. I can see certain things annoying me. Like few to much platforming at points, story ending looks shit, and certain weapons effecting certain enemies limiting your combo spread.


Okay Mr."I haven't played the game"
[YOUTUBE]1Soaxx5pjio[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]BNyNX0jY7aA[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]mHmSGp6q29E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 14, 2013)

crazymtf said:


> Let's Plays still no capture the essences of a video game. You can't experience a world like Skyrim's simply by watching a person play. You have to sit there, controller in hand/mouse/keyboard and travel yourself, get absorbed into the world. You can't feel the badass feel of games like Devil May Cry 3, Ninja Gaiden, Bayonetta and so on without having that controlling, pulling off those wonderful slick combos YOURSELF. That's the moments in gaming where you say "This is why I game" and I'm sorry as a huge gamer I can't say watching a "Let's Play" captures that feeling at ALL.
> 
> Bad dialog? We get it cursing = bad. But what does it matter? I can post two cutscenes and it's enough proof Devil May Cry in the past had horrible dialog. What's it matter if this one does too? Didn't stop DMC 1 and 3 from scoring high.
> 
> And again you haven't played it. It can very much feel similar to Devil may Cry and still feel new and refreshed. Play it, then judge it. Simple as that.



Skyrim is a terrible comparison 

dude the game plays like crap..

dead easy, auto-win button,  most weapons redundant, infinite air grabs, and no lock-on... 

most reviews don't go deep into that..


EDIT: also forgot to add; un-skippable cutscenes.. that happens in mid-boss battles too..


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 14, 2013)

Those are terrible...

And those three videos proved? Nothing...again. 

Right so I'll let you guys live in misery while I enjoy the game. Be back with the review in a few days 



Khris said:


> Skyrim is a terrible comparison
> 
> dude the game plays like crap..
> 
> ...



Why out of everything I said You picked up on Skyrim...my point was you have to PLAY a videoGAME to experience it. Plus my point was to explore the world, it's the most fun part about any elder scroll.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 14, 2013)

Just finished reading IGN's review. Shit's too disturbing lol. Its full of contradictions and overall its fucking retarded. And holy shit it really got an 8.9/10 score.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 14, 2013)

The Sun site:

Before DmC release or review:
Hyped DmC up
Later they worked with Capcom to celebrate the release of DmC along with Noisa band (who making soundtrack for game ) in Portugal. Lots of merchandise being given as prize.


After all that:
The Sun gives it 9/10 score.


suplahz!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 14, 2013)

crazymtf said:


> Those are terrible...
> 
> And those three videos proved? Nothing...again.
> 
> ...



because skyrim plays very differently.. i am not a skyrim guy, but there's no way in hell i can judge that game with a playthrough.. action games like GoW,DMC, and Bayo are easy to judge from vids, especially well made ones the like the ones above.. like i said, those that played the demo(basically the game-gameplay wise) and analyzed it perfectly can tell everything i need to know.. this game plays like crap as an action game, and is nowhere near what DMC-1-DMC3-DMC4 were at their time..


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 14, 2013)

IGN review called DmC a supremely intelligent entry in the series.

Supremely intelligent.

The fuck?


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 14, 2013)

Khris said:


> because skyrim plays very differently.. i am not a skyrim guy, but there's no way in hell i can judge that game with a playthrough.. action games like GoW,DMC, and Bayo are easy to judge from vids, especially well made ones the like the ones above.. like i said, those that played the demo(basically the game-gameplay wise) and analyzed it perfectly can tell everything i need to know.. this game plays like crap as an action game, and is nowhere near what DMC-1-DMC3-DMC4 were at their time..



Wait what? So you can't say how Skyrim works and plays and how fun it is to YOU until you picked it up yourself and PLAYED it. But you can judge a game that asks the player to pick up the controller and fight your way through a horde of enimies? Wut wut wut...what....I don't even know what the fuck this is man. 

Is it like this forum is trolling me or what? It's just on DmC thread too. I asked this on general forums, facebook, twitter, and everyone seems to have a decent approach, even people who dislike the game. I come on here and it's like "I can judge game by watching a fucking let's play" or "Lolz paid...no one likes this shit" or "DIALOG SO BAD! But PAST ONES GOOD" and "Ending sucks so much. But that shitty ending to 4 was amazing" 

I mean are you guys fucking with me. You are aren't you? You sons of bitches....You gotta be messing with me. This can't be a real gaming thread. It's a troll thread right? Damn it, I got trolled. Hahahaha motherfuckers. Fuck you all


----------



## Velocity (Jan 14, 2013)

crazymtf said:


> Right so I'll let you guys live in misery while I enjoy the game. Be back with the review in a few days



Go ahead. Enjoy the new direction of the series, since you obviously didn't like the last four games. While you do that, I'll be playing DMC3. Y'know, a game that sucks horribly in comparison.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 14, 2013)

This thread's getting entertaining now.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 14, 2013)

Velocity said:


> Go ahead. Enjoy the new direction of the series, since you obviously didn't like the last four games. While you do that, I'll be playing DMC3. Y'know, a game that sucks horribly in comparison.



Dmc1 - 7.5 
DMC3 - 8.5
DMC4 - 7.5 

Good
Great
Good

Did not hate past Devil May Cry Games at all, with the exception of 2 (4/10)

Just cause I liked the old doesn't mean I hate the new. I know...it's crazy


----------



## Velocity (Jan 14, 2013)

Furious George said:


> This thread's getting entertaining now.







crazymtf said:


> Did not hate past Devil May Cry Games at all, with the exception of 2



Says the guy that won't stop going on about how atrocious the games were. I totally believe you, guy.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 14, 2013)

I guarantee and I want you to quote me when the reviews for rising come in.

They will critisize and possibly remove points because Metal gear rising isn't a metal gear  Solid game but DmC was a necessary change. I can already see it.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 14, 2013)

I figured out the DMC timeline now it's 
DMC3, then DMC1, then DMC4, then DmC happens, DMC2 is the result.



Tom Bombadil said:


> IGN review called DmC a supremely intelligent entry in the series.
> 
> Supremely intelligent.
> 
> The fuck?


You see there are these people, you see called hipster sheeple.
Now these hipster *ahem* sheeple seeing that a reboot is happening and seeing that it's made for hipsters like them  decide to troll what was good you know people like... certain people.

They decided to call it smart because "FUCK YOU" it's smart because we said it is.
It's like those people that say macs are better in everyway and just buy them without even looking and when someone mentions something better they make up excuses why it isn't better like saying those things don't matter that kind of shit.
 It's irritating as fuck I don't want a game made for hipsters to feel cool and shit.
I want a good game, but nooo. Know what I'm going to play the hobbit on gamecube instead of this game. I have nothing nice to say about DmC because there is nothing nice about it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 14, 2013)

crazymtf said:


> Wait what? So you can't say how Skyrim works and plays and how fun it is to YOU until you picked it up yourself and PLAYED it. But you can judge a game that asks the player to pick up the controller and fight your way through a horde of enimies? Wut wut wut...what....I don't even know what the fuck this is man.
> 
> Is it like this forum is trolling me or what? It's just on DmC thread too. I asked this on general forums, facebook, twitter, and everyone seems to have a decent approach, even people who dislike the game. I come on here and it's like "I can judge game by watching a fucking let's play" or "Lolz paid...no one likes this shit" or "DIALOG SO BAD! But PAST ONES GOOD" and "Ending sucks so much. But that shitty ending to 4 was amazing"
> 
> I mean are you guys fucking with me. You are aren't you? You sons of bitches....You gotta be messing with me. This can't be a real gaming thread. It's a troll thread right? Damn it, I got trolled. Hahahaha motherfuckers. Fuck you all



you're a jerk lol.. 


i said *I* can't.. like i said, Skyrim-like games aren't my thing.. surely guys that are into Skyrim, Dark Souls, Dragon's Dogma can..


i will say it again.. game's shit.. why don't you reply to that lol


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 14, 2013)

Where did I say that? 0_0 

I said the STORY was shit. Story does not equal entire game homieslice. DMC1 was my first Ps2 game. DMC2 was the first game I ever bought with myself when had a job (Ugh waste) and DMC3 I played not only once, not just twice, but three times in two weeks back in High School. I even had it four days early cause lived in NYC where shit came out early. I gave DMC4 when it first came out a 8.5. Then lowered it to 7.5 cause the backtracking really fucking blew second time around. 

So again, for the 5th fucking time, I did not hate past Devil May Cry. I enjoyed them quite a bit (Especially design wise for levels/baddies and combat/replayablity)


----------



## DedValve (Jan 14, 2013)

Where are the bold reviews, how the hell does a game consistently get a 8/10 or 9/10 without a single, not. A. Single. 10/10 or <7/10?

I don't think I've ever seen a game, not even the AAA ones like halo and uncharted get exclusive 8-9/10s without any other score.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 14, 2013)

incoming Capcom files for bankruptcy thread


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 14, 2013)

DedValve said:


> Where are the bold reviews, how the hell does a game consistently get a 8/10 or 9/10 without a single, not. A. Single. 10/10 or <7/10?
> 
> I don't think I've ever seen a game, not even the AAA ones like halo and uncharted get exclusive 8-9/10s without any other score.



Gonna take awhile. Usually 7's/6's slip by end of the day. It happened with Uncharted 3.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 14, 2013)

Furious George said:


> This thread's getting entertaining now.





Join me George..


----------



## Furious George (Jan 14, 2013)

> Where are the bold reviews, how the hell does a game consistently get a 8/10 or 9/10 without a single, not. A. Single. 10/10 or <7/10?
> 
> I don't think I've ever seen a game, not even the AAA ones like halo and uncharted get exclusive 8-9/10s without any other score.



What is there only, like, 10 reviews up at this point? Give it time.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 14, 2013)

crazymtf said:


> Where did I say that? 0_0
> 
> I said the STORY was shit. Story does not equal entire game homieslice. DMC1 was my first Ps2 game. DMC2 was the first game I ever bought with myself when had a job (Ugh waste) and DMC3 I played not only once, not just twice, but three times in two weeks back in High School. I even had it four days early cause lived in NYC where shit came out early. I gave DMC4 when it first came out a 8.5. Then lowered it to 7.5 cause the backtracking really fucking blew second time around.
> 
> So again, for the 5th fucking time, I did not hate past Devil May Cry. I enjoyed them quite a bit (Especially design wise for levels/baddies and combat/replayablity)



You know what I've decided to be nice to you.
As a sign of good sportsman ship I'll advertise your review once it's out.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 14, 2013)

I actually figured out why DmC is getting such good reviews. It's *because* the combat is simplified. We can't forget that Devil May Cry as a series has always had something of a niche appeal, one that games like God of War and Heavenly Sword copied and made more accessible. That's all that's really happened here - DmC is a new direction that has a more accessible combat system with the difficulty dialled down. That's why the bad guys always telegraph their attacks, that's why the SSS combo rank is very easy to achieve and that's why there aren't very many combos.

So the problem isn't the game, it's us! We shouldn't be expecting the new Devil May Cry game to play like Devil May Cry. Like that combat designer said in the interview, Devil May Cry was too complicated and difficult for the average gamer - so they simply made it less so. Sure it means the main reason we loved the series so much is no longer there, but it hardly matters if Devil May Cry is no longer meant for Devil May Cry fans. What does it matter if we're not the target audience any more? Capcom wants all their franchises to be as widely accessible as possible, remember, because all of them need to sell at least five million copies per game - like Resident Evil fans, we simply don't matter any more. It's all about the people that never liked the series in the first place.

Problem solved. At least PlatinumGames knows what we want out of our games, so it's better to just let the target audience play DmC and wait for Revengeance to come out.


----------



## Big Bοss (Jan 14, 2013)

Velocity said:


> I'm going to go out on a limb here and say you haven't actually watched any of the game. 'Cause a few of us have. I've seen Missions 16, 17, 18, 19 and 20, so pretty much the last quarter of the game... And you know what I saw? Dante and Vergil comparing dick sizes, Dante's best comeback being "asshole!", the big bad guy using Twitter to take over the world, enemies in combat clearly telegraphing their attacks seconds before they even make them, a final boss that reminds me far too much of one I can't quite remember and a "twist" with no build up at all that makes no sense whatsoever unless you've played DMC3 (and even then it doesn't make much sense and is just badly written).



Sounds like good writing to me.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 14, 2013)

Velocity said:


> I actually figured out why DmC is getting such good reviews. It's *because* the combat is simplified. We can't forget that Devil May Cry as a series has always had something of a niche appeal, one that games like God of War and Heavenly Sword copied and made more accessible. That's all that's really happened here - DmC is a new direction that has a more accessible combat system with the difficulty dialled down. That's why the bad guys always telegraph their attacks, that's why the SSS combo rank is very easy to achieve and that's why there aren't very many combos.
> 
> So the problem isn't the game, it's us! We shouldn't be expecting the new Devil May Cry game to play like Devil May Cry. Like that combat designer said in the interview, Devil May Cry was too complicated and difficult for the average gamer - so they simply made it less so. Sure it means the main reason we loved the series so much is no longer there, but it hardly matters if Devil May Cry is no longer meant for Devil May Cry fans. What does it matter if we're not the target audience any more? Capcom wants all their franchises to be as widely accessible as possible, remember, because all of them need to sell at least five million copies per game - like Resident Evil fans, we simply don't matter any more. It's all about the people that never liked the series in the first place.
> 
> Problem solved. At least PlatinumGames knows what we want out of our games, so it's better to just let the target audience play DmC and wait for Revengeance to come out.



yeah.. which is why guys like Capcom, NT, EA,etc.. need a fucking lesson for alienating their fans.. too bad that's not gonna happen.. gamers love being treated like dirt..


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 14, 2013)

Capcom doesn't care about their fans.. Look at RE6..


----------



## Big Bοss (Jan 14, 2013)

They do care, just look at Megaman...oh wait.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 14, 2013)

I doubt simplified combat is what led the IGN review declare a "supremely intelligent entry" into the series.


----------



## Lulu (Jan 14, 2013)

All these debates will be settled when the game comes out. Personally,i still like 4 best. (thats just me). Hopefully the file size.of DmC wont be too large if it comes out on kat.ph


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 14, 2013)

crazymtf said:


> You are watching something, not playing something. This is not a movie, this is a game. It's a cinematic gameplay experience. *And the story has always been shit in DMC*. If this is as shit then it should get the same high scores 1 and 3 got...
> 
> A lot of people seem to really like the new gameplay. A lot also love the design choices of levels which isn't a surprise, it looks great. People enjoy the story just like some people enjoyed the story of 1 and 2 and 3 and 4 even though they were  all shit aswell. It's people playing a game and enjoying it, just like you can play a game and enjoy it or dislike it. It has nothing to do with paid...Three youtubers I watched gave it a good impressions and a good review. My friend from Cali reviewed it aswell and enjoyed it a lot. And let me assure you he is not "PAID" to review the game. He just had fun with it.
> 
> Not everyone is getting paid to enjoy this game. A lot of people just enjoy it...simple as that. This whole "You must be paid to enjoy it" is fucking retarded.



Ladies and Gentlemen, sheeps and apologisers: 

DMC's story has always been shit, but DmC is also shit because:







Hypocrisy at it's best.


DMC's story has been for most part uncoherent and random, not shit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 14, 2013)

Capcom doesn't even care about their current fans.. just how much re-invention did DmC get? and its fans have been dick-riding this game since the first trailer..


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 14, 2013)

Naruto said:


> The way I feel about this game is the same way I feel about any other reboot, ever.
> 
> Do I care about the franchise in question? If so then I will be sad to see the old one abandoned forever because for whatever reason it managed to captivate me despite all its possible flaws.
> 
> ...



No the old series had corny dialogue but sometimes in a good way, this game's dialogue looks like it's written by a disturbed man whose idea of sophisticated and rivaling theatre/Cinema's best involves things like

-Having people proclaim they have a bigger penis
-Lots of fuck you
-Plus profanity in general

Mundus: Me a god versus you a piece of shit

Mundus: I am Mundus
Donte: You're an asshole

Also Squirrel Seman.

Yet reviewers also call this game sophisticated which sounds like Tameem paying them to say what he wants. This game actually tries to be deep and meaningful as Tameem claims it to be a work of art up there with Theatre and film's best so offcourse people are going to chew that aspect a lot as well.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 14, 2013)

Has there ever been even 1 instance of proof that anyone pays game reviewing sites to give them high scores on their games?

I have never heard of 1 instance of this in 20-30 years of gaming reviews. enlighten me


----------



## Velocity (Jan 14, 2013)

Tom Bombadil said:


> I doubt simplified combat is what led the IGN review declare a "supremely intelligent entry" into the series.



IGN also said the departure had "refined Devil May Cry's storytelling", so I wouldn't really trust their review.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 14, 2013)

Velocity said:


> I actually figured out why DmC is getting such good reviews. It's *because* the combat is simplified. We can't forget that Devil May Cry as a series has always had something of a niche appeal, one that games like God of War and Heavenly Sword copied and made more accessible. That's all that's really happened here - DmC is a new direction that has a more accessible combat system with the difficulty dialled down. That's why the bad guys always telegraph their attacks, that's why the SSS combo rank is very easy to achieve and that's why there aren't very many combos.
> 
> So the problem isn't the game, it's us! We shouldn't be expecting the new Devil May Cry game to play like Devil May Cry. Like that combat designer said in the interview, Devil May Cry was too complicated and difficult for the average gamer - so they simply made it less so. Sure it means the main reason we loved the series so much is no longer there, but it hardly matters if Devil May Cry is no longer meant for Devil May Cry fans. What does it matter if we're not the target audience any more? Capcom wants all their franchises to be as widely accessible as possible, remember, because all of them need to sell at least five million copies per game - like Resident Evil fans, we simply don't matter any more. It's all about the people that never liked the series in the first place.
> 
> Problem solved. At least PlatinumGames knows what we want out of our games, so it's better to just let the target audience play DmC and wait for Revengeance to come out.



They should have done what Bayonetta did honestly with it's easy mode.
Not tone down the combat.
DmC is giving the same complexity I would get out of playing a *Tales of* game.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 14, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> DMC's story has been for most part uncoherent and random, not shit.



Not that I'm here to stir up trouble or anything, but most people would call an "incoherent" (spellcheck is such a drag, right?) story shit. I know Japan likes to confuse people into thinking otherwise, but nah.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 14, 2013)

See?The Reviews are blatantly dishonest by calling this game sophisticated and praising it's very easy gameplay as something new. No sane person would call this game sophisticated regardless of how much they like this game.

Toilet humor that would make Michael Bay shudder is'nt something to praise as storytelling or dialogue aspect.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 14, 2013)

Velocity said:


> IGN also said the departure had "refined Devil May Cry's storytelling", so I wouldn't really trust their review.



[YOUTUBE]rRyN6qUZ9Mc[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]4-MVMbm6c0k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 14, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> You know what I've decided to be nice to you.
> As a sign of good sportsman ship I'll advertise your review once it's out.



Thanks homie


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 14, 2013)

Goova said:


> Has there ever been even 1 instance of proof that anyone pays game reviewing sites to give them high scores on their games?
> 
> I have never heard of 1 instance of this in 20-30 years of gaming reviews. enlighten me



oh? where were you in the Gamespot incident? Kane & Lynch?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 14, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tw3WlP3fRbs[/YOUTUBE]

1 min 26 secs Desiccated Squirrel Seman


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 14, 2013)

Sotei said:


> I think this is a review we can all agree with. Not a great game but a game that has very good parts with... some shit parts.
> 
> 
> Enjoy.
> ...



Definitely not a GENUINE review.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 14, 2013)

"Personally I'd have prefered an Emo Dante, he'd have been quieter"



That being said he's right that the gameplay can be fun, simple but fun. Just not enough for those who want more replay value with higher difficulty. His review is more genuine than most others, he actually covers things instead of just saying "It's good" "it's sophisticated" etc like others.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 14, 2013)

That also gets me, where it tries to be at least fun, it ties itself down by making enemies defeatable by using _specific_ weapons. Which makes things tedious. Not in a fun way.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 14, 2013)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 20 (13 members and 7 guests)
zenieth, Raidou Kuzunoha+, Tranquil Fury, Malvingt2, Furious George, Sotei, crazymtf, Spirit King, Sol_Blackguy, Velocity, Khris, superbatman86

The place to be yo.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 14, 2013)

its Crazy's milkshakes that bring all the boys to the yard.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 14, 2013)

Tranquil Fury said:


> "Personally I'd have prefered an Emo Dante, he'd have been quieter"
> 
> 
> 
> That being said he's right that the gameplay can be fun, simple but fun. Just not enough for those who want more replay value with higher difficulty. His review is more genuine than most others, he actually covers things instead of just saying "It's good" "it's sophisticated" etc like others.



Which is sad because the game is marred by its game design handling and "sophisticated story".


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 14, 2013)

Getting SSS is too easy, it kinda ruins the whole point of having difficulty levels when you can practically get SSS all the time if you want. Looks like fun hack and slash if you turn down the volume and just ignore the story, characters and what not.

5-6/10 seems okay to me.

EDIT Basch you just can't appreciate the best Cinema and theatre can offer, it's too sophisticated for your senses and mine. Just look at the dialogue, he basically just says Fuckx100 to everything. A work of art that will be remembered for ages.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 14, 2013)

Tranquil Fury said:


> See?The Reviews are blatantly dishonest by calling this game sophisticated and praising it's very easy gameplay as something new. No sane person would call this game sophisticated regardless of how much they like this game.
> 
> Toilet humor that would make Michael Bay shudder is'nt something to praise as storytelling or dialogue aspect.



Taking action games to new lows REVOLUTIONARY!!1!!


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 14, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> That also gets me, where it tries to be at least fun, it ties itself down by making enemies defeatable by using _specific_ weapons. Which makes things tedious. Not in a fun way.



I agree with the specific weapon thing. Why oh WHY do they do this in games? It's fucking annoying and limits the combo range.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 14, 2013)

Furious George said:


> Not that I'm here to stir up trouble or anything, but most people would call an "incoherent" (spellcheck is such a drag, right?) story shit. I know Japan likes to confuse people into thinking otherwise, but nah.


Depends what kind of story your going for.
Do you want a story with comedy?

Or do yo uwant a "dark and edgy" story?


DMC wasn't so much about it being a serious story. It wasn't a game that focused on story, THAT SIMPLE.
And the little it focused on it, it brought some serious stuff into it. But for most parts Dante was a joker.

This became more and more true after DMC 1.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 14, 2013)

Having seen the full review, it's much more honest than most reviewers.

"It's unfortunate that as you're obtaining new weapons and expanding your moveset for them, the game is insistant on narrowing your options"

That is self defeating.

As he says "Later levels are lacking" "it gets tedious"


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 14, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> Depends what kind of story your going for.
> Do you want a story with comedy?
> 
> Or do yo uwant a "dark and edgy" story?
> ...



The whole point of being a joker is to be funny...


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 14, 2013)

crazymtf said:


> I agree with the specific weapon thing. Why oh WHY do they do this in games? It's fucking annoying and limits the combo range.



In a game series where comboing to the heavens is the meat and potatoes, its very regressive.

I mean for example DMC3 you can ride though a level with Rebellion and Cerberus. But the same level can be done with Nevan and Beowulf if you know how to fight.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 14, 2013)

Dante is mostly the so bad he's good type funny, he's meant to be corny and to be honest I found him okay at best, just did'nt interest me much. He certainly was not as bad as this Dante.


----------



## Kishido (Jan 14, 2013)

We should let this open till DmC2 is announced


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 14, 2013)

crazymtf said:


> Thanks homie



Did I mention it's /v/ I'll be advertising it to? 


crazymtf said:


> I agree with the specific weapon thing. Why oh WHY do they do this in games? It's fucking annoying and limits the combo range.


El shaddai does the same thing, but doesn't force you to just like DMC.
It won't be effective but if you like a weapon and are really good with it...
[YOUTUBE]JLD4mptwijo[/YOUTUBE]
Just loved these things. and once the game pretty much forced me to rotate my weapons due to difficulty, it got even better.
Also, the guns are pretty much useless in DmC, like shooting out a peashooter.
[YOUTUBE]7ccc3z-yW-U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sotei (Jan 14, 2013)

I'm just here for the crying.

I don't stand on either side of the tracks, I was never a huge DMC fan to begin with, so it doesn't matter to me. 

I do believe that you have to play a game before you judge it. If you're a true gamer, you play a game, then you judge it. Dialogue, retarded story... be damned, in the end the gameplay will dictate the truth of a game.

I'm in no rush to play this game, but I will play it eventually. I played a little game called "Dante's Inferno", I quite enjoyed it... the game was hated on, unfairly in my opinion but I had a lot of fun with it, was it the greatest game ever... nah, but it was an enjoyable game.

Play a game ladies and gentleman, then judge it.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 14, 2013)

crazymtf said:


> The whole point of being a joker is to be funny...


Not necessarily. THe point of a joker is not take things seriously.
And that's what Dante didn't do with the demons.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kV-Z19chIJQ[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s3Ce6eqDSbk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 14, 2013)

Sotei said:


> I'm just here for the crying.
> 
> I don't stand on either side of the tracks, I was never a huge DMC fan to begin with, so it doesn't matter to me.
> 
> ...



[YOUTUBE]CIftUuVlYj0[/YOUTUBE]
Play this fun game?


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 14, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Did I mention it's /v/ I'll be advertising it to?
> 
> El shaddai does the same thing, but doesn't force you to just like DMC.
> It won't be effective but if you like a weapon and are really good with it...
> ...



No clue what the fuck /v whatever is. But if it gets me tons of views it's cool. 

And El Shaddai did do the same thing. But man that game bored shit out of me half way through. I was disappointed with that one.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 14, 2013)

It's not like Dante was NEVER funny.

But really for me it has nothing to do with how serious the character is. All that matters to me is that Dante is *entertaining*.

From everything I have seen, DmC dante is not very entertaining.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 14, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> Not necessarily. THe point of a joker is not take things seriously.
> And that's what Dante didn't do with the demons.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kV-Z19chIJQ[/YOUTUBE]



Doesn't seem like this Dante is taking to much seriously either. He's a joker too. So...


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 14, 2013)

You can see the actual gameplay online and judge it. You can play the demo which is basically the same as the game is. 

Sessler hits the nails on their heads in his review. 

"Story is insipid"
"later levels lacking"
"it works to the games disadvantage because it highlights how uninteresting the game is"
"narrative just proceeds as it will without any account for logic or character developement"

"It's how this game is written that is the real issue"

"Nearly every line of dialogue set my teeth on edge"
"writing is embarassing"

"It's adolescant"
"It's purile"
"it's nowhere near as clever or sassy as the game thinks it is"

Randomly spouting words like whore, fuck, asshole etc in some attempt at being clever is not Juvenille in a good way.

He still gave it a 3/5 which is 60% and acceptable.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 14, 2013)

Why 9/10:
1) Possible paid off (The Sun/IGN)
2) Biased and fanboy/girls of Reboot Dante (IGN article writer is "in love" with Dino)
3) Not played the games DMC 1-4
4) Not played the games enough to have great insight on the gameplay for comparison with the reboot.
5) Not seen They Live, Matrix or V for Vendetta 
6) Judges DmC gameplay on it's own, ignoring DMC gameplay has been done before and better.

7) Judges DmC story on it's own, not knowing or ignoring Movies it's ripped off from.



So with all those: Of course most reviews will be 9/10.



I'd give DmC a 8.5, if i cast all of those stuff aside and looked at DmC as SOMETHING NEW.
But when i know it's not NEW - it gets a 7.5.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 14, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> Why 9/10:
> 1) Possible paid off (The Sun/IGN)
> 2) Biased and fanboy/girls of Reboot Dante (IGN article writer is "in love" with Dino)
> 3) Not played the games DMC 1-4
> ...


8. They like it cause it's fun. 

HOLY SHIT NO WAYZ


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 14, 2013)

Liking it because it's fun to hack and slash does not justify defending the story, characters, dialogue by calling it sophisticated when it's not. 8/10 or 9/10 is objectively too high for this game regardless of it's name. The plot and characters are not sophisticated. 

The gameplay is'nt that good to save this and the rest is terrible. The 6/10 by Sessler is basically on the merit of gameplay alone.


----------



## Sotei (Jan 14, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]CIftUuVlYj0[/YOUTUBE]
> Play this fun game?




Would you play a game you're not interested in? Would you talk about a game you have no interest in?



Let me put it to you like this. I had a slight interest in Mass Effect... borrowed it, play it for a good 10 hours, dropped it. I have no interest in ME2 or 3, haven't even attempted to play them, I don't talk or hate on the series, cause I have no interest in those games.

Your video link implies that I have interest in every game available or some shit, I don't really get the point you were trying to make. Having said that, if I would have had any kind of interest in that Jaws game... I would have played it to see if I would have liked it or not.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 14, 2013)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Liking it because it's fun to hack and slash does not justify defending the story, characters, dialogue by calling it sophisticated when it's not. 8/10 or 9/10 is objectively too high for this game regardless of it's name.
> 
> *The gameplay is'nt that good to save this and the rest is terrible*.



Why? It did for past DMC games.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 14, 2013)

Why would anyone not?they've tried to

-Replace the original DMC with this
-Claim this game is better
-Tameem claiming it's a work of art
-People giving it high reviews that are not justified

So yes people are allowed to bash this game considering they've tried to shove this in the face of DMC fans and everyone else as a top tier game.



> Why? It did for past DMC games



Past DMC games had way better gameplay and was nowhere near the level of shit that is this.

If you think Donte cursing, Vergil talking about his penis size, squirrel Seman etc are comparable to even the worst previous DMC had then I question your sanity. You are nowhere near as witty as you may believe. 

Much like how Dmc is nowhere near as sophisticated or clever or even close to top tier literature like it believes.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 14, 2013)

Sotei said:


> I'm just here for the crying.
> 
> I don't stand on either side of the tracks, I was never a huge DMC fan to begin with, so it doesn't matter to me.
> 
> ...



This is a handsome post.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 14, 2013)

crazymtf said:


> Doesn't seem like this Dante is taking to much seriously either. He's a joker too. So...


Dino? He's just a gimmick of Dante.

A important factor: The joker you watch must also be a joker you like.


Noone asked for Dino. He's a poser. A gimmick, a impostor.

He isn't a new character or a independt one. He's totally depending on Dante to be popular.
If DmC 2 is made ( a sequal) i gurantee you, that you will see dino sit down in "Devil May Cry" shop the same way as Dante, again proving that he is a gimmick of Dante.

And everything he does and says in a joker context is attempts at gimmicking Dante.

And tbh he's not entertaining to watch.


----------



## G (Jan 14, 2013)

DmC: Devil May Cry
on Xbox 360
8.9 GREAT
DmC is exactly what the Devil May Cry series needed.
  * +Sick combos
  * +Superb style
  * +Spectacular visuals
  * –No lock-on
  * –Campaign cut short
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHHAHAH


----------



## G (Jan 14, 2013)

8.9/10.0


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 14, 2013)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Why would anyone not?they've tried to
> 
> -Replace the original DMC with this
> -Claim this game is better
> ...



You judge my sanity based off a video game? Lmao...I don't even know where to start. 

Cursing, no big deal. Vergil got a dick. He gonna talk about like 99.9% of males do. Yes the "NOOOOOO!" and the "Sneezes and takes down his whole shop" and "Jackpot" and so many other corny shits are pretty bad. Yup.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 14, 2013)

Adam Sessler basically said even an Emo Dante would be an improvement over Donte. Should sum up why people don't like him. 

There is major contrast between corny juvenille and this hilarious attempt at trying to be edgy juvenille. How can anyone believe past DMC games came even near the terrible that is this trainwreck in area of dialogue and characterisation.

Sparda here is a wuss compared to his original self. The game itself feels like it was written by Uwe Boll if he ever adapted DMC as a movie with Michael Bay being part of the project.

EDIT No I judge your sanity based on the argument that you think Jackpot and other corny dialogue is anywhere near Donte randomly just spamming "Fuck you" "Son of a bitch" Piece of shit" in his attempt at being cool and Edgy. 

And no toilet humor involving  *brothers *comparing Penis size  is not funny to anyone above the age of 15. Nice to see you enjoy it though.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 14, 2013)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Adam Sessler basically said even an Emo Dante would be an improvement over Donte. Should sum up why people don't like him.
> 
> There is major contrast between corny juvenille and this hilarious attempt at trying to be edgy juvenille. How can anyone believe past DMC games came even near the terrible that is this trainwreck in area of dialogue and characterisation.
> 
> Sparda here is a wuss compared to his original self. *The game itself feels like it was written by Uwe Boll if he ever adapted DMC as a movie with Michael Bay being part of the project*.


Ohhhh dang. Nice one!


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 14, 2013)

You could come up with a better retort, what I've said is actually true.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 14, 2013)

crazymtf said:


> You judge my sanity based off a video game? Lmao...I don't even know where to start.
> 
> Cursing, no big deal. Vergil got a dick. He gonna talk about like 99.9% of males do. *Yes the "NOOOOOO!" and the "Sneezes and takes down his whole shop" and "Jackpot" and so many other corny shits are pretty bad. Yup.*



I can agree that there are definitely parts of DMC that are too corny for their own good.

That being said, do you really think that swapping corny humor for juvenile humor is any better? IMO corny humor at least has a chance of coming across as endearing, which is how a lot of Dante's cornier moments came across to a lot of people.

Juvenile humor more often than not just makes me feel like I'm playing a game aimed at 13 year olds.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 14, 2013)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> I can agree that there are definitely parts of DMC that are too corny for their own good.
> 
> That being said, do you really think that swapping corny humor for juvenile humor is any better? IMO corny humor at least has a chance of coming across as endearing, which is how a lot of Dante's cornier moments came across to a lot of people.
> 
> Juvenile humor more often than not just makes me feel like I'm playing a game aimed at 13 year olds.


I never said better....I'm saying it's no worse  The demo he didn't bother me. I've yet to play the full game so I will not judge this game's story yet. But I have played past DMC titles quite a bit and I can fully judge their stories. 



Tranquil Fury said:


> You could come up with a better retort, what I've said is actually true.



Wasn't a retort...I was saying "Nice One!" was up their with Dante's dialog of awesomeness.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 14, 2013)

He's going to insist making dialogue involving squirrel semen, penis size, lots of cursing and moments like this

"I am Mundus"
"You're an asshole"

Compares to Dante shouting Jackpot or Let's party etc. It does not unless you're some kid who thinks lots of cursing is cool. So no, dialogue from past DMC was corny but not something written by a disturbed mind.

EDIT Seriously how old are you?That's probably meant to be your attempt at being funny but not.

This is much worse than corny dialogue regardless of whether you like DMC or either game more. I can accept you don't like the dialogue in DMC but how you think these two games are comparable in dialogue quality is astounding.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 14, 2013)

crazymtf said:


> I never said better....I'm saying it's no worse  The demo he didn't bother me. I've yet to play the full game so I will not judge this game's story yet. But I have played past DMC titles quite a bit and I can fully judge their stories.



Okay, that's what I thought, just wanted to confirm. You seem to have no mercy with either games when it comes to their faults, so I'm looking forward to seeing your review.

But the "F YOU" "NO F U!" thing didn't bother you at all, really?

I honestly had no issues (beyond nitpicks) with his personality up until that point.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jan 14, 2013)

this looks infinitely more interesting than anything after the first dmc.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 14, 2013)

Sotei said:


> Would you play a game you're not interested in? Would you talk about a game you have no interest in?



If you are asking if I talk about games I'll never play, that would be a yes.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 14, 2013)

Written by a disturbed mind? Lmao...oh my god this thread just cracks me up. 

I don't see the big deal about cursing...like seriously is this still a big thing? I thought we were over the whole "Cursing = bad" thing in life. It's just words...

Penis talk = ok...and the big deal is what? So using women in past games to show off tits and ass and basically making them useless besides that is ok. But talking about his penis size is bad? Lolz...okay. Well I got a dick, and I talk about mine. I guess I got a disturbed mind too 

And that "I am Mundus" and "You're an Asshole" sounds funny to me. Don't see the big deal...

And yes Jackpot, let's party, sneezing, nooooooooo, are horrible, worse then anything you listed.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 14, 2013)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Okay, that's what I thought, just wanted to confirm. You seem to have no mercy with either games when it comes to their faults, so I'm looking forward to seeing your review.
> 
> But the "F YOU" "NO F U!" thing didn't bother you at all, really?
> 
> I honestly had no issues (beyond nitpicks) with his personality up until that point.



Oh I will talk shit about stuff that annoys me for sure. I'm not just going to accept stuff I dislike for the sake of it, if things annoying me then I'll go into it. I don't expect to really love the story, but I'm sure it'll entertain me like DMC 3 and 4's did. If nothing else I'll laugh at stupid shit they say. 

Oh and the Fuck You part did NOT bother me at all. I laughed at it cause it's silly just like I laughed at the fucking corny as shit line Nero said to the boss right before he fought him in 4. Cause...it's shitty lines like that, that make me laugh


----------



## Ryan (Jan 14, 2013)

crazymtf said:


> Written by a disturbed mind? Lmao...oh my god this thread just cracks me up.
> 
> I don't see the big deal about cursing...like seriously is this still a big thing? I thought we were over the whole "Cursing = bad" thing in life. It's just words...
> 
> ...


tameem, is that you? fuck off


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 14, 2013)

Personal attack? Ouch did I hurt your feelings? hehehe.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 14, 2013)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Adam Sessler basically said even an Emo Dante would be an improvement over Donte. Should sum up why people don't like him.
> 
> There is major contrast between corny juvenille and this hilarious attempt at trying to be edgy juvenille. How can anyone believe past DMC games came even near the terrible that is this trainwreck in area of dialogue and characterisation.
> 
> ...



I don't remember a lot but wasn't Dante Emo in DMC2 ?
Like very silent, telling people to Shut Up and all.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 14, 2013)

Goova said:


> Has there ever been even 1 instance of proof that anyone pays game reviewing sites to give them high scores on their games?
> 
> I have never heard of 1 instance of this in 20-30 years of gaming reviews. enlighten me



you should get acquainted with the tomb raider series then also doritosgate, I'm surprised you haven't heard of that.

Its a very common practice (squeenix is also involved) but is generally looked the other way with few exceptions, such as ign giving godhamd a 3 then giving imagine! Babyz! a 7.
Nearly every major company partakes in bribery with at least one of their ops, usually this is not the case. Unfortunately the reality is far, far worse.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 14, 2013)

awww

it's down to 17 viewers now.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 14, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> I don't remember a lot but wasn't Dante Emo in DMC2 ?
> Like very silent, telling people to Shut Up and all.



No, he just lacked dialogue.


----------



## Sotei (Jan 14, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> If you are asking if I talk about games I'll never play, that would be a yes.





That's not what I asked, my questions were crystal clear, there was no room for misinterpretation. You a politician or something?


----------



## Ryan (Jan 14, 2013)

crazymtf said:


> Personal attack? Ouch did I hurt your feelings? hehehe.


 
>fuck off
>personal attack



well, you're not british, so understandable


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 14, 2013)

DedValve said:


> you should get acquainted with the tomb raider series then also doritosgate, I'm surprised you haven't heard of that.
> 
> Its a very common practice (squeenix is also involved) but is generally looked the other way with few exceptions, such as ign giving godhamd a 3 then giving imagine! Babyz! a 7.



Very common. It's how games like Resident Evil 6 and Final Fantasy 14 and Duke Nukem all scored high. They were paid to. Cause they are published by high end companies. And they paid for those amazing scores of 3's and 4's. Cause it's very common. No one actually likes games. It's a money game


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 14, 2013)

crazymtf said:


> Oh I will talk shit about stuff that annoys me for sure. I'm not just going to accept stuff I dislike for the sake of it, if things annoying me then I'll go into it. I don't expect to really love the story, but I'm sure it'll entertain me like DMC 3 and 4's did. If nothing else I'll laugh at stupid shit they say.
> 
> Oh and the Fuck You part did NOT bother me at all. I laughed at it cause it's silly just like I laughed at the fucking corny as shit line Nero said to the boss right before he fought him in 4. Cause...it's shitty lines like that, that make me laugh



Right, but it's still objectively bad dialogue. It's just that one is corny and one is juvenile.

So when do you expect to have your review up?


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 14, 2013)

Ryan said:


> >fuck off
> >personal attack
> 
> 
> ...



>Upset I like a game you dislike. 
>Can't come up with a real answer. 
>Call me the creator because he's the only person who likes it in your mind. 

You really are special ain't ya little buddy


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 14, 2013)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Right, but it's still objectively bad dialogue. It's just that one is corny and one is juvenile.
> 
> So when do you expect to have your review up?



Bad dialog is bad dialog, no doubt. I'll take either one really when it comes to a story about limbo, demons, a guy name dante, and lots of fancy moves with sword play haha. 

Probably around Thursday night or Friday.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 14, 2013)

21 viewers

what up guests?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 14, 2013)

Sotei said:


> That's not what I asked, my questions were crystal clear, there was no room for misinterpretation. You a politician or something?



I've also played games I had no idea about or interest in.
Guess I'm a paradox to ya.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 14, 2013)

crazymtf said:


> Very common. It's how games like Resident Evil 6 and Final Fantasy 14 and Duke Nukem all scored high. They were paid to. Cause they are published by high end companies. And they paid for those amazing scores of 3's and 4's. Cause it's very common. No one actually likes games. It's a money game



resident evil 6 actually did score high against a lot of pro reviewers, but nice try at taking my post completely out of context since it didn't fit with your opinion


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 14, 2013)

No cursing is okay but when it's done to a point it comes off as forced and juvenille it is a sign of bad writing. You find Dante just randomly cursing to Mundus funny and think brothers comparing penis size is okay for humor but believe corny dialogue like Jackpot is bad?What is the logic in this?

I'm not trying to say someone can't enjoy a game even if I don't but I'm just wondering how it's possible for someone to claim past DMC games dialogue was this bad. I've played plenty of games with nudity, blood, gore and cursing. Some were bad and some pulled it off.

Dmc does not. Donte just cursing as a retort is not funny especially after the 100x or so he does it to every boss. 

If you hate both games for their dialogue, story, characters etc that's fine. Just don't see how you think both are comparable in quality especially in dialogue area, DMC was nowhere near this bad.

Not trying to change your judgement on the game or your review just wondering how the two are comparable?If you Dmc's dialogue makes you laugh then I guess it's a matter of preference. 

Sessler basically says the game is not for everyone due to it's embarassing writing, insipid story and the forced attempt at being cool and edgy. Guess we're on two opposite sides on that area.

Thread has turned into a shitstorm because of me?I'll stop, let someone else do it.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 14, 2013)

but vergils penis comparison has deep undertext man. LOOOK AT THE DEEEEEP UNDERTEXT MMMAAAAAAANNNNN.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 14, 2013)

crazymtf said:


> >Upset I like a game you dislike.
> >Can't come up with a real answer.
> >Call me the creator because he's the only person who likes it in your mind.
> 
> You really are special ain't ya little buddy



I think if you really liked DmC you wouldn't be in this topic, in this particular forum talking about it.

You would:
1) Be at Ninja theory or DevilmAyCry.org or other sites that focus on DmC and talk about it postively only.

2) Playing the demo or the full game.


So yeah...
Your feelings is obviously hurt, otherwise you wouldn't be here crying about our comments.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 14, 2013)

Tranquil Fury said:


> No cursing is okay but when it's done to a point it comes off as forced and juvenille it is a sign of bad writing. You find Dante just randomly cursing to Mundus funny and think brothers comparing penis size is okay for humor but believe corny dialogue like Jackpot is bad?What is the logic in this?
> 
> I'm not trying to say someone can't enjoy a game even if I don't but I'm just wondering how it's possible for someone to claim past DMC games dialogue was this bad. I've played plenty of games with nudity, blood, gore and cursing. Some were bad and some pulled it off.
> 
> ...



Just to drive it home. The DMC anime had Dante and Lady curse in it. But *how* they came off as, was perfectly natural. Dante's case was more smooth about it, like calling the prison warden a pudgy fuck. Wasn't a retort, he was just sick of the shit this guy was doing, using the prisoners and turning a whole prison into the movie Predator but without Ahnold.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 14, 2013)

27 viewers

we're reaching DmCeption people.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## Big Bοss (Jan 14, 2013)

Dunno why you people are so upset, killing babies and cursing just for the sake of cursing is how adults act and like to see other adults act, so this game is spot on.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 14, 2013)

Tranquil Fury said:


> No cursing is okay but when it's done to a point it comes off as forced and juvenille it is a sign of bad writing. You find Dante just randomly cursing to Mundus funny and think brothers comparing penis size is okay for humor but believe corny dialogue like Jackpot is bad?What is the logic in this?
> 
> I'm not trying to say someone can't enjoy a game even if I don't but I'm just wondering how it's possible for someone to claim past DMC games dialogue was this bad. I've played plenty of games with nudity, blood, gore and cursing. Some were bad and some pulled it off.
> 
> ...



See both are shit. You are missing my point. I'm saying both have shitty dialog, neither one really bothers me in the end. I'm saying if you hate one, you gotta hate the other. Both suck. And yes, penis size jokes and jokes with cursing do not bother me at all. 




DedValve said:


> resident evil 6 actually did score high against a lot of pro reviewers, but nice try at taking my post completely out of context since it didn't fit with your opinion


RE6 scored high? I wasn't aware a 67% rate was very good. Just cause it scored 8's in some places doesn't mean a bunch of those 4-5 on MAJOR gaming websites don't count. The game for the most part was shitted or or just liked enough to say good. But if you pay for reviews, you expect higher scores no? I would. But maybe capcom's check didn't make it to them 


ANYWAY!

Alright well this was fun. I got to talk to my favorite members of the crazy club today and have some fun post. I also got two hours done of Binary Domain while doing it. So I say this was a successes. Thank you all for the entertainment. Now I must go pick up my girl, so you all have a wonderful day! Review to be up later this week. I'd love to see your full reviews "Whitewolf" and "WhipWhirldwind" and "Fury dude" and "DedValve" and "Sotei" and "George" and "Yagami" and whoever else I forgot once you play the full game. Everyone, GOOD DAY!


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 14, 2013)

> Like very silent, telling people to Shut Up and all



No just lacking dialogue but then again looking at what he had to work with, what's her face and a bunch of bland monsters, we can understand why he did'nt have much to say. He was perfectly normal but the villain should have shut up. His voice got on my nerves.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 14, 2013)

crazymtf said:


> >Upset I like a game you dislike.
> >Can't come up with a real answer.
> >Call me the creator because he's the only person who likes it in your mind.
> 
> You really are special ain't ya little buddy


>little buddy
>is younger than me

make one fucking good point and I'll rep you, go on


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 14, 2013)

In order for me to review DmC:
1) Capcom send me a review code
2) You ship your game over to me
3) I buy the game


Let me guess - none of those ^ will happen.
So shut up review man.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jan 14, 2013)

What...I don't even...

This thread. Why are we arguing about this?


----------



## zenieth (Jan 14, 2013)

gonna call you out on one point MTF

just because two stories suck doesn't mean people have to hate them equally.

There's also a point of context to weigh in on.

They might both be bad but a certain aspect of one may appease people while the other doesn't.

DMC is bad, but it's so overly hilarious in the execution that it's got a campy flavor that people can revel in.

Which the same might not be true of DmC

and so on and so forth.

Back to people counting.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 14, 2013)

Tomorrow is the day. Some are going to need some of this I think.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 14, 2013)

Crazymtf you Cray Cray.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 14, 2013)

Kakashifan727 said:


> This thread. Why are we arguing about this?



'Cause it's wrong to dislike a game's presentation of characters you grew up with for the last 11 years?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 14, 2013)

Seems like a lot of people are misinterpreting Crazymtf.  Or faulting a reviewer for not judging a game prior to playing it...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 14, 2013)

Tranquil Fury said:


> No cursing is okay but when it's done to a point it comes off as forced and juvenille it is a sign of bad writing. You find Dante just randomly cursing to Mundus funny and think brothers comparing penis size is okay for humor but believe corny dialogue like Jackpot is bad?What is the logic in this?
> 
> I'm not trying to say someone can't enjoy a game even if I don't but I'm just wondering how it's possible for someone to claim past DMC games dialogue was this bad. I've played plenty of games with nudity, blood, gore and cursing. Some were bad and some pulled it off.
> 
> ...


For as corny as Dante sometimes is, it isn't his main trait at all.
Though on that matter corny>>>juvenile
Jackpot conveys a lot of emotions in it's own way despite it's cornyness.
[YOUTUBE]giPDBHEWUtc[/YOUTUBE]
While the whole fuck you thing just makes me think, wow this guy is an asshole. Even the fill your dark soul with light line has more substance than that.


----------



## Sotei (Jan 14, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I've also played games I had no idea about or interest in.
> Guess I'm a paradox to ya.




How very politician of you, still avoiding the question, yet giving a vague ass answer.


1. Having no idea about a game's existence does not equal having no interest. You can't have or lack interest in a game you know nothing about or never knew existed.

2. There's is no point #2, you're not a paradox.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 14, 2013)

Damn 4 pages after I left? lol


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 14, 2013)

why are we wasting our time arguing, game is obvioulsy good.. i mean look at all those genuine reviews..


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 14, 2013)

Sotei said:


> How very politician of you, still avoiding the question, yet giving a vague ass answer.
> 
> 
> 1. Having no idea about a game's existence does not equal having no interest. You can't have or lack interest in a game you know nothing about or never knew existed.
> ...



You never asked you silly shark expect political answers.
Also "or"
[YOUTUBE]MpraJYnbVtE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 14, 2013)

Khris said:


> why are we wasting our time arguing, game is obvioulsy good.. i mean look at all those genuine reviews..


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 14, 2013)

Sotei said:


> Would you play a game you're not interested in? Would you talk about a game you have no interest in?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ITT lets analyze Sotei's post in the worst way possible.

*"Would you play a game you're not interested in? Would you talk about a game you have no interest in?" *These are what we call rhetorical questions
Rhetorical questions that have no point at all.
*"Let me put it to you like this. I had a slight interest in Mass Effect... borrowed it, play it for a good 10 hours, dropped it. I have no interest in ME2 or 3, haven't even attempted to play them, I don't talk or hate on the series, cause I have no interest in those games."*
Let me put it to you this way.
I like Disgaea. so I played Disgaea 2 since it was on the ps2 as well.
But since 3 and 4 are on the ps3.
I'll probably never get them, so I never talk about them despite having an interest beyond what is shown to me.

Your whole haters shouldn't hate mentality is stupid as fuck.
You act like it dismisses it completely just because the person didn't like it and decided not to drop it. Newsflash it doesn't.


*"Your video link implies that I have interest in every game available or some shit, I don't really get the point you were trying to make. Having said that, if I would have had any kind of interest in that Jaws game... I would have played it to see if I would have liked it or not."*
It implies that you are an idiot for getting anything out of that at all besides it being sharked themed and having played it. Really you get all of that out of "Have you played this fun game?"


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 14, 2013)

About the RE6 argument.. It is a better choice to buy the reviews for a reboot than a sequel to a well known brand. The name will drive RE to sell no matter what.. Look at ORC. Now RE6 deserved lower scores but the message is out and Capcom knows that it is not going to meet their goal.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 14, 2013)

also, RE6's target audience is RE5 fans.. RE5 sold well, no need to pay shit.. DmC though was a complete hot mess from the beginning


----------



## The World (Jan 14, 2013)

DedValve said:


> This is my problem with Tomb Raider, when it first showed up I was hyped just like every other fan, an origin story for Lara and how she became a badass. Everything about the game was perfect, as they showed more people started drawing comparisons to Uncharted to which I thought they where pulling hairs, but as more and more videos, interviews and information spilled out even I mistook this as an Uncharted reboot over a Tomb Raider one.
> 
> Such a shame, this went from a day 1 buy to a "rent whenever gamefly has it in stock I guess".
> 
> ...



Dante in DMC4 had amazing dialogue, what are you smoking?

Vergil also had his share of wit and Jester was all kinds of fabulous.


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 14, 2013)

So I've been hearing the ps3 version is laggy compared to the 360.

Well.....that sucks


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 14, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> So I've been hearing the ps3 version is laggy compared to the 360.
> 
> Well.....that sucks



Yeah, another game where the 360 version is superior..


----------



## The World (Jan 14, 2013)

PS3 controller is better for action games.

It means the developer was too lazy to make it suitable for the PS3.


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 14, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Yeah, another game where the 360 version is superior..



I think i know why Sony needs a new console now.  Bayonetta was bad and now this. I guess the way how they designed the thing really had problems when it came to multi-platform games. Their exclusives run quite good but it's not enough.


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 14, 2013)

The World said:


> PS3 controller is better for action games.
> 
> It means the developer was too lazy to make it suitable for the PS3.



You've seen the effort they've put into that games. That cannot be considered as lazy.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 14, 2013)

The World said:


> PS3 controller is better for action games.
> 
> It means the developer was too lazy to make it suitable for the PS3.





> The PC version of DmC won't launch until later in January, but the Xbox 360 and PlayStation 3 versions contain identical content. Though it should be noted, with a certain severity, that the 360 version is clearly superior in this pair.* Its PS3 counterpart struggles to keep a steady framerate which is sadly characteristic of PS3 games running on the Unreal Engine*.


 What IGN said is the cause.


Canute87 said:


> I think i know why Sony needs a new console now.  Bayonetta was bad and now this. I guess the way how they designed the thing really had problems when it came to multi-platform games. Their exclusives run quite good but it's not enough.


 Well yeah, it is a trend..


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 14, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> So I've been hearing the ps3 version is laggy compared to the 360.
> 
> Well.....that sucks



still 89/100 though



Malvingt2 said:


> What IGN said is the cause.
> Well yeah, it is a trend..



sad, since DMC was an iconic franchise for the PS2.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 14, 2013)

You can tell right away that none of the apologist actually read the completely legit reviews. Just saw the score and that's it


----------



## Death Certificate (Jan 14, 2013)

Meh GTA IV has alots of 9/10 to 10/10, yet I wouldn't say it's my favourite GTA game. It's not the reviews that matter, it's the sales at the end of the day. All of ninja theroy games had good press, but bombed in sales.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 14, 2013)

Canute87 said:


> I think i know why Sony needs a new console now.  Bayonetta was bad and now this. I guess the way how they designed the thing really had problems when it came to multi-platform games. Their exclusives run quite good but it's not enough.



It's because of the shitty cell. It's great when you put in the ENORMOUS amount of work but since the simplistic 360 and even WiiU can perform more with less and that the PS3 is already outdated it was just one big moneysuck for sony. Now they are abandoning it which can pretty much ruin any chance of backwards compatibility for far easier development. 

Overall I give the fagstation 3 a 9/10. Wait Sony is bankrupt ever since the vita. I give the fagstation 3 a 3/10. 

Nintendo is 10/10 and Microsoft is 7/10 (they got greedy with their bribes and are now giving me waaay less money to review their shit. The nerve.)

THE G IN IGN STANDS FOR GENUINE


----------



## Id (Jan 14, 2013)

crazymtf said:


> You judge my sanity based off a video game? Lmao...I don't even know where to start.
> 
> Cursing, no big deal. Vergil got a dick. He gonna talk about like 99.9% of males do. Yes the "NOOOOOO!" and the "Sneezes and takes down his whole shop" and "Jackpot" and so many other corny shits are pretty bad. Yup.



Absolutely!

These bands of idiot drones, are convinced DMC series had godly characters, and a deep plot to accompany their shitty dialogue. In reality DMC plot/characterization was about as deep as Nu Dante's anus. 

Fuck the plot.
Fuck the dialogue
Fuck your shounin bishi

Sane people feel in love of DMC for its gamestyle.


----------



## Estafan del sexface (Jan 14, 2013)

Look old DMC wasn't exactly genius literature, but it had interesting characters and a cool setting. The series is very tounge in cheek and it was very clever in it's own way. DMC3 actually had a pretty great story.

And DMC4 gave us the Angus vs Dante cutscene and _First, I WHIP IT OUT_


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jan 14, 2013)

Estafan del sexface said:


> Look old DMC wasn't exactly genius literature, but it had interesting characters and a cool setting. The series is very tounge in cheek and it was very clever in it's own way. DMC3 actually had a pretty great story.
> 
> EDIT: FUUUUUUCKKKKKK fail youtube embedding



I liked DMC 3 plot, cliched as it was, and parts of DMC 1 story, or what we were given. I like filling out the details myself. Hence why I like ICO and etc.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 14, 2013)

has anybody actually played party babyz to compare it to godhand?

I assume dedvalve has

since he's a tween sherry rapist but...


----------



## Estafan del sexface (Jan 14, 2013)

I honestly enjoyed godhand more than DMC4.


----------



## Spirit King (Jan 14, 2013)

Seems to have a very good pc port, for anyone interested....



On a GTX 670 over 200 fps.


----------



## Death Certificate (Jan 14, 2013)

> You can only mutter “well, it’s no Bayonetta” to yourself so many times before you have to grudgingly admit that the new Devil May Cry from Ninja Theory, out this week, may not be so bad after all. Then you realize there are still 17 chapters to go.






Well that was unexpected.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 14, 2013)

Honestly one of the better things everyone can agree on about this game is so far how it's looking to really cater to PC with quick release and not only solid build, but better than console. 

I really don't mind if more games do that, more games NEED to do that. My fucking computer that can run Crysis can't even do 15fps with DMC3. 

Now I get to witness dick size comparison in 60 FPS with white hair! 
THE SERIES IS FIXED on pc


----------



## Spirit King (Jan 14, 2013)

DedValve said:


> Honestly one of the better things everyone can agree on about this game is so far how it's looking to really cater to PC with quick release and not only solid build, but better than console.
> 
> I really don't mind if more games do that, more games NEED to do that. My fucking computer that can run Crysis can't even do 15fps with DMC3.
> 
> ...



200fps witha decent card, 200. Imagine that feel of 400fps.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 14, 2013)

zenieth said:


> has anybody actually played party babyz to compare it to godhand?
> 
> I assume dedvalve has
> 
> since he's a tween sherry rapist but...



Never personally played it but I gave my wii to my niece and when I'm in the living room playing the shit out of pocket monsters getting trolled by golden magikarps she's playing...ninenbabies? Except not nearly as original or fun. 

Graphically the game looked like an early PS2 game, then again most wii games looked like early ps2/late PSX games which was really fucking stupid since everything on gamecube looked fucking glorious. 

I was sad to see that even RE4 Wii was just the PS2 version rather than the gamecube version with wii controls. 

But it's ok! It had smooth round edges and...I don't know what else IGN said but whatever they said I'm sure was GENUINE AND REAL UNLIKE THESE FAKEASS DmC HATERS. 


Also 200FPS? Fuck my ass the animations are going to look like shit on that. 

30 FPS animations on anything higher than 30FPS looks...so fucking weird, like dem soap operas where all of a sudden they speed up the FPS for no reason and everything looks sped up but gives you this odd sense of slowmo. Fucks with my eyes man.


----------



## Spirit King (Jan 14, 2013)

DedValve said:


> Never personally played it but I gave my wii to my niece and when I'm in the living room playing the shit out of pocket monsters getting trolled by golden magikarps she's playing...ninenbabies? Except not nearly as original or fun.
> 
> Graphically the game looked like an early PS2 game, then again most wii games looked like early ps2/late PSX games which was really fucking stupid since everything on gamecube looked fucking glorious.
> 
> ...



Neh.. as long the animations are half decent should be fine. Having played dark souls with an unlocked frame rate it still looks pretty good, and that was a god awful pc. Since there devs have actually bothered to effort into it and most sources cite high praise for it at those settings should be fine.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jan 14, 2013)

Wow, Capcom sure paid a lot of people off! ck


You guys are hilarious. Hahaha, honestly I didn't care whether this game turned out good or not. I was just willing to give it a chance. But man am I glad that it did turn out to be good because watching all you naysayers try to rationalize with yourselves that the game is awful (after playing a 20 minute demo) and that the critics are being paid off is just brilliant.

Entertainment at it's finest. Bring on the negs. It'll let me make a list of everyone who's butthurt about this game.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 14, 2013)

DedValve said:


> Never personally played it but I gave my wii to my niece and when I'm in the living room playing the shit out of pocket monsters getting trolled by golden magikarps she's playing...ninenbabies? Except not nearly as original or fun.
> 
> Graphically the game looked like an early PS2 game, then again most wii games looked like early ps2/late PSX games which was really fucking stupid since everything on gamecube looked fucking glorious.
> 
> ...


 wut? lol wth are you talking about?


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 14, 2013)

Estafan del sexface said:


> Look old DMC wasn't exactly genius literature, but it had interesting characters and a cool setting. The series is very tounge in cheek and it was very clever in it's own way. DMC3 actually had a pretty great story.
> 
> And DMC4 gave us the Angus vs Dante cutscene and _First, I WHIP IT OUT_



The important thing to notice is that during DmC development, media and developers praised it as something better than past DMC gameplay and story.

And it's not. Infact DMC 3 cutscene of Dante vs Vergil has more bad ass fight than DmC. DmC is more coherent story wise. The gameplay however (the essence of DMC gameplay) has been dumbed down. And at least DMC serie didn't need to relay on "The world is a lie" conspiracy slash acocalyptic themes to be liked. And DMC story may be cheesy, But Ninja theory's game story's are MUCH more cheesy.

Enslaved: Slaves living a ilussion with post acocaptyic theme.
DmC: Living a illusion bullshit again. Tameem said he loved They Live movie. and he has ripped off it's pretty much with Enslaved and DmC.


DMC story isn't a master piece at all, but DmC which has had BIG FOCUS on story  - is far from a master piece. It's appeal in contrast to DMC story is the coherence.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 14, 2013)

>mention tameem ripped off they live for enslaved
>tameem didn't even write Enslaved.

your inanity is painful as is.

it's even worse when you're wrong.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 14, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> The important thing to notice is that during DmC development, media and developers praised it as something better than past DMC gameplay and story.
> 
> And it's not. Infact DMC 3 cutscene of Dante vs Vergil has more bad ass fight than DmC. DmC is more coherent story wise. The gameplay however (the essence of DMC gameplay) has been dumbed down. And at least DMC serie didn't need to relay on "The world is a lie" conspiracy slash acocalyptic themes to be liked. And DMC story may be cheesy, But Ninja theory's game story's are MUCH more cheesy.
> 
> ...


tameem didn't write enslaved
Enslaved is based on Journey to the West


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 14, 2013)

zenieth said:


> >mention tameem ripped off they live for enslaved
> >tameem didn't even write Enslaved.
> 
> your inanity is painful as is.
> ...





> Game Director/writer at UK developer Ninja Theory. He co-wrote both Heavenly Sword and Enslaved: Odyssey to the West.


SOURCE: 




> ...movie writers supposedly have a hard time dealing with game scripts, some providing movie scripts which have to be modified. What was your impression of *Tameem’s script for Enslaved?*
> I think that’s a fair comment about movie writers and game scripts. It was certainly true of me. As for Tameem’s script, it was structurally all there. He’s a gifted and imaginative storyteller, and would work very naturally in the film world. I sort of hope he tries it someday, but in another way I don’t think he should, because there may be more interesting things to achieve in the games world.


SOURCE: 


Alex Garland game projects


> Video games
> 
> Enslaved: Odyssey to the West *(co-writer)* (2010)
> DmC: Devil May Cry (Story Supervisor) (2013)


SOURCE:





Unlosing Ranger said:


> tameem didn't write enslaved
> Enslaved is based on Journey to the West


Enslaved is loosely based on Journey to the West. It is not a adaptation...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 14, 2013)

Estafan del sexface said:


> I honestly enjoyed godhand more than DMC4.



Godhand has a deep combat system and difficulty along with it's silly as hell story and characters. DMC4 only has an up on it with graphics that still makes most of this gen look crap, weapon variety, and legendary dark knight mode of course. Really though a Godhand 2. needs to be made.

[YOUTUBE]vAga2AjfZlg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 14, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> Enslaved is loosely based on Journey to the West. It is not a adaptation...



Did I say it was?
I said based.
As in the hollywood's  "based on a true story"


----------



## zenieth (Jan 14, 2013)

considering the way the guy who wrote enslaved mentioned it. Yeah, gonna stick with Tameem not writing enslaved. est he did was screen write and even that I'd say is too much credit.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 14, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Godhand has a deep combat system and difficulty along with it's silly as hell story and characters. DMC4 only has an up on it with graphics that still makes most of this gen look crap, weapon variety, and legendary dark knight mode of course. Really though a Godhand 2. needs to be made.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]vAga2AjfZlg[/YOUTUBE]


Many games that are fun, often have little focus on story. That's not to say that games that focus on story don't though. There are games that have a good balance between story and gameplay, sadly i feel that many fail on this.

But my philosphy is that, games should be about gameplay for most part. And the term gameplay (my definition of it) covers a broad range of things relating to a video game, from sound to attacks.





zenieth said:


> considering the way the guy who wrote enslaved mentioned it. Yeah, gonna stick with Tameem not writing enslaved. est he did was screen write and even that I'd say is too much credit.


It's clear Tameem had a role in the game's story. Even if Alex Garland had a bigger role, one could imagine that the two worked together. Alex Garland was "Hey what about this idea?", and Tamee was "No", and vice versa.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Did I say it was?
> I said based.
> As in the hollywood's  "based on a true story"


Fair enough.


----------



## Vergil642 (Jan 14, 2013)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Wow, Capcom sure paid a lot of people off! ck
> 
> 
> You guys are hilarious. Hahaha, honestly I didn't care whether this game turned out good or not. I was just willing to give it a chance. But man am I glad that it did turn out to be good because watching all you naysayers try to rationalize with yourselves that the game is awful (after playing a 20 minute demo) and that the critics are being paid off is just brilliant.
> ...



Story: Rips off "They Live" but with demons instead of aliens and a tacked on betrayal at the end.

Script: Childish, featuring needless profanity that only helps to make the main character look like a dick, dick jokes and literally no good standout moments.

Voice Acting: Lifeless, MC slurs everything way too much, villain is pretty mediocre (may have something to do with the lifeless script), love interest is just dull and secret bad guy has some of the weirdest line delivery I've heard.

Characters: Pretty awful. Donte acts like a brat who thinks way too much of himself but doesn't even have something approach wit or tongue-in-cheek lines to alleviate his annoying actions. Kat is a dependent and ultimately useless character, more a plot device than anything. Vergil almost does his "sinister undertones" well but overdoes it massively with baby-killing. Mundus is the closest thing to a decent character when he actually shows grief over having had his child and lover murdered in front of him.

Gameplay: Mediocre at best. It gives you a decent number of options but weapon switching is clunky and imprecise, the lack of lock-on makes targeting enemies needlessly difficult, the button layout is needlessly complex and the weapons largely copy-pasta'd from old games, but made worse. The enemies do barely any damage, telegraph everything a ridiculous amount, have massively long breaks between attacks and some are colour coded to force you to use specific weapons to beat them, limiting gameplay options. Bosses have all the same problems as the enemies except they also have mini-cutscenes to break up the action utterly needlessly. Style system is broken, relying primarily on damage to increase, the platforming elements are literally "jump, drag player to object/drag object to player" and the game rewards players with permanent SSS on a mission for exploring the level enough to find all the secret shit. This is an action game, you should be rewarded for doing stuff like killing huge numbers of enemies, killing them fast or (the only option for a DMC game) killing them in a stylish way.

General design: Lacking. In the DMC games of yore you had some ridiculously well designed elements. Take Ebony and Ivory, one's for quick draw shooting and the other's for long range targets. They have customisations to make them better for their respective jobs. Bosses dropped weapons logically, DMC3's Devil Arms are all related to their bosses (Cerberus is a three headed ice weapon, Nevan a bat and lightning summoning weapon). DmC features random shit like angel weapons being dropped by demons, Dante just picking up E&I (that look ridiculously poorly designed, not even rule of cool went into making them) and the most unimaginative transformation ever. Even God of War had a more interesting looking super mode and Kratos just glowed with a cool design. Even Limbo, the most interesting part of it, was something of a failure. The thing is just a prettied up version of old school moving platforms. I had that shit in Crash Bandicoot in the fuckmothering 90's.

The game is not good in any fashion. I've barely even compared it to the old games. As a standalone it's mediocre at best and if 5/10 is an average game the best you could reasonably give it is a 6/10, a 4/10 being more accurate.

This is not to mention the utter assholishness of Tameem, the game's director (who also paints it as HIS BRAINCHILD AND NOBODY ELSE'S), the sheer idiocy of some of it (Donte at start of game saying "not in a million years" to white hair, ending game with white hair, having at least 3 costumes with white haired Donte) and the obvious backtracking from the start makes me not want to buy the game on principle. I still would if it was any good, though I'd feel bad about supporting pricks like them, but the thing is clearly garbage.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 14, 2013)

Casual players/reviewers love this game its probably the reason why it has high review scores. This should have been a WiiU exclusive.


----------



## Byrd (Jan 14, 2013)

I'm still trying to figure out how can you not see this is a terrible game...

Its well-known that reviewers get paid by gaming companies... stop being delusional..


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Jan 14, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jjy_7haflaM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 14, 2013)

Jon Snow said:


> This was also present in 4.



Except that if even a pixel of the enemy is displayed on-screen in any matter of perspective, they'll atack or charge an attack. Like Frosts, firing ice spikes. If they are caught on camera, even if they're far, they may teleport, freexe themselves, or shoot at you.

Not that any DmC player knows this anyway.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 14, 2013)

Vergil642 said:


> Story: Rips off "They Live" but with demons instead of aliens and a tacked on betrayal at the end.
> 
> Script: Childish, featuring needless profanity that only helps to make the main character look like a dick, dick jokes and literally no good standout moments.
> 
> ...


9/10 review would read again


----------



## Vergil642 (Jan 14, 2013)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jjy_7haflaM[/YOUTUBE]



So, just wondering, why is DmC a good game?

I would genuinely like to know. I'd love a new DMC game to play. Love it. But from what I've seen we've got Heavenly Sword 2 wearing DMC's skin while acting out They Live.

Yet somehow with less taste.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 14, 2013)

I'm getting pretty depressed now, which is a weird feeling... Eleven years of work... Everything Kamiya started, everything Itsuno refined... All gone to waste... Eleven years of being one of my favourite franchises ever, for what? Dante as we knew him is gone. Devil May Cry as we knew it is gone... We can still play those four games all we like, but it doesn't change the fact we're never going to see that iconic Dante or his cheeky smile in another game ever again.

I wouldn't have minded so much, but Devil May Cry was always a massive part of my gaming history. I loved the first game so much and I was only 12 when it came out... Can you imagine what it's like for a twelve year old girl to sit down and play a video game starring a complete badass like Dante? I was practically infatuated, probably no different to how I hear every adolescent boy had felt about Lara Croft...

I'll miss you, Dante. We'll always have Mallet Island.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 14, 2013)

And since this thread is actually getting people who genuinely believe this DmC is an improvement in any way, might as well post the true reason why this game is a putrid piece of shit under the pretense of greatness:

And on a more serious but not less sad note, the link that Dedvalve posted literally started the interview with the final nail in the coffin.


*
"When I looked at videos of pro-players playing the old DMCs, they're always in the air, they're always juggling enemies around, and doing stuff that most of us look at and think 'I have no idea how that works'," combat designer Rahni Tucker told Dan Griliopoulos during a studio chat.*

So the combat designer, the guy in fucking charge of carrying the combat system, the utmost important thing in a Devil May Cry game, saw videos of high skilled players and literally had no idea what was happening and instead of trying to learn the in-depth mechanics and expand upon them, just inserted the basics of the incredibly inferior combat system of heavenly sword and claim it's a better system because it's more "approachable".

So, in DMC3 and 4, how many things were there to master? Off the top of my head, jump canceling was just the first hurdle, followed by style/weapon/gun switching. Royalguard alone could take dozens of hours to master, but learning all 5 and using them effectively while flying around the map? People to this day still can't pull it off 100% perfectly. But was that all?

No, there's still more. Do you know how distortion works? Do you know which frames of Nero's DT animation are invulnerability frames? Do you know what a just charge is and how to do it? Did you know shuffle canceling is a thing, and why it's awesome. Have you tried Royalguard canceling dante's trickster abilities or back+attack with gilgamesh? (no seriously, do it, you zoom around like a friend, it confuses the shit out of people) did you even know Royalguard canceling was a thing in the first place? I could go on and on and on, and not hit the end. People TO THIS DAY are still finding out things about DMC4 that they didn't know before, this game is a technical marvel and people underrate the fuck out of it because Capcom rushed it and the overall game design suffered for it when in fact, in terms of pure gameplay, it literally provides some of the best gameplay that video games will ever offer. Literally. 

Now let's look at DmC. You have launching (which 3/4 of your moveset is designed to do, even weapons like your shotgun) grappling, juggling, and JC. How many DmC videos do you see (demo, press release, or otherwise) where the combo is basically:

launch -> grapple -> juggle, maybe JC a bit just to prove it's in the game -> repeat steps 1 and 2 to taste -> finish by slamming them to the ground

FUCKING ALL OF THEM. They do these 4 things, and nothing else. If you master these 4 things, you have mastered *all of the combat*. I can't even *count* the things you have to master in DMC4, but in DmC, the number is 4. And let's not count the ridiculous disparity in damage of the axe in comparison to everything. There's video of a player taking 1/3 of a boss' life bar with a basic axe combo alone. Capcom can force Itsuno to praise the gameplay as much as they can but that doesn't make any of it true as much as they want.

Yet DmC is "better". Because of reasons I have yet to fathom.

The gameplay is incredibly dumbed down. The story, regardless of what you think of the story of past DMC games, simply isn't good because it's the most basic staple of social commentaries flooded in a mire of too cool for school dialogue and edgy interactions (Sex, cursing and killing babies is mature, you guys). And all of the story shortcomings are due to the fact that the story wasn't written by the previous writers of NT's past games but by Tameem. Sure, Alex Garland is the "supervisor" like this game has supervisors up the ass but they have no real control over nothing. And even if you somehow prefer this cesspool of narrative mediocrity, it doesn't fucking matter because DMC is all about the fucking gameplay.

This game is not necessary, is what I'm trying to say. Nothing is actually improved. It's the very definition of pointless and only came to be because some Japanese asshat at Capcom called Inafune had the juvenile notion that any and all western games were inherently superior to eastern games, no fucking questions asked. 



Velocity said:


> I actually figured out why DmC is getting such good reviews. It's *because* the combat is simplified.



And you're officially through the looking glass. Welcome.


----------



## Vergil642 (Jan 14, 2013)

Velocity said:


> I'm getting pretty depressed now, which is a weird feeling... Eleven years of work... Everything Kamiya started, everything Itsuno refined... All gone to waste... Eleven years of being one of my favourite franchises ever, for what? Dante as we knew him is gone. Devil May Cry as we knew it is gone... We can still play those four games all we like, but it doesn't change the fact we're never going to see that iconic Dante or his cheeky smile in another game ever again.
> 
> I wouldn't have minded so much, but Devil May Cry was always a massive part of my gaming history. I loved the first game so much and I was only 12 when it came out... Can you imagine what it's like for a twelve year old girl to sit down and play a video game starring a complete badass like Dante? I was practically infatuated, probably no different to how I hear every adolescent boy had felt about Lara Croft...
> 
> I'll miss you, Dante. We'll always have Mallet Island.



It's not gone to waste mon ami. We had years of this awesomeness to enjoy. All good things must come to an end. It's just a shame DMC had its balls cut off, was kneecapped and bludgeoned over the head before being paraded around with sycophants and morons calling it a wonder and the second coming for games everywhere.

Like salt in a wound yo.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 14, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> And since this thread is actually getting people who genuinely believe this DmC is an improvement in any way, might as well post the true reason why this game is a putrid piece of shit under the pretense of greatness:
> 
> And on a more serious but not less sad note, the link that Dedvalve posted literally started the interview with the final nail in the coffin.
> 
> ...


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 14, 2013)

Velocity said:


> I'm getting pretty depressed now, which is a weird feeling... Eleven years of work... Everything Kamiya started, everything Itsuno refined... All gone to waste... Eleven years of being one of my favourite franchises ever, for what? Dante as we knew him is gone. Devil May Cry as we knew it is gone... We can still play those four games all we like, but it doesn't change the fact we're never going to see that iconic Dante or his cheeky smile in another game ever again.
> 
> I wouldn't have minded so much, but Devil May Cry was always a massive part of my gaming history. I loved the first game so much and I was only 12 when it came out... Can you imagine what it's like for a twelve year old girl to sit down and play a video game starring a complete badass like Dante? I was practically infatuated, probably no different to how I hear every adolescent boy had felt about Lara Croft...
> 
> I'll miss you, Dante. We'll always have Mallet Island.



I hope Capcom sells or gives rights to Dante for free to Hideki Kamiya.


Hideki Kamiya creates this game featuring Dante:



This is just a concept. 
While Dante is chilling, a young female approaches him and asks for his help. She asks Dante "Are you son of Eva?", and Dante replies.
The dialogue goes on, and the girl asks for Dante's help to rescue Bayonetta.

Bayonetta has been imprisoned by a villain or whatever.

Dante agrees to help, and the girl who is apprentice of Bayonetta casts a spell, teleporting Dante to the world of the witches. 
It will be explained that this is the world that Eva come from (the mother of Dante). And in this world she was known as a famous witch (note: there is reference to Eva being a witch in Bayonetta). 

As Dante goes on the quest to save Bayonetta it is revealed more about Eva. And Dante gets to know more about his mother.


And unlike DmC, the game concept i have called "World of Witches" (if you got a better title, tell me  ), will be a parallel world.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 14, 2013)

It's odd that the more rabid apologists act more like children while the haters are actually giving out information and actually spent their time of day of either actually *playing* the game, or watching the action online.

Who the fuck are the more informed ones here?

I've yet to see someone who acts indifferent to it while not jumping on the wagon that this game is better than the previous 4, or that this is better just because.

I'd like if someone would say something honest like "the action is OK but everything else is meh" or something along those lines. That'd been OK.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 14, 2013)

I just love the changing titles for these threads


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 14, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> I'd like if someone would say something honest like "the action is OK but everything else is meh" or something along those lines. That'd been OK.


Yeah same here. It pisses me off how the attitude of SOME pros are.
They try to choke out all critism towards the game.


----------



## Byrd (Jan 14, 2013)

First mistake Capcom did was attached DmC to this game probably would have been better receive by fans if it started a cast of characters.. touch up on the story and not so much cursing and gay tendencies in the game.. you know unrelated to the DmC series


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 14, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> First mistake Capcom did was attached DmC to this game probably would have been better receive by fans if it started a cast of characters.. touch up on the story and not so much cursing and gay tendencies in the game.. you know unrelated to the DmC series



*That is a fact.*

If DmC project turned out to be a game unrelated to DMC, but had gameplay that was based on DMC's gameplay, i would have had more respect, tolerance and open mind about the game.

That's not to say i ignored DmC totally.

I played DmC demo 3 times (1 on easy, 2 on devil hunter), and 2 times on Son of Sparda.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 14, 2013)

I'll probably play the game for shits and giggles tomorrow. But otherwise I'm not expecting much.



> First mistake Capcom did was attached DmC to this game probably would have been better receive by fans if it started a cast of characters.. touch up on the story and not so much cursing and gay tendencies in the game.. you know unrelated to the DmC series





> That is a fact.
> 
> If DmC project turned out to be a game unrelated to DMC, but had gameplay that was based on DMC's gameplay, i would have had more respect, tolerance and open mind about the game.
> 
> ...



Maybe

But then even as a game on its own, the vulgarity and pretentious commentary would still turn people off one way or another.


----------



## Byrd (Jan 14, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> I'll probably play the game for shits and giggles tomorrow. But otherwise I'm not expecting much.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



True... but it probably would have more support than it has now...

Capcom had this set up tho.. they decided to set this up in an *alternate* universe for a reason I've believe... in case this game does not reach sales quota.. we can always go back to the basics


----------



## Adamant soul (Jan 14, 2013)

This game got reviewed highly, THIS GAME got high reviews. 

Now unlike all of you I'm not going to assume that the reviews are payed off or biased in any way because even if they aren't it still gives me even more reason to not trust reviews in general. I've simply played too many highly reviewed games that either didn't meet the expectations the reviews set or flat out sucked. 

Mind you I AM going to at least rent the game before I form a final opinion about it. Simply because I don't feel demos show enough of a game to really judge how good it is just off of that. Final Fantasy XIII is a good example since it is a game where the gameplay was very limited at the start and opened up your options a lot more as it went along.  

So I'll play the game eventually and then I'll see how good or bad itis.


----------



## Gino (Jan 14, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> It kinda undermines your faith in humanity as a whole, when all it takes for people to buy something is a regurgitated corporate bullshit full of laughable lies any normal person should be able to see through by just looking at videos, let alone playing the demo.
> 
> But oh well, the dogs bark, the sheep bleat. Baaaa. Baaaa.





Khris said:


> yeah.. which is why guys like Capcom, NT, EA,etc.. need a fucking lesson for alienating their fans.. too bad that's not gonna happen.. gamers love being treated like dirt..


Agreed


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 14, 2013)

Rule of thumb says not to pay attention to reviews anyway. Since the game is not gonna be for everybody, and some of the things you might find better could be old or have a low score.

Like for example the Legend of Heroes (the first PSP trilogy before Sora no Kiseki) series isn't exactly triple A games with 9-10 across the board. But they're fun games.


----------



## Vergil642 (Jan 14, 2013)

Adamant soul said:


> This game got reviewed highly, THIS GAME got high reviews.
> 
> Now unlike all of you I'm not going to assume that the reviews are payed off or biased in any way because even if they aren't it still gives me even more reason to not trust reviews in general. I've simply played too many highly reviewed games that either didn't meet the expectations the reviews set or flat out sucked.
> 
> ...



It's your dollar, but the videos online have shown the rest of the gameplay and it is sorely lacking to say the least.

Might entertain you for a day, obviously I'd not recommend it as I dislike it on it's own merits and for other reasons, but hey, you might even enjoy it. If you do, groovy. I just wouldn't get my hopes up.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 14, 2013)

Yeah, and Adamant you can pirate the game. Then it'll save you from renting it.
After all the bullshit Capcom certainly deserves their games to be pirated all day long.

You can however buy the full game if it turns out you like it.


----------



## Byrd (Jan 14, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> I watched stream. It's pretty much what i expected.
> I won't even pirate it.
> 
> That's how unappealing it is. And since beginning i said "It's the story i am interested in. Let's see if Ninja theory is as GREAT as they say".
> ...



I pretty much know what to expect from it... and I also watch some videos of it..


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 14, 2013)

Adamant soul said:


> This game got reviewed highly, THIS GAME got high reviews.
> 
> Now unlike all of you I'm not going to assume that the reviews are payed off or biased in any way because even if they aren't it still gives me even more reason to not trust reviews in general.



I don't think the reviews are exactly paid off. Instead, I think

1) The reviewers have a lower standard for action games in general.

2) Have 'different', more popular taste (to diplomatically word it).

3) Only played a few levels of the game, never play the thing to full.

I acknowledge that _DmC_ has some good things, but it's in no way a "supremely intelligent entry" in the series.

I have no idea what the hell that man was thinking when he spoke/wrote that bit, or how he found it supremely intelligent.


----------



## Orochimaru800 (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## DedValve (Jan 14, 2013)

Velocity said:


> I'm getting pretty depressed now, which is a weird feeling... Eleven years of work... Everything Kamiya started, everything Itsuno refined... All gone to waste... Eleven years of being one of my favourite franchises ever, for what? Dante as we knew him is gone. Devil May Cry as we knew it is gone... We can still play those four games all we like, but it doesn't change the fact we're never going to see that iconic Dante or his cheeky smile in another game ever again.
> 
> I wouldn't have minded so much, but Devil May Cry was always a massive part of my gaming history. I loved the first game so much and I was only 12 when it came out... Can you imagine what it's like for a twelve year old girl to sit down and play a video game starring a complete badass like Dante? I was practically infatuated, probably no different to how I hear every adolescent boy had felt about Lara Croft...
> 
> I'll miss you, Dante. We'll always have Mallet Island.




Now you know how I feel about Resident Evil. Growing up as a kid Resident Evil was my life, totally sparked all my interests in all things horror from games to books to movies and more. 

Now it's all about the fan worship, and it's funny since I might have been the few Resident Evil fans that genuinely cared more about the story, setting and atmosphere over "ZOMFG CLAIRE? DAY 1 BUY, ORC WILL BE TAH BEST!" which sadly many of my friends are -.-

You know, it's no wonder anything under 8 is viewed as such a low score, which so much trash being scored 6-7's those numbers lost it's meaning as "It's still a very good game that you should definitely check out". With games like fucking imagin babyz being thrown around a 7 on everything I can honestly see why people would be angered if the game they loved got a 7, it's a low score. That picture that someone posted a few pages back about the giant red bar being 0-7, ok being 8, great being 9 and possibly goty 10 could not be more true. 

Hell it's why this game has consistently scored nothing but 8/9 for the most part. 10 is too much (and the fact that there is only 1 review that gives it a perfect score despite everyone acting like it's the second coming of Dreamcast is more than fishy) and god forbid DmC scores an abysmal 7, which in todays world of scoring is a very low score. 

I still don't know what IGN was on with Godhand being given a 3, that game was so ahead of it's time and I can't believe no other game bothered copying it. I'd go so far as to say out of the entire PS2 era, I had more fun with that game than DMC3. That was the day I just gave up on IGN. At least Gameinformer has pretty covers I cut out and use as wallpaper.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## Orochimaru800 (Jan 14, 2013)

The shit that comes from your  hairy butt hole of course . Anyway, it's obviously a mocking of the old Dante. That was kind of the main point though i shouldn't have said reference.

Misuse  of words aside, I've been playing the first DMC(1) from the HD collection , and I can certainly see the hate for the rebooted one. From the videos  of dmc so far, it looks okay, but no where near the 8-9's it's currently getting.


----------



## Vergil642 (Jan 14, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> That's not a reference. That's mocking of people who prefered Dante.
> 
> I mean if that's a reference or easter egg then:
> 
> ...



I do genuinely love that they did this. It shows Ninja Theory's utter hypocrisy.

Start of game: scene shitting on Dante's style and appearance.
Middle of game: Donte gets DT (out of fucking nowhere), suddenly looks like Dante.
End of game: Donte's hair is now white.
Post end of game and DLC: Whole bunch of costumes with white haired Donte.

9/10 attitude everyone!


----------



## DedValve (Jan 14, 2013)

If Non canon dante walked into a bar, he'd be laughed out. 

If Canon Dante walks into a bar...


----------



## The World (Jan 14, 2013)

He'd start a party, buy some pizza.....AT A BAR, then fuck some bitches. Probably ride a motorcycle at some point and destroy a jukebox as well.

Fabulous.

Donte is too edgy of course for that shit


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 14, 2013)

Wonder how long before let's plays start.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 14, 2013)

Dino is such a gimmick, that even his eating habit comes from Dante.

But after Dino did some research he found out "OMG Dante doesnt smoke".

Me quit too.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 15, 2013)

so game bombed yet?


----------



## The World (Jan 15, 2013)




----------



## The World (Jan 15, 2013)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> *snip*


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 15, 2013)

This is not me critizing DmC, this is a serious thing.

In DmC story there is little subtility. When Vergil talks about "We are nephlim, son of Eva and Sparda", you see a poster on a wall with a devil and angel with halo holding hands.
Representing Sparda and Eva.


When VINO says "We will be kind to our subjects and treat them with respect", Kat says "subjects?!!", then DINO says "He means you, humans".


In DMC there isn't much of that, it's a subtle story. Here is a example:



Guess who's item that thing on the table belongs to.

And they say there is no story in DMC or it's bad. DMC storyline has more emotion than DmC in my opinion.

Me breaking down that "item" on the table 

*Spoiler*: __ 




Dante loved his brother alot. However, when he found out Vergil was on a bad path he stopped him. Vergil then decided to stay in demon world. The last time Dante saw Vergil he tried to grasp Vergil so that he didn't fall down to demon world. However, Vergil wanted to and took a shallow slice at Dante's hand.

Later, Lady says "Are you crying?", Dante says "No it's just the rain".
And Lady replies back "The rain has stopped".

And after that AGAIN Dante shows how much he loves his brother taking care of the gloves Vergil had on his hands.

Brother love yo





The stories i like the most are the ones that challenges my mind to think through the story. Because it stimulates me, and i love challenges.


Stories who straight out tell me stuff aren't to fun. DmC is like that.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 15, 2013)

Vergil642 said:


> I do genuinely love that they did this. It shows Ninja Theory's utter hypocrisy.
> 
> Start of game: scene shitting on Dante's style and appearance.
> Middle of game: Donte gets DT (out of fucking nowhere), suddenly looks like Dante.
> ...



that's my point.. even DmC fans have been shat on.. but they take it with open arms.. bunch of sick fucks


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 15, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> In DMC there isn't much of that, it's a subtle story. H





Anyway all The Review Sites i  trust are in, and the game is good, The level design especially looks incredibly I'm gonna get this as soon as my next paycheck comes in.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 15, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> Anyway all The Review Sites i  trust are in, and the game is good, The level design especially looks incredibly I'm *gonna get this* as soon as my next *paycheck *comes in.



my Lord, Capcom going out of their way to buy fan-made reviews as well


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 15, 2013)

Khris said:


> my Lord, Capcom going out of their way to buy fan-made reviews as well






Also If Capcom was gonna buy there reveiws they would of used that money to get Resdient Evil 6's scores up.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 15, 2013)

cuz RE6 was gonna sell regardless.. its a sequel of an established game that was targeted at RE5's audience.. a game that sold.. 


however this piece of shit is directed at a new audience(people that didn't play DMC before).. the game also got negative fan reaction from the beginning all the way to the demo release.. makes sense to buy off reviews..


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 15, 2013)

Khris said:


> cuz RE6 was gonna sell regardless.. its a sequel of an established game that was targeted at RE5's audience.. a game that sold..
> 
> 
> however this piece of shit is directed at a new audience(people that didn't play DMC before).. the game also got negative fan reaction from the beginning all the way to the demo release.. makes sense to buy off reviews..


----------



## Spirit King (Jan 15, 2013)

Someone should photoshop dante's face on that and write bought reviews.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 15, 2013)

SSS/100 game. Reviews say so, gonna buy.


----------



## Gino (Jan 15, 2013)

and it only get's worse


----------



## Kishido (Jan 15, 2013)

The article just speaks the truth in a very harsh manner


----------



## Gino (Jan 15, 2013)

So you're okay with an supposed gaming journalist insulting all old DMC fans for genuinely  disliking the direction the series is going? Seems Legit.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 15, 2013)

look on the bright side, we still have DMC3 and 4. they aren't going anywhere.


----------



## Gino (Jan 15, 2013)

There is no bright side.

I'm going to buy the HD collection today.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 15, 2013)

good. this will tell crapcum whats up. money's the only language they speak anyway.


----------



## Death Certificate (Jan 15, 2013)

Gino said:


> and it only get's worse







> Capcom went to Ninja Theory not because it couldn?t make a Devil May Cry game itself, but because it looked at the developer?s body of work, probably paying particular attention to the excellent Enslaved: Odyssey to the West, and decided it wanted that kind of creative force to reinvent Dante?s universe.
> 
> See, Dante?s universe was starting to wear thin. It didn?t start in a strong place. The gameplay was strong and Capcom turned the hodge-podge into a solid action game in the same way developers and publishers have salvaged projects since the industry?s earliest days: it started making shit up on the fly and tidying up afterwards.
> 
> *Devil May Cry was a great game and so were its sequels, but the franchise?s fiction and canon is not among the great works our industry has produced; it?s all style and substance. Dante wasn?t written to have substance, he was designed with style, to take advantage of the expensive new PlayStation 2′s graphical capabilities.* This was a video game franchise designed to sell a lot of units as quickly as possible on the expensive new platform, not to push the boundaries of the artform.



This is bullshit of the highest order.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 15, 2013)

DMC3 costume in action

[YOUTUBE]HgvYQ7EGMH8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vault (Jan 15, 2013)

I don't understand that move, aren't they afraid Dante might get laughed at during the club/bar scene?


----------



## Gino (Jan 15, 2013)

Look at the Metascore and then look at the Userscore nuff fuckin said.


----------



## Kishido (Jan 15, 2013)

Gino said:


> So you're okay with an supposed gaming journalist insulting all old DMC fans for genuinely  disliking the direction the series is going? Seems Legit.



Yep if they are the crying ones for other reasons as gameplay... For sure... no problem with that.

I totally understand maybe disliking the gameplay but for sure not the argument story, level design and roar DOnte

The story besides 1 and 3 was shit + Dante in each game was completely different in terms of personality... Just that he looked similar...

But hey now I will be bashed, cuz it isn't true even if I have all games played through dozen of times and have bought all of them day one

And yeah DMC4 combat was very good... But I would rather buy DmC twice as half of the game DMC4 was with the backtracking + that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Nero, who was the first try of Capcom to get rid of Dante and make him numero 1


----------



## Gino (Jan 15, 2013)

KiShiDo said:


> Yep if they are the crying ones for other reasons as gameplay... For sure... no problem with that.
> 
> I totally understand maybe disliking the gameplay but for sure not the argument story, level design and roar DOnte
> 
> ...



I dislike this game for all the reasons you stated(Story,Dante,Gameplay, whatever) but hey since you agree with a chick that is no better than the people she criticizes not much is  needed to be said here.


----------



## Gino (Jan 15, 2013)

Vault said:


> I don't understand that move, aren't they afraid Dante might get laughed at during the club/bar scene?



Cash grab for shallow fans.


----------



## Kishido (Jan 15, 2013)

Gino said:


> I dislike this game for all the reasons you stated(Story,Dante,Gameplay, whatever) but hey since you agree with a chick that is no better than the people she criticizes not much is  needed to be said here.



Why weren't you raging about the compltey different Dantes in each installment? Oh forgot he had white hair so fuck the personalities, which had nothing in commong in each installment 
(PS Only DMC1 Dante was truly cool) 

Why aren't you bashing the backtracking with boring level design of DMC4 and Nero, who was the main character and not your awesome Dante Vers. 4... You payed the full price for a game which was just a half... Even if the gameplay was still nice. But no... Nero = white hair = cool

Not even talking about the completely shit storyline of 4 with more questions as answers... But hey it all could be answered in DMC5 just with Nero... Or may they should call it Kyrie May Cry: What the fuck is wrong with my arm? 

And lol SSSuccess


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 15, 2013)

reading spoilerific negative reviews and i gotta say, i feel sorry for munnndiss.


----------



## Kishido (Jan 15, 2013)

And she meant probably people like this^^ And this are idiots... BTW who started to shit on a game with from day 1?


----------



## DedValve (Jan 15, 2013)

*GENUINELY GENUINE*


----------



## Gino (Jan 15, 2013)

KiShiDo said:


> And she meant probably people like this^^ And this are idiots


Thank you for proving my point so everybody who see's this game for what it truly is an idiot?Nice to know


KiShiDo said:


> Why weren't you raging about the compltey different Dantes in each installment? Oh forgot he had white hair so fuck the personalities, which had nothing in commong in each installment
> (PS Only DMC1 Dante was truly cool)
> 
> Why aren't you bashing the backtracking with boring level design of DMC4 and Nero, who was the main character and not your awesome Dante Vers. 4... You payed the full price for a game which was just a half... Even if the gameplay was still nice. But no... Nero = white hair = cool
> ...



Yeah we're done here I'm not in the mood for obvious trolls and even if you're not trolling you just proved with your feeble brain you never even understood why fans were upset in the first place.Welcome to my shit list


----------



## Kishido (Jan 15, 2013)

It is so easy and this just proves my point as well. Thank You


----------



## Death Certificate (Jan 15, 2013)

KiShiDo said:


> Why weren't you raging about the compltey different Dantes in each installment? Oh forgot he had *white hair* so fuck the personalities, which had nothing in commong in each installment
> (PS Only DMC1 Dante was truly cool)
> 
> Why aren't you bashing the backtracking with boring level design of DMC4 and Nero, who was the main character and not your awesome Dante Vers. 4... You payed the full price for a game which was just a half... Even if the gameplay was still nice. But no... Nero = *white hai*r = cool
> ...



Yep it's just the white hair.
They already explained in timeline 3, 1, 4, 2. Seriously a 5 year old could gasp this.
How can anyone think that gameplay isn't important in a Devil May Cry game, is beyond me.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 15, 2013)

Meemat has been confirmed as the writer for Joakim Mogrens new game, the Phantom Pain!


----------



## Gino (Jan 15, 2013)

Yep this guy is clearly an idiot



> Yue
> Jan 15, 2013
> 0
> DmC is a game that is meant to offend in every way, which is the only thing it succeeds at. Technically, the game is a mess. It just barely manages to maintain 30 FPS, though in the most chaotic scenes the game stalls visibly. The sound is imbalanced, with sound effects drowning out the music, which makes dialogue nearly inaudible. The graphics fail to make use of the admittedly impressive design aesthetic by making most of the scenery pure background, while the interactive portions of the game are painfully simplistic. From a gameplay perspective, it fails to meet the standards set by previous Devil May Cry games; where the previous games in the series were meant to evoke style with a high skill ceiling that casual gamers can still enjoy, DmC removes the potential for challenge from even the hardest difficulties. That is not meant to imply that easy is boring, rather that the game hands victory to the player with barely any stimulation. While in previous games, the most impressive moments in the story were fully playable, DmC takes pleasure in wresting control of the player for excessive cutscenes, especially in the truncated boss fights, which are simple by rote of not allowing the player to interact besides a couple combos in-between cinematics that leave the player asking "Why can't I do something that cool?" Finally, the story is offensive in every way. I won't comment on Dante's new character design, because there are so many things even worse to complain about. The protagonists are wholly unlikable; the playable character, Dante, is a foul-mouthed youth that's more occupied with inventing new insults than the impending end of the world. His brother, Vergil, ostensibly a protagonist, telegraphs his turn to evil from the first cutscene, and both characters share a lack of pathos; their every action is out of spite for the demon Mundus, rather than any sense of right and wrong. The dialogue is painfully edgy and forced, with uninspired performances from the voice actors. The story itself cares more about being edgy and displaying its disgust for the player and the world at large. For all the talk of controlling mortals and leading them to ruin, the demonic enemies are more sympathetic than Dante and Vergil. The main enemy is shown grieving as Dante assassinates his friends, family, and lieutenants while the brothers worry more about seeming cooly apathetic at the mayhem they cause while carrying out their supernatural vendetta. The only scene that sticks out is one where Vergil assassinates a pregnant woman by shooting her in the womb, and only taking her life once it has sunk in that her unborn child is dead. Dante later brags to his husband that he enjoyed watching his son "get blown to wet chunks," a scene that made me get up and walk away from the TV in disgust. The story itself is patently uninteresting, no motivation more elaborate than "You must fight the demons!" is given, the characters are blatant parodies of Anonymous, Fox News, and the Bush Administration, feeling out of date at the best of times. Everything about DmC: Devil May Cry unappealing. Like an antisocial child, in its attempt to be cool through rebellion, it merely comes off as psychotic and unsettling. There is nothing about this game I can recommend and nobody I can recommend this game to.


/sarcasm


----------



## Spirit King (Jan 15, 2013)

Kamiya's just tweeted these in regards to DmC:



> I've been getting a lot of DmC tweets lately. DmC is a very unique title, and I honestly hope that people enjoy it.





> I am also happy to see all of your messages, even though the first Devil May Cry came out 12 years ago.






> That being said, DMC has been on its own path for a long time now and asking my opinion of things is pointless.






> My only opinion is that people continue to love the Devil May Cry series, both fans and its creators alike. It’s yours now.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 15, 2013)

> That being said, DMC has been on its own path for a long time now and asking my opinion of things is pointless.



And people will never get this fucking point no matter how long has Kamiya been detached from DMC.

That said, he was surprisingly calm about the issue this time.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 15, 2013)




----------



## Gino (Jan 15, 2013)

Battle of the screenshots bring it on


----------



## Gino (Jan 15, 2013)

Spirit King said:


> Kamiya's just tweeted these in regards to DmC:



Kamiya has nothing to do with this in my opinion.


----------



## Spirit King (Jan 15, 2013)

hahaha, that's, said to cancel membership if real over one guys game review if it's real. So he has a different opinion big woop. Are you going to start telling to stop liking what I don't like.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 15, 2013)

i'll be waiting for ultimatechances review as well as alarmats and HyperBitHero's if he feels like it.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 15, 2013)

I love how Kamiya is taking the high road (for once) with this whole DmC fiasco. Tameem has been nothing but a huge dick towards Kamiya's legacy only to silently eat his words yet still act as if he did nothing wrong. Tameem is a huge douche. 

Meemat on the other hand is pretty goddamn cool. The phantom pain is gonna be the most amazing new IP ever.


----------



## Gino (Jan 15, 2013)

looks like I'm not the only one thinking of buying the hd collection today
[YOUTUBE]W_SVOTNd-mE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 15, 2013)

KiShiDo said:


> *Why weren't you raging about the compltey different Dantes in each installment? Oh forgot he had white hair so fuck the personalities, which had nothing in commong in each installment *
> (PS Only DMC1 Dante was truly cool)
> 
> Why aren't you bashing the backtracking with boring level design of DMC4 and Nero, who was the main character and not your awesome Dante Vers. 4... You payed the full price for a game which was just a half... Even if the gameplay was still nice. But no... Nero = white hair = cool
> ...



1) Dante wasn't a totally fleshed out character. Hence his image of white hair and red coat etc was enough to qualify people accepting the different Dantes.

2) When DMC 2, 3 and 4 was under development noone said "DAnte is no longer cool" and "If he walked into a bar he would get laughed out".

3) Even though they were different, with exception of DMC 2, the other Dantes were consistent with Dante's character of being a joker. And DMC 3 Dante even showed great emotions for Vergil, the same guy that Dante felt sad about in DMC 1.



So let me repeat things because i think people like you need to hear it twice:

During DMC 2, 3 and 4 development noone said "Dante is no longer cool" or "If he walked into a bar in Tokyo he would get laughed out".

That happened with DmC.
+ DMC 3 and 4 Dante aren't as different as DMC 1 Dante. Infact they retain many of the good sides of Dante.  I don't know what the heck DMC 2 Dante  is though...


----------



## Vergil642 (Jan 15, 2013)

KiShiDo said:


> Yep if they are the crying ones for other reasons as gameplay... For sure... no problem with that.
> 
> I totally understand maybe disliking the gameplay but for sure not the argument story, level design and roar DOnte
> 
> ...



Sorry Jim, that shit don't fly. The story in DMC2 is terrible and the game was panned partly because of that. Major criticism of DMC4 came from the story, but that has the mitigating circumstance of not being finished (though admittedly some shit is just plain bananas, why the fuck would Trish give the Sparda Sword to the Order?). Dante's personality changing from one game to the next is entirely sensible too, but ultimately kept the core of wit and sardonic humour. DMC3 Dante is young and brash, in keeping with the fact he's basically a punk kid, DMC1 Dante is darker and more brooding, in keeping with the fact he's spent 10 years hunting demons to get revenge for his mother and brother and DMC4 Dante's issues are resolved and the game is basically another job for him.

Just because two of the games had either a plain shit or somewhat retarded story does not mean DmC gets away with it. DmC's being sold partly on it's "amazing" plot, despite the fact it's not nuanced, not subtle and only manages to tell a very direct and obvious story (ripped off from They Live no less). As for Donte's personality, that shit just don't fly. It goes against the spirit of the old games but, as we're looking at it on it's own merits, we'll not compare them. He's a young punk, fair enough, but why would you make the guy so unlikeable? Throughout the game he acts like a spoiled brat, throwing profanity around needlessly in an attempt to look cool but coming off as a tryhard asshat. Then there's the infamous abortion scene, Donte's reaction to which being about as deep as if Vorgil stole his last slice of pizza. This isn't even mentioning the ultimately dire script and generally poor voice acting throughout.

The game is poor and mediocre at best standing on it's own merits. As a DMC game it falls massively short on every level. If you think only the gameplay is bad, then why aren't you pointing out why the rest is so good?


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 15, 2013)

Is Kishido Jim Sterling?

Or is his name also Jim?


----------



## Spirit King (Jan 15, 2013)

DedValve said:


> I love how Kamiya is taking the high road (for once) with this whole DmC fiasco. Tameem has been nothing but a huge dick towards Kamiya's legacy only to silently eat his words yet still act as if he did nothing wrong. Tameem is a huge douche.
> 
> Meemat on the other hand is pretty goddamn cool. The phantom pain is gonna be the most amazing new IP ever.



Umm you act like he cares... He diitched the game and Capcom and made Bayonetta, hell he's working on wonderful 101 rather than directing Bayonetta 2. I doubt the dude gives all of 2 shits about this. Also remember the amount of shit he got for Bayonetta 2.

He only made the first game 12 years ago.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jan 15, 2013)

Spirit King said:


> Are you going to start telling to stop liking what I don't like.


----------



## Gino (Jan 15, 2013)

Responding to an obvious troll have fun guys.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 15, 2013)

Gino said:


> So you're okay with an supposed gaming journalist insulting all old DMC fans for genuinely  disliking the direction the series is going? Seems Legit.



Well hey if Megaman fans disliked the direction their series went in enough we never would have gotten Battle Network. Which was arguably good up until BN4. 

Not that all changes turn out good.


----------



## Kishido (Jan 15, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> 1) Dante wasn't a totally fleshed out character. Hence his image of white hair and red coat etc was enough to qualify people accepting the different Dantes.
> 
> 2) When DMC 2, 3 and 4 was under development noone said "DAnte is no longer cool" and "If he walked into a bar he would get laughed out".
> 
> ...





Vergil642 said:


> Sorry Jim, that shit don't fly. The story in DMC2 is terrible and the game was panned partly because of that. Major criticism of DMC4 came from the story, but that has the mitigating circumstance of not being finished (though admittedly some shit is just plain bananas, why the fuck would Trish give the Sparda Sword to the Order?). Dante's personality changing from one game to the next is entirely sensible too, but ultimately kept the core of wit and sardonic humour. DMC3 Dante is young and brash, in keeping with the fact he's basically a punk kid, DMC1 Dante is darker and more brooding, in keeping with the fact he's spent 10 years hunting demons to get revenge for his mother and brother and DMC4 Dante's issues are resolved and the game is basically another job for him.
> 
> Just because two of the games had either a plain shit or somewhat retarded story does not mean DmC gets away with it. DmC's being sold partly on it's "amazing" plot, despite the fact it's not nuanced, not subtle and only manages to tell a very direct and obvious story (ripped off from They Live no less). As for Donte's personality, that shit just don't fly. It goes against the spirit of the old games but, as we're looking at it on it's own merits, we'll not compare them. He's a young punk, fair enough, but why would you make the guy so unlikeable? Throughout the game he acts like a spoiled brat, throwing profanity around needlessly in an attempt to look cool but coming off as a tryhard asshat. Then there's the infamous abortion scene, Donte's reaction to which being about as deep as if Vorgil stole his last slice of pizza. This isn't even mentioning the ultimately dire script and generally poor voice acting throughout.
> 
> The game is poor and mediocre at best standing on it's own merits. As a DMC game it falls massively short on every level. If you think only the gameplay is bad, then why aren't you pointing out why the rest is so good?





+ 2 :rofl

But I'm glad that Capcom have hold back all their money for RE6 reviews just to pay for DmC


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 15, 2013)

Spirit King said:


> Umm you act like he cares... He diitched the game and Capcom and made Bayonetta, hell his working on wonderful 101 rather than directing Bayonetta 2. I doubt the dude gives all of 2 shits about this.


And you portray Kamiya leaving Capcom as if he left because of DMC.
He left because of company issues, just like other former Capcom members who are now part of Platinum Games.

DMC references in Bayonetta, proof of Hideki Kamiya still has or had DMC on his mind

*Spoiler*: __ 




IMMORTAL MARIONETTE




> Bracelet of Time
> 
> Description: Eva, a truly extraordinary witch, entered into contract with a legendary dark knight, and then faced the amassed armies of Inferno. These bracelets were made by her hand, and those wearing them are said to become true masters of Witch Time at their very will.
> Activation: Press and hold (Bx lb/B l1).
> Effect: Holding down taunt will cause witch time to activate instantly, allowing the player to control exactly when and where they wish to exploit witch time's effects. This drains the magic gauge very quickly however, and disables all other ways that witch time would normally be activated.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bVEe1f1TuZo[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TQfC8M99qvU[/YOUTUBE]






*And there is more references if you look.



Your right on one thing though, Kamiya don't give shit about DmC. Why would he? Tameem disrespected his work. And DmC isn't even rebooting what he created in a respectful manner.

So i say "Keep not giving a shit Kamiya" because i wouldnt give a fucken shit about DmC, ESPECIALLY after the fucked up disrespect.


----------



## Spirit King (Jan 15, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> And you portray Kamiya leaving Capcom as if he left because of DMC.
> He left because of company issues, just like other former Capcom members who are now part of Platinum Games.
> 
> DMC references in Bayonetta, proof of Hideki Kamiya still has or had DMC on his mind
> ...



Yeah ok putting some easter eggs oin a game you made about a game you've made before totally is totally the same as someone getting mentally agitated over the direction of a game he made 12 YEARS AGO. Had he cared about the change in direction he would have have cared when they made DMC 2,3 and 4. Shit is ancient history. He only made the first  game, he didn't even make the fan favourite DMC 3. Hell I'm remembering an intereview where he stated he didn't even like the direction DMC went after 1.

The dudes not even interested in directing Bayonetta 2 that's how much he cares. 

Also remember the deathe threats HE got over Bayonetta 2. I doubt he's losng any sleep over the change in direction or dislike towards Tameen outside of any preferrence he already had. He's been in Tameen's position before.

This fan outrage is bullshit regardless of who it's directed at. I can understand dislike, just let it silently bomb, after the intial outpour. Revisiting again and again is just pointless, and it's annoying hearing fans get more and more vocal about this. You don't like this game some geniuely lets stop assuming it's physically impossible for someone else to have a different opoinion to you and those that do should be burned at the stake.


----------



## Death Certificate (Jan 15, 2013)

Amatsu said:


> Well hey if Megaman fans disliked the direction their series went in enough we never would have gotten Battle Network. Which was arguably good up until BN4.
> 
> Not that all changes turn out good.



To be fair, most changes in megaman actually added new elements to the series.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 15, 2013)

Spirit King said:


> Yeah ok putting some easter eggs oin a game you made about a game you've made before totally is totally the same as someone getting mentally agitated over the direction of a game he made 12 YEARS AGO. Had he cared about the change in direction he would have have cared when they made DMC 2,3 and 4. Shit is ancient history. He only made the first  game, he didn't even make the fan favourite DMC 3.
> 
> Also remember the deathe threats HE got over Bayonetta 2. I doubt he's losng any sleep over the change in direction or dislike towards Tameen outside of any preferrence he already had. He's been in Tameen's position before.
> 
> This fan outrage is bullshit regardless of who it's directed at.



"Dante has changed"

Hideki Kamiya replies "That's right but from my point of view Dante has changed everytime a sequal came out"

"and he was always different from whom i created first"


Hideki Kamiya cares about Dante. He even expressed he missed the character. But what the fuck can he do dude? Capcom owns the rights Capcom...


And are you seriously comparing Douchebag Tameem Antoniades situation where he disrespected Dante and fans (not to mention he even called Trish a prostitute) with Platinum Games decision to have Bayonetta 2 as a wii U exclusive? I mean come on, Sega didn't seem to have no interest in Bayo 2. Plus we can perhaps hope for a PC Bayo 2 or possible other consoles perhaps 6 month to a year after wii U release.


----------



## Gino (Jan 15, 2013)

Spirit King said:


> This fan outrage is bullshit regardless of who it's directed at. I can understand dislike, just let it silently bomb, after the intial outpour. Revisiting again and again is just pointless, and it's annoying hearing fans get more and more vocal about this. You don't like this game some geniuely lets stop assuming it's physically impossible for someone else to have a different opoinion to you and those that do should be burned at the stake.



DMC fans get disrespected personally DMC  fans should shut the fuck up makes sense.


----------



## Spirit King (Jan 15, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> "Dante has changed"
> 
> Hideki Kamiya replies "That's right but from my point of view Dante has changed everytime a sequal came out"
> 
> ...



I don't think Kamiya has ever had the chance to direct a sequel to a game he's made, even when given the chance with Bayonetta he chose to. I very much doubt Kamiya cares too much about the legacy of these games franchises. He seems to care about making fun games that interest him rather than franchises. That's what I like to do rather than care about the story differences, character differences and to some degree (though not completelte) the gameplay differences between games in a franchise. 

Also deaths threats from immature people are death threats from immature people there's no high road there, of course the majority aren't that asinine but don't neccesarily expect someone whose been on the recieving end on those those shits to be sympathetic to your witch hunt of another one. 

If I was in Kamiya's position I wouldn't give two craps about some of the vocal majority.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 15, 2013)

Gino said:


> and it only get's worse



Where should I even begin with this?

I'll just requote to save time.



Tom Bombadil said:


> I don't think the reviews are exactly paid off. Instead, I think
> 
> 1) The reviewers have a lower standard for action games in general.
> 
> ...



Even worst are video game journalists who don't exactly know what they are talking about.

Go watch and learn from PennyArcade's _Extra Credits_ lectures.


----------



## Spirit King (Jan 15, 2013)

Gino said:


> DMC fans get disrespected personally DMC  fans should shut the fuck up makes sense.



DMC fans spend years on the same  stupid shit. Your crap ain't doing shit, the only thing that would is if the game bombs.

None your hooting and hollering is gonna change that. It's fascinating that you think it will. This is the same capcom that trolled the hell out of Megaman in UMvC. Do you guys not learn?


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 15, 2013)

Spirit King said:


> I don't think Kamiya has ever had the chance to direct a sequel to a game he's made, even when given the chance with Bayonetta he chose to. I very much doubt Kamiya cares too much about the legacy of these games franchises. He seems to care about making fun games that interest him rather than franchises. That's what I like to do rather than care about the story differences, character differences and to some degree (though not completelte) the gameplay differences between games in a franchise.
> 
> Also deaths threats from immature people are death threats from immature people there's no high road there, of course the majority aren't that asinine but don't neccesarily expect someone whose been on the recieving end on those those shits to be sympathetic to your witch hunt of another one.
> 
> If I was in Kamiya's position I wouldn't give two craps about some of the vocal majority.


Your wrong. Kamiya had no choice but create Bayonetta.

As for death threats, all death threats are bad. I completely agree. That's why when i was searching up something relating to DmC i stumbled upon Tameem Antoniades home adress.
And i was like "Darn if a crazy guy gets this he'll go beat Tameem up. Hope that doesnt happen".


Anyhow...that doesnt make Tameem and Kamiya's situation the same.
Tameem receiving death threats wasn't a shocker because he pissed fans off by disrespecting the character and them.

Platinum Games just made a decision to release Bayo 2 on wii U since Sega seemed to have no interest in publishing it.


----------



## Spirit King (Jan 15, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> Your wrong. Kamiya had no choice but create Bayonetta.
> 
> As for death threats, all death threats are bad. I completely agree. That's why when i was searching up something relating to DmC i stumbled upon Tameem Antoniades home adress.
> And i was like "Darn if a crazy guy gets this he'll go beat Tameem up. Hope that doesnt happen".
> ...



It's not the same but that's not the point. The fact Kamiya did nothing wrong makes it worse. It shows how fickle and derranged some of the fanbase is. Given that that attitude Kamiya gives in general is one of not givening a shit, do you think he cares that the 5th game in a franchise he only created turned out bad. This the daily shit for any well known game creator this isn't new ground we're covering it's a common occurence. Yet some of you ar treating like they killed his first born child.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 15, 2013)

Spirit King said:


> It's not the same but that's not the point. The fact Kamiya did nothing wrong makes it worse. It shows how fickle and derranged some of the fanbase is.


Yes...but i never said some of fans aren't like that.

I was merely argumenting that comparing Tameem situation to Platinum Games is different. And that it doesn't mean Tameem receiving death threats was because fans were "ooo change, we hate change!!".

He pissed fans off. He pissed me off.
U dont see me sending death threats do u?


----------



## Ryan (Jan 15, 2013)

"buy the HD collection" movement is laughable

kamiya is no longer involved in any way with the franchise and I doubt they would make similar games without him, even if they wanted to 

people are acting as if anyone can walk in and improve on the man's work


----------



## Spirit King (Jan 15, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> Yes...but i never said some of fans aren't like that.
> 
> I was merely argumenting that comparing Tameem situation to Platinum Games is different. And that it doesn't mean Tameem receiving death threats was because fans were "ooo change, we hate change!!".
> 
> ...



My issue is massive fan outrage and that there's a good chance chance Kamiya doesn't feel the same about the destruction of his franchise (a common industry occurence) as some of you do. Nor that he cares that you care after the shit some of his "fanbase" put him through.

He may care and agree, but I'm saying there's a decent chance he doesn't since he made the game 12 years ago, and this is 5th game in the franchise.



Ryan said:


> "buy the HD collection" movement is laughable
> 
> kamiya is no longer involved in any way with the franchise and I doubt they would make similar games without him, even if they wanted to
> 
> people are acting as if anyone can walk in and improve on the man's work



You mean Itsuno right? Kaimya made the first game only all franchise improvements were Itsuno's work...


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 15, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aTQFpwZwk-w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Velocity (Jan 15, 2013)

Ryan said:


> "buy the HD collection" movement is laughable



I already have the HD Collection.


----------



## Gino (Jan 15, 2013)

Spirit King said:


> DMC fans spend years on the same  stupid shit. Your crap ain't doing shit, the only thing that would is if the game bombs.
> 
> None your hooting and hollering is gonna change that. It's fascinating that you think it will. This is the same capcom that trolled the hell out of Megaman in UMvC. Do you guys not learn?


So basically be a good little sheep and not get upset nor have an opinion on anything got it.


Ryan said:


> "buy the HD collection" movement is laughable
> 
> kamiya is no longer involved in any way with the franchise and I doubt they would make similar games without him, even if they wanted to
> 
> people are acting as if anyone can walk in and improve on the man's work


Way too fuck yourself in your own post.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 15, 2013)

The buy DMC HD is laughable because the money goes to Capcom.
Same people who fucked with fans.

So why even spend your money on it anymore if u already have a copy?



EDIT:
LOL at this video


----------



## Gino (Jan 15, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> The buy DMC HD is laughable because the money goes to Capcom.
> Same people who fucked with fans.
> 
> So why even spend your money on it anymore if u already have a copy?



Voting with teh wallet to show that new DmC is not whats up.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 15, 2013)

Gino said:


> and it only get's worse





Spirit King said:


> Umm you act like he cares... He diitched the game and Capcom and made Bayonetta, hell he's working on wonderful 101 rather than directing Bayonetta 2. I doubt the dude gives all of 2 shits about this. Also remember the amount of shit he got for Bayonetta 2.
> 
> He only made the first game 12 years ago.



He actually didn't ditch the game. Instead he found out that Capcom decided they didn't need him working on the series anymore and after they released the abortion that was DMC2 he washed his hands clean of the series. 

He's not directing Bayo 2 because he's so involved with Wonderful 101 and there was probably a time limit on Nintendo's gratitude that Platinum had to jump on or they'd be back to square one, he's still supervising it but for now his main focus is 101. Whether or not he goes back to Bayonetta remains to be seen and we won't know for a very long while (assuming there even is a Bayo 3). That said with him supervising the project he can still see the direction Bayo 2 is going and object to any changes he doesn't like, as opposed to DMC2 where had no input on the series he created. That already puts him in a much more fairer position.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 15, 2013)

Gino said:


> Voting with teh wallet to show that new DmC is not whats up.


Yes...but in first place Capcom shouldn't have been arseholes.
Why hasn't Capcom announced a DMC 5 but has clearly has teased a DmC 2 ?

Because they are waiting to see if DmC sells, then they leave the DMC ship for good til 10 years (then if they are still alive they bright it back).


And they are the one who are responsible for reboot not NT.
And also they are ones who in first place made all these crappy decisions that lead to DmC's lesser gameplay.


So why even buy DMC HD to tell them? That's basically giving them money.
It's seriously stupid.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 15, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> So why even spend your money on it anymore if u already have a copy?



The way things are now, only one of two things are going to happen. Either DmC sells millions of copies, guaranteeing that Ninja Theory will continue to screw up the franchise for the next decade, or it flops horribly and Capcom shelves the franchise like they did to Mega Man, Onimusha, Dino Crisis and however many other franchises they've just left in the corner and forgotten about.

On the other hand if, by some miracle, the DMC HD Collection outsells the new DmC game, Capcom might get it into their thick skulls that the Devil May Cry fanbase that has bought into the series for the last decade (I've personally spent hundreds of ??? buying Devil May Cry manga, DVDs, figures and games), which comes to at least two million people if not more, will continue to buy Devil May Cry games as long as they stick to what we like.

But that's just wishful thinking, really. The true outcome is as I said - either Ninja Theory continues making Devil May Cry games or Capcom will make sure nobody does.


----------



## Gino (Jan 15, 2013)

*FUCK YOU!*



WhiteWolf said:


> Yes...but in first place Capcom shouldn't have been arseholes.
> Why hasn't Capcom announced a DMC 5 but has clearly has teased a DmC 2 ?
> 
> Because they are waiting to see if DmC sells, then they leave the DMC ship for good til 10 years (then if they are still alive they bright it back).
> ...




So what do you want me do then dude because you're talking like you have have a better solution I'm open ears.I'm just trying to do whatever I can to keep the old DMC alive that is all.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 15, 2013)

I know this much Velo. Capcom rejected Dante.
And besides Dante and his story, there is the gameplay of DMC.

And there is Bayo 2 and MGR. Look at my sig, doesn't MGR gameplay seriously not have potential? 

Again, Capcom rejected Dante and did their own shit ignoring us "fans" or what the hell we are to them. And when DmC fails, they are going "Hey guys, we love you".

I will say "Hey.....no. Go fuck yourself".


So yeah...

I hope as a fictional character Dante will die out as long as Capcom owns the rights. Because that character deserves to be owned by people who can appreciate it.




Gino said:


> So what do you want me do then dude because you're talking like you have have a better solution I'm open ears.I'm just trying to do whatever I can to keep the old DMC alive that is all.


DMC has ended as far as I AM concerned. 

Pay your respects to Dante by not giving money to arseholes who rejected him in first place.

If you love Dante, he'll always be part of your gaming days. Things like that never fade away. But believe me it's better that Dante dies than becomes a milking object...


----------



## Wicked (Jan 15, 2013)

This thread


----------



## Vergil642 (Jan 15, 2013)

Velocity said:


> The way things are now, only one of two things are going to happen. Either DmC sells millions of copies, guaranteeing that Ninja Theory will continue to screw up the franchise for the next decade, or it flops horribly and Capcom shelves the franchise like they did to Mega Man, Onimusha, Dino Crisis and however many other franchises they've just left in the corner and forgotten about.
> 
> On the other hand if, by some miracle, the DMC HD Collection outsells the new DmC game, Capcom might get it into their thick skulls that the Devil May Cry fanbase that has bought into the series for the last decade (I've personally spent hundreds of ??? buying Devil May Cry manga, DVDs, figures and games), which comes to at least two million people if not more, will continue to buy Devil May Cry games as long as they stick to what we like.
> 
> But that's just wishful thinking, really. The true outcome is as I said - either Ninja Theory continues making Devil May Cry games or Capcom will make sure nobody does.



What that guy said. We can hope but ultimately the odds are if Ninja Theory doesn't get hired for DmC2 then Capcom will shelve the series. Because they're fucking retards who hate money.


----------



## Gino (Jan 15, 2013)

Vergil642 said:


> What that guy said. We can hope but ultimately the odds are if Ninja Theory doesn't get hired for DmC2 then Capcom will shelve the series. Because they're fucking retards who hate money.



I understand that but I would rather let the series die then get shittied on even further.



WhiteWolf said:


> DMC has ended as far as I AM concerned.
> 
> Pay your respects to Dante by not giving money to arseholes who rejected him in first place.
> 
> If you love Dante, he'll always be part of your gaming days. Things like that never fade away. But believe me it's better that Dante dies than becomes a milking object...



You won't know in till you try in this current post I said essentially what you said so I'm ready to let go.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 15, 2013)

Oh Gino, @ LOL at that article of VG247 with a bitch complaining.

That shows how condescending so called "gaming journalists" are towards DMC fans. Never stopping with "Ooo you want white hair ooo u want white hair".

Fucken retarded idiots tbh.


FOR GINO

*Spoiler*: __ 




I am hoping somehow a miracle happens and Hideki is given rights to Dante. Then we could see a Bayo/Dante game.

Infact i already have a "OK" story for such game. It involves Bayonetta being kidnapped and prisoned by a strong villain.  
A apprentice of Bayonetta teleports to the world of which Dante lives in. Meaning she has traveled from the world of Bayonetta (world of witches), to Devil May Cry world.

She coems to ask Dante for his help because Dante's mother comes from same world as Bayo. And she was known as a very great witch.

Well plot begins with girl asking "Are you son of Eva, Dante?"


And as game goes on Dante gets more insight on his mother.
It seems like a good idea because in Bayo it's implied Eva is a witch.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 15, 2013)

Spirit King said:


> You mean Itsuno right? Kaimya made the first game only all franchise improvements were Itsuno's work...


he gets credit for directing DMC 3 and making such an amazing game

he is probably the only one who added something to the series

shitheads like tameem do not compare to the likes of Kaimya and Itsuno



Velocity said:


> I already have the HD Collection.


so do I, but I gave it away on christmas  

I still have the third cd though


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 15, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> Oh Gino, @ LOL at that article of VG247 with a bitch complaining.
> 
> That shows how condescending so called "gaming journalists" are towards DMC fans. Never stopping with "Ooo you want white hair ooo u want white hair".
> 
> Fucken retarded idiots tbh.



It wasn't researched enough. Which pretty much undermines the article and the journalist's authority itself.

I doubt she'll pay attention to being corrected. The article's posted, it's getting hits, more traffic for the website.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 15, 2013)

Ryan said:


> he gets credit for directing DMC 3 and making such an amazing game
> 
> he is probably the only one who added something to the series
> 
> ...



I don't like Itsuno. He comes off as a big douche. In a video he tells people in a event to raise money up so he can take a picture and show it to executives or whatever.

But credit for DMC 3. Story wise it had great things in it, and gameplay wise it took DMC gameplay up to next level.


----------



## Gino (Jan 15, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> Oh Gino, @ LOL at that article of VG247 with a bitch complaining.
> 
> That shows how condescending so called "gaming journalists" are towards DMC fans. Never stopping with "Ooo you want white hair ooo u want white hair".
> 
> ...



Sounds better than DmC already and I wouldn't mind a Bayo/DMC game that shit would be glorious


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 15, 2013)

Gino said:


> Sounds better than DmC already and I wouldn't mind a Bayo/DMC game that shit would be glorious


Again i am not a game designer. So i am sure a game designer who has passion for fleshing out great story can take my small little foundation for a story and make it more logical.

But i came up with the idea because 1) I want to see Bayo/Dante in same space   2) Eva reference in Bayonetta as being a witch    3) In Bayo witches summon demons.

So i was thinking "How did Eva get in touch with Sparda?".


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 15, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> The buy DMC HD is laughable because the money goes to Capcom.
> Same people who fucked with fans.



Also the same people who did the old DMC games.

Money talks, bullshit walks. Buy the old versions instead of the new one while explaining why the old ones are shit, Capcom takes the hint.

When DmC bombs, either the franchise gets scrapped or they go back to basics, the more the classic version sells, the better chance for us to get DMC 5.

And DMC references in Bayonetta are exactly that, references. Or is Viewtiful Joe and Okami in the same universe as Devil May Cry too? Hell, is Space Harrier, Sonic and whatever other Sega game that was referenced in Bayonetta also part of the same universe?

Stop taking shit so literally, Kamiya's just having fun with them.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 15, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Also the same people who did the old DMC games.
> 
> Money talks. Buy the old versions instead of the new one while explaining why the old ones are shit, Capcom takes the hint.
> 
> ...


Not like he can do anything else lol.

You buy DMC HD. I am just saying that's what i wouldn't do.

My three cents.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 15, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> Oh Gino, @ LOL at that article of VG247 with a bitch complaining.
> 
> That shows how condescending so called "gaming journalists" are towards DMC fans. Never stopping with "Ooo you want white hair ooo u want white hair".
> 
> ...



If (and that's a huge if) anyone was strong enough to capture bayonetta what could Dante do? Bayonetta KILLS GOD. What has Dante done in comparison?

That said Nintendo x Capcom would be fucking glorious.

Megaman x Mario
Bayonetta x Dante (both will be in their super saiyan 12 forms)
Ryu x Lil Mac

SO MANY GLORIOUS MATCHUPS.

Knowing cap on we'd get new Dante, zero, Chun Li and other shit. I just know it.

if bayo is in smash then I can totally give capcom a pass for skipping on mega man over CANON Dante.


----------



## Gino (Jan 15, 2013)

Dat overhyping of bayo as usual.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 15, 2013)

Gino said:


> Dat overhyping of bayo as usual.



bayo and overhype is like hotdogs and ketchup. Shit just goes together man :ho


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 15, 2013)

DedValve said:


> What has Dante done in comparison?



Killed the Devil for starters.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 15, 2013)

Currently playing the game in Nephilim mode. ( It's like Son of Sparda mode I think. )
Can say the game is hard, died several times.

But it does not feel like a classic DMC game, that much I can say.

I surprised myself when I Demonic dodged the Boss's attack and proceed to 3 shot her life bar with the Devil Axe.

D -> SSS in 2 secs.

A fun game anyway, but not for fans of the classic DMC, you'll be disappointed.

It IS more newbie friendly than DMC3 & 4.


----------



## Gino (Jan 15, 2013)

Green Kenneth name I must be seeing shit.


----------



## Death Certificate (Jan 15, 2013)

from the same author who that shitty article of VG247 



> Ever since the Tomb Raider reboot was announced, apparently a re-skinning of a survival horror Crystal Dynamics had been pitching for ages, I?ve tried to keep quiet about it. Because it looked ruddy awful to me ? lacking everything I?d loved and appreciated in the series to date, and a total betrayal of a character I?d held close to my heart for a substantial portion of my formative years. There. I?ve said it. Tomb Raider, from reveal to reveal, has looked like nothing but utter rubbish, and I have been quietly anticipating giving it a critical savaging of such righteous fury that brand manager Karl Stewart will have to put his laptop in the freezer and cry himself to sleep. I?m not a very nice person, I?m afraid, especially where ?my? games are concerned.



In short reboots are fine as long as they are not your favorite games.
Fucking hypocrite.


----------



## Gino (Jan 15, 2013)

Death Certificate said:


> from the same author who that shitty article of VG247
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bitch cred goes right out the window but it's not like she had any in the first place.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 15, 2013)

Death Certificate said:


> In short reboots are fine as long as they are not your favorite games.



BUT IT'S JUST BECAUSE OF THE HAAAAAAAAAAIR.


----------



## Kishido (Jan 15, 2013)

Quoting a sentence more is hard for some people :rofl


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 15, 2013)

Death Certificate said:


> from the same author who that shitty article of VG247
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is hilarious, she's basically more or less saying the problems we've had with the Dmc game yet believes that one is actually good when it's done the samething to the franchise if not worse.


----------



## Gino (Jan 15, 2013)

I would like to see you try


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 15, 2013)

Gino said:


> I would like to see you try



I can rep slash you for 2k if it will make you feel better


----------



## Gino (Jan 15, 2013)

you about to get dat AXE DAWG


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 15, 2013)

Did you know that in Guilty Gear Axl Low has a dog? :33

I've got a dog and an ax in my name.
Your move :33


----------



## Gino (Jan 15, 2013)

Why are you messing with me?!?!


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 15, 2013)

BECAUSE I HATE EVERYTHING THE RESEMBLES A HUMAN BEING RIGHT NOW


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 15, 2013)

How many ppl in this thread are going to kill themselves because the critic reviews are good


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 15, 2013)

So I have FUCK YOU: The Game

Discuss


----------



## Velocity (Jan 15, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> How many ppl in this thread are going to kill themselves because the critic reviews are good



Critic reviews don't actually mean much. I mean, they indicate that the game is more accessible than Devil May Cry used to be - they don't indicate it's better than it used to be, only that the series has been changed to make it easier for others to enjoy it. It's no different to any other rebooted franchise, though, really... Like the new Tomb Raider, DmC isn't made for the fans.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 15, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> So I have FUCK YOU: The Game
> 
> Discuss



Don't tell me you bought it.


----------



## Gino (Jan 15, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> How many ppl in this thread are going to kill themselves because the critic reviews are good


They won't because I'll tell them to look at the userscore.


Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> So I have FUCK YOU: The Game
> 
> Discuss


*in the words of donte*
YOU'RE AN ASSHOLE


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 15, 2013)

My soul is grieving at the moment.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 15, 2013)

Now I'm gonna tear this game apart in better detail.


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 15, 2013)

adam sessler gave this game a 3/5
so im half tempted to actually give it a try
when its liek 20 bucks


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 15, 2013)

>opens game case
>no manual

WOOOOOOOOOOW


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 15, 2013)

Tomb raider has been rebooted numerous times as far as I can tell


Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> >opens game case
> >no manual
> 
> WOOOOOOOOOOW



FUCK YOU!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 15, 2013)

Time for maturity.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 15, 2013)

>game does a 2 bar install

FUCK YOU


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 15, 2013)

calling it.. Capcom bought Raidou


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 15, 2013)

Moondas' girl looks like she dropped in a vat of botox and came out of a stripclub.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 15, 2013)

And Donte gets laid in a trailer with two strippers...

smh


----------



## EJ (Jan 15, 2013)

This game probably is mediocre but a terrible DMC game


----------



## Gino (Jan 15, 2013)

Playing the much superior game right now in HD.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 15, 2013)

It's like if the game was trying to be V For Vendetta and DMC3 but went full retard.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 15, 2013)

You know when the tracks aren't wubstep, it's sorta listenable.

And combat feels slow.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 15, 2013)

E & I do such shit damage, it's really appalling.

For the record I'm on Nephilim mode, and I feel zero pressure in fights.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 15, 2013)

You're playing it wrong. Haven't you read the reviews? The game is hard and challenging.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 15, 2013)

The first boss, the Hunter must be so hard that its creating the illusion of me just manhandling it on hard mode.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 15, 2013)

Rented it Raidou?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm getting the game later this week. Not buying of course.

Expect a ginormous tl;dr next week.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 15, 2013)

It looks like they really did nerf Arbiter, score wise.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 15, 2013)

So secret mission doors have to be unlocked with a key...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 15, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> The first boss, the Hunter must be so hard that its creating the illusion of me just manhandling it on hard mode.



How many seconds did it last?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 15, 2013)

Should be mentioned that this game is only similar to Bayonetta in the sense that it does a similar format of you run into demons at specific spots instead of them spawning in areas.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 15, 2013)

And for some weird ass reason Donte has access to Nero's Roulette technique.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 15, 2013)

The only good news is that Osiris (the scythe) isn't too much of a piece of shit now since you can actually kill things with it. Just now if only E & I weren't so awkward to use and crap damage.

What I do hate is how Stinger has to be used by pressing forward twice with the slash button in order to use which makes it tedious and impractically since demons can surround you and wait.


----------



## Banhammer (Jan 15, 2013)

allofmychips


----------



## Estafan del sexface (Jan 15, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> I'm getting the game later this week. Not buying of course.
> 
> Expect a ginormous tl;dr next week.



What if?

What if you _like it?_


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 15, 2013)

Estafan del sexface said:


> What if?
> 
> What if you _like it?_



Then we won't see him again


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 15, 2013)

>Vorgil even gets in on the fuck you action by Mission 3

Really?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 15, 2013)

They are brothers after all.


----------



## Estafan del sexface (Jan 15, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> *E & I do such shit damage,* it's really appalling.



I don't mean to shitpick but that sounds like

Oh I don't know, every other DMC game EVAR!


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 15, 2013)

They're pretty strong in DMC1 and 2.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 15, 2013)

Infinite juggling with E & I.

As of this typing I held the chainsaw demon with simply E & I.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 15, 2013)

One thing piss me off in this game !

Where is MAH taunt Button ?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 15, 2013)

Estafan del sexface said:


> I don't mean to shitpick but that sounds like
> 
> Oh I don't know, every other DMC game EVAR!



And you'd be wrong.
[YOUTUBE]7ccc3z-yW-U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 15, 2013)

Estafan del sexface said:


> I don't mean to shitpick but that sounds like
> 
> Oh I don't know, every other DMC game EVAR!



Then you never payed attention on how much damage you can do.

DMC3 with E & I can do decent damage by default and add the Gunslinger style + upgrades can do incredible things.

DMC4 gets ludicrous at times.


----------



## Estafan del sexface (Jan 15, 2013)

Again if you want a some good DMC funtimes, play Ultimate Marvel vs Capcom 3

Dante has some real bullshit E and I moves in that.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 15, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> And you'd be wrong.
> [YOUTUBE]7ccc3z-yW-U[/YOUTUBE]



Holy shit, that's just awful, and I used to think DMC3 was a bit on the weak side.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm talking about damage where its incredibly minute like why have it in the first place if it does jack shit?

Even DMC3 & 4 you could kill a boss with guns in a decent time frame.


----------



## Estafan del sexface (Jan 15, 2013)

Okay I didn't know E & I were *THAT* weak in DmC.

I apologise.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 15, 2013)

Sephiroth said:


> Holy shit, that's just awful, and I used to think DMC3 was a bit on the weak side.



"Try it out for yourself if you like, I'm not trying to trick anybody. The difference with DMC3 was that enemies actually attack you all the time, and you don't have anywhere to run. So if you just hang back and shoot, you get your head kicked in. So even though the guns were more powerful, you still had to be more tactical about it. in DmC, the enemies just stand around like garden gnomes, and they think to balance it they'll just make the guns as effective as chocolate frying pan"-guy who made that video you just watched


----------



## Velocity (Jan 15, 2013)

Yeah, out of all the videos I've seen so far I haven't actually seen any enemies in DmC that are actively trying to murder your arse.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 15, 2013)

I mean even with the upgrade with E & I, the damage went from shit to sorta shit. DMC3 on default was on the meh side.

For bosses in DMC3, while you can fight someone like Beowulf in close range but requires being a bit of a daredevil, its perfectly fine to shoot him dead.

In this game, unless you got 20-30 minutes to burn, I suggest not to.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 15, 2013)

Velocity said:


> Yeah, out of all the videos I've seen so far I haven't actually seen any enemies in DmC that are actively trying to murder your arse.



I'm on mission 3, on Nephilim, which is hard mode. I have yet to feel pressure.

Even the disaster that is Ninja Gaiden 3 on normal had *some* form of difficulty.

I have no problem with easy games, just that with a game like Devil May Cry. Come the fuck on. This is sad.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 15, 2013)

The upgrades, like the charge shot and stuff are kinda useful

that and the SHOTGUN is imbah in DmC.

It's like you're playing RE6.

Donte : Fuck You ! ( Shotgun in the face. )

I'm not talking about The Shotgun charge shot which is basically a Grenade Launcher.

Raidou : I'm on mission 12 on Nephilim, I believe you will die a few times like me.
Some enemies are really a pain in the ass.

While this game is not absolute shit. It's still not DMC4 level.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 15, 2013)

there is nothing likable or relatable about some you kills pregnant women and rubs it in others faces.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 15, 2013)

>certain enemies require certain stances to take damage
>any other attack besides that gets repelled

WHY


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 15, 2013)

Would you find it funny that if you get hit with the chainsaw, Donte screams like a bitch?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 15, 2013)

So I Have Realized this is the Closet i Will Ever Get to A Good World Of Darkness Game this Generation.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 15, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> >certain enemies require certain stances to take damage
> >any other attack besides that gets repelled
> 
> WHY



Sometimes more than two at once, plus damaging floor and time limit


----------



## GRIMMM (Jan 15, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> I'm on mission 3, on Nephilim, which is hard mode. I have yet to feel pressure.



Wrong, Nephilim is normal.

Human is Very Easy.
Demon Hunter is Easy.
Son of Sparda is Hard.
Heaven or Hell is Harder.
Hell and Hell is Very Hard.
Dante must Die is Ultra Hard.


----------



## Imagine (Jan 15, 2013)

You bought the game Raidou? Or are you renting?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 15, 2013)

If it makes you feel better it wasn't from gamestop. It's from a local game store. A small place and the money usually goes to them.

They're good to me.


----------



## Crow Master Apprentice (Jan 15, 2013)

This game is pretty damn solid.

Thought Dante would be a annoying rebel but he's likeable, he doesn't have DMC3 Dante swag but likeable.

To bad Kat isn't as cool as Lady but it's all good.

& finally the tracks are awesome.


----------



## vanhellsing (Jan 15, 2013)

now where to find that video where you can lolpast the game with one button


----------



## DedValve (Jan 15, 2013)

Velocity said:


> Yeah, out of all the videos I've seen so far I haven't actually seen any enemies in DmC that are actively trying to murder your arse.



We wouldn't want to overwhelm the players now would we? Even with our simplified and totally not dumbed down combat system, if we put players in a tight spot they may actually have to stop and think about what combo they are using rather than just mashing XXX.

It's not like non canon DMC series where you had to memorize EVERY FUCKING COMBO IN THE GAME. DmC is simpler and easier and I respect it for that, besides the non canon DMC games where a bit ridiculous on the difficulty, even setting it to easy required you to memorize the most grueling of combos. 

[YOUTUBE]1Ew2pALyiIM[/YOUTUBE]

Your telling me I have to press the X button 3 times? FUCK THAT DIFFICULTY.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 15, 2013)

I'll be up front. Comboing is not fun in this game. Honestly the animations make it look awkward instead of seemless like if he went from one move to a completely different one with zero transition like if he switch from one sprite animation to another.

Dante's transition from his base Rebellion Combo into Million Stabs in DMC4 looks seemless and he just flows into it. Donte looks like a fucking tweek when he goes from Stinger to Trillion Stabs. His air combos with Osiris is a bigger offender.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 15, 2013)

so whens vorgils downfall coming?


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 15, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> How many ppl in this thread are going to kill themselves because the critic reviews are good



How can IGN or The Sun be critics? The Sun cohosted a DmC release celebration in Portugal with Capcom.
Meanwhile IGN keeps getting exclusive stuff appearing on their channel. They had the first gameplay of DmC when it was under development. No other site had it. And after that IGN has done nothing but praise the game despite it has clearly flaws.


Critic reviews...they aren't even critics.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 15, 2013)

This game isn't near as bad as people tried to paint it. If you're complaining about the difficulty I'm sure you won't have the same feeling on Hell or Hell.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 15, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> How can IGN or The Sun be critics? The Sun cohosted a DmC release celebration in Portugal with Capcom.
> Meanwhile IGN keeps getting exclusive stuff appearing on their channel. They had the first gameplay of DmC when it was under development. No other site had it. And after that IGN has done nothing but praise the game despite it has clearly flaws.
> 
> 
> Critic reviews...they aren't even critics.



What about all the other Critics giving it good reveiws

Gamespot
1up
GameTrailers
Kotaku
The Escapist.

are they all part of this  evil conspiracy?

and like i said if Capcom was gonna buy Reviews then the last 2 Resident evil games wouldn't have gotten such shit Reviews.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 15, 2013)

Damn that was cold though.

> White wig flies onto Dante, and he looks in the mirror

"Not in a million years"


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 15, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> What about all the other Critics giving it good reveiws
> 
> Gamespot
> 1up
> ...



Some are biased, some are paid and some are simply dumb.

That's how reviews are.

Let me go into detail:

THE BIASED:
A person who has decided to like DmC even before release. Will do anything to hype it up. And will often give it a better score than it deserves.



THE DUMB:
Haven't played DMC games, plays DmC and gives a score judging DmC on it's on, ignoring that this "gameplay", "This character" etc have existed before.

By ignoring past games in your review judgment, MOST games will get over 8 score rating. For example Prototype and Infamous are pretty good games, but because GTA pioonered the open world, the feature in Prototype and Infamous do not get as much credit as it does in GTA.
 Because GTA have done it before, and nowdays it's pretty much a standard with many games (AC, Prototype, Infamous, etc).


THE PAID
Person who gets paid or receives a benefical thing. Like advertisements.
Will give a score thats better than the actual score.

The paid person can also be biased as well. Biased + Paid = a bigger score overall.





Don't trust sites. Trust your own fellow gamers. Sites depend on the game companies for money...
If you want to know how DmC truly is, check out or ask a review from a hardcore DMC player.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 15, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> Some are biased, some are paid and some are simply dumb.
> 
> That's how reviews are.
> 
> ...



So because they give DmC a good review they fall into 3 categories? Paid Off, Dumb, or Biased? .... Or maybe they just feel the game is..I dunno. Good? Nah that makes too much sense to be right.


----------



## EJ (Jan 15, 2013)

Yeah, because reviews mean a lot now. Such as, the last previous Halo games besides the last one so tottaly deserved 5/5. 

And all those COD games such as Mw2 with broken online so deserved that 5/5. :


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 15, 2013)

Erio Touwa said:


> So because they give DmC a good review they fall into 3 categories? Paid Off, Dumb, or Biased? ....Or maybe they just feel the game is..I dunno. Good? Nah that makes too much sense to be right.


It makes absoulte sense to me.

For most part they aren't reviewing the game from a DMC context. They are reviewing it from "How is this game?". If they have a DMC perspective they would mention flaws that DmC have. But the reviews i skimmed through have not mentioned such flaws.


You review a "DmC" game, you review it based on DMC.

If i didn't judge DmC based on DMC, then it would be a miracle in this world.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 15, 2013)

MW2 had the broken online? The broken online started with Black Ops, and lag compensation...


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 15, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> It makes absoulte sense to me.
> 
> For most part they aren't reviewing the game from a DMC context. They are reviewing it from "How is this game?". If they have a DMC perspective they would mention flaws that DmC have. But the reviews i skimmed through have not mentioned such flaws.
> 
> ...



So your argument is "They don't agree with me, so they're instantly wrong"? I've seen reviews that bring up flaws, like Adam Sessler from Rev3Games. Sure it's valid to compare it to the old DMC games, but you can't expect a reboot, to be the same as the old ones. Because in nature that's what reboots are, retellings of stories. Like I don't expect the upcmoing Tomb Raider to be, look, or feel like any of the old games. They are making a different story. unless you want to fall into Activision syndrome ( rehashing almost the same thing for years just to please fans). Me personally I'd like them to try things, even if they don't always work. I don't want the same old stale feeling coming to DMC. And I say that as a 'hardcore' fan.


----------



## EJ (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm not trying to make this a COD thread, but yeah it had a broken online. It was the first COD I hated, and I was a close-minded COD fanboy back then. The online was broken because nothing was balanced, people used the cheapest tactics to get kills, and there were plenty of glitches.

And yet, the game still got a 5/5 and people said the online was amazing when it wasn't. 

Reviews mean nothing. You have people typing long tl;dr and actually PLAYING the game giving good reasons as to the DmC sucks, and yet a lot of people are taking the advice over companies, rather than your actual day to day gamer, or more so DMC FANS. Screw Tamereem with what he did to Dante, he literally excluded an entire fanbase.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 15, 2013)

IGN 





> The intelligence of the *DmC battle system* doesn't end with enjoyable, intuitive combo creation. It also involves traversal, allowing Dante to pull enemies to him or grapple to them at will, eliminating the need to interrupt a combo and reposition mid-battle.


Last i checked that "battle system" is DMC's, not DmC's.

See...they judge the game as a new ip.
And when you do that even "the most over done"  stuff will get a high score and be treated as a innovational feature.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 15, 2013)

Flow said:


> Yeah, because reviews mean a lot now. Such as, the last previous Halo games besides the last one so tottaly deserved 5/5.


 They did, Reach was epic, and  halo  wars got crap reveiws sooo yeah.



WhiteWolf said:


> It makes absoulte sense to me.
> 
> For most part they aren't reviewing the game from a DMC context. They are reviewing it from "How is this game?". If they have a DMC perspective they would mention flaws that DmC have. But the reviews i skimmed through have not mentioned such flaws.
> 
> ...


1. DMC4 didn't have these am,azing  love across the board score you seem to think it dose

2. this is a remake it doesn't matter what the last guys did all that matters is how this game is, on its own



> Last i checked that "battle system" is DMC's, not DmC's.


 Its not actually its its own, as it was made on a  different engine


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 15, 2013)

Erio Touwa said:


> So your argument is "They don't agree with me, so they're instantly wrong"? I've seen reviews that bring up flaws, like Adam Sessler from Rev3Games. Sure it's valid to compare it to the old DMC games, b*ut you can't expect a reboot, to be the same as the old ones. Because in nature that's what reboots are, retellings of stories.*


Ladies and gentlemen, sheeps and apologisers.

Let me introduce you to the new Apple product:

The IRebootCard.


A product you can use whenever you don't want your game to be judge based on past games.
You can make a reboot called "MgS Metal Gear Solid" which will be about stealth, but with the IRebootCard, you don't need to worry.

MgS Metal Gear Solid will not be judged bast on the original MGS serie.


----------



## EJ (Jan 15, 2013)

Hey guys, let's make Kratos into a cigar smoking corny jackass, with an afro and huge beard, then make him walk around with gangsta clothes on with his pants sagging. 

I mean it's JUST a reboot. It's not going to be like the original, so it's all good.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 15, 2013)

So far  DmC is getting Better Reviews then DMC4.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 15, 2013)

> Sure it's valid to compare it to the old DMC games,



Must have missed this part mate.


----------



## EJ (Jan 15, 2013)

And Erio Touwa, "retelling of stories" you type this as if DMC is 300 years old or something. It's obvious Tamereem wanted his style taste over an actual DMC's fan and WHY they liked DMC in the first place.

A reboot probably wouldn't even had been THAT bad depending on how they did Dante. But nah, they decided to fix something that wasn't near broken.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 15, 2013)

Flow said:


> I'm not trying to make this a COD thread, but yeah it had a broken online. It was the first COD I hated, and I was a close-minded COD fanboy back then. The online was broken because nothing was balanced, people used the cheapest tactics to get kills, and there were plenty of glitches.
> 
> And yet, the game still got a 5/5 and people said the online was amazing when it wasn't.
> 
> Reviews mean nothing. You have people typing long tl;dr and actually PLAYING the game giving good reasons as to the DmC sucks, and yet a lot of people are taking the advice over companies, rather than your actual day to day gamer, or more so DMC FANS. Screw Tamereem with what he did to Dante, he literally excluded an entire fanbase.



You should try Black Ops 2, every weapon is balanced and boring...


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 15, 2013)

Flow said:


> And Erio Touwa, "retelling of stories" you type this as if DMC is 300 years old or something. It's obvious Tamereem wanted his style taste over an actual DMC's fan and WHY they liked DMC in the first place.
> 
> A reboot probably wouldn't even had been THAT bad depending on how they did Dante. But nah, *they decided to fix something that wasn't near broken*.



In Your opinion, i was ready to write the series off after DMC4


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 15, 2013)

Flow said:


> And Erio Touwa, "retelling of stories" you type this as if DMC is 300 years old or something. It's obvious Tamereem wanted his style taste over an actual DMC's fan and WHY they liked DMC in the first place.
> 
> A reboot probably wouldn't even had been THAT bad depending on how they did Dante. But nah, they decided to fix something that wasn't near broken.




It doesn't matter how old the series is.


----------



## ShadowReij (Jan 15, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> How many ppl in this thread are going to kill themselves because the critic reviews are good



I've always been a fan of the tried and true philosophy of playing a game before having a complete opinion myself.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 15, 2013)

Erio Touwa said:


> Must have missed this part mate.



And you missed my parts. Because if you didn't you'd realise that most people reviewing DmC isn't comparing it to DMC games.

Thus you'd not go on with this stupidity of "It's a reboot it's retelling of a story".


----------



## EJ (Jan 15, 2013)

I like how you two both avoided this post:



Flow said:


> Hey guys, let's make Kratos into a cigar smoking corny jackass, with an afro and huge beard, then make him walk around with gangsta clothes on with his pants sagging.
> 
> I mean it's JUST a reboot. It's not going to be like the original, so it's all good.



Erio Touwa, they decided to rewrite something that wasn't even complete first of all, and try to "fix something" that wasn't broken.

I don't even see how anyone can support a guy like Tamereem who has not only defiled the original DMC games, but spits on the DMC fans by having Dante in DmC say "Not in a million years" when a white wig flies onto his head. It's subtle jabs towards the original fanbase, and even as not that big of a DMC fan, it doesn't take a rocket scientist to think 

"Wow, this guy is a complete dick for doing this."

But I don't care at this point, Childhood is already being ruined, stuff like this is bound to happen. I hope this game flops and they don't continue with a sequel.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 15, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> Because if you didn't you'd realise that most people reviewing DmC isn't comparing it to DMC games.
> .



And whats your proof of this, are they saying "oh btw  i never played DMC?"


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 15, 2013)

tameem: i don't care what the haters say thats why i gave him a dante recolor for a devil trigger, a dmc3 skin, and white hair. yup. don't care at all.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 15, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, sheeps and apologisers



You have to be capable of arguing this shit without using _ad hominem_.

I am serious.

I guarantee you the next person to insult a fellow member will get at least a day off the forums. And don't you fucking bitch at me for doing so, because you all know how many times I came in here asking you all to play nice.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 15, 2013)

Flow said:


> I like how you two both avoided this post:


Because its Bad Over exaggeration that doesn't warrant acknowledging


----------



## EJ (Jan 15, 2013)

Naruto said:


> You have to be capable of arguing this shit without using _ad hominem_.
> 
> I am serious.
> 
> I guarantee you the next person to insult a fellow member will get at least a day off the forums. And don't you fucking bitch at me for doing so, because you all know how many times I came in here asking you all to play nice.



Could you remove the flame from my CP left by Zen-Aku?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 15, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> And you missed my parts. Because if you didn't you'd realise that most people reviewing DmC isn't comparing it to DMC games.
> 
> Thus you'd not go on with this stupidity of "It's a reboot it's retelling of a story".



You mean it being a reboot isn't an acceptable reason for things being different? Shit someone call Square Enix, and tell them before Tomb Raider comes out...



Flow said:


> I like how you two both avoided this post:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




...It doesn't matter how complete the story is. Capcom and Ninja Theory opted for a restart on the series. Obviously they felt it would be a good idea.


----------



## EJ (Jan 15, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> .



Right, because it's not comparable to turning Dante into a nudist guy that has sex with whores, says "FUCK YOU A LOT", wears punk/emoish dirty clothing styles, and completely changing both his and Vergil's personality around.


----------



## EJ (Jan 15, 2013)

Erio Touwa said:


> ...It doesn't matter how complete the story is. Capcom and Ninja Theory opted for a restart on the series. Obviously they felt it would be a good idea.



It was a terrible idea with the original fans, and they see this now. They are asking themselves if it's worth it to start another DmC to appease their new fanbase, or to go back to their roots.

And you avoided a good majority of my post.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 15, 2013)

Naruto said:


> You have to be capable of arguing this shit without using _ad hominem_.
> 
> I am serious.
> 
> I guarantee you the next person to insult a fellow member will get at least a day off the forums. And don't you fucking bitch at me for doing so, because you all know how many times I came in here asking you all to play nice.



It's called making a point. If you don't like it, it is not my problem. This thread isn't a place for people to constantly eat up companies shit. 

There are over 10+ other places with HEAVY focus on DmC for that kind of shit.


I've been and i am nice. 
What do you want me to say? "Oh yeah your right?". or "let's agree to disagree"?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 15, 2013)

Flow said:


> Right, because it's not comparable to turning Dante into a nudist guy that has sex with whores, says "FUCK YOU A LOT", wears punk/emoish dirty clothing styles, and completely changing both his and Vergil's personality around.


No its not because  his style  is mostly the same and his personality isn't changed that much, h's still a cocky asshole that talks to much.

and his style isn't emo ether. That is pure punk rock, opposed to Old Dante's Glam J-rock


----------



## EJ (Jan 15, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> No its not because  his style  is mostly the same and his personality isn't changed that much,



oh god my sides.




> and his style isn't emo ether. That is pure punk rock, opposed to Old Dante's Glam J-rock



It doesn't look "Punk Rock", Punk doesn't look like you took a stop at the local Hot topic store then roled around in some dirt.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 15, 2013)

@ Eri Touwa
DmC story may be different, and it's characters.

But this is a fact and you better use whatever logic you have to comphrend this fact:
DmC gameplay is going for a "DMC" gameplay. It's trying to be DMC gameplay on Unreal engine. 


Therefor DmC gameplay should be judged based on DMC gameplay. And my point is (another thing for you to comphrend), that DmC gameplay isn't judged much on DMC gameplay. Therefor those reviews are saying "The DmC battlesystem is innovating and full of chaining combos!!!", when this is a standard in DMC games..therefor it is really not innovation.


Now do enlighten me and show me some reviews from gaming sites where they mentioned flaws that fans of DMC have mentioned.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 15, 2013)

Flow said:


> oh god my sides.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry but no a Dirty Wife beater and Union jack plus the shave sides are pure punk rock, Hell his first Promo pick was a direct shout out to Sid Viscous's Mug shot


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 15, 2013)

Flow said:


> It was a terrible idea with the original fans, and they see this now. They are asking themselves if it's worth it to start another DmC to appease their new fanbase, or to go back to their roots.
> 
> And you avoided a good majority of my post.



No, here's the flaw in this argument. Not all the fans feel the same way about the series getting rebooted. There were people on Tameem's twitter not too long ago telling him they're pumped, and appreciate the work that they are putting into the series. Capcom at it's core is a company, they d what it takes to make a profit. They won't stop because a minority of their current fans dislike the idea. After all it's impossible to please everyone. 



Zen-aku said:


> No its not because  his style  is mostly the same and his personality isn't changed that much, h's still a cocky asshole that talks to much.
> 
> and his style isn't emo ether. That is pure punk rock, opposed to Old Dante's Glam J-rock



I like his punk style.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 15, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> It's called making a point. If you don't like it, it is not my problem.



...

I think it is your problem, and I'm about to demonstrate it.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 15, 2013)

I never said anything about the battle system. Most of the qualms were merely subjective things. From what I've seen anyway. Sure DmC does things bad, but it's a good title, and definitely doesn't warrant the level of hate that is generated in this thread. I can understand why old fans dislike things about this game. IT was slightly annoying to have the new Dante make tongue in cheek remarks about the old Dante, but you get over it, and enjoy the game for what it is.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 15, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> Now do enlighten me and show me some reviews from gaming sites where they mentioned flaws that fans of DMC have mentioned.


 The flaws you perceive or what you perceive. Just becuase they don't use your words or consider them flaws dosne't mean a danm.

YOu want the game to Play jsut like DMC3, and there is no reason DmC should


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 15, 2013)

Erio Touwa said:


> I like his punk style.



Me too, and i like the Gothic horror route the game is going for, it Reminds me of the World Of Darkness Roleplaying Games


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 15, 2013)

I think I'll definitely make some gif sets from this game.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 15, 2013)

The arguments here just has me scratching my head.


----------



## EJ (Jan 15, 2013)

Erio Touwa said:


> No, here's the flaw in this argument. Not all the fans feel the same way about the series getting rebooted.



Right. Nearly every youtube video I have seen have been people thumbing down the videos, complaining, etc. Don't try to write this off as a "Small minority" becasuse you know as well as I do that isn't even close to the case. A LARGE amount of people hate the game for there voices to be heard.

You bring up Tameem's twitter, and I bring up people constantly berating him, cussing him out all over the internet for what he did to DMC. 

You do realize that someone watches over his twitter right? A LOT of times, they approve of what is posted on there or not.

A lot of people don't appreciate the work, and Tameem even seems annoyed/depressed in recent interviews about the game. Trust me, they are DEFINITELY reconsidering making a DmC sequel. 

They may do it again, I don't know. But this isn't one of those "God, let's hit up another one!" make no mistake about it, they are reconsidering.




> I like his punk style.



It's not Punk.





> Sorry but no a Dirty Wife beater and Union jack plus the shave sides are pure punk rock, Hell his first Promo pick was a direct shout out to Sid Viscous's Mug shot
> Today 11:43 PM




You do realize making Punk into a fashion statement is what KILLED Punk, correct? So in essence, this Dante looks like he went into a hot topic to confirm to some stereotypical fashion statement.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 15, 2013)

There is a saying Flow. The loudest ones are always the ones heard, or seen in this case. For all the ones vocalizing their hate there could be 5 others to make up for their hate.


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 15, 2013)

Oh right, this again.

I'd just like to give my two cents on those who say that this shouldn't be compared to the old DMC games on the grounds that it's a reboot.

Namely, that this sentiment is horse shit.

The game carries the same name, names of the iconography (characters and iconic weapons) and was marketed as a DmC game with the fast paced action you love, but with a more centered and better written story and characters *"that are real people you'd want to meet in life"* (because, you know infant murderers are people I'd want to be associated with, right?) it is part of that series or games. It may not be a part of the cannon, but it was made as a DmC game, aka it was made to be a part of the DmC series, or replace it as the case may be. Otherwise, if it didn't want to be compared to it's older siblings, it would have started fresh, with none of or at least little of the old stuff and start anew with it's own thing. Instead, it tried to copy the old formula and failed at it.

*Yeah, I know I'm paraphrasing here, but you get the point.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 15, 2013)

I'd like to point out that making emo into a fashion statement was also what killed emo.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 15, 2013)

Flow said:


> A lot of people don't appreciate the work, and Tameem even seems annoyed/depressed in recent interviews about the game. Trust me, they are DEFINITELY reconsidering making a DmC sequel.


 I garuntee you that with how much i herd this has sold and the reveiws its getting they aren't









> You do realize making Punk into a fashion statement is what KILLED Punk, correct?


 It's more complx then that, And  he looks like real punk, not what People think punk looks like, Punk is all about gritty i don't give a shit, Which dante is. Maybe you would have a point if he had facial peircing s and a mohawk and a bunch of needless spikes but he dosen't


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 15, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> Sorry but no a Dirty Wife beater and Union jack plus the shave sides are pure punk rock, Hell his first Promo pick was a direct shout out to Sid Viscous's Mug shot



It's closer to hipster trying to be a punk to be frank.
Mainly because it's all out being american political while he's being a  "british punk"



Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> The arguments here just has me scratching my head.



Here's my argument


----------



## EJ (Jan 15, 2013)

Erio Touwa said:


> There is a saying Flow. The loudest ones are always the ones heard, or seen in this case. For all the ones vocalizing their hate there could be 5 others to make up for their hate.




Ok, you still haven't debunked anything I've said though. Start with what I said about Kratos earlier.




Zen-aku said:


> I garuntee you that with how much i herd this has sold and the reveiws its getting they aren't



And I've already explained why reviews don't mean shit when you have companies giving games like MW2 5/5 and "GREAT ONLINE BEST ONLINE EVERRRR"





> It's more complx then that, And  he looks like real punk, not what People think punk looks like, Punk is all about gritty i don't give a shit, Which dante is. Maybe you would have a point if he had facial peircing s and a mohawk and a bunch of needless spikes but he dosen't





....

You do realize Punk is about wearing whatever you want right? It's not about "looking gritty".


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 16, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Here's my argument



just another Great Example of  How Shit Metacritic user review system is.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 16, 2013)

I'd also like to point out that

yes DmC dante's style is Punk

or more specifically late 70's - 80's punk

when the genre was really just kicking off into a mainstream phenom.

He doesn't look like a stereotypical punk by today's standards.

But most genre and fashion styles don't look like what they were back when originally picked up

emo back when it was picking up looks nothing like what it did back in its origins in the late 80's

nor does it even carry the same connotations as it used to. I doubt anyone can connect the current trend of "emo" with the music genre back then except in the loosest of ways


Holy fuck we're on music

FUCK YES.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 16, 2013)

My argument is 9/10.

Because anything lower is definitely not GENUINE.


----------



## EJ (Jan 16, 2013)

ITT: no one realizes Punk died as soon as it got mainstream.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 16, 2013)

Flow said:


> And I've already explained why reviews don't mean shit when you have companies giving games like MW2 5/5 and "GREAT ONLINE BEST ONLINE EVERRRR"


 that  logic would only work if that kept MW's from getting made.









> ....
> 
> You do realize Punk is about wearing whatever you want right? It's not about "looking gritty".


 thats not conmpletley true, no mater how much swag you have you can't make a turtle neck punk. And by grity i meant that Deshelved  i don't give a darn aura


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 16, 2013)

Flow said:


> ITT: no one realizes Punk died as soon as it got mainstream.



I wish that were true but it was still around for while, thats why we had to deal with Green Day and Avril Lavign prancing around calling them selves punk for the first half of the 2000s


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 16, 2013)

Not that the punk schtick matters considering the game has a fucking identity crisis.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 16, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> just another Great Example of  How Shit Metacritic user review system is.


And I'm seeing 100's and tens for this game how?
Same shit with the 9's. 

Fucking hate the modern system.


zenieth said:


> I'd like to point out that making emo into a fashion statement was also what killed emo.



Zenieth can you tell me why some people are praising the characteristics of Donte that they bashed Squall on? It perturbs me.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 16, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Not that the punk schtick matters considering the game has a fucking identity crisis.



I don't think so.

It has a very clear Gothic action Horror shtick.

Visceral and in your face, It really pounds home the fact that these are demons form hell far better then the old DMC's ever did.

and the level design is beautiful.


----------



## EJ (Jan 16, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> that  logic would only work if that kept MW's from getting made.



You're missing the point. MW2 was the first COD I despised, and I had loved EVERY COD game before that (with the exception of WAW, but I still liked it)

It did not deserve the reviews it had gotten.


> thats not conmpletley true, no mater how much swag you have you can't make a turtle neck punk. And by grity i meant that Deshelved  i don't give a darn aura



oh my god ok look,

PUNK IS NOT ABOUT SWAG


----------



## zenieth (Jan 16, 2013)

any sub culture that prides itself on the ability to live on the fringe "dies" as soon as it comes into the mainstream. That doesn't mean the skeleton that's left doesn't hold traces and remnants of what was once unknown.

You can't completely wipe the slate with a subculture, something will always remain, some vestige of what was that influences what now is.

It's true of punks

it's true of hipsters

it's true of hippies

hell it's true of fucking bards.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 16, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> I don't think so.
> 
> It has a very clear Gothic action Horror shtick.
> 
> ...



You and I are clearly not playing the same game. The game either wants to be V For Vendetta with clear anti-establishment and anarchy, or it wants to be DMC3 and its CUHRAZEEH when it tries to be over the top. It clashes.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 16, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> And I'm seeing 100's and tens for this game how?
> Same shit with the 9's.
> 
> Fucking hate the modern system.



I don't know who made that Scale but  8's are still good games.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 16, 2013)

what characteristics exactly Unlosing ranger?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 16, 2013)

And this game isn't gothic in the slightest.

DMC1-4 does gothic. DmC is not. The game is geared more European urban environments.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 16, 2013)

I disagree with the thought that this game is trying to be like the old ones. As I said earlier this game has a very tongue - in - cheek attitude. It can be seen in Dante's personality.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 16, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> You and I are clearly not playing the same game. The game either wants to be V For Vendetta with clear anti-establishment and anarchy, or it wants to be DMC3 and its CUHRAZEEH when it tries to be over the top. It clashes.



Well V For Vendetta was verry over the top at places

But a Anti Athrority rage against the machine Them goes quite well with gothic horror actually


----------



## zenieth (Jan 16, 2013)

yeah

if there's one thing DMC is and DmC isn't

it's gothic.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 16, 2013)

I'd say DmC more tries to capture a feeling of grim surreality


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 16, 2013)

zenieth said:


> yeah
> 
> if there's one thing DMC is and DmC isn't
> 
> it's gothic.



The Orginal DMC was about as fucking Gothic as Twighlight


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 16, 2013)

They definitely are trying to capture the feeling of surrealisticness. Like those shifting environments.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 16, 2013)

So Mallet Island, Teminigru and Fortuna Castle aren't gothic environments? Well fuck me and color me surprised. I've been wrong for a whole ten years.


----------



## EJ (Jan 16, 2013)

Erio Touwa said:


> I disagree with the thought that this game is trying to be like the old ones. As I said earlier this game has a very tongue - in - cheek attitude. It can be seen in Dante's personality.



You going to respond to my post about Kratos?


----------



## zenieth (Jan 16, 2013)

what exactly do you mean by gothic?

Because as far as I know it's situations calling back to the renaissance era. Where you know the whole gothic architecture sprang up fucking everywhere in europe


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 16, 2013)

The game is definitely not gothic, surreal? Yes. Like Alice In Wonderland but with more FUCK YOU.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 16, 2013)

Even if it were a few Gothic themes =/= Gothic themed game.


----------



## Krypton (Jan 16, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> And I'm seeing 100's and tens for this game how?
> Same shit with the 9's.
> 
> Fucking hate the modern system.
> ...



That's a misconception some people have, especially the ones that never played or partly played 8.

Squall was never emo, he once just a loner that didn't want others to close to him because he was afraid of them leaving him and him being alone once more. That insecurity came from his time on the orphanage with Ellone, the girl he saw as his big sister.

Squall was a loner, not emo. Last a I checked, loner and emo are two different things.

That's the way I interpreted Squall's attitude.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 16, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> So Mallet Island, Teminigru and Fortuna Castle aren't gothic environments? Well fuck me and color me surprised. I've been wrong for a whole ten years.



Just because you put crosses on some thing and call your monsters demon Dosen't Make you gothic

DMC 1 kinda had a good feel for it but they tossed it out the window during DMC3.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 16, 2013)

This thread went into interesting places.


----------



## EJ (Jan 16, 2013)

So Erio are you going to read my post about Kratos or...


----------



## zenieth (Jan 16, 2013)

The marionettes
Comedy and Tragedy Masks
Looming knight that was Nelo Angelo
the grandiose very detail castle
shifting shadows amongst the light

DMC (1 at least since I've not played the rest) Is very very very gothic.

I mean the "fill your dark soul with light" scene could have been in the Sistine Chapel how gothic that atmosphere was.


----------



## The World (Jan 16, 2013)

Zenieth gets it


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 16, 2013)

zenieth said:


> I'd also like to point out that
> 
> yes DmC dante's style is Punk
> 
> ...



Punk was always a bunch of blue collar poor from the UK kids making loud, dumb music.  And I mean this with the utmost affection; Donte does, to his credit, look almost like a rebellious, angry youth from a poor, blue collar area of the UK.

And then Hardcore happened in the US in poor, working class towns.  

And so on and so forth.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 16, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> I don't know who made that Scale but  8's are still good games.



No, no they are not.
I've played quite  a few shit highly rated games I'm not happy about it.


zenieth said:


> what characteristics exactly Unlosing ranger?



The whatever attitude mainly.
Weirds me out.


Zen-aku said:


> I don't think so.
> 
> It has a very clear Gothic action Horror shtick.
> 
> ...



>Implying you need that kind of thing to know they are demons
>Implying there is only one way to show demons that they are demons well


Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> And this game isn't gothic in the slightest.
> 
> DMC1-4 does gothic. DmC is not. The game is geared more European urban environments.



Gothic isn't what I would use to describe the game

Also you guys are going to fast, I can't see ya'll.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 16, 2013)

zenieth said:


> what exactly do you mean by gothic?
> 
> Because as far as I know it's situations calling back to the renaissance era. Where you know the whole gothic architecture sprang up fucking everywhere in europe



there more to it then that, Gothic  is about the Darkness that lurks on the edges, the fear inspired by the knowledge there is monsters out in the night. It is  the darkness that is working  around people with out them knowing that is the cause for their woes. That is modern Gothic horror.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 16, 2013)

Flow said:


> So Erio are you going to read my post about Kratos or...



I read it, it was exaggerated, and irrelevant to my arguments.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 16, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> No, no they are not.
> I've played quite  a few shit highly rated games I'm not happy about it.



Just because a game is highly rated and you don't like it doesn't make the system broken.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 16, 2013)

... you just described fear of the dark/unknown in its most general terms.

Even assuming that that explanation is what gothic stands for *today*

you could only really apply that kind of quantity to the lore of DmC and not the actual game itself

because while the demons lurk on the fringe of society as a whole

in DmC you're neck deep in demon scum and villainy from the outset.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 16, 2013)

zenieth said:


> The marionettes
> Comedy and Tragedy Masks
> Looming knight that was Nelo Angelo
> the grandiose very detail castle
> ...



Like i furthe Extrapolated, DMC 1 had a good  Gothic feel , hell despite its faults id even say Dmc2 got it kinda

DMC3 didn't, and DMC4 Sure as hell did not, IT especially is guilty of the Evagellion school of "Throw crosses at it so it looks cook and mystical"


----------



## zenieth (Jan 16, 2013)

I can't speak of DMC games after 1 so that's for someone else to take up.


----------



## EJ (Jan 16, 2013)

Erio Touwa said:


> I read it, it was exaggerated, and irrelevant to my arguments.



It wasn't. Everything I had said was perfectly comparable to what they did with the new Dante.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Jan 16, 2013)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 27 (16 members and 11 guests)
Sol_Blackguy, zenieth, Zen-aku, Raidou Kuzunoha, Erio Touwa, Gomu Ningen, bloodplzkthxlol, Eunectes, Saint Saga, Krypton, Phx12, Sotei, fireking77

This party is gettin Crazy!!!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 16, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> Just because a game is highly rated and you don't like it doesn't make the system broken.


When it does that for more than 10 games.
Yes, it does. This is what made me do research on games from then and forever on.


Zen-aku said:


> there more to it then that, Gothic  is about the Darkness that lurks on the edges, the fear inspired by the knowledge there is monsters out in the night. It is  the darkness that is working  around people with out them knowing that is the cause for their woes. That is modern Gothic horror.



You're thinking about batman.


Zen-aku said:


> Just because you put crosses on some thing and call your monsters demon Dosen't Make you gothic
> 
> DMC 1 kinda had a good feel for it but they tossed it out the window during DMC3.



The huge tower that makes women shudder isn't gothic enough for you?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 16, 2013)

Flow said:


> It wasn't. Everything I had said was perfectly comparable to what they did with the new Dante.



The reason I didn't reply is because your arguments, and examples are always absurd. They are extreme, and weird.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 16, 2013)

zenieth said:


> ... you just described fear of the dark/unknown in its most general terms.
> 
> Even assuming that that explanation is what gothic stands for *today*
> 
> ...



Beacause dante' You are different you are apart of the world, The symbolism of dante liteally  going to a demonic mirror world of reality as to show his dual nature is awesome.

I keep bringing up the Old World of darkness games cause they had a system just like that in there Werewolf game.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 16, 2013)

zenieth said:


> I can't speak of DMC games after 1 so that's for someone else to take up.



DMC3



DMC4


----------



## zenieth (Jan 16, 2013)

As to your question UR

the difference between Squall and Donte is both their attitudes and the way they're conveyed

Squall gives off an attitude of not caring and is a general ass to most peopl

Just like Donte

difference is while Donte has a bit of oomph to the way he carries himself

Squall is a lot more straight forward and deadpan.

While Donte might do a lot of gesturing and finger flipping before saying "fuck you" which will carry some weight in tone

Squall would just say "fuck you" and it'd really be no different than if he said "It's cloudy outside" or "I wonder what's on tv."

Secondly

we never really go into Donte's head so unlike squall we're just left to his quips and mannerisms while Squall gives us a lot of internal monologue to kinda give us explanation as to why his character says what he says and does what he does.


----------



## EJ (Jan 16, 2013)

Erio Touwa said:


> The reason I didn't reply is because your arguments, and examples are always absurd. They are extreme, and weird.



No, because you realized how horribly they changed Dante, and saw the point I had made. But you're trying to divert away from it, and you're using zen-aku's argument because you literally had nothing to say to it.

It's not an extreme.


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 16, 2013)

Wait, DmC? Gothic?

I left for a small while and this get's brought up?

DmC is *not* Gothic.

Gothic is pretty much dark and morose, it tends to have a lot in common with Romanticism in that it favors natural/wild, supernatural and magical properties, particularly, the occult, or at least from what I've seen of it.
It also tends to be very symbolic, using various symbols (mostly religious or magical in nature) to drive certain points and themes. Also, it uses a lot of setpieces and items that  we have drilled into our subconience as otherworldly, mystical, or even forboding and evil in some way, shape or form(ex; Castles, tombs, dark towns, huge towers, dark forests,etc) The monsters tend to be associated with magical/natural phenomenon, mostly looking dark or hideous; basically inhuman dan different from nature (if they did look attractive and human, it was to hide their vile nature), or are natural beings given this wicked new form, giving them a sinister look to them.

DmC has none of that, or at least not in the way practiced in Gothic Horror. It's bright, vibrant, and doesn't have enough foreboding or really supernatural parts in it for it to be considered such except certain parts of Limbo. In fact, it has more in common with technological aspects than mystical for most of it. Hell, most of the enemies are made of what looks to be construction materials, wit only the later parts of the game showing the types of enemies or locales. 

So again, it is not Gothic.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 16, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> DMC3
> 
> 
> 
> DMC4



I was talking about themes not architecture

and Like i said just because you use spooky imagery doesn't make you  Gothic

Twilight has creepy churches too.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 16, 2013)

Flow said:


> No, because you realized how horribly they changed Dante, and saw the point I had made. But you're trying to divert away from it, and you're using zen-aku's argument because you literally had nothing to say to it.
> 
> It's not an extreme.



Yes, because not bothering with your outlandish examples is automatically a concession? Some of the arguments here a bit...


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 16, 2013)

@zenieth

I Like Squall so even thogh i don't agree with you i see no problem with what your saying


----------



## EJ (Jan 16, 2013)

Erio Touwa said:


> Yes, because not bothering with your outlandish examples is automatically a concession? Some of the arguments here a bit...



All of your arguments have been debunked for the most part though. The fact that you couldn't argue against my point, but went on to quote and go ad speak in general towards my post states that you saw how wrong you were.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 16, 2013)

Flow said:


> All of your arguments have been debunked for the most part though. The fact that you couldn't argue against my point, but went on to quote and go ad speak in general towards my post states that you saw how wrong you were.



When did this happen? Also I was more referring to that White person. Your posts weren't significant enough for me to consider to be honest.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 16, 2013)

Flow said:


> All of your arguments have been debunked for the most part though. The fact that you couldn't argue against my point, but went on to quote and go ad speak in general towards my post states that you saw how wrong you were.



Except you haven't debunked any thing, he is just ignoring your poor argument


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 16, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> Except you haven't debunked any thing, he is just ignoring your poor argument



Thank you, couldn't have said it better.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 16, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> I was talking about themes not architecture
> 
> and Like i said just because you use spooky imagery doesn't make you  Gothic
> 
> Twilight has creepy churches too.


Twilight doesn't revolve around creepy churches... or does it.
I haven't seen anything but glimpses.
[YOUTUBE]AriqxyMErPE[/YOUTUBE]


Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> DMC3
> 
> 
> 
> DMC4


Almost all of DMC3 is Gothic I have no idea what aku is going on about.
I mean look at this tower in DMC3


The story revolves around this entire tower in 3
More DMC4
 The story revolves around the damn church's plot and schemes in 4
Real Gothic architecture



zenieth said:


> As to your question UR
> 
> the difference between Squall and Donte is both their attitudes and the way they're conveyed
> 
> ...


Guess that makes sense.
But still, I don't wanna see the inside of Donte's head anyway.


Zen-aku said:


> Beacause dante' You are different you are apart of the world, The symbolism of dante liteally  going to a demonic mirror world of reality as to show his dual nature is awesome.
> 
> I keep bringing up the Old World of darkness games cause they had a system just like that in there Werewolf game.



Zen-aku are you going Shakespearean on us?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 16, 2013)

Phx12 said:


> Gothic is pretty much dark and morose, it tends to have a lot in common with Romanticism in that it favors natural/wild, supernatural and magical properties, particularly, the occult, or at least from what I've seen of it.



But Dmc Has all those


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 16, 2013)

By this logic, Castlevania isn't gothic despite 100% of the areas being gothic architecture. Even Aria of Sorrow and Dawn of Sorrow despite taking place in the future.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 16, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> By this logic, Castlevania isn't gothic despite 100% of the areas being gothic architecture. Even Aria of Sorrow and Dawn of Sorrow despite taking place in the future.



No be cause the themes of the story is Gothic.


----------



## EJ (Jan 16, 2013)

Erio Touwa said:


> When did this happen? Also I was more referring to that White person. Your posts weren't significant enough for me to consider to be honest.



They weren't "significant enough" yet you responded to parts of the post that were easy picking and something you could post a fallacy to. 





Zen-aku said:


> Except you haven't debunked any thing, he is just ignoring your poor argument



I've debunked everything, especially everything you said. Hell, you claimed Punk was about swag. That's how much I've pulled at how flawed your arguments are.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 16, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> No be cause the themes of the story is Gothic.



But the environments are all spooky but that doesn't make Castlevania gothic. By your words.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 16, 2013)

Flow said:


> I've debunked everything, especially everything you said.


 When did this happen, Was it in your head, cause that doesn't count out here int he real world




> Hell, you claimed Punk was about swag.


Punk Swag is different then "playa Swag"


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 16, 2013)

Flow said:


> They weren't "significant enough" yet you responded to parts of the post that were easy picking and something you could post a fallacy to.



Aka a retort he can't call his own.



> I've debunked everything, especially everything you said. Hell, you claimed Punk was about swag. That's how much I've pulled at how flawed your arguments are.



>Punk
>Swag

What the what?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 16, 2013)

Fallacies? Rather or not you believe it I am objectively speaking. I'm a fan of DMC, I can argue points in, and against it's favor. 

Zen-Aku remarked even if you had swag you couldn't make anything into punk, because punk is a style.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 16, 2013)

> I'm a fan of DMC, I can argue points in, and against it's favor.



Is that why you didn't know Bloody Palace started in DMC2?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 16, 2013)

> thats not conmpletley true, no mater how much swag you have you can't make a turtle neck punk. And by grity i meant that Deshelved i don't give a darn aura



He didn't say you need swag to be punk, or pull off punk. He was saying no matter what you do you can't make _anything_ into punk.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 16, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> But the environments are all spooky but that doesn't make Castlevania gothic. By your words.



And i haven't said any thing to contradict it, IF the story and themes of Castelvania didn't match the  architecture i would call them out as posers too.


----------



## EJ (Jan 16, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Aka a retort he can't call his own.



It's funny. 

I asked him what if they made Kratos into a cigar smoking jackass wearing urban clothes and he didn't respond. But once zen-aku says "That's an extreme", Erio Touwa starts to post "Yeah that's an extreme," while acting like the post didn't exist/responding to other parts of my post. 




> >Punk
> >Swag
> 
> What the what?



I tried to explain to him that Dante didn't look Punk at all, and he looked like he was trying to exploite's Punk's fashion statement while he (Dante) was looking like a poseur. 

Then he told me that Punk you had to have some sort of "swag that Dante pulls off" or something


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 16, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Is that why you didn't know Bloody Palace started in DMC2?



I said in every DMC. Which was true since it started in 2, but forgive me for not clearly remembering a game that came out a decade ago. I'm sure you've _never forgotten_ anything, right?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 16, 2013)

Flow take an argument from us like a year ago. I've always called your arguments extreme.


----------



## EJ (Jan 16, 2013)

Erio Touwa said:


> Fallacies? Rather or not you believe it I am objectively speaking. I'm a fan of DMC, I can argue points in, and against it's favor.



Yeah, thanks again for taking away more credibility from your arugments. Why have you yet to say how you would feel if they completely changed Kratos's character to fit some Hip-Hop fanbase? And completely excluded the original fanbase?




> Zen-Aku remarked even if you had swag you couldn't make anything into punk, because punk is a style.



Punk is not a "style", it is a CULTURE and a way of life. 

good lord.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 16, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> And i haven't said any thing to contradict it, IF the story and themes of Castelvania didn't match the  architecture i would call them out as posers too.





Hey Portrait of Ruin has a bright area. Must be not gothic.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 16, 2013)

Erio Touwa said:


> Flow take an argument from us like a year ago. I've always called your arguments extreme.



Cuz you can't answer a slippery slope question?


----------



## zenieth (Jan 16, 2013)

Oh Basch

on your point. I'd say DMC4 definitely has the architecture for it though lighting and enemy wise i wouldn't be able to say

or general atmosphere.

3 however gives me more a feel of Ancient Rome.

Catacombs and the tower feels reminiscent of the Colosseum

but again that's only on an architectural level.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 16, 2013)

When I say style I don't mean fashion. When I say style I mean it's a style of life, just like Goth, or Emo... But I'm sure you knew what I meant, and posted it that way to try and discredit my arguments, by making me seem ignorant to what punk is.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 16, 2013)

Flow said:


> I asked him what if they made Kratos into a cigar smoking jackass wearing urban clothes and he didn't respond. But once zen-aku says "That's an extreme", Erio Touwa starts to post "Yeah that's an extreme," while acting like the post didn't exist/responding to other parts of my post.


I dunno Kratos is a huge asshole, go more EXTREME WITH IT.
[YOUTUBE]RVkcmx2l3WA[/YOUTUBE]


Zen-aku said:


> And i haven't said any thing to contradict it, IF the story and themes of Castelvania didn't match the  architecture i would call them out as posers too.


Turkeys coming out of the walls and such.


Zen-aku said:


> Punk Swag is different then "playa Swag"



>Punks
>Swag
Okay explain how it's different.


Erio Touwa said:


> Fallacies? Rather or not you believe it I am objectively speaking. I'm a fan of DMC, I can argue points in, and against it's favor.
> 
> Zen-Aku remarked even if you had swag you couldn't make anything into punk, because punk is a style.



If punk is a style then DmC must not have it since there are no styles in DmC.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 16, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Hey Portrait of Ruin has a bright area. Must be not gothic.


 Like i said Throwing crosses at the scream dose not make it gothic.



Flow said:


> I asked him what if they made Kratos into a cigar smoking jackass wearing urban clothes and he didn't respond. But once zen-aku says "That's an extreme", Erio Touwa starts to post "Yeah that's an extreme," while acting like the post didn't exist/responding to other parts of my post.




Wrong you made your  Gross exaggeration, we both ignored you for the same reasons, You asked why we didn't respond, and Erio Continued to ignore you, Twice but you kept pestering him till he finally told you why


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 16, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Cuz you can't answer a slippery slope question?



Or...stay with me now. Because Flow takes the most ridiculous shit, and throws it together. It's not intelligible.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 16, 2013)

Not gonna lie

I'd prefer the fuck out of Flow's reboot kratos compared to the bland fuck that is the original.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 16, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> >Punks
> >Swag
> Okay explain how it's different.



I used swag in the sense of doing some thing with style.



> Punk is not a "style", it is a CULTURE and a way of life.


 as with any culture their is a style that acompanies it, Japanese culture has Japanese style dress.

Rap Culture has a Certain style.

In the punk Culture there is a Certain style of dress,


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 16, 2013)

zenieth said:


> Oh Basch
> 
> on your point. I'd say DMC4 definitely has the architecture for it though lighting and enemy wise i wouldn't be able to say
> 
> ...



You could run a few DMC videos

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=86Ba60wuq8Y[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JTOzCCj2Xl4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 16, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> Like i said Throwing crosses at the scream dose not make it gothic.



So you contradict yourself now?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 16, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> If punk is a style then DmC must not have it since there are no styles in DmC.



Nah, we got Stances instead.


----------



## EJ (Jan 16, 2013)

Erio Touwa said:


> When I say style I don't mean fashion. When I say style I mean it's a style of life, just like Goth, or Emo...



I have never in my life heard "style of life",

and no, don't try to backpedal. 

Erio Touwa this is what you said or agreed to:




> even if you had swag you couldn't make anything into punk, because punk is a style.



lol

oooorr, this is what you meant:


> He didn't say you need swag to be punk, or pull off punk. He was saying no matter what you do you can't make anything into punk



Yes, you can make ANYTHING into "Punk" since Punk literally means doing whatever the hell you want, wearing whatever the hell you want, going against standards/what people expect in society and not giving a fuck. Not for "style".



> PuBut I'm sure you knew what I meant, and posted it that way to try and discredit my arguments, by making me seem ignorant to what punk is.



No, I don't know what you meant. And you have still yet to answer the question. I wonder why?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 16, 2013)

Never heard of style of life? So you've never heard the word Lifestyle?


----------



## EJ (Jan 16, 2013)

I like how Erio Touwa still has yet to answer my question. He's been avoiding it for two pages now.

No, I've heard "way of life". Not "style of life".


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 16, 2013)

zenieth said:


> Not gonna lie
> 
> I'd prefer the fuck out of Flow's reboot kratos compared to the bland fuck that is the original.



Flow should direct the reboot of GoW


zenieth said:


> Oh Basch
> 
> on your point. I'd say DMC4 definitely has the architecture for it though lighting and enemy wise i wouldn't be able to say
> 
> ...



I'd say it's a mix between the two in the game overall.
You'd be right in it being Ancient Rome though, The first major boss is Cerberus the 3 headed dog that guards the way in.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 16, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> So you contradict yourself now?



How do i contradict my self, a gothic horror story is more then the architecture that its set around.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 16, 2013)

Flow said:


> I like how Erio Touwa still has yet to answer my question. He's been avoiding it for two pages now.



Cuz you too Extreme for him.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 16, 2013)

Flow said:


> I like how Erio Touwa still has yet to answer my question. He's been avoiding it for two pages now.



Your question is idiotic, and irrelevant. It contains ridiculous extremes, and brings nothing to this discussion


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 16, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> How do i contradict my self, a gothic horror story is more then the architecture that its set around.



But you said you call them posers if it didn't meet the requirement.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 16, 2013)

@Flow Can you even come up with an Example that isn't a ridiculous extreme or is your switch broken?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 16, 2013)

Style of Life 

Life+Style

Lifestyle... 

So taking out 'of' effectively makes it a different concept?


----------



## EJ (Jan 16, 2013)

Erio Touwa said:


> Your question is idiotic, and irrelevant. It contains ridiculous extremes, and brings nothing to this discussion



Nah, others in this thread see the point I'm making. The fact that you can't admit that you would hate the hell out of a remake like that means that either you

1. See how terrible it would be if they did that to Kratos's character.

2. Some other reason.

You are intentionalyl being difficult in a sense, in which you don't want to admit that people have LEGIT reasons at being pissed on what Tameem did to Dante.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 16, 2013)

Erio Touwa said:


> Your question is idiotic, and irrelevant. It contains ridiculous extremes, and brings nothing to this discussion



Just say you can't answer it.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 16, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Nah, we got Stances instead.



Man what Stance should I go with today Red or blue.
Perhappppppsss Green?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 16, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> But you said you call them posers if it didn't meet the requirement.



If  a story Tried to call itself Gothic and it only claim to that genre was a church and some gargoyles yes i would.

If a Story tried to call its self steam punk and all it had was Victorian style dress id call that one out too


I'm missing what your getting at


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 16, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Man what Stance should I go with today Red or blue.
> Perhappppppsss Green?


----------



## EJ (Jan 16, 2013)

I mean how hard is it to say "No, I think a reboot of completely changing Kratos's character to fit another fanbase is a dick move, and it's wrong to exclude the original fanbase out of the game"?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 16, 2013)

Flow said:


> Nah, others in this thread see the point I'm making. The fact that you can't admit that you would hate the hell out of a remake like that means that either you
> 
> 1. See how terrible it would be if they did that to Kratos's character.
> 
> ...



When did I say it wasn't acceptable to dislike the game, due to Dante's new appearance? Sure you can dislike a game for whatever reason you see fit. That's what make it an opinion, because it's subjective, and not a fact.



Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Just say you can't answer it.



I can answer it, but it's ridiculous so I won't entertain it.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 16, 2013)

You seem to post under the assumption that I find the changes made to Dante justified. I just said it's a remake, reboot, restart. So you have to expect different things from a different studio. If they changed nothing it wouldn't be a reboot, it would just be a sequel.


----------



## EJ (Jan 16, 2013)

Erio Touwa is disrespectingly calling other people's arguments "idiotic and exxagerated", and he still can't admit that a reboot of God of War like that is completely uneeded and the developers should stick to not excluding their original fanbase.


----------



## EJ (Jan 16, 2013)

Erio Touwa said:


> You seem to post under the assumption that I find the changes made to Dante justified. I just said it's a remake, reboot, restart. So you have to expect different things from a different studio. If they changed nothing it wouldn't be a reboot, it would just be a sequel.



You're trying to grab a neutral stand point now Erio Touwa, but it's obvious that you prefer the game, talking about how you're going to make gifs about the game, talking about how you prefer Dante's new look etc.

And we are telling you why we don't like the game, and why the developer is a straight up asshole for ecluding large amounts of the original fanbase out.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 16, 2013)

Flow said:


> I mean how hard is it to say "No, I think a reboot of completely changing Kratos's character to fit another fanbase is a dick move, and it's wrong to exclude the original fanbase out of the game"?



Fine ill pretend you said some thing more reasonable.

I think GOW has run its course, and that its at the point tha ta reboot could do it some good, sorry the fan base doesn't like change but, We have enough Franchises that developed refuse to do any thing truly new with as is.

I don't Expect you to agree but there i answered your question, happy?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 16, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> If  a story Tried to call itself Gothic and it only claim to that genre was a church and some gargoyles yes i would.
> 
> If a Story tried to call its self steam punk and all it had was Victorian style dress id call that one out too
> 
> ...



Quite straight forward here.

You: 



> And i haven't said any thing to contradict it, IF the story and themes of Castelvania didn't match the architecture i would call them out as posers too.



Me:



> Hey Portrait of Ruin has a bright area. Must be not gothic.



You:



> Like i said Throwing crosses at the scream dose not make it gothic.



You don't see what you did?

I use a shot involving a gothic game being taken out of its environment, but by your logic since it lacks the second half, being which is the architecture, you would consider that game as a poser.

I mean even the main characters don't look much like gothic style characters


*Spoiler*: __ 









Than say Simon Belmont or Alucard.


----------



## EJ (Jan 16, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> I think GOW has run its course, and that its at the point tha ta reboot could do it some good, sorry the fan base doesn't like change but, We have enough Franchises that developed refuse to do any thing truly new with as is.



So, you're admitting that a gangsta take on God of War would do the original God of War some good? 

I'm glad someone here liked my idea.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 16, 2013)

Flow said:


> Erio Touwa is disrespectingly calling other people's arguments "idiotic and exxagerated", and he still can't admit that a reboot of God of War like that is completely uneeded and the developers should stick to not excluding their original fanbase.



You see, this is what I mean. That would be solely an opinion. As a company if they saw fit, they could easily reboot God of War, but as a company it's expected. They want to reboot a very popular series, give something fresh to draw in more people, and maybe even give the die hard fans something from their favorite series. Just because you don't like an idea doesn't mean that it's a fact that it is a bad idea.


----------



## EJ (Jan 16, 2013)

It obvious WAS a bad idea with what the backlash they got on it.


----------



## Darth (Jan 16, 2013)

Read the IGN review. The new game looks really promising. Looking forward to the PC release!


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 16, 2013)

Erio Touwa said:


> I can answer it, but it's ridiculous so I won't entertain it.



You make no sense.

Its not a difficult question. Either you can or can't.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 16, 2013)

Did my point on the options being too limited sting to hard? 


Zen-aku said:


> If  a story Tried to call itself Gothic and it only claim to that genre was a church and some gargoyles yes i would.
> 
> If a Story tried to call its self steam punk and all it had was Victorian style dress id call that one out too
> 
> ...



Why is Gotham called Gotham?
Why is batman on gargoyle heads all of the damn time?
I'll give you 3 guesses.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 16, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> *Fine ill pretend you said some thing more reasonable.*
> 
> I think GOW has run its course, and that its at the point tha ta reboot could do it some good, sorry the fan base doesn't like change but, We have enough Franchises that developed refuse to do any thing truly new with as is.
> 
> I don't Expect you to agree but there i answered your question, happy?





Flow said:


> So, you're admitting that a gangsta take on God of War would do the original God of War some good?
> 
> I'm glad someone here liked my idea.


 Don't Edit my posts too try and get a victory Ill call you out on it.

also i like how you hate being resigned but are ignoring what i said about how cultures have fashion styles to them


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 16, 2013)

Backlash is something to be expected for anything. You can never please everyone. As it's impossible, people will always have conflicting ideals. That's just human nature, but because someone finds something a bad idea, doesn't make it true, as that would be subjective, and therefore an opinion.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 16, 2013)

Erio Touwa said:


> You see, this is what I mean. That would be solely an opinion. As a company if they saw fit, they could easily reboot God of War, but as a company it's expected. They want to reboot a very popular series, give something fresh to draw in more people, and maybe even give the die hard fans something from their favorite series. Just because you don't like an idea doesn't mean that it's a fact that it is a bad idea.



Like Superior Spiderman, amirite?


----------



## Byrd (Jan 16, 2013)

So now DM C isn't gothic in nature? So what is it then?


This is gothic


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 16, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Like Superior Spiderman, amirite?



Some loved it, some hated it. Just how it goes y'know.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 16, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Did my point on the options being too limited sting to hard?


 No and telling you why your wrong would derail the thread.




> Why is Gotham called Gotham?
> Why is batman on gargoyle heads all of the damn time?
> I'll give you 3 guesses.



Batman can be quite Gothic at times, but That doesn't make  him Gothic when he just standing there ore say fighting robots, or shit.


----------



## EJ (Jan 16, 2013)

Sorry, I did't "edit your post", I was just amazed that you would prefer a God of War gangsta reboot. 

and lol, Punk was against "set fashions" and you obviously know nothing about the backlash of "There is no style to Punk. You just wear whatever the fuck you want"

which A LOT OF documentaries stated killed Punk. You know, by it becoming a fashion statement. One that Dante exploits in this new DmC.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 16, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> Fine ill pretend you said some thing more reasonable.
> 
> I think GOW has run its course, and that its at the point tha ta reboot could do it some good, sorry the fan base doesn't like change but, We have enough Franchises that developed refuse to do any thing truly new with as is.
> 
> I don't Expect you to agree but there i answered your question, happy?



*coughs* Activison, and EA. *coughs*


----------



## EJ (Jan 16, 2013)

Erio Touwa said:


> Backlash is something to be expected for anything. You can never please everyone.



Right, I'm SURE the new The Dark Knight received HUGE amounts of backlash, as equivelent of a ratio that this new DmC has gotten.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 16, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Like Superior Spiderman, amirite?



Comic books are diferen't Using  that as an example shows your ignorance on the matter.


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 16, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> But Dmc Has all those



Oh, I won't deny it has some of them.The problem is that they are either downplayed as hell or non-existant for large parts of the game. The main problem with it is that it tries to blend the dark, supernatural stuff with the not-so-supernatural stuff, and it just doesn't work, partly because there's more modern stuff in it, but also because of the way it's handled.

For one, the story has none of the themes of a Gothic Horror. The themes of Gothic Horror are about the exploration of evil, the relationship between the natural and the supernatural (and what happens when they collide), exploration of the hidden evil in all things, and the breaking of social and moral taboos in order to showcase a point. They were dark, bleak and often tragic when all was said and done. They also tended to be in the gray area in terms of good and evil, as shown in the world and it characters.

 The story of DmC is that of anti-establishment and rebellion against that of and rebellion against an unmistakably evil force. There isn't any of the themes  or look and feel to it; it's here just because. And in a game with "mature theme" (really, it might actually be more juvenile than past games), that's unacceptable. What's worse is that there aren't any real reasons for any of the darker turns in the story that do happen to happen, and it comes off forced and unreal, but not in the way it should be.

Now for the look of everything, and here's where it all falls apart. You see, in my humble estimate, the 2 greatest advantages Gothic Horror has is are these;

1. it's ability to take primal thing that all of us were already afraid of as people, take the most scary part of it and putting it into a grotesque form, personifying it in a way seen by us as just as frightening as the parts that make or even more so, and;

2. it's ability to twist and corrupt things we see as good and natural into something we see as a wholly different wrong and evil altogether, not just because of what it is now, but because of what it once was, and what it had to do to get there.

DmC seems to try and do this using the whole "the enemy you don't see" sort of deal, but it doesn't work. Part of the reason it works in Gothic is because it felt like it was something in reality, partly because people back then people were superstitious, but also because the monsters, places and things found in them (or at least most of the memorable ones) came form fears and hates innately in us or taught in some form, or perversions of things people saw as sacred.

Point is, the moment you try and shy away from that with the world and enemies for even a moment, you lose that feeling. The old DMC's did this right for the most part. Everything in DMC, from names to locales to the monsters to the story,everything in it is meant to have a Gothic feeling from beggining to end, and it never lets this go. DmC on the other hand has places where none of this is present, such as news sections, or the neon dance club. It takes you out of it because there's no consistant feel anywhere. 

Anyways, that's it for now. Pretty sure the convo's changed by now, but whatever.


----------



## EJ (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm surprised no one has gone off about how Dante wasn't a "punk" in the original DMC, so why would he be one in the reboot.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 16, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> Comic books are diferen't Using  that as an example shows your ignorance on the matter.



>Both reboots
>both geared towards dark and edgy
>ignorance on my part

Yeah yeah, I'm a dumb tool for making a comparison to a similar situation.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 16, 2013)

Flow said:


> Sorry, I did't "edit your post", I was just amazed that you would prefer a God of War gangsta reboot.


 I would prefer a change of direction, and set of fresh ideas.



> and lol, Punk was against "set fashions" and you obviously know nothing about the backlash of "There is no style to Punk. You just wear whatever the fuck you want"


 Just because a group of people say some thing doesn't mean thats what actually happened, They might of said they were against set fashions but you and i both know if some one showed up not up to there unwritten code they'd get shit stomped


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 16, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> No and telling you why your wrong would derail the thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No styles, huge minus from me.
I'd probably give the game a 6.8 if it had at least some sort of styles.
>Batman
>Not Gothic
You heard it here folks.
A gothic church isn't gothic when it's full of hipsters.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 16, 2013)

Flow said:


> Right, I'm SURE the new The Dark Knight received HUGE amounts of backlash, as equivelent of a ratio that this new DmC has gotten.



You want me to retort to your ridiculous arguments, and then you don't even grasp the concepts of it. A lot of backlash could be due to many things. In this instance changing things in a beloved game series, but that doesn't make it bad. Though I'm sure the positivity for this game outweighs the negativity, if it didn't they would have simply canceled the game due to not wanting to lose money, or customers due to a bad product. At least you'd think that's the way a company who wants to be successful would think.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 16, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> >Both reboots
> >both geared towards dark and edgy
> >ignorance on my part
> 
> Yeah yeah, I'm a dumb tool for making a comparison to a similar situation.



Superior spider-man isn't Dark and Edgy, thank you for proving my point.

Also i find it funny that  People are Claiming the old DMC games were Gothic then hating  on Dmc for trying to be dark and Edge


----------



## Byrd (Jan 16, 2013)

You do realize that many games (especially if they are based on Demons and Angels) used Gothic Architecture right...

Most medieval settings are Gothic in nature... guess what the old DMC had in it


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 16, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> *>Batman
> >Not Gothic*
> You heard it here folks.
> A gothic church isn't gothic when it's full of hipsters.



Not what i said.



> You do realize that many games (especially) if they are based on Demons and Angels used Gothic Architecture right...


 again that doesn't by default mean its gothic


----------



## EJ (Jan 16, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> I would prefer a change of direction, and set of fresh ideas.



Yeah, and a whole lot of others and I say this reboot is a bunch of shit ideas. It's evident in plenty of websites, youtube videos, etc. 




> Just because a group of people say some thing doesn't mean thats what actually happened, They might of said they were against set fashions but you and i both know if some one showed up not up to there unwritten code they'd get shit stomped



Yeah, I mean, it's not like bands like Dead Kennedys resented people that came on their show and tried to show how "punk they dressed".


Or how bands like Bad Brains have plenty of people who dress casually come to their shows. 

It's now about fashion. Fashion is one of the MAIN things that killed Punk, it's nearly stated in every "Rise and Fall of Punk" or "death of Punk".


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 16, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> Superior spider-man isn't Dark and Edgy, thank you for proving my point.
> 
> Also i find it funny that  People are Claiming the old DMC games were Gothic then hating  on Dmc for trying to be dark and Edge



I dunno man killing off the main character,replacing him with the villain with no one else knowing, and having the villain claim he will be a better hero is pretty edgy to me.
You think Gothic means Dark and Edgy? Jesus, ya'll be trolling right?


----------



## EJ (Jan 16, 2013)

Erio Touwa said:


> You want me to retort to your ridiculous arguments,



No, I wanted you to post how would you feel if they completley fucked over Kratos's character. Something really easy to do. The mere fact that you wanted to be intentionally difficult about it shows that you would hate it if they made Kratos some type of gangsta.



> and then you don't even grasp the concepts of it. A lot of backlash could be due to many things. In this instance changing things in a beloved game series, but that doesn't make it bad. Though I'm sure the positivity for this game outweighs the negativity, if it didn't they would have simply canceled the game due to not wanting to lose money, or customers due to a bad product. At least you'd think that's the way a company who wants to be successful would think.



And in short, no. They failed. they received huge amounts of well deserved backlash on it, and it's nothing comparable to hits like "TDK" or other franchises that have had awesome reboots.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 16, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I dunno man killing off the main character,replacing him with the villain with no one else knowing, and having the villain claim he will be a better hero is pretty edgy to me.
> You think Gothic means Dark and Edgy? Jesus, ya'll be trolling right?



Gargoyles must be dark and edgy despite having light hearted moments too.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 16, 2013)

Flow said:


> Yeah, and a whole lot of others and I say this reboot is a bunch of shit ideas. It's evident in plenty of websites, youtube videos, etc.


 made by fans  that hate change, The people are non biased are liking the game, ill go with the people not clouded by butt hurt






> Yeah, I mean, it's not like bands like Dead Kennedys resented people that came on their show and tried to show how "punk they dressed".


 Yes  but that doesn't mean it didn't exist quite the oppisite




> It's now about fashion. Fashion is one of the MAIN things that killed Punk, it's nearly stated in every "Rise and Fall of Punk" or "death of Punk".


 You can't say there is no punk style and then claim that its the thing that killed punk it doesn't work like that sorry try again


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 16, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> *Not what i said.*
> 
> again that doesn't by default mean its gothic



"Batman can be quite Gothic at times, *but That doesn't make him Gothic when he just standing there ore say fighting robots, or shit.*"
Were you not just saying that the setting doesn't make something by default Gothic, make up your mind.
Batman fights robots in gotham all of the time is gotham suddenly not gothic because of that now?
Is gotham a "poser"?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 16, 2013)

'Well deserved backlash'. In your opinion of course, some feel the game is great. Both ways of thinking are opinions, and therefor subjective; not a fact.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 16, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Gargoyles must be dark and edgy despite having light hearted moments too.



Nah it's a poser.
[YOUTUBE]KNjLKD7cyVU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 16, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I dunno man killing off the main character,replacing him with the villain with no one else knowing, and having the villain claim he will be a better hero is pretty edgy to me.


 Context is key.





> You think Gothic means Dark and Edgy? Jesus, ya'll be trolling right?


Dark and Edgy is the major staple, you can't do light hearted goth which was part of my original point


----------



## EJ (Jan 16, 2013)

Erio Touwa said:


> 'Well deserved backlash'. In your opinion of course, some feel the game is great. Both ways of thinking are opinions, and therefor subjective; not a fact.



Yeah, thanks for stating the obvious. It's still not going to stop anyone from calling the game complete shit (it is).

And I still like the fact you have yet to answer my question, though zen-aku could.


----------



## Byrd (Jan 16, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> Not what i said.
> 
> again that doesn't by default mean its gothic



You mean Goth? Gothic and Goth are two different things 

One is a subculture while the other deals with arts 

The new Dante looks like he belongs in either the Covenant or Twilight far from dark and edgy


----------



## EJ (Jan 16, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> made by fans  that hate change, The people are non biased are liking the game, ill go with the people not clouded by butt hurt



That's nice. So you're intentionally difficult for a specific reason? Nice to know. You probably know this game is crap, you just want to argue with people who don't like it for whatever reason. It explains why everyone in this thread has been debunking what you have been saying. 





> Yes  but that doesn't mean it didn't exist quite the oppisite



There was never a fashion, because Punk was against "trends", "fashion statements", so therefor, none of that was ever Punk. 




> You can't say there is no punk style and then claim that its the thing that killed punk it doesn't work like that sorry try again



Fashion is what killed Punk. You had poseurs saying they were Punk, when they weren't with eventually the concept of PUNK being killed. 

Though I really shouldn't say killed, just destroyed with small fragments of it still existing.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 16, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Batman can be quite Gothic at times, *but That doesn't make him Gothic when he just standing there ore say fighting robots, or shit.*"
> Were you not just saying that the setting doesn't make something by default Gothic, make up your mind.
> Batman fights robots in gotham all of the time is gotham suddenly not gothic because of that now?
> Is gotham a "poser"?



Gotham is made  with a Gothic mind set, That dose not make batman Gothic by default like i said.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 16, 2013)

Flow said:


> Yeah, thanks for stating the obvious. It's still not going to stop anyone from calling the game complete shit (it is).
> 
> And I still like the fact you have yet to answer my question, though zen-aku could.



I remember why I had you on ignore now.


----------



## EJ (Jan 16, 2013)

I couldn't care less if you put me on ignore or not. If I see some faults in an argument, I'm going to expose it.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 16, 2013)

Flow said:


> That's nice. So you're intentionally difficult for a specific reason? Nice to know. You probably know this game is crap, you just want to argue with people who don't like it for whatever reason. It explains why everyone in this thread has been debunking what you have been saying.


  There you go off into imaginary land again, come back flow comeback.






> There was never a fashion, because Punk was against "trends", "fashion statements", so therefor, none of that was ever Punk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 there you go again, contradicting your self. also They said that they were against trends, but there were trend sin their group, hipsters pull that same crap


----------



## EJ (Jan 16, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> There you go off into imaginary land again, come back flow comeback.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And just like that, you don't have anything else to pull for the argument. It was nice debating. I have to go to sleep now, work tomorrow.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 16, 2013)

Flow said:


> I couldn't care less if you put me on ignore or not. If I see some faults in an argument, I'm going to expose it.



Flaws? You've made ridiculous, and absurd arguments, and try to write off my retorts.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 16, 2013)

Flow said:


> And just like that, you don't have anything else to pull for the argument. It was nice debating. I have to go to sleep now, work tomorrow.



Flow can't stand his own medicine.


----------



## Byrd (Jan 16, 2013)

Batman is one of the darkest comic book series to date... its known to be extremely edgy at times.... read the Killing Joke 

The new DmC is far from being Dark and Edgy in any sense...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 16, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> >parents killed
> >falls down into cave
> >sees bats that scare him
> >decides to down the mantle of the bat to put fear into criminal hearts
> ...


As  ive said He has those elements, and can be presented as gothic, but all that isn't Gothic dood, There is no supernatural fear of the unknown in any of that



> [YOUTUBE]jRVRYb98brQ[/YOUTUBE]
> You deaf,blind?


 Yeah no  thats Dark fantasy, i can see how you would get confused ill explain.

Gotchicis all about the mystery, the things on the perephiral, and them coming into the light.

Gargoyls is close, but it presnts its self  in the dark fairy tale way, It comes close to it but its not it, the fact they have aliens and robots form the get go dosen't help
.


> TMNT is more gothic than DmC.


 You are wrong, Limbo Alone shows you are wrong




> Naruto be dark and edgy ya'll they killed neji.


 maybe, but that doesn't make them gothic, Though you probably think it is after all parents killed, Animal imagery and Pain even fills the faux religous symbolic imagery


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 16, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> Batman is one of the darkest comic book series to date... its known to be extremely edgy at times.... read the Killing Joke


The argument isn't about  Batman being Dark it is about what makes a story Gothic




> The new DmC is far from being Dark and Edgy in any sense...


 Yeah that's bull shit. Allot of people have said it Too dark and edgy and your saying its not?

EDIT: any way


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 16, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> You are wrong, Limbo Alone shows you are wrong




How does it look?


Zen-aku said:


> As  ive said He has those elements, and can be presented as gothic, but all that isn't Gothic dood, There is no supernatural fear of the unknown in any of that




"The king  of hell"
Guy shitting his pants.
Yea no supernatural fear of the unknown here guys
I mean it's not like batman is a supernatural legend to thieves ands crooks in gotham or anything.


Zen-aku said:


> As  ive said He has those elements, and can be presented as gothic, but all that isn't Gothic dood, There is no supernatural fear of the unknown in any of that
> 
> Yeah no  thats Dark fantasy, i can see how you would get confused ill explain.
> 
> ...


Dark+Edgy= gothic 
Your own damn words.
You can't even stay to your own standards.


----------



## Byrd (Jan 16, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> The argument isn't about  Batman being Dark it is about what makes a story Gothic
> 
> 
> Yeah that's bull shit. Allot of people have said it Too dark and edgy and your saying its not?
> ...



Too Dark and Edgy?? Ok what makes it Dark and Edgy then


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 16, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Dark+Edgy= gothic
> Your own damn words.
> You can't even stay to your own standards.



Wrong.

I said that was a major part of What made some thing Gothic, I in no way said that was the only thing, I have been continual stressing the  importance of mystery and the Fear of the unknown, Of the evil that's out their in the night and it coming out of your perphiral into the full view.

THAT is a Gothic Story.

Now I'm out


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 16, 2013)

Byrdman said:


> Too Dark and Edgy?? Ok what makes it Dark and Edgy then



It's Edgy demon sex of course.


----------



## Byrd (Jan 16, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> It's Edgy demon sex of course.



with a gay Dante 

Good examples of games that are Dark and Edgy

Spec Ops: The Line

SMT 

Dark Souls

Max Payne 


compare them to this


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 16, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> Wrong.
> 
> I said that was a major part of What made some thing Gothic, I in no way said that was the only thing, I have been continual stressing the  importance of mystery and the Fear of the unknown, Of the evil that's out their in the night and it coming out of your perphiral into the full view.
> 
> ...



So how Gothic is DmC's music on a 1-10 scale?
I'd give it a 0.
[YOUTUBE]RvGSNHb5jy0[/YOUTUBE]
But of course the 0% not at all gothic elements of DMC3's music has to be compared.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 16, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> Wrong.
> 
> I said that was a major part of What made some thing Gothic, I in no way said that was the only thing, I have been continual stressing the  importance of mystery and the Fear of the unknown, Of the evil that's out their in the night and it coming out of your perphiral into the full view.
> 
> THAT is a Gothic Story.



Hate to break it to you but

that's considered horror



This series does just what you explained. Guess what its not?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 16, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]QAf9meJExK0[/YOUTUBE]
Plenty of gothic elements here folks
Way more gothic than this
[YOUTUBE]1Mi11pfUUrk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 16, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M8x8_Cv6Hug[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=atGcliA-HNw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 16, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-oQcQT4dsg[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BmUpIuHqmzg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 16, 2013)

None of that is gothic Raidou it has to be more like this
[YOUTUBE]KE1GoVlBUqg[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]xjRu6Ti5qa4[/YOUTUBE]
So Shakespearean isn't it?


----------



## Byrd (Jan 16, 2013)

I wonder what he thinks of Bayonetta ? not gothic too?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 16, 2013)

_"Heh, ran away."_ faiz.jpg


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 16, 2013)

bullet witch?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 16, 2013)

I haven't got the chance to play that game. Maybe one of these days.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YCWoTa5GlWg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Axl Low (Jan 16, 2013)

Eh.
The only part of the DmC soundtrack that really bothers me is the wubstep

Noisa / Combichrist
Eh. Listenable.

Loved all the only metal and gothic tracks of yore.


Go look up Devil May Sly from Godhand.
Epic boss track.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 16, 2013)

People love to hate on Dubstep.


----------



## Darth (Jan 16, 2013)

Holy shit the conversation in this thread is annoying as fuck. 

I'm outta here.


----------



## Hollow Prince (Jan 16, 2013)

Any word on how the Vergil's Downfall is? This page got too damn big too damn fast for me to keep up anymore lol...


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 16, 2013)

i never cared about dubstep.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jan 16, 2013)

Naruto said:


> ...
> 
> I think it is your problem, and I'm about to demonstrate it.



Yes, banning for making an actual argument

Real mature


----------



## Naruto (Jan 16, 2013)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> Yes, banning for making an actual argument
> 
> Real mature



Yes, it had nothing at all to do with the fact that he insulted somebody and laughed in the face of the warnings I have been handing out in this thread for days now.


*Spoiler*: _Here's how you present an argument_ 







Naruto said:


> The way I feel about this game is the same way I feel about any other reboot, ever.
> 
> Do I care about the franchise in question? If so then I will be sad to see the old one abandoned forever because for whatever reason it managed to captivate me despite all its possible flaws.
> 
> ...









And would you look at that, I didn't have to resort to _ad hominem_. It's maaaagic.



Follow the fucking rules. I tried asking nicely and I gave everyone plenty of chances here. Far more than I had to. I did it because I like the people in this section and because I've been trying to be lenient.

But don't spit on my fucking face when I'm trying my best not to ban you.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 16, 2013)

Got the game earlier. Let's see how long would it take me to beat this hard and challenging game. Playing on "hardest" difficulty.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 16, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> Got the game earlier. Let's see how long would it take me to beat this hard and challenging game. Playing on "hardest" difficulty.



Playing on Hell or Hell is bold


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 16, 2013)

So far this hardest difficulty is easier than any DMC's normal.


----------



## Gino (Jan 16, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Here's my argument


Your welcome


Zen-aku said:


> just another Great Example of  How Shit Metacritic user review system is.


Don't like the user reviews it's automatically=shit see how that works both ways


Erio Touwa said:


> The reason I didn't reply is because your arguments, and examples are always absurd. They are extreme, and weird.


Hmm is that right?


Zen-aku said:


> Except you haven't debunked any thing, he is just ignoring your poor argument


Not understanding the point being made=/=poor argument 


Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Like Superior Spiderman, amirite?


BOOM!


Zen-aku said:


> Comic books are diferen't Using  that as an example shows your ignorance on the matter.


  Actually it shows your_ ignorance on the matter._


Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> _"Heh, ran away."_ faiz.jpg





Darth said:


> Holy shit the conversation in this thread is annoying as fuck.
> 
> I'm outta here.


Blame yourself


Naruto said:


> Yes, it had nothing at all to do with the fact that he insulted somebody and laughed in the face of the warnings I have been handing out in this thread for days now.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Here's how you present an argument_
> ...


Ball a Ball a strike a strike you wrong for this one playa sometimes shit get's extreme in an argument you know this things a lot worse  have been said in this thread bro.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 16, 2013)

sheep and apologizers should be totally banned, I approve. Tired of those prepubescent parasites. Like this game - go be tasteless on youtube.


----------



## Darth (Jan 16, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> So far this hardest difficulty is easier than any DMC's normal.



IIRC there's at least two more unlockable difficulties that ramp up the overall difficulty x10 or something.


----------



## Gino (Jan 16, 2013)

DMC1 DanteCustom in DMC3 aweeeeessssssoooooommmmmmmmmeeeeeeeee


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 16, 2013)

WOW, the last 5 pages were absolutely fucking irrelevant.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 16, 2013)

Darth said:


> IIRC there's at least two more unlockable difficulties that ramp up the overall difficulty x10 or something.


A "DMC" game where you have to unlock the actually hard difficulty.

And people still apologize for it......


----------



## Gino (Jan 16, 2013)

Flow said:


> Stop it man


Stay out the kool-aid when you don't know the flavor


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 16, 2013)

Sephiroth said:


> Holy shit, that's just awful, and I used to think DMC3 was a bit on the weak side.



Oh god and worst part is it appears to more or less do same amount of damage to fodder in any difficulty. Yeah E and I are really weak here.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jan 16, 2013)

so, how's this GOTY candidate shaping up?


----------



## Gino (Jan 16, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> so, how's this GOTY candidate shaping up?


_* ABSOLUTELY  CRAZZZYYYYYYY*_

​


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm still baffled as to why they felt the need to reboot the entire series when it was already doing fine 
There was many different things they could've done, like let us play as Sparda and follow his story.

Overall, this game just seems like a cheap ripoff, they made it even worse by trying to follow the demands of the viewers and make the new Dante even more ''Old Dante'' like.
He just doesn't have the appeal the original Dante did, he just seems like a really bratty teenager. 

There's also the fact that they made him seem like some good guy who is the only one who sees the system for what it really is. Dante never cared about shit like that.

All in all, a terrible reboot of a good series.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 16, 2013)

i hope Tameem becomes ashamed and embarrassed of himself after this.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G_SRM3i6oIU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## little nin (Jan 16, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ahfH9Z5Jqzs[/YOUTUBE]

That's our latest combo vid, it seems like they can go on endlessly? Interesting!

Annoyed to hear about the apparent 'easiness' of the game though, unlocking new difficulty is all good but what if the story / gameplay (bar the combo's, which sounds silly I know) doesn't even warrant it?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm still shaking my head on how someone confuses horror with gothic. When gothic is an art style.



> WOW, the last 5 pages were absolutely fucking irrelevant.



True. But at least we know the level of genius we're dealing with here.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 16, 2013)

Vae said:


> I'm still baffled as to why they felt the need to reboot the entire series when it was already doing fine
> There was many different things they could've done, like let us play as Sparda and follow his story.
> 
> Overall, this game just seems like a cheap ripoff, they made it even worse by trying to follow the demands of the viewers and make the new Dante even more ''Old Dante'' like.
> ...



The Demon Killer kill demons.
Demons controls society and are to blame for his parent's death.

What's more, he's supposed to protect humans from demons.

And he's doing just that.

And yes, he's supposed to come off as a bratty teenager ( At least in the beginning. )


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jan 16, 2013)

Gino said:


> _* ABSOLUTELY  CRAZZZYYYYYYY*_
> 
> ​



That's awesome.


----------



## Kishido (Jan 16, 2013)

An other paid one review


----------



## Pein (Jan 16, 2013)

thats right capcom paid for DmC reviews, yet they didn't for dragons dogma and resident evil 6. It makes so much sense.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 16, 2013)

KiShiDo said:


> An other paid one review



Why would Capcom pay random dude on the internet ?


----------



## Kishido (Jan 16, 2013)

Just for the lulz


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 16, 2013)

every line vorgil says is like he's trying not to cry. i am curious to see how he plays though. i booted up dmc3 and played with some vergil combos just to ease my impatient-ness.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 16, 2013)

With vergils suit and this language...nah too easy
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGagq025dz0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## EJ (Jan 16, 2013)

How had this game gotten good reviews?


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 16, 2013)

money. simply put, money.


----------



## Gino (Jan 16, 2013)

WOOOOOOOOOOOW this game is shit.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm about half way through, I assume.

Thoughts so far:


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jan 16, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> With vergils suit and this language...nah too easy
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uGagq025dz0[/YOUTUBE]



that was.......easy.


----------



## Gino (Jan 16, 2013)

My uncle just threw the game out the window I shit you not.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 16, 2013)

Throwing out of the window is a bad idea, somebody may pick it up and play.

I'm gonna destroy this shit after I'm done. Maybe even take pics.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 16, 2013)

> Paid off reviewers

Resident Evil got shit reviews 2 games straight.

Pretty sure RE, is a bigger series than DMC.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm not trolling. The logic in thinking Capcom didn't pay off reviewers for dare I say their biggest series, but paying off for a smaller one is ludicrous.


----------



## Gino (Jan 16, 2013)

>Capcom
>Logic
> Don't exist

Don't believe me just look at this game.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 16, 2013)

Next Bethesda will be paying off reviews for a newer game, and just throw Fallout to the wolves.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 16, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> Throwing out of the window is a bad idea, somebody may pick it up and play.
> 
> I'm gonna destroy this shit after I'm done. Maybe even take pics.



so what, you give it 9/10? 

anyways, can't bring myself to even pirate this shit


----------



## Ryan (Jan 16, 2013)

Khris said:


> so what, you give it 9/10?
> 
> anyways, can't bring myself to even pirate this shit


why are you even here

you should get ready for your ass whooping tomorrow 

oh wait, you didn't qualify lol


----------



## EJ (Jan 16, 2013)

Man what a shit game!


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 16, 2013)

Someone getting touchy about GENUINE reviews.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 16, 2013)

All I can say is

Hack and slash wise, the game is mediocre. Not DMC level. What ideas could've been, its been tethered down by how this game was designed, button layout, and certain functions left out.

Story wise, its bad. Lets not kid ourselves. No amount of newfag beats out oldfag shenanigans can give this game a saving grace. Not even when comparing it to previous DMC games. On its own, its rediculous in a "so bad its bad" than say DMC or something like God Hand where "so bad its good" in a campy sort of way.


----------



## Death Certificate (Jan 16, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]9q49-UUoxGY[/YOUTUBE]



Nuff said


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jan 16, 2013)

mundus reminds me of a conduit from the first infamous game


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jan 16, 2013)

''perfect evade'' SSS

lol


----------



## Death Certificate (Jan 16, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> All I can say is
> 
> Hack and slash wise, the game is mediocre. Not DMC level. What ideas could've been, its been tethered down by how this game was designed, button layout, and certain functions left out.
> 
> Story wise, its bad. Lets not kid ourselves. No amount of newfag beats out oldfag shenanigans can give this game a saving grace. Not even when comparing it to previous DMC games. On its own, its rediculous in a "so bad its bad" than say DMC or something like God Hand where "so bad its good" in a campy sort of way.



Where any of the bosses fun?
What would you rate the weapons?


----------



## Gino (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## EJ (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm still trying to comprehend how anyone can want to play this game.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 16, 2013)

i swear seeing this game makes me think it would be like this if they ever made a super mario brothers movie.....................






































.....


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 16, 2013)

Death Certificate said:


> Where any of the bosses fun?
> What would you rate the weapons?



The only boss I fought was the Hunter, the first boss (stopped at mission 4). But even then it was a snooze fest. Essentially a set piece with a health bar. But unlike Bayonetta, it's not as fun nor difficult.

Osiris, the scythe, I just wish it did more damage.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jan 16, 2013)

GOTY candidate


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 16, 2013)

mundus: monkey


----------



## Crazy Penance (Jan 16, 2013)

/pops game in, sees Mundus with his ugly bitch
/gives it a chance anyway, sees the ugliest fucking strippers of all time
:|


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 16, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> The only boss I fought was the Hunter, the first boss (stopped at mission 4). But even then it was a snooze fest. Essentially a set piece with a health bar. But unlike Bayonetta, it's not as fun nor difficult.
> 
> Osiris, the scythe, I just wish it did more damage.



Just fought him in Son Of Sparda.

I just noticed that you can repel his weapon when he's hiding in the fog, returing it to him for maximum damage and some additionnal stun time.

Then Bring out Demon Axe, combo him, use Devil Trigger. Boss owned in 20 secs.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 16, 2013)

People usually say give it a chance. Well, even then that's simply not enough.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 16, 2013)

Supposedly I hear Barbas is like the only fun boss.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 16, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Supposedly I hear Barbas is like the only fun boss.



Barbas and Lilith are both fun.
Oh and Vergil too.

Finished the game in Nephilim, I'm going for SOS now.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 16, 2013)

You know, it bugs me how they try to portray Donte as sympathetic at times, but then you remember the game you're playing.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 16, 2013)

He's no Hero, for sure.

But he's still more likable than Vergil.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 16, 2013)

Donte: So..you came to Limbo to escape your nightmares?
Kat: Yes 
Donte: *pretty much had a wtf look*


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 16, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Donte: So..you came to Limbo to escape your nightmares?
> Kat: Yes
> Donte: *pretty much had a wtf look*



So did I. 

And then I was


----------



## Masurao (Jan 16, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kz2IAVjmhmo[/YOUTUBE]

I haven't gotten this game, but really Ninja Theory? Really?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 16, 2013)

Masurao said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kz2IAVjmhmo[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I haven't gotten this game, but really Ninja Theory? Really?



Yeah, I almost spilled my drink when I heard this.

Capcom is trying to kill me.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 16, 2013)

Limbo Virility Factory: FUCK YOU DANTE

Stay classy NT.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 16, 2013)

BTW I maxed upgraded E&I damage wise and it still hits like a piece of shit.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 16, 2013)

lol really? Animation lag? Come on now, really?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 16, 2013)

Death Certificate said:


> [YOUTUBE]9q49-UUoxGY[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> 
> Nuff said



Hey look, another BEEG EPIK BAWS with incredibly slow ass attacks, attacks that are telegraphed from fucking Jupiter and a life bar that's as durable as a wet paper bag. And let's not forget the wubeth intensifying.

And who happens to be the second to final boss.

AND let's not even mention that he reached S rank with a SINGLE fucking charged attack because the style meter is now judged by damage ratio. But it's all about the skill and how varied the combos, guys, really.

Holy fucking Christ on a stick. And here I thought that Bayonetta's bosses were bad.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 16, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> Barbas and Lilith are both fun.
> Oh and Vergil too.
> 
> Finished the game in Nephilim, I'm going for SOS now.



>Donte being fun after fighting DMC3 vergil fight 3


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jan 16, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xwTu2bpcZ3w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 16, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> >Donte being fun after fighting DMC3 vergil fight 3



Very fun, I must say.

I prefer DMC4, but 3 is not so bad. ( Maybe because I never had the original, and played the crappy PC version. )



 


This, it was claimed after we first saw the new Dante, is a genre that could only truly be understood by Japanese studios, doomed to fail. What an overreaction that was to a makeover and some dubstep. This is the best entry in its genre since Bayonetta, and might just be the best game Ninja Theory has made to date.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 16, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> Very fun, I must say.
> 
> I prefer DMC4, but 3 is not so bad. ( Maybe because I never had the original, and played the crappy PC version. )


Man you got the wrong PC version. 
[YOUTUBE]cjRB_xw061M[/YOUTUBE]
Battle 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 16, 2013)

LMAO There are people in here who bought the game?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 16, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Man you got the wrong PC version.
> [YOUTUBE]cjRB_xw061M[/YOUTUBE]
> Battle 2



Yes, but the controls were ... bad.

Setting a controller was a pain. In the end, I never fully enjoyed the game.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 16, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> Yes, but the controls were ... bad.
> 
> Setting a controller was a pain. In the end, I never fully enjoyed the game.



So get a proper version in order to fully appreciate the game instead of judging it by playing a shitty port.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 16, 2013)

Oh boy gaiz, just got up to the FUCK YOU fight.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 16, 2013)

Arbiter's Trinity Smash is so broken damage and score wise that its not even funny.


----------



## Vergil642 (Jan 16, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Man you got the wrong PC version.
> [YOUTUBE]cjRB_xw061M[/YOUTUBE]
> Battle 2



Watching this video in comparison the DMD Vorgil is painful. In DMC3 Vergil's a threat, in DmC he's pretty literally worthless.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 16, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> So get a proper version in order to fully appreciate the game instead of judging it by playing a shitty port.



I never said the game was bad, I said I could never fully enjoy it.

I'll have to take HD collection, someday.



Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Arbiter's Trinity Smash is so broken damage and score wise that its not even funny.



You don't say.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 16, 2013)

That Succubus fight was pathetic. And that was only the second boss.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 16, 2013)

Vergil642 said:


> Watching this video in comparison the DMD Vorgil is painful. In DMC3 Vergil's a threat, in DmC he's pretty literally worthless.



dmC vorgil is basically a watered down fight 1 vergil


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 16, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> I never said the game was bad, I said I could never fully enjoy it.



I know you didn't, I'm saying that the PC version is a shitty port and that you shouldn't judge the game by its merits with that version. Either emulate the game (Infinitely better than the Atlus port) or buy the HD collection.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 16, 2013)

Get the HD for maximum enjoyment. It has the Special Edition extras so good money on that.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 16, 2013)

DMC4 Dante Boss was a pain in the ass too in Son of Sparda mode and Higher.

I died so much on this one.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 16, 2013)

If you like DmC you hate freedom


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 16, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> DMC4 Dante Boss was a pain in the ass too in Son of Sparda mode and Higher.
> 
> I died so much on this one.


[YOUTUBE]TQtybkudUUs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jan 16, 2013)

I know, I know.

This was posted some time ago.

I was thinking more about that.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 16, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> I know, I know.
> 
> This was posted some time ago.
> 
> I was thinking more about that.


----------



## Lulu (Jan 16, 2013)

Yagami1211 said:


> DMC4 Dante Boss was a pain in the ass too in Son of Sparda mode and Higher.
> 
> I died so much on this one.



i was so angry that i could not beat him. Shooting at him was just not cuttin it. Rushing head on to slash him would get me counter attacked. Most difficult boss in the game. Hands down


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 16, 2013)

>Neogaf still saying this is a good game.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 16, 2013)

So I just read a review where it says that DmC introduced on the fly weapon switching to the franchise.

Excuse me while I go kill myself.


----------



## Vergil642 (Jan 16, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> So I just read a review where it says that DmC introduced on the fly weapon switching to the franchise.
> 
> Excuse me while I go kill myself.



Link to review please. I wish to laugh at this moron and proverbially slap him with my penis.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 16, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> So I just read a review where it says that DmC introduced on the fly weapon switching to the franchise.
> 
> Excuse me while I go kill myself.



Not only is that bullshit, that's an outright lie. You don't *switch* weapons, you hold down Stances to even use them which even then is clumsy to control.


----------



## Lulu (Jan 16, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> So I just read a review where it says that DmC introduced on the fly weapon switching to the franchise.
> 
> Excuse me while I go kill myself.



*reads post before shouting* wait for me.


----------



## The World (Jan 16, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> So I just read a review where it says that DmC introduced on the fly weapon switching to the franchise.
> 
> Excuse me while I go kill myself.







Death Certificate said:


> [YOUTUBE]9q49-UUoxGY[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> 
> Nuff said


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jan 16, 2013)

Vergil642 said:


> Link to review please. I wish to laugh at this moron and proverbially slap him with my penis.



This.

Professional reviewers these days.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 16, 2013)

This game really is better than the letdown that was Capcoms 2008 DMC3.


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 16, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Get the HD for maximum enjoyment. It has the Special Edition extras so good money on that.



But... What do you do if you've already beaten them and completed the trophy lists?


----------



## Misao (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm selling it next week.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jan 16, 2013)

So. Game sucks right? Been away for a bit. 

I wonder how long it will legitimately take for this game to be $5 in the bargain bin?


----------



## EJ (Jan 16, 2013)

So apparently, people think we are in denial and just stubborn.


----------



## Magic (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 16, 2013)

Flow said:


> So apparently, people think we are in denial and just stubborn.


What is this the 5th DmC thread?
Dude we have all the proof ever here.
Someone should gather it all up and shove it in neogaf's face.


----------



## Death-kun (Jan 16, 2013)

So, is this game shit or is it good?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 16, 2013)

still 89/100 you guys.. 

these reviews are genuine


----------



## EJ (Jan 16, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> What is this the 5th DmC thread?
> Dude we have all the proof ever here.
> Someone should gather it all up and shove it in neogaf's face.



"They just whine too much, and are stubborn! The new Dante is great!"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 16, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> So, is this game shit or is it good?



What do you think?
I'll tell ya not good.
As a stand alone game it's okay, but the "story" and characters make me gag.
Combat isn't as good as it was in DMC3 let alone 4.
They threw away most of the freedom the combat gives.
basically 6/10 game, but since it's killing off OG DMC it gets a 5, and then a 4 for being the terrible abomination it is in certain areas.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 16, 2013)

i still wanna here those guys that say that capcom didn't pay off these reviewers.. anyone with a fucking brain that played it just proved that this game is shit..


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jan 16, 2013)

Death-kun said:


> So, is this game shit or is it good?



if you like action games in general, it's okay.
if you like any DMC game prior to this one, it's putrid.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Jan 16, 2013)

Those reviews... Sheesh, what a load of shit. Paid or not, those 9/10 reviews are fucking horrible. In a lot of them, they don't even list any of the game's flaws, and if they do, they toss it aside as if it's a minor flaw. I feel sorry for the poor saps who bought this game out of being swayed by those reviews.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 16, 2013)

So does anyone think vergil is a carbon copy of Dante in DMC3? 
[YOUTUBE]NONegEEmiEU[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]S4v87p_vDdI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Misao (Jan 16, 2013)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> So. Game sucks right? Been away for a bit.
> 
> I wonder how long it will legitimately take for this game to be $5 in the bargain bin?



Geralt of Rivia sums it all up.

OST was actually nice, I like Noisia. The boss battles were ridiculous --in a bad way. They are visually pleasing though, but even at higher difficulty levels...

I can't stand Donte, this guy did not grow on me at all. I hate the cursing, and most of the time the acting seem too forced. Idk, I played the demo first and I was hopping for some changes near the middle, but eh.

_Well, this is my kind of rain. No wonder the sky looks so funny today._

I miss my old Dante and his cheesy lines.


----------



## teddy (Jan 16, 2013)

Masurao said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kz2IAVjmhmo[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I haven't gotten this game, but really Ninja Theory? Really?



So...um...

is this the pinnacle of wit and cutting edge humor that NT was developing in their studio? Is this what elicited a collective chuckle among the staff as a breakthrough in the franchise's dialogue?

No, just...

no


----------



## Buskuv (Jan 16, 2013)

I don't know where people get the idea that Ninja Theory writes good stories.

They don't.

They hire good writers from the outside.  This is what you get when Ninja Theory writes everything.  Alex Garland wrote Enslaved, and that's based on the actual Journey to the West Chinese fable.


----------



## Naruto (Jan 16, 2013)

DedValve said:


> This game really is better than the letdown that was Capcoms 2008 DMC3.



Was it 2008? I seem to remember it being older than that.

*checks*

Yeah, it was 2005. You probably meant DMC4.

To be honest I didn't like DMC4 much, but at least the combat was still as solid as ever.


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 16, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Was it 2008? I seem to remember it being older than that.
> 
> *checks*
> 
> ...



'Twas a joke, dear mod. 
Based off of a typo in a DmC preview by IGN, I believe.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Jan 17, 2013)

why you guys hating on this GOTY candidate?


----------



## Shanoa (Jan 17, 2013)

Masurao said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kz2IAVjmhmo[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I haven't gotten this game, but really Ninja Theory? Really?



What dick?
He have no dick last time i check 

(i hope this isn't old news)


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 17, 2013)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> I don't know where people get the idea that Ninja Theory writes good stories.
> 
> They don't.
> 
> They hire good writers from the outside.  This is what you get when Ninja Theory writes everything.  Alex Garland wrote Enslaved, and that's based on the actual Journey to the West Chinese fable.



I don't know. I thought they did fine with Ninja Gaiden until Ninja Gaiden 3 but that series seems to be cursed as even on the NES the third game sucked.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 17, 2013)

that's team ninja

not ninja theory


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 17, 2013)

Amatsu said:


> I don't know. I thought they did fine with Ninja Gaiden until Ninja Gaiden 3 but that series seems to be cursed as even on the NES the third game sucked.


Oh man, please let this be said on purpose.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 17, 2013)

Fuck, try to find a single brit who isn't a butt clutching defender of this game  Any youtube reviewer with a britsh accent I've seen is like "Right, previous DMC games were boring button mashers while this game is enjoyable and accessible."


----------



## Amatsu (Jan 17, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> Oh man, please let this be said on purpose.



Sorry I guess I got my ninja game developers confused.


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Jan 17, 2013)

I'm going to be raged on for saying this by some little ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), but here I go anyways.

Been playing the game and been watching big old DMC fans I know play the game....and it is really fun. The story is solid tho it's not for everyone's taste, all main cast is likeable by the end IMO(tho I don't blame anyone if they have issue with the ending itself) and everyone fits great to the games world. The game is easier for a pro hack and slasher then the older titles, but then again DMC was never Ninja Gaiden for me. I never played H&S's because their hard, I play them because I find them fun sometimes.

Overall I give it somewhere between a high 7 to low 8 out of 10 myself based on my first playthrough. The only people I can really see not having fun with the game is super hardcore old DMC fanboys, People that don't like the type of theme the story has to it, and hippies. If you are either of these thing *STAY THE FUCK AWAY*, this not a game for your kind at all!! If anyone else give the game rent from like gamefly, or something, you just might find you like it. 

Okay, now that being the positive man here is over, back to Anarchy Reigns and DmC owning all my gaming time for at least another month.... Or until I have money another major title I plan to get. Whichever comes first I guess.


----------



## Vergil642 (Jan 17, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> Fuck, try to find a single brit who isn't a butt clutching defender of this game  Any youtube reviewer with a britsh accent I've seen is like "Right, previous DMC games were boring button mashers while this game is enjoyable and accessible."



'Sup.

My countrymen who are on the knees slurping up Capcom and NT's cock sicken and disgust me.


----------



## Gino (Jan 17, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]TSMipd9SA_w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DedValve (Jan 17, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Was it 2008? I seem to remember it being older than that.
> 
> *checks*
> 
> ...



No I mean 2008


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 17, 2013)

yeeeeeeah

DMC4 released in 2008.


----------



## DedValve (Jan 17, 2013)

Jon Snow said:


> yeeeeeeah
> 
> DMC4 released in 2008.



Incorrect. Capcom released DMC3 in 2008, now shut up about that shitty series because DmC has nothing to prove. It has genuine reviews of being goty 2018.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 17, 2013)

When does DmC come out? 2014?


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 17, 2013)

Goova said:


> When does DmC come out? 2014?



15 January 2013. IT IS OUT.


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Jan 17, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> 15 January 2013. IT IS OUT.



He might be talking about the movie, but that shouldn't be till 2015..I think.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Jan 17, 2013)

The movie? Lol it will be a crap movie ibet...


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 17, 2013)

thats the kind of scene only one guy laughs at in the theaters


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Jan 17, 2013)

WhiteWolf said:


> The movie? Lol it will be a crap movie ibet...



Yeah...Even tho I like the game, 95% of game based movies always suck. So I have very low hopes for anything good.


----------



## Kishido (Jan 17, 2013)

SunnyMoonstone said:


> Yeah...Even tho I like the game, 95% of game based movies always suck. So I have very low hopes for anything good.



So true... Street Fighter, Dead or Alive, Tekken, Resident Evil etc are all shit


----------



## Vergil642 (Jan 17, 2013)

Gino said:


> [YOUTUBE]TSMipd9SA_w[/YOUTUBE]



"makes my piss boil"

I like him already. Makes decent points too.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 17, 2013)

nero's just more fun than this new donte.


----------



## Vault (Jan 17, 2013)

All brits love this game?  Fuck outta here.


----------



## EJ (Jan 17, 2013)

I like how everyone who hated on Nero didn't know this new Dante was about to come out.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 17, 2013)

NO ONE knew they were gonna do this. this was completely out of left field. i personally think nero's alright moveset wise, he's fun.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 17, 2013)

He just needed more weapons.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 17, 2013)

those items he collects from bosses, what did they do?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 17, 2013)

Osiris has the coolest combos though.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 17, 2013)

i first heard of devil may cry from a combo video. i actually thought there were scythes in the game. nevan reminds me more of an axe


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 17, 2013)

Erio Touwa said:


> Osiris has the coolest combos though.


Who cares about Osiris when you have Pandora?
[YOUTUBE]V4sEXHQJEx4[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]qPrV1GTNmvU[/YOUTUBE]


Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> He just needed more weapons.



Pretty damn much.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 17, 2013)

pandora, eeeeeh, i never cared about it, it seemed so random. i liked lucifer a lot. it was like playing darts mixed with vergils summoned swords.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 17, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> pandora, eeeeeh, i never cared about it, it seemed so random. i liked lucifer a lot. it was like playing darts mixed with vergils summoned swords.


It's not random at all you just couldn't master it.
[YOUTUBE]AGfAXzJOW7M[/YOUTUBE]
Notice how you throw pandora?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 17, 2013)

Erio Touwa said:


> Osiris has the coolest combos though.



Not that much, thing still hits like a retarded chimp against a tank.

More preferred to Nevan's and Beowulf's combos.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 17, 2013)

oh believe me i mastered every weapon i could with dante, encluding pandora.

 let me rephrase, what i ment was; it wasn't just one solid weapon, it was multiple weapons. i dunno, i guess im just more comfortable with a weapon that knows what it is.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jan 17, 2013)

You didn't master it, stop lying.


----------



## strongarm85 (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 17, 2013)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> oh believe me i mastered every weapon i could with dante, encluding pandora.
> 
> let me rephrase, what i ment was; it wasn't just one solid weapon, it was multiple weapons. i dunno, i guess im just more comfortable with a weapon that knows what it is.



It knows what it is.
It's a weapon that can be multiple weapons


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 17, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Not that much, thing still hits like a retarded chimp against a tank.
> 
> More preferred to Nevan's and Beowulf's combos.



Well it is all about light, and quick movements, if you want to take out tanks then the Eryx, or Arbiter are the better choice.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 17, 2013)

Not like you need the Eryx since Arbiter is an overpowered fuckstick.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 17, 2013)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> You didn't master it, stop lying.



oooh thems fighten words~

you wanna go son?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 17, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Not like you need the Eryx since Arbiter is an overpowered fuckstick.



It's slow as shit, so I can't find myself liking it's style to be honest.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jan 17, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> He just needed more weapons.



This but his Devil Bringer was cool.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 17, 2013)

Erio Touwa said:


> It's slow as shit, so I can't find myself liking it's style to be honest.



Trinity Smash rapes anything in the game.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 17, 2013)

i miss tricksters wallrun. i guess mustang is what replaced it


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 17, 2013)

I think I'd pour a lot into Rebellion.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 17, 2013)

Erio Touwa said:


> I think I'd pour a lot into Rebellion.



So you can beat Moondus in DMD in 1:54?


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Jan 17, 2013)

DMD 

I'm so rusty


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jan 17, 2013)

New thread is coming


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jan 17, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> New thread is coming



Can't wait!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 17, 2013)

Erio Touwa said:


> DMD
> 
> I'm so rusty



DMD in DmC is like DMC3's easy mode nothing to be worried about


----------



## Vergil642 (Jan 17, 2013)

Wow, this thread went fast.

Good job guys, I feel we've pointed out how shit this game is pretty thoroughly


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jan 17, 2013)

Lol lets not forget the game is barely hitting 8 hours long


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 17, 2013)

The only mode that might be hard is Hell and hell mode and even then with how the enemies are most of it wouldn't be that hard.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 17, 2013)

Enemies fight so lazy in this game.


----------



## Krypton (Jan 17, 2013)

So, did any of you guys find out how much it made on its release date yet?


----------



## The World (Jan 17, 2013)

Krypton said:


> So, did any of you guys find out how much it made on its release date yet?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 17, 2013)

Bob Barbas calling Donte emo?


----------



## Krypton (Jan 17, 2013)

And on that day, we know God exist, and the World rejoice and sings praise of his mercy.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 17, 2013)

How is it that the only decent enemy, is the one that decides to run from you? Fucking pathetic.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 17, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-XYJB-Mldu0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jan 17, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> How is it that the only decent enemy, is the one that decides to run from you? Fucking pathetic.


----------



## Esura (Jan 17, 2013)

This game is getting an extreme amount of praise from reviews.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 17, 2013)

Must be GENUINE reviews. All in all, this game blows.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jan 17, 2013)

Also a fetus for a boss. Stay classy Ninja Theory.


----------



## Esura (Jan 17, 2013)

So how does it stack up against DMC2?


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Jan 17, 2013)

a fetus? you mean the child of moondis?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 17, 2013)

Esura said:


> So how does it stack up against DMC2?



>acting like that is a point at all anymore


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 17, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> >acting like that is a point at all anymore



I mean really it is a sequel to a low budget game just starting out DMC didn't get it's real direction till 3 when they had a proper budget.


Esura said:


> This game is getting an extreme amount of praise from reviews.



I'm sure you've played games that got bad reviews and were good esua.


----------



## Esura (Jan 17, 2013)

Uh...why did you just quote yourself?


----------



## Tazmo (Jan 17, 2013)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

